# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Agjerimi Dhe Urtesia E Tij

## xhenisi

*1. Ajetet e agjërimit
2. Hadithet e agjërimit
3. Hadithet e Bajramit
4. Udhëzimet e Muhammedit a.s. rreth agjërimit dhe dy bajrameve
5. Rregullat e agjërimit
6. Sadakatul-fitri (dhënia lëmoshë)



 AJETET E AGJËRIMIT*


"O ju që besuat, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm. (Jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjëroj) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompensim, ushqim (ditor) i një të varfëri e ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aq më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po qe se e dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju. (Ato ditë të numëruara janë) Muaji i Ramazanit, që në të (filloi të) shpallet Kur'ani që është udhërrëfyes për njerëz dhe sqarues  i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i të vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë, ndërsa kush është i sëmurë ose në udhëtim, le të agjërojë aq ditë në ditët e mëvonshme. All-llahu me këtë dëshiron lehtësim e jo ngarkim për ju. (T'i agjëroni ditët e lëshuara më vonë) që të plotësoni numrin, ta madhëroni All-llahun për atë se ju udhëzoi dhe që ta falënderoni." (El-Bekare:183-185) 
"Netëve të agjërimit u është lejuar afrimi te gratë tuaja, ato janë prehje për ju dhe ju jeni prehje për ato. All-llahu e di se ju e keni mashtruar vetveten, andaj ua pranoi pendimin dhe ua fali gabimin. Tash e tutje bashkohuni me to dhe kërkoni atë që ua ka caktuar All-llahu dhe hani e pini derisa qartë të dallohet peri i bardhë nga peri i zi në agim, e pastaj agjërimin plotësone deri në mbrëmje. E kur jeni të izoluar (në i'tikafë) në xhamia, mos iu afroni atyre (për marrëdhënie intime). Këto janë dispozitat e All-llahut, pra mos i kundërshtoni. Ja kështu, në këtë mënyrë All-llahu ua sqaron njerëzve argumentet e veta që ata të ruhen." (El-Bekare:187).



*HADITHET E AGJËRIMIT*


A. Vlera e agjërimit:
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush agjëron Ramazanin me bindje dhe kënaqësi, i falen më-katet e bëra." (Buhariu, Muslimi dhe Ebu Davudi).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Se'id el-Hudrij se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush e agjëron Ramazanin, i njeh rregullat e tij dhe mbrohet nga ajo që duhet të mbrohet, i falen mëkatet e bëra." (Bejhekij dhe Ibn Hibban).
Transmetohet nga Xhabir ibn Abdil-lah se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Ummetit tim i janë dhuruar pesë gjëra në Muajin e Ramazanit të cilat nuk i janë dhënë asnjë të dërguari para meje.
Njëra prej tyre është se Zoti i Madhëruar i shikon ata në natën e parë të Ramazanit, e atë që e shikon Ai nuk e dënon asnjëherë. 
E dyta është ajo se era e keqe e gojës së tyre në mbrëmje është më e mirë se aroma e miskut.
E treta është se engjëjt kërkojnë falje për ta çdo ditë e çdo natë. 
E katërta, se Zoti i Madhëruar e urdhëron parajsën kështu: "Përgatitu dhe zbukurohu për robërit e Mi sepse është afruar dita e pushimit të tyre në shtëpinë dhe zemërgjerësinë time nga lodhjet e kësaj bote". 
E pesta është se Zoti i Madhëruar i falë të gjithë natën e fundit.
Njëri prej të pranishmëve e pyeti: "A është Nata e Kadrit"? Ai u përgjigj: "Jo, a nuk sheh se punëtorët kur i kryejnë punët i marrin shpërblimet (rrogat)." (Bejhekij).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Pesë namazet, prej xhumasë në xhuma dhe prej Ramazanit në Ramazan falen (mëkatet) pos atyre që janë të mëdha (kebair)". (Muslimi).
Transmetohet nga Ka'b ibn Axhre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Zoti e largon nga mëshira e vet atë që e kalon Ramazanin pa u falur." (El-Hakimi).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Çdo vepër e njeriut shtohet, e mira prej dhjetë deri në shtatëqind herë. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë: "Përveç agjërimit, sepse ai është për Mua dhe unë e shpërblej, sepse ai braktis kënaqësinë dhe ushqimin për Mua. Për agjëruesin ka dy gëzime: gëzimi i parë është në iftar kurse i dyti në takimin me Zotin e tij. Era e keqe nga goja e agjëruesit është më e mirë te Zoti se aroma e miskut." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).
Transmetohet nga ibn Mes'ud el-Gaffari se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Sikur ta dinë njerëzit vlerën e Ramazanit, do të dëshironin të jetë i gjithë viti Ramazan." (Ibn Huzejme).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Tre personave u pranohen lutjet: 1. Agjëruesit deri në iftar; 2. Udhëheqësit (prijësit) të drejtë; dhe 3. Lutja e të dëmtuarit (të keqtrajtuarit) ngrihet lartë, i hapen dyert e qiellit dhe Zoti i thotë: Pasha fuqinë time, do të ndihmoj, qoftë edhe pas një kohe." (Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu).
B. Nata e Kadrit
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush ngrihet (lutet) Natën e Kadrit, me bindje e kënaqësi, i falen mëkatet e bëra." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).
Transmetohet nga Enes Ibn Maliku se me ardhjen e Muajit të Ramazanit, Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"U erdhi ky muaj, i cili ka vlerë më shumë se një mijë muaj e atij që i ndalohet, i është ndaluar gjithë mirësia. Të mirën e tij e refuzon vetëm i mallkuari." (Ibn Maxhe).
Transmetohet nga Ubade ibn Samit se Muhammedi a.s. për Natën e Kadrit ka thënë:
"Kjo natë është në Ramazan, në dhjetë ditët e fundit, (gjegjësisht) në ditën e njëzet e një, njëzet e tretë, njëzet e pestë, njëzet e shtatë, njëzet e nëntë ose natën e fundit. Kush lutet në atë natë me kënaqësi, i falen mëkatet e kaluara e të ardhshme." (Ahmedi).
C. Prishja e agjërimit të Ramazanit pa arsye
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush e prishë një ditë agjërimi në Ramazan pa arsye e pa sëmurje, nuk mund ta kompensojë as me agjërim shekullor." (Tirmidhiu).
Ç. Lejimet e prishjes së agjërimit
Transmetohet nga Xhabiri se Muhammedi a.s. ka kaluar në Mekke në vitin e çlirimit edhe atë në Ramazan derisa ka arritur në vendin Kera'ë el-Gamim.  Ai aty ka agjëruar së bashku me njerëzit tjerë pastaj ka kërkuar ujë, e ka ngritur lartë gotën derisa e kanë parë njerëzit dhe e  ka pirë ujin. Kur është informuar se disa kanë vazhduar agjërimin, ka thënë: "Ata janë mëkatarë, ata janë mëkatarë..." (Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu).
Transmetohet nga Xhabiri se Muhammedi a.s. gjatë një udhëtimi të tij ka vërejtur një njeri rreth të cilit janë tubuar njerëz. Është afruar dhe i ka pyetur: "Ç'ka ai?" Ata i janë përgjigjur: "Agjëron", kurse Muhammedi a.s. atëherë u përgjigj: "Nuk është mirësi të agjëroni gjatë udhëtimit". (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).
Transmetohet  nga Aisheja se Hamza ibn Amër el-Eslemij e ka pyetur Muhammedin a.s. për agjërimin në udhëtim (ka agjëruar shumë), kurse Muhammedi a.s. i është përgjigjur: "Nëse dëshiron agjëro, e nëse jo, atëherë ha." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).
Transmetohet nga një njeri i Beni Abdil-las ibn Ka'ëb ibn Malikut, i quajtur Enes ibn Malik, se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Zoti i Madhëruar ia ka shkurtuar namazin udhëtarit dhe ia ka lejuar prishjen e agjërimit. Ai gjithashtu ia ka mundësuar gruas që i jep gji fëmijës dhe asaj që është me barrë për shkak të mëshirës ndaj fëmijëve të saj." (Përmbledhësit e Suneneve).
Transmetohet nga Mua'dh ibn Xhebeli se kur u shpall ajeti: "E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompensim, ushqim (ditor) i një të varfëri", çdokush që dëshironte ta prishte agjërimin, e prishte dhe e kompensonte, derisa Zoti e shpalli ajetin: "E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë." Në këtë mënyrë e caktoi All-llahu agjërimin e vërtetë dhe ia mundësoi mosagjërimin: të sëmurit, udhëtarit dhe plakut në moshë që s'mund të agjërojë". (Ahmedi).
D. Vlerat etike të agjëruesit
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Agjërimi mbron nga morali i keq sepse ai që agjëron nuk flet gjëra të turpshme dhe nuk bërtet. Nëse (eventualisht) e shanë ndokush ose e sulmon, le të thotë: 'Unë agjëroj, unë agjëroj'." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)
Transmetim nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Zoti nuk ka nevojë për njeriun që e braktisë ushqimin e pijen e nuk e braktisë fjalën e keqe dhe veprën e ligë." (Buhariu).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Agjërimi nuk don të thotë të largohesh nga harja e pirja por të largohesh nga fjala e keqe dhe vepra e shëmtuar. Nëse ndokush të provokon apo sillet si i marrë ndaj teje, atëherë thuaj: 'Unë agjëroj, unë agjëroj'." (Ibn Huzejme dhe Ibn Hibbani). 

DH. Prishja me harresë
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush harron gjatë agjërimit e pin dhe han, le ta vazhdojë agjërimin sepse Zoti e ka ushqyer dhe i ka dhënë të pijë." (Buhariu, Muslimi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu dhe Maliku).
E. Syfyri (Sahuri)
Transmetohet nga Enes ibn Maliku se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Hani në syfyr sepse në të ka begati (bereqet)." (Ibn Hibbani).
Transmetohet  nga Se'id el-Hudrij se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Bëni syfyr qoftë edhe me një pikë uji". (Ebu Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu).
Ë. Iftari me hurma
Transmetohet nga Selman ibn Amir ed-Dibbij se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kur bën ndokush iftar, le të fillojë me hurmë sepse ajo është begati, e nëse s'gjenë dot, atëherë me ujë, sepse uji është i pastër." (Buhariu, Muslimi dhe të tjerët).
F. Shpejtimi i Iftarit
Transmetohet nga Sehl ibn Sa'di se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Njerëzit do të kenë mirësi gjersa ta shpejtojnë iftarin". (Buhariu, Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu).
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Zoti xh.sh. thotë: "Më i dashuri prej robërve të mi është ai që shpejton më tepër iftarin". (Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu).
G. Vonimi i Syfyrit
Transmetohet nga Ja'la ibn Murre se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Zoti i do tri gjëra: shpejtimin e iftarit, vonimin e syfyrit dhe lidhjen e duarve njërën mbi tjetrën në namaz". (Taberani në Ewsat).
GJ. Të ushqyerit e agjëruesit
Transmetohet nga Zejd ibn Halid El-Xhuheni se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush ushqen një agjërues, fiton shpërblimin sa të tij ashtu që nuk pakësohet as shpërblimi i agjëruesit". (Tirmidhiu dhe Nesa'iu).
H. Namazi i teravive
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Muhammedi a.s. dëshironte të lutet (falet) në Ramazan pa ndonjë urdhër specifik dhe thoshte:
"Kush lutet (ngrihet e falet) në Ramazan me bindje e kënaqësi, i falen mëkatet e bëra". (Transmetim i të gjithëve).
Transmetohet nga Aisheja r.a. se Muhammedi a.s.  është falur në xhami (namazin e teravive) dhe me të janë falur edhe disa njerëz. Kur është falur edhe natën e dytë njerëzit janë shtuar edhe më tepër. Ata janë tubuar edhe natën e tretë e të katërt mirëpo Muhammedi a.s. nuk ka dalur dhe kështu kur ka aguar mëngjesi ai u ka thënë: "Pashë ate që vepruat dhe nuk dola nga frika se mos po ju bëhet obligim, edhe ate në Ramazan" (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).
Transmetohet nga Aisheja r.a. se Muhammedi a.s. nuk shtonte në Ramazan e as jashtë tij më shumë se njëmbëdhjetë reqate. (Buhariu dhe të tjerët).
Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi: "I ka falur në Ramazan pa xhemat njëzet reqate dhe namazin e vitrit". (Bejhekiu).
Transmetohet nga Abdurrahman ibn Abdulkarijë: "Shkova me Umer ibn Hattabin në xhami, edhe ate në Ramazan dhe vërejtëm se njerëzit ishin të ndarë e të shpërndarë dhe çdokush falej për vete. Umeri pastaj tha: "Sikur t'i bashkoj ata me një lexues (imam) do të ishte më mirë", dhe i bashkoi nën udhëheqjen e Ubejj ibn Ka'bit. Kur shkuam natën tjetër, i pamë njerëzit se faleshin me një lexues (imam), ndërsa Umeri tha: "Sa risi e bukur është kjo!" (Buhariu dhe Maliku).
Transmetohet nga Jezid ibn Rumani se njerëzit kanë falur në Ramazan gjatë kohës së Umer ibn Hattabit 23 reqate. (Maliku në El-Muvat-ta dhe në të ka shkëputje).




*HADITHET E BAJRAMIT*


A. Gdhimi i natës së Bajramit
Transmetohet nga Ebu Umame se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Kush lutet (falë namaz) në dy netët e bajrameve me kënaqësi (e sinqeritet), nuk i vdes zemra atë ditë kur do të vdesin zemrat". (Ibn Maxhe, kurse Taberani e transmeton nga Ubade ibn Samiti).
B. Zbukurimi për Bajram
Transmetohet nga Xhabir ibn Abdull-llahu se Muhammedi a.s.  e vishte gëzofin (gunën) e kuq të tij në të dy festat e Bajramit dhe në Ditën e xhumasë. (Ibn Huzejme).
C. Ngrënia para namazit
Transmetohet nga Enesi se Muhammedi a.s. nuk dilte ditën e Bajramit të Ramazanit pa ngrënë hurma edhe atë një nga një. (Buhariu dhe Ahmedi).
Ç. Tekbiri në mëngjesin e Bajramit
Transmetohet nga Ibn Umeri se kur (Pejgamberi a.s.) ka dalur në xhami, ka lexuar tekbir me zë të lartë. Sipas një transmetimi tjetër, dilte me agimin e diellit dhe lexonte tekbir derisa të arrinte në xhami. Aty vazhdonte të lexojë tekbir derisa të ulej imami dhe pastaj ndalej. (Shafi'u; Taberani e transmeton nga Ebu Hurejre; Bejhekiu dhe Hakimi nga Ibn Umeri me sened merfu'ë).
D. Namazi i Bajramit
Transmetohet nga Ibn Umeri se Muhammedi a.s., Ebu Bekri dhe Umeri e falnin namazin e Bajramit para hutbes. (Transmetim i të gjithëve përpos Ebu Davudit).
Transmeton Sa'ëd ibn Evs el-Ensari nga i ati i tij se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
"Në ditën e Bajramit, engjëjt ndalen para dyerve dhe thërrasin: "O muslimanë! Shpejtoni te Zoti Fisnik, i cili ju siguron begati dhe ju shpërblen me të mira. Ishit të urdhëruar të faleni (luteni) natën, u falët; ishit të urdhëruar të agjëroni ditën, agjëruat dhe iu nënshtruat Zotit tuaj, pra merrni shpërblimet tuaja!" Gjatë faljes një thirrës thërret: "Zoti i juaj ju fali dhe kthehuni drejtë në vendbanimet tuaja sepse kjo është dita e shpërblimit". (Taberaniu transmeton në veprën e tij El-Kebir transmetimin e Xhabir El-Xhu'fit. Këtë e transmetojnë edhe Bejhekiu me Ibn Hibbanin).




*UDHËZIMET E MUHAMMEDIT A.S. RRETH AGJËRIMIT DHE DY BAJRAMEVE* 

A. Adhurimi dhe bujaria e Muhammedit a.s. 
Muhammedi a.s. gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit e shtonte adhurimin. Gjatë këtij muaji Xhebraili ia mësonte Kur'anin. Kur e takonte Xhebrailin ishte edhe më zemërgjerë; ai ishte më zemërgjerë se njerëzit tjerë mirëpo edhe më tepër gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit; gjatë këtij muaji ai shtonte dhënien e lëmoshës, mirësinë, leximin e Kur'anit, namazin, përmendjen e emrit të All-llahut (dhikrin) dhe i'tikafin, gjegjësisht adhurimi dhe bujaria e tij gjatë këtij muaji ndryshonin nga muajt tjerë, ndërsa ndonjëherë agjëronte (edhe natën edhe ditën) me qëllim që sa më shumë kohë të kalojë në adhurim e ibadet, kurse shokëve të vet (as'habëve) nuk ua lejonte agjërimin e vazhdueshëm (natën dhe ditën).
B. Iftari i tij para namazit
Muhammedi a.s. hante iftar para namazit dhe zakonisht fillonte me lëngje, nëse nuk kishte lëngje atëherë me hurma, e nëse nuk kishte edhe hurma, atëherë me ujë.
C. Lutja e tij në Iftar
Transmetohet se Muhammedi a.s. në kohën e iftarit thoshte: "O Zot, për ty agjërova dhe me furnizimin Tënd ha iftar". Gjithashtu transmetohet se ai thoshte: "Përfundoi etshmëria, u ngopën damarët dhe u sigurua shpërblimi, nëse dëshiron Zoti!"
Ç. Mosagjërimi i tij gjatë udhëtimit
Muhammedi a.s. gjatë udhëtimit në Ramazan herë agjëronte e herë jo kurse shokët e tij (as'habët), zgjedhnin njërën prej të dyjave. Muhammedi a.s. i urdhëronte shokët e tij të hanë kur i afroheshin armikut me qëllim që të kenë forcë për ta luftuar.
D. Në dy festat e Bajramit
Muhammedi a.s. falte namazin e të dy Bajrameve në musal-la  kurse vetëm njëherë e ka falur në xhaminë e vet edhe ate për shkak të shiut. Falja e tij në musal-la argumentohet me hadithe të transmetuara në Sunenet e Ebu Davudit dhe Ibn Maxhes. Në festat e Bajramit dhe Ditën e xhumasë i vishte rrobat më të bukura. Zakonisht hante hurma para se të dilte në namazin e Bajramit të Madh, kurse në Bajramin e Vogël pas kthimit nga musal-laja dhe hante nga kurbani.
Sipas haditheve autentike ai në këto dy festa të Bajramit, pastrohej.
Muhammedi a.s. dilte në këmbë, shkonte në musal-la dhe kthehej nga ndonjë rrugë tjetër. Kur arrinte në musal-la, fillonte namazin pa ezan, pa ikamet dhe pa thirrjen: "Namazin në bashkësi!". As ai e as shokët e tij nuk faleshin në musal-la para e as pas namazit (të Bajramit). Ai e fillonte namazin para hutbes, falte dy reqate, përsëriste shtatë herë tekbirin: Zoti është më i madhi (All-llahu Ekber) me interval shumë të shkurtë dhe pa cekur diç tjetër. Mirëpo transmetohet nga Ibn Mes'udi, i cili i falënderohet All-llahut xh.sh. dhe kërkon mëshirë për Muhammedin a.s. se: "Muhammedi a.s. pas përfundimit të tekbirit lexonte suren el-Fatiha dhe pas saj lexonte suren Kâf: "KÂF - pasha Kur'anin Famëlartë" në një reqat kurse në tjetrin suren El-Kamer: "U afrua koha dhe u nda hëna...". Ndonjëherë lexonte suren El-A'la: "Madhëroje Zotin tënd më të lartë" apo suren Gashije: "A të erdhi lajmi për belanë që kaplon (kijametin)". Pas përfundimit të leximit merrte tekbir dhe binte në ruku. Kur e përfundonte reqatin e ngrihej nga sexhdja, merrte tekbir pesë herë e pastaj fillonte të lexojë. Në të dy reqatet fillonte me tekbir kurse pas leximit binte në ruku.
Pas përfundimit të namazit, qëndronte para njerëzve të cilët ishin ulur pranë tij, i jepte leje atij që dëshironte të shkojë pa e dëgjuar hutben dhe fillonte hutben, gjegjësisht zhvillonte ligjëratë para tyre e pastaj u ligjëronte grave të cilat edhe jepnin sadaka.
Gjatë hutbes shpesh merrte tekbir.
Këto ishin disa të dhëna rreth asaj se si vepronte Muhammedi a.s. gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit dhe dy Bajrameve.
Zoti i shtoftë ithtarët e tij, na fisnikëroftë me gjurmët e tij dhe na shpërbleftë me të mira!




*RREGULLAT E AGJËRIMIT*

Obligimi i agjërimit të Ramazanit
Të gjithë muslimanët pajtohen se agjërimi i Ramazanit është obligim (farz), në bazë të ajetit:
"(Ato ditë të numëruara janë) Muaji i Ramazanit që në të (flloi të) shpallet Kur'ani që është udhërrëfyes për njerëzit, sqarues i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i të vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë..." (El-Bekare:185)
Obligim është edhe sipas hadithit të Muhammedit a.s.:
"Islami u ngrit mbi pesë (shtylla): 1. Dëshmisë se s'ka zot tjetër përveç All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguar i Tij; 2. Faljes së namazit, 3. Dhënies së zekatit; 4. Agjërimit të Ramazanit; 5. Haxhxhit për atë që ka mundësi".
Kushtet e obligimit
Kushtet e obligimit të tij janë: 1. Islami, 2. Mendja e shëndoshë dhe 3. Pjekuria. Agjërimi nuk obligohet për jomuslimanin, as për të çmendurin e as për fëmijën.
Parimet e agjërimit
Parimet e agjërimit janë tre:
1. Hyrja e Muajit të Ramazanit në bazë të pamjes së drejtpërdrejtë të hënës ose në bazë të vendimit të gjykatësit.
2. Largimi nga ngrënia, pirja dhe marrëdhëniet intime prej agimit të mengjesit deri në perëndim të diellit.
3. Vendosja (nijeti)
Koha e vendosjes (nijetit) është para agimit të mëngjesit; duhet të vendoset me bindje të plotë për agjërimin e asaj dite me qëllim që të fitohet shpërblimi i Zotit. Sipas disa shkollave juridike (medhhebeve) mjafton vetëm një vendosje (nijet) gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit pa përsëritje.
Çka e prishë agjërimin
1. Ushqimi i qëllimtë qoftë edhe me pakicë ose me diçka që nuk është ushqyese.
2. Pirja e qëllimtë qoftë edhe një pikë.
3. Barnat ushqyese.
4. Marrëdhëniet intime dhe ejakulimi.
Çka urrehet gjatë agjërimit
Urrehet të ndërmerret çdo gjë që e dobëson agjëruesin, si transfuzioni i gjakut apo që mund ta nxitë e ta prishë agjërimin, si puthja e gruas, kontrollimi i ushqimit me gjuhë dhe atë pa nevojë apo hyrja e pluhurit në gojë qëllimisht.
Aspektet pozitive të agjërimit
Agjërimi është adhurim (ibadet) për kontrollimin e epshit, forcimin e trupit, edukimin për bashkëpunim shoqëror si dhe për t'i njohur vuajtjet e të mjerëve e të varfërve...
Kështu, preferohet që gjatë Ramazanit të shtohen: adhurimi, namazi, kërkimi falje (pendimi) dhe leximi i Kur'anit. Gjithashtu është e preferueshme të jepet më shumë sadaka, të ushqyerit e të mjerëve e të varfërve, vizita e fqinjve dhe anëtarëve të familjes, aplikimi i veprave të vlefshme për shoqërinë dhe pakësimi i veprave të padobishme.
Gjatë agjërimit ndalohet çdo gjë që ndalohet edhe jashtë periudhës së agjërimit: gibeti (përgojimi), shpifja, gënjeshtra, armiqësia dhe njollosja e nderit të njerëzve. Pasi që këto vepra ndalohen jashtë periudhës së agjërimit, atëherë si do të trajtohen gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit, i cili është muaj i adhurimit, pastërtisë dhe dëlirësisë!...
Për këta njerëz, Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë se agjërojnë barqet e tyre kurse gjymtyrët bëjnë mëkate: "Shumë agjërues nuk fitojnë gjë, përpos urisë dhe etjes".
Muhammedi a.s. gjithashtu na ndalon dëmtimin e dëmbërësit dhe të sharësit: "Agjërimi mbron nga zjarri e ai që agjëron të mos harrojë një gjë të tillë. Nëse ndokush e nxitë, të mos e shajë e as ta blasfemojë por le të thotë: "Unë agjëroj". (Nesa'iu).
Le ta dijë agjëruesi se nëse dëshiron shpërblim nga Zoti, do ta fitojë; çdo lëvizje që e bën dhe çdo fjalë që e flet konsiderohen adhurim...
Agjëruesi duhet të ketë nijet të pastër, të bëjë më shumë vepra të mira e dhikër dhe të kërkojë falje (istigfar).




*SADAKATUL-FITRI (DHËNIA E LËMOSHËS)*

A. Tekstet argumentuese
Transmetohet nga Ibn Umeri se Muhammedi a.s. e ka obliguar Sadakatul-Fitrin në Muajin e Ramazanit për robin, të lirin, mashkullin, femrën, fëmijën dhe plakun muslimanë, qoftë nga sa'ë hurme ose elbthi. (Buhariu, Muslimi dhe të tjerët).
Transmetohet nga Ibn Umeri se Muhammedi a.s. ka urdhëruar të jepet Sadakatul-Fitri para se të nisen për në namaz. (Transmetimi i të gjithëve përveç Ibn Maxhes).
Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi se Muhammedi a.s. e bëri obligim Sadakatul-Fitrin për pastrimin e agjëruesit nga përgojimi dhe fjalët e turpshme; me agjërimin ai (Muhammedi a.s.) e obligon t'i ushqejë të varfërit; ai që e jep Sadakatul-Fitrin para namazit pranohet e kush e jep pas namazit (të Bajramit) është sadaka (lëmoshë) e rëndomtë. (Ebu Davudi, Ibn Maxhe dhe Hakimi).
B. Rregullat e Sadakatul-Fitrit
Vitrat obligohen të jepen para agimit të mëngjesit në ditën e Bajramit të Vitrit (Bajramit të Madh), kurse për atë që vdes në këtë kohë ose lindet pas kësaj kohe, nuk janë obligim. Më mirë është të jepen para namazit të Bajramit si dhe mund të jepen gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit. Nëse vonohen nga namazi i Bajramit, nuk anulohen por patjetër të realizohen.
Sadakatul-Fitri i jepet për çdo person një të varfëri, bile nuk lejohet t'u ndahet dy apo tre varfanjakëve, sepse qëllimi i kësaj sadakaje është shpëtimi; ngase Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Shpëtoni ata nga hallet (barra e rëndë) në këtë ditë".
Preferohet Sadakatul-Fitri në të holla, nëse kështu më tepër u konvenon të varfërve.

----------


## xhenisi

*1. Ardhja e muajit të dashur     
2. Ramazani, muaji i të vërtetës     
3. Ramazani, muaji i fuqisë     
4. Ramazani, muaji i lirisë     
5. Filozofia dhe sekretet e agjërimit     
6. Ramazani, muaji i mirëbërjes     
7. Ndikimi i adhurimit (ibadetit) në edukimin e popullit     
8. Institucioni i zekatit     
9. Ramazani flet     
10. Lamtumira e Ramazanit     
11. Filozofia e Bajramit  

ARDHJA E MUAJIT TË DASHUR  * 
Jemi para një kohe të re të gjithësisë ngase pas disa ditëve do të vjen Ramazani me rregullimin, format dhe atmosferën e vet. Njerëzit ndaj këtij muaji kanë disa qëndrime:    
1. Ka njerëz që nuk shohin në të gjë tjetër pos ndalesës së padobishme, traditës së paarsyeshme fetare. Qytetërimi u zhvillua dhe mendimi njerëzor  përparoi kështu që, sipas mendimit të tyre, këto pranga të rënda fetare janë të panevojshme. Ky grup tallet me agjëruesit dhe shpotit mendjen dhe qëndrimin e tyre.    
2. Ka njerëz që e kuptojnë vetëm si uri të cilës nuk mund t'i përballojë lukthi dhe si etshmëri të cilës nuk mund t'i përballojnë damarët. Ky grup nuk agjëron, paraqitet si agjërues para atij që e njeh kurse si joagjërues para atij që nuk e njeh.    
3. Ky grup mendon se Ramazani është kohë e dëfrimit vjetor që përbëhet prej llojeve të ndryshme të ushqimit si dhe si rast i bukur për dëfrim deri në agimin e mëngjesit dhe për gjumë të thellë tërë ditën deri në mbrëmje.    
Nëse është punëtor i mërzitet puna, nëse punon me palë sillet keq me to, e nëse është funksionar funksioni i duket shumë i rëndë...    
4. Sipas këtij grupi, edhe pse janë pakicë, qëllimi i Ramazanit është diç krejt tjetër sepse ka vlerë të madhe... Ky grup mendon se ky muaj është periudha ushtruese e ripërtërirjes shpirtërore të njerëzve si sjellja fisnike, përshtypja e bukur, durimi i pastër dhe edukata e përsosur hyjnore.    
Për ata të cilët mendojnë se agjërimi nuk përkon me zhvillimin e qytetërimit, propozojmë të bisedojnë me mjekët dhe psikologët që t'i shohin zbulimet e reja shkencore që kanë të bëjnë me dobitë e agjërimit.    
Atyre të cilët dështojnë para urisë, edhe pse e pranojnë obligimin dhe hyjninë e agjërimit, ua rikujtojmë se jetojmë në zemër të luftës definitive në historinë e këtij populli, kurse agjërimi është vetëm durim disaorësh dhe ai që dështon mes agjërimit dhe epshit të vet në durimin që zgjatë gjatë orëve të ditës, atëherë do të dështojë edhe para armiqve të tij në rast të luftës së tmerrshme që zgjatë me ditë, muaj e vite të tëra.    
Të dështuarit në një mejdan të vogël nuk janë të aftë të fitojnë për popullin e tyre në ndonjë konflikt më të madh.    
Ai që dorëzohet në luftën disaorëshe me epshin e vet, e humbë karakteristikën kryesore të moralit të luftëtarëve, gjegjësisht burrërinë, ndërsa ai që jeton në sferën e burrërisë del ngadhënjimtar ose dëshmor.    
Ka një grup që e kuptojnë Ramazanin si uri gjatë ditës dhe kënaqësi materiale gjatë natës...    
Masës së agjëruesve muslimanë ia kushtojmë këtë ngjarje dhe dëshirojmë që Zoti t'u jep dobi nga agjërimi e t'i shpërblejë me të mira.    
Si popujt, ashtu edhe individët, gjatë jetës së tyre të gjatë kanë nevojë për pushim dhe rehati përmirësuese e ripërtërirëse. Koha e pushimit dhe e qetësimit është pjesë e rasteve definitive në historinë e individëve dhe shoqërive dhe nëse dinë si ta shfrytëzojnë, fitojnë çelësin e të mirave të ardhshme, fitoreve në luftëra dhe përhershmërinë historike. Shoqëritë dhe individët gjejnë në Ramazan rastin e reformës së historisë së tyre ngase ai prezenton periudhën shpirtërore.    
Ramazani është epiqendër për përforcimin e fuqive shpirtërore, psikike e morale në jetën e popullit apo të individit... Ky na rikujton të vërtetën e qiejve dhe të tokës, na armatosë me fuqi ngadhënjyese dhe na nxitë ta duam lirinë, prej së cilës varet nderi i njerëzimit. Pra, Ramazani na dhuron "të vërtetën", "fuqinë" dhe "lirinë" gjatë ditëve të urisë dhe etjes... Çdokush që e kupton urtësinë dhe filozofinë e agjërimit, lufton për hir të vërtetës me bindje të plotë, ngadhënjen dhe përfiton qëllimin më fisnik të lirisë, gjegjësisht refuzon nënshtrimin dhe robërinë.    
Muslimani, i cili agjëron me vullnet të lirë e bindje të plotë për hir të Zotit e afrimit ndaj Tij, vuan nga egoizmi, izolimi dhe indiferenca e shoqërisë dhe kështu orvatet t'i zhdukë e t'i eliminojë; ky musliman agjërues mendon se epshi, pasioni, dëmi, armiqësia dhe urrejtja janë dobësi që e shkatërrojnë shpirtin e Ummetit dhe për këtë shkak ndien në vete përgjegjësi e obligim për t'u përballuar. Gjatë lutjeve dhe aplikimit të urdhërave të Zotit, ai ndien liri të plotë dhe pavarësi nga çdo gjë tjetër pos Tij, si ushqimi, pirja, kënaqësia, ambicia dhe gënjeshtra. Ai në këtë rast është përgjithmonë i lirë, jo në kuptimin e transferimit prej një vendi në vend tjetër, por në frenimin e epsheve dhe animeve të tij, fundos çka don dhe liron çka don.    
Ai kështu qëndron shpirtlirë mes mureve, mendjelirë në vend të shkretë dhe dëshirëlirë në pranga të hekurta...    
Pasha jetën time, kjo liri i takon nderit të njeriut, pra si mund të krahasohet me lirinë e trupave!    
Historia jonë e vjetër dhe ajo bashkëkohore kanë shënuar fitore të mëdha në bazë të këtij koncepti preciz të filozofisë së Ramazanit dhe të modelimit të plotë me edukatën e agjërimit, gjegjësisht në këtë mënyrë i kemi dhuruar botës njerëzore heronj dhe kreshnikë të reformave, çlirimeve, urtësive, shkencës etj...    
Shikoni muslimanët, të cilët në betejën e Bedrit që u zhvillua në ditën e shtatëmbëdhjetë të Ramazanit, edhe pse ishin pakicë, korrën fitore të bindshme, të cilën e amshoi Kur'ani Famëlartë...    
A mendoni se do të korrnin sukses sikur të mos i kishte përforcuar agjërimi në shpirtrat e tyre fuqinë, të vërtetën dhe lirinë e plotë shpirtërore.    
Ata sulmonin me fuqinë e Zotit, qëllonin me fuqinë e Zotit, sulmi i tyre kishte për qëllim të vërtetën.    
Pastaj shikoni fitoret tona në betejat e Jermukut, Kadisijes, Xhelules, Hit-tinit etj...! A do të mund të ndodhnin në atë mënyrë mahnitëse, që i habitnin edhe hulumtuesit më të mëdhenj, sikur të mos ishin fituar me karakteristikat e agjëruesve si ndershmëria, krenaria, sakrifikimi, durimi ndaj vështirësive, nënshtrimi para Zotit dhe zhvlerësimi i fuqive destruktive? E gjithë kjo ndodhi me fuqinë e Zotit xh.sh. sepse Ai është ngadhënjyesi më i madh!    
T'i shikojmë betejat tona moderne në malet e Oresit, eventualisht trimëritë dhe mrekullitë e Algjerit...! A i shihni ata të cilët luftonin kundër gjysëm milion njerëzve që ishin të armatosur me armë nga Franca, Amerika dhe shtetet e Paktit Atlantik? Jo vetëm atëherë por ende qëndrojnë në revolucionin e tyre edhe pse kaluan 900 ditë  Ata e sulmonin armikun e armatosur dhe ushtritë e mëdha me kryelartësi...    
A thua vallë do të qëndronin në atë betejë të madhe, qoftë edhe disa ditë sikur të ishin të formuar me shpirtrat e pabesimtarëve që tallen me agjërimin e muslimanëve apo me shpirtrat e të dështuarve që jetojnë nëpër bare e kafene të mbushura me alkool e që s'mund t'i përballojnë urisë dhe etjes disaorëshe?    
Jo vëllezër, sepse Islami i ka mësuar me anë të agjërimit në kohën e paqes si të agjërojnë në ditët e luftës... Në luftë nuk e fiton i dobëti të fortin, pakica shumicën, i paarmatosuri të armatosurin përpos nëse është i kalitur me moralin e agjëruesve...    
Heronjtë e maleve Ores, Konstantinës dhe Vehranit të Algjerit kanë agjëruar më parë dhe janë përgatitur që me agjërim të luftojnë; agjërojnë (të larguar) nga pushimi dhe nuk dinë se ç'është qetësia e as stabiliteti...; agjërojnë (të larguar) nga kënaqësia dhe nuk dinë kënaqësinë e gruas e as të fëmijës, agjërojnë nga luksi dhe nuk përjetojnë kënaqësinë e mëndafshit e as të armaçit; agjërojnë nga gjumi dhe nuk dallojnë ditën prej natës; agjërojnë nga dashuria e kësaj bote sepse gjëja më e kënaqshme për ta është shija e vdekjes dhe e flijimit.    
Francezët thonë se janë lodhur prej trimërisë së algjerianëve: Kush janë ata, a janë xhinë, djaj apo njerëz të krijuar me zemër të hekurt e nuk e njohin frikën, tmerrin, shkatërrimin dhe zjarrin?    
Vaj për kolonialistët që nuk e kuptojnë shkakun e disfatës nga revolucionarët agjërues... Këtu qëndron fshehtësia (e fitores së revolucionarëve), o ju njerëz, sepse francezët, që janë të preokupuar me ushqimin e pijen, nuk mund të korrin fitore ndaj agjëruesve ngadhënjimtarë e që janë të preokupuar me Zotin e Fuqishëm si dhe të udhëzuar me zemër të pastër ndriçuese.    
Pastaj, Ramazani vjen pas disa ditëve... Ata që e trajtojnë si muaj i urisë së ditës, ngopjes së natës dhe leximit formal të Kur'anit dhe fjetjes ditore nëpër xhami, nuk do të kenë kurrfarë dobie prej tij.    
Ata që e konsiderojnë si shkollë për përtërirjen e besimit (imanit, bindjes), dhe edukatës, përforcimin e shpirtit dhe vazhdimin e një jete më të mirë e më të përkryer, do të kenë dobi prej tij... Vetëm këta njerëz gjejnë gjatë ditës së tij (Ramazanit) kënaqësinë e trimave të mbuluar me pluhurin e luftërave, kurse gjatë mbrëmjes, natës, syfyrit dhe mëngjesit ndiejnë kënaqësinë e fundit të betejës, shpejtojnë...    
Këtyre u hapen dyert e parajsës (xhennetit) në Ramazan, u mbyllen dyert e skëterrës, pranojnë prej engjëjve (meleqve) në Natën e Kadrit uratë dhe paqe, u falen mëkatet e të këqijat, u mbushen zemrat me dritën e Zotit dhe e përtërijnë famën me fuqinë e besimit (imanit)...    
Me ta fitohen luftërat, gëzohen shoqëritë... Nevoja jonë për njerëz të tillë është shumë e madhe sepse sot ballafaqohemi me kolonializëm, gjëra destruktive, korrupsion dhe devijim; të jetojmë ose kryeulur ose kryelartë...    
O besimtarë!    
O bijtë e këtij Ummeti!    
Muhammedi a.s. ligjëroi në ditën e fundit të Muajit Sha'ban (apo si në këto ditë) kështu: "O ju njerëz, është afruar muaji famëlartë dhe i begatshëm, në të cilin është nata që vlerësohet më tepër se një mijë muaj, në të cilin obligohen agjërimi dhe lutja (namazi) vullnetare natën (nafile); kush vepron pak fiton shumë dhe ai që kryen një farz në të sikur ka kryer shtatëdhjetë farze në një kohë tjetër; ky është muaji i durimit kurse durimi shpërblehet me xhennet; ky është muaji i barazisë dhe i shtimit të furnizimit (rizkut) të besimtarit; ai që ushqen ndonjë agjërues i falen mëkatet, shpëton nga zjarri dhe nuk i pakësohet shpërblimi fare".    
Njerëzit i thanë: "O i Dërguar i Zotit, nuk mundet çdokush prej nesh të ushqejë ndonjë agjërues", kurse ai (a.s.) u përgjigj: "Zoti e shpërblen kështu atë që ushqen ndonjë agjërues me hurmë, ujë ose qumësht."    
Fillimi i këtij muaji është mëshirë, mesi falje (ndjesë) kurse fundi shpëtim nga zjarri. Atë që jep nga pasuria e vet, Zoti e mëshiron dhe e shpëton nga zjarri.    
Shtoni (në këtë muaj) katër gjëra: me dy fitoni pëlqimin e Zotit kurse me dy të tjerat jeni të obliguar; dy të parat janë: Deklarimi se nuk ka zot tjetër pos All-llahut dhe kërkimi për faljen (e mëkateve), kurse dy të fundit janë: kërkoni prej Zotit parajsën (xhennetin) dhe mbështetuni në mbrojtjen e Tij nga zjarri; kush i jep ujë agjëruesit, Zoti i jep atij prej lumit tim dhe nuk ndien etje derisa të hyjë në parajsë (xhennet). (Ibn Huzejme).    
Në një hadith tjetër thuhet: "U erdhi Ramazani, muaji i begatisë; me të Zoti ju kaplon, ju zbrit mëshirë, i mbulon gabimet, i përgjigjet lutjes, shikon garat tuaja në te; Tregoni Zotit mirësinë tuaj. I mallkuari privohet nga mëshira e Zotit të Madhëruar." (Taberani).    
Këtë e thoshte i Dërguari i Zotit para Ramazanit, i nxiste besimtarët në lutje e adhurim, i mbushte zemrat e tyre me begatitë dhe mëshirat që dërgoheshin ato ditë dhe i frymëzonte shpirtrat me të mirat e agjërimit si fuqia, ndriçimi, hyjnimi etj.    
Përgatituni për Muajin e Ramazanit, edukohuni me edukatën e tij dhe fitoni dobi prej urtësisë dhe fshehtësive të tij.    
Eni o besimtarë, sepse janë hapur dyert e parajsës! O ju që keni bërë lëshime, ejani, sepse Zoti ua ka ofruar mëshirën e Vet!    



*RAMAZANI, MUAJI I TË VËRTETËS*  
"E populli yt e konsideroi atë (Kur'anin) të rremë, porse ai (Kur'ani) është i vërtetë. Thuaj: 'Unë nuk jam roje e juaj.'" (El-En'amë: 66)    
Mjafton t'i themi muslimanit: "Zoti urdhëron të agjërosh" e ai të agjërojë pa i numëruar dobitë dhe sekretet e agjërimit, mirëpo jemi të detyruar të ndërmarrim një hap të tillë për dy shkaqe:    
1. Zoti i Madhëruar na informon në shumë ajete të Kur'anit Famëlartë për dobitë dhe sekretet e sheriatit që të mendojmë e punojmë dhe të bindemi se sheriati hyjnor i përhershëm është shpallur vetëm për të realizuar interesin e njerëzve dhe për t'i mënjanuar dëmet prej tyre. Shiko fjalën e Tij (xh.sh.) mbi etikën e kërkimit leje për hyrjen në shtëpi të huaj kur thotë se një gjest i tillë është më i mirë për ta: "O ju që besuat, mos hyni në shtëpi të huaj pa kërkuar leje dhe pa i përshëndetur njerëzit e saj. Kjo është më mirë për ju në mënyrë që të merrni mësim". (En-Nur:27).    
Gjithashtu edhe kur na urdhëron të agjërojmë i cekë dobitë dhe urtësinë e Tij me një fjalë: "O ju besimtarë, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm." (Bekare:183).    
Urtësia e obligimit të agjërimit, ashtu siç e potencon Zoti, xh.sh. fshehet në devotshmërinë që nënkupton çdo gjë të mirë që e don Zoti e që falënderohet njeriu për të në këtë botë, kurse mbrojtja nënkupton largimin prej çdo vepre të urryer e të dëmshme për shoqërinë dhe individin.    
Shih hadithin e Muhammedit a.s. rreth dobive të agjërimit:    
"Agjërimi është mbrojtje ngase agjëruesi s'përgojon e as që bën mëkate".    
Dobitë nga agjërimi numërohen me qëllim që të ndikojnë më tepër në shpirt e të kenë ndikim më të thellë, kurse muslimani të jetë më tepër i bindur në adhurim e në Sheriat.    
Një gjë e tillë është cekur edhe më parë kur Ibrahimi a.s. kërkoi prej Zotit t'i tregojë se si i ringjallë të vdekurit..! Kur e pyeti Zoti se "a nuk beson?", ai u përgjigj: "Po, por të qetësohet zemra ime". Analizimi i rregullave dhe shpalimi i sekreteve të tyre nuk kundërshtojnë imanin e as që prezentojnë dobësinë e bindjes ngase vetë Muhammedi a.s. i analizonte dhe i arsyetonte.    
2. Disa njerëz mendojnë se kanë qëndrim të lirë ndaj të kuptuarit të feve dhe besimeve dhe duke u mbështetur në këtë parim, dyshojnë në to dhe i kritikojnë sepse e pranojnë vetëm atë që e pranojnë intelektet e tyre dhe logjika. Pasi që Islami nuk e mohon rolin e intelektit, u flet njerëzve për atë që përputhet me mendjen e shëndoshë dhe logjikën e arsyeshme dhe obligon atë që është në favor (të njeriut) nëse urdhërohet ose ndalohet. Atëherë nuk na pengon gjë që të mbështetemi edhe në analizat racionale të fshehtësive dhe dobive të sheriatit. Të gjithë njerëzit, në çdo kohë, i kanë përjetuar dobitë e sheriatit që përputhen me mendjen, logjikën dhe interesin e tyre, pra ky është argument se pas këtij sheriati qëndron fuqia dhe caktimi i Zotit Mëshirues, të Urtë e të Gjithëdijshëm. "(Kjo është) mjeshtri e All-llahut që përsosi çdo send". (En-Neml:88)    
Me këto analiza u orvatëm t'i qetësojmë zemrat e muslimanëve për obligimin e agjërimit dhe t'ua vërtetojmë refuzuesve dhe mohuesve urtësinë dhe filozofinë e tij. Këtë vlerë të Islamit s'mund ta mohojë askush!    
Të shohim tani se çfarë urtësie ka agjërimi dhe cilat janë dobitë e tij?!    
Ne këtu nuk do të flasim për dobitë shëndetësore sepse shpjegimi i tillë është përgjegjësi e mjekut ngaqë Zoti urdhëron që t'i pyesim dijetarët përkatës, pra, t'ua lëmë aspektin shëndetësor të agjërimit mjekëve që mund të na njoftojnë më tepër rreth zbulimeve të mjekësisë moderne. Këtu do të përqëndrohemi në dobitë psikike, shpirtërore e morale të agjërimit. Kjo temë është shumë e gjerë dhe s'kemi mundësi të hyjmë në detaje të hollësishme që distribuohen nëpër mediumet informative, por do t'i cekim vetëm dobitë që kanë të bëjnë me shoqërinë, individët dhe gjendjen momentale të shoqërisë sonë.    
Një ndër aspektet më të rëndësishme të edukatës shoqërore që ka të bëjë me ndikimin e agjërimit në shpirtrat e agjëruesve, është përforcimi i bindjes në të vërtetën, konfirmimin, thirrjen në të (të vërtetën) dhe në formësimin me të.    
E vërteta në Islam ka vlerë të madhe, bile është edhe një prej emrave të Zotit (El-Hakk): "Këtë (e themi për ta ditur) se All-llahu është Ai i Vërteti", (El-Haxhxh:6); e vërtetë ëshë ajo që e thotë Zoti i Madhëruar: "Fjala e Tij është e njëmendtë dhe Atij i takon sundimi". (El-En'am:73), apo: "E vërteta është nga Zoti yt", (Bekare:147).    
Për këtë, mesazhet e pejgamberëve përmbanin thirrjen në të vërtetën dhe përhapjen e saj midis njerëzve: "Njerëzit ishin një popull (të fesë së natyrshme islame) e (kur u përçanë) All-llahu dërgoi pejgamberët përgëzues dhe qortues, dhe atyre Ai ua zbriti edhe Librin me fakte të sakta për të gjykuar në atë që u kundërshtuan ndërmjet veti". (El-Bekare:213).    
Mesazhi i Islamit është periudha e fundit e sheriateve, thirrje në së vërtetën dhe konfirmues i synimeve të të vërtetës: "O ju njerëz, juve u erdhi i Dërguari me të vërtetën (fenë e drejtë) nga Zoti juaj". (En-Nisaë:170).    
Pasi që qëllim i Islamit është "e vërteta", atëherë në fillim duhet të ceket adhurimi i Zotit, Krijuesit, Formuesit dhe Furnizuesit tënd me begatitë e shumta. Është kob i madh e i papërshkruar për njeriun nëse e harron adhurimin e Tij dhe fuqinë e Tij mbi të.    
Njerëzit hyjnizohen, dëmbërësit dëmtojnë dhe tiranët keqtrajtojnë atëherë kur e harrojnë adhurimin dhe kur ia mveshin vetes atributet e Zotit, ashtu që lejojnë derdhjen e gjakut, marrjen e shpirtrave, mendjemadhësinë në tokë, dëmtimin, robërimin e popujve dhe shkeljen e nderit të tyre...    
Faraoni ndjehej i madh në tokë dhe i fuqishëm: "O ju pari, unë nuk njoh ndonjë zot tjetër për ju pos meje". (El-Kasas:38). Kështu, i vriste njerëzit, i dhunonte gratë dhe i internonte udhëzuesit dhe prijësit më fisnikë të popullit. Tirania e tij vazhdoi derisa i erdhi vdekja përkujtuese: "Derisa e përfshiu atë përmbysja, e ai tha: 'Besova se nuk ka zot tjetër pos Atij që i besuan beni israilët, edhe unë jam nga muslimanët!'..." (Junus:90).    
Gjatë agjërimit njeriu e ndien veten njeri, apo ndien se është rob që ka nevojë për ushqim e pije, i shmangur nga çdo fuqi dhe barabarësohet me jetën e njerëzve të tjerë, si në ushqim, vendbanim ashtu edhe në veshmbathje...    
Gjatë agjërimit mbretërit, udhëheqësit, prijësit, komandantët, të fuqishmit, të pasurit dhe të autorizuarit me privilegje ndjejnë në vete se i ngjajnë popullit për shkak se kanë nevojë për furnizimin, ushqimin dhe pijen e Zotit; ndjejnë se u ngjajnë të varfërve dhe njerëzve të dobët për shkak të urisë, ushqimit, ujit... gjegjësisht pse e privojnë popullin nga ushqimi dhe pirja? Pse e pengojnë të drejtën e tij, sepse sikur t'i dobësonte Zoti xh.sh. faktorët e fuqisë së tyre, do të ishin të dobët në tokë, të poshtëruar e të degraduar?    
Këtë e rikujton për herë të parë agjëruesi (qoftë mbret apo tiran), sepse një gjë të tillë mund ta harrojë jashtë Ramazanit... Sa e bukur është lutja e besimtarit kur bën iftar e thotë: "O Zot, për ty agjëroj dhe nga furnizimi Yt filloj iftarin". Ai këtu pranon se furnizimi, pasuria dhe dhurimi janë të Tij dhe se e posedon vetëm atë që ia jep Zoti. Kjo është një ndër karakteristikat më të çmueshme të adhurimit dhe të atributeve të Tij.    
Është e vërtetë se njeriu duhet përherë ta rikujtojë lidhjen e vet me Ummetin dhe të jetojë përherë në zemrën, shpirtin dhe jetën e tij; aty të dëfrehet e të pikëllohet; tirani e sundon shoqërinë e tij vetëm kur harrohet kjo e vërtetë ngase paramendon se është gjeni, ka fuqi dhe personalitet; Kështu njerëzit i përkulen, pranojnë paaftësinë e tyre para tij dhe e përcjellin mendimin e tij... Nëse ndonjëri prej tyre thotë, "Jo", tirani përgjigjet me mendjemadhësi: "Vrit, burgos dhe interno!"    
Të pasurit sillen brutalisht ndaj të varfërve, të afërmit i këpusin marrëdhëniet familjare dhe fqiu refuzon të drejtën e fqiut vetëm atëherë kur e harrojnë lidhjen shoqërore dhe kur çdokush jeton për vete e jo për njerëz, jeton me barkun dhe epshin e tij gjinor e jo me nevojat dhe kërkesat e popullit... Gjatë agjërimit njeriu rikujton se i përket shoqërisë, është prej saj, me të, për të dhe në afërsi të saj... Ai jeton në uri me shoqërinë, ushqehet së bashku me të dhe feston me të...    
Vetëm atëherë i rikujton ato, nevojat e tyre,  urinë e të varfërve, ndien mjerimin dhe nevojën e tyre; pra, sikur të mos ishte agjërimi, nuk do t'i rikujtonte... Kështu, shpirti i agjëruesit bëhet më i lartë, më njerëzor dhe më afër zemrave të njerëzve...    
Muslimani i parë, Muhammedi a.s. ishte njeri shumë bujar, mirëpo gjatë Ramazanit i ngjante puhisë që sjell dobi, jetë dhe ringjallje...    
Aisheja r.a., gjatë Ramazanit i ka dhuruar popullit të vet njëqind mijë dirhemë ndërsa për vete i ka ruajtur teshat e rëndomta... Guvernatori për ketë e ka pyetur: "Sikur të bësh diçka për iftarin tonë të sodit!"., kurse ajo është përgjigjur: "Pasi që ma rikujtove, do të lëmë", pastaj  ka vazhduar: "A shihni o ju njerëz, se si lartësohet shpirti i agjëruesit aq sa i harron nevojat dhe kërkesat e vetvetes dhe i rikujton vetëm nevojat e popullit të vet! Këtë e kërkon Zoti prej agjëruesve".    
Është e vërtetë se kryetarët, udhëheqësit, funksionarët dhe politikanët  nuk duhet të punojnë për hir të autoritetit ose pozitës së tyre por për hir të Zotit xh.sh., nëse populli refuzon vlerën e tyre atëherë nuk do t'i përkasin refuzimit, nëse e pranojnë vlerën e tyre nuk do mashtrohen me verbimin nga pasioni, nëse kanë nevojë për të (popullin), nuk do të hasin në mashtrues e lajkatarë; kështu populli fiton lumturinë së bashku me udhëheqësit dhe prijësit e vet kurse Zoti i bekon ata udhëheqës e prijës për veprat dhe përpjekjet e tyre..., e në të kundërtën, vjen mjerimi dhe vuajtja.    
Me agjërim mëvetësohet edukata e përsosur... Agjërimi është adhurim i fshehtë mes njeriut dhe Zotit të tij pa kurrfarë hipokrizie e tradhtimi, nuk kërkon lavdërim e as mirënjohje... Muslimanit agjërues i mjafton dituria e Zotit për urtinë, përuljen dhe vendimin e sinqertë; nga shpërblimi i Zotit xh.sh. i mjaftojnë pastërtia nga hipokrizia e tradhtimi dhe sinqeriteti e besa e gjuhës së tij... Turpërohet prej gënjeshtrës, vjedhjes, gibetit (përgojimit), dëmtimit dhe armiqësisë ndaj njerëzve sepse Muhammedi a.s. thotë:    
"Zoti s'ka nevojë për largimin e ndonjërit nga ushqimi dhe pirja nëse ai nuk e braktisë gënjeshtrën."    
Muhammedi a.s. gjithashtu e ka ndaluar agjëruesin t'i kundërvihet të keqes me të keqe, paturpshmërisë me paturpshmëri;    
"Nëse ndokush e shanë ose sulmon, le të thotë: 'Unë agjëroj', apo unë jam engjëll i tokës sime! Nuk gënjej, as nuk sulmoj e as s'dëmtoj..." Sa me vlerë është morali i tillë, për të cilin kanë nevojë para së gjithash udhëheqësit e politikanët, posaçërisht në Ramazan e në këtë kohë aktuale!    
Është e vërtetë se njeriu nuk ka vetëm natyrë trupore materiale dhe se nuk mund të arsyetojë se qëllimi i tij në jetë është vetëm ushqimi trupor, por në vete ka edhe natyrë të engjëjve, shpirtit dhe zemrës.    
Kur e harron njeriu këtë të vërtetë, bie në një nivel më të ulët se të kafshës. A nuk i sheh njerëzit e Perëndimit, të cilët janë shndërruar në rrezik për njerëzinë në atë çast kur e humbën engjëlloren dhe përkrahën shtazoren?!.    
Gjatë agjërimit barku ndjen uri kurse shpirti ushqehet, pastrohet trupi e zemra forcohet, dobësohet epshi e lartësohet shpirti... Në këtë muaj të bekuar besimtari gjenë kohë për t'iu lutur Zotit, për leximin e Kur'anit Famëlartë që është libër i përhershëm, edukativ, reformist dhe pastrues i shpirtrave.    
Në Ramazan muslimani dëgjon fjalët e Kur'anit të cilat e ftojnë në mirëbërje, adhurim dhe e largojnë nga e keqja dhe mëkati. Në këtë muaj muslimani i dëgjon fjalët e Zotit: "Afrohu o robi Im! Pasi që kjo botë të largoi prej Meje edhe pse jam më i afërt se damari i qafës, pasi që të demoralizoi djalli nga mëshira Ime edhe pse ajo kaplon çdo gjë, pasi që u mashtrove me autoritetin që ta dhurova dhe mendove se s'ke nevojë për Mua, edhe pse nuk mund ta shpëtosh gjënë që ta rrëmben miza dhe pasi që ke ra në një shkallë më të ulët se kafshët, edhe pse të krijova si mëkëmbës Timin në tokë... Eja te Unë, o robi Im, që të të lartësoj në shkallën e engjëjve të Mi e të jetosh me shpirt të lartë, ndriçim shpirtëror dhe dritë të zemrës. Në këtë mënyrë do të jetosh në parajsë para se të hysh në te."    
O vëlla besimtar!    
Këtë të vërtetë që e vërteton agjërimi në unin tënd, e ka vërtetuar edhe në paraardhësit tanë dhe për këtë shkak kanë qenë mrekulli e Islamit. Njerëzimi nuk njeh diçka që mund të krahasohet me shpirtin e tyre të lartë, qëllimin e ndershëm, synimin fisnik, ndriçimin e shpirtit dhe udhëzimin e zemrës.    
A s'ka njerëzimi sot nevojë për një gjeneratë të tillë, a s'ka nevojë shoqëria jonë për njerëz të tillë?    
A nuk sheh dëmin, humbjen, korrupsionin dhe amoralitetin që e kanë kapluar shoqërinë tënde?    
Ku është jehona e së vërtetës në shoqërinë tënde?    
A pranohet që popujt tanë të jetojnë nën presionin e hekurit dhe zjarrit e në shpinat e tyre të fëshkëllojnë kërbaçët e xhelatëve?    
A pranohet që popujt tanë të jetojnë në mjerim e vuajtje ndërsa pasurinë ta shrytëzojë një pakicë e pasur dhe cinike?    
A pranohet që këto parti t'i gënjejnë popujt tanë me fjalë të ëmbla për të arritur pozitë, fitim e autoritet?    
A pranohet që politika të jetë mashtrim, gënjim dhe humbje apo nxitëse e instinkteve dhe devijimit të popullit?    
A pranohet që feja të jetë tregti për disa juristë apo shkenca të jetë idhujtari për disa dijetarë?    
A pranohet që autoriteti i disa injorantëve të poshtër të jetë mjet nënshtrimi dhe shfrytëzimi?    
O vëlla besimtar!    
Pasi që Islami kërkon prej nesh që të jemi në çdo kohë mbrojtës të së vërtetës dhe më të sinqertë ndaj saj, atëherë a hase në Ramazan diçka që ta mundëson predikimin e këtij mesazhi në popujt e botës?    
A gjete në Ramazan atë që të lartëson aq shumë saqë të shndërron në udhëheqës nga e mira dhe paqja?    
A nuk të afron Ramazani me Zotin tënd të Vërtetë edhe atë nëpërmjet të Dërguarit të Tij, Librit të vërtetë dhe udhëzimit të sheriatit të drejtë?...    
Dëgjo atë çka të thotë Zoti xh. sh. me anë të ajeteve të agjërimit:    
"E kur robët e Mi të pyesin ty për Mua, Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes kur lutësi më lutet, pra për të qenë ata drejt të udhëzuar, le të më përgjigjen Mua dhe le të më besojnë Mua." (Bekare, 186)    




*RAMAZANI, MUAJI I FUQISË  * 
"Nuk është i fuqishëm ai që tërbohet por ai që kontrollon veten në çastin e shqetësimeve të mëdha." Hadith    
Kjo jetë prezenton konfliktin në të cilin fitojnë të fuqishmit. Fuqia është dyllojesh: fuqia materiale dhe fuqia shpirtërore (ideologjike). Sipas parimeve islame, fuqia materiale ndonjëherë mund të korrë fitore të përkohshme dhe nuk do të jetë dobiprurëse. Kur'ani na rrëfen për popujt e hershëm për të cilët thuhet se kanë qenë të fuqishëm në aspektin e jetës materiale. Për këtë shkak është përhapur në tokë korrupsioni e devijimi, janë luftuar të dërguarit e Zotit e përgënjeshtruar thirrjet reformiste dhe kanë mbizotëruar dekadenca e shkatërrimi.    
Dëgjo ç'thotë Kur'ani Famëlartë rreth tyre:    
"A nuk e di ti se ç'bëri Zoti yt me Adin? Me banorët e Iremit me ndërtesa të larta? Që si ata (populli Ad) nuk është krijuar askush në tokë! Dhe me Themudin, të cilët shpuan shkëmbinj në luginën (Kura). Dhe me faraonin e fortifikuar me tenda (ushtarake)! Të cilët e tepruan me krime në tokë. Dhe në të shtuan shkatërrimin. E All-llahu kundër tyre lëshoi lloj-lloj dënimesh. Pse Zoti yt është që përcjell (u rri në pritë)." (Fexhër:6-14)    
Në një ajet tjetër thuhet:    
"A nuk udhëtuan ata nëpër tokë e të shikojnë se si përfunduan ata që ishin më parë, të cilët ishin edhe më të shumtë prej tyre dhe më të fortë për nga forca e ndikimit në tokë, por ajo që fituan, nuk u ndihmoi asgjë. Kur u erdhën atyre të dërguarit me argumente të qarta, ata iu gëzuan dijenisë së vet dhe atëherë i përfshiu ajo që e tallnin." (Gafir:82-83)    
Ky është fundi i popujve të cilët u mbështetën në fuqinë materiale pa atë shpirtërore ideologjike, gjë që rezultoi me mosrespektimin e besimit, moralit dhe jetës shpirtërore.    
Fuqia shpirtërore pa atë materiale, sipas Islamit, nuk do të korrë sukses dhe s'mund ta udhëheqë jetën. Gjatë historisë kemi parë popuj që jetuan të  shkelur, të nënshtruar e të keqtrajtuar, sepse nuk luftonin e as që i përballonin ndokujt në jetë dhe kështu pësuan disfatë nga të fuqishmit.    
Rruga e vërtetë e jetës së lumtur e fisnike është të harmonizohet materia me shpirtin për ta përforcuar njeriun dhe jetën e tij si dhe të mbështetet populli në të dy fuqitë: fuqinë e materies dhe atë të shpirtit; nuk sundon njëra mbi tjetrën. Kështu ngjitet në qiejt e lartë duke mos u frikuar nga tatëpjeta. Kur'ani na mëson ta lusim Zotin kështu:    
"O Zot, na jep të mira në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër."    
Kur'ani na obligon ta përforcojmë besimin, kontrollojmë epshin dhe lartësojmë shpirtin; ai na urdhëron të përgatitim fuqi maksimale: "E ju përgatituni sa të keni mundësi force, (mjete luftarake) e kuaj të caktuar për betejë kundër atyre (që tradhtojnë) e me të (me përgatitje) ta frikësoni armikun e All-llahut, armikun tuaj dhe të tjerët". (El-Enfalë: 60)    
Ai gjithashtu na urdhëron të falim namazin e të japim zekatin sepse këto dy aspekte paraqesin faktorët kryesorë të fuqisë shpirtërore ideologjike si dhe urdhëron të punojmë: "Dhe me atë që ta ka dhënë All-llahu, kërko (ta fitosh) botën tjetër, e mos le mangu atë që të takon nga kjo botë." (El-Kasas: 77)    
Gjithashtu na urdhëron t'i zbulojmë pasuritë e tokës dhe fshehtësitë e gjithësisë (qiellit) "Thuaj: 'Vështroni me vëmendje çka ka (nga argumentet) në qiej e në tokë.'" (Junus: 101)    
Kur'ani na urdhëron të luftojmë në rrugë të Zotit xh. sh. dhe ta sakrifikojmë jetën për hir të së vërtetës sepse xhihadi është një ndër fenomenet më të mëdha të fuqisë, lëvizjes dhe punës, gjegjësisht në këtë frymë filloi thirrja islame në kohën e Muhammedit a.s. dhe u zhvilluan  luftërat, kurse Muhammedi a.s. nuk ishte i fortifikuar por luftoi së bashku me ta (muslimanët), e udhëhoqi ushtrinë, sulmoi, fitoi, u plagos... Fitorja ishte në anën e thirrjes që i bashkoi të dy fuqitë kundër idhujtarisë që kishte dobësuar mendjen, moralin dhe fuqinë luftarake të arabëve.    
Islami konfirmon se fuqia shpirtërore me pak fuqi materiale ka sukses kundër fuqisë materiale nëse humbet faktori psikik ideologjik: Për këtë, në Kur'an thuhet:    
"'Sa e sa grupe të vogla me dëshirën e All-llahut kanë triumfuar ndaj grupeve të mëdha!' All-llahu është me durimtarët." (Bekare: 249)    
Shembull më i qëlluar për këtë është beteja e Bedrit, ku muslimanët, numri i të cilëve ishte treqind, fituan në Bedër edhe pse ishin arabë si kurejshitët që ishin afër një mijë. Ata ishin të afërmit  e tyre, prej një vendi, një popull dhe me karakteristika identike; kurse armët e njëmijëshit ishin më të shumta se ato të treqindëshit... Por, muslimanët kishin fuqinë e besimit, moralit e shpirtit, gjë që nuk e kishte opozita pabesimtare dhe për këtë dështuan ashtu që disfata e tyre u shënua në Kur'an në një formë ideale që tregon se ç'mund të bëjë fuqia shpirtërore ndaj asaj materiale nëse vlerësohet minimalisht fuqia e armës.    
Në Kur'an ceket shembulli i individit që i bashkon të dy fuqitë dhe fiton e korrë sukses, gjegjësisht Musa a.s. i cili u mbushi ujë dy vajzave dhe eci me to deri te babai i tyre pa i shikuar fare për shkak të turpit, moralit dhe fisnikërisë. Njëra prej tyre i tha babait të saj:    
"O babai im, merre këtë në shërbim me pagë, sepse më i miri i atij që do ta marrësh në shërbim është ai i fuqishmi e besniku!" (Kasas: 26)    
Po ashtu në Kur'an ceket edhe shembulli i popullit që bashkon të dy fuqitë dhe që ngadhënjen:    
"Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (as'habët), janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh ata kah përulen (në ruku) duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), dhe kërkojnë nga All-llahu që të ketë mëshirë dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre". (El-Fet'h:29)    
Ky është fryti i bashkimit të të dy fuqive dhe elementi kryesor i lumturisë së popullit të sinqertë.    
Agjërimi, të cilin e obligoi All-llahu xh. sh. për muslimanët, përmban në vete bashkimin harmonik të dy fuqive, që jep fryt ideal, sepse në aspektin shëndetësor prezenton fuqinë e trupit kundër shumë sëmundjeve, kurse në aspektin ideologjik muslimanit i dhuron tri fuqi ideologjike që ndikojnë më së shumti në lumturinë e individëve dhe të shoqërive.    
Durimi    
Muslimani gjatë Ramazanit duron në uri e etje, braktis gjërat që zakonisht i praktikon gjatë ditës, si kënaqësitë dhe lëngjet freskuese, pra me vetdëshirë abstenon e duron e jo nga frika e burgut, kërcënimi i trupit dhe i pasurisë.    
Durimi vullnetar në kënaqësitë e epsheve ka më tepër dobi për shpirtin dhe popullin se ai i obliguar nga mospasja, dënimi apo maltretimi.    
Ushtari i cili nuk ka mësuar të agjërojë vullnetarisht në kohën e paqes nuk do të jetë më i durueshëm në betejë gjatë rrethimit eventual nga armiku dhe ndërprerjes së lidhjeve mes tij e eprorësisë.    
Ushtari musliman duron urinë njëmujore në çdo vit dhe atë disaorëshe në ditë derisa shmangia nga gjërat e shndërruara në vese të ditës, si duhani, çaji dhe kafja, të bëhet për të e rëndomtë. Vetë e kam përjetuar gjatë burgosjes sime në Luftën e Dytë Botërore se si të burgosurit e humbnin vetëdijen për shkak të urisë disaditëshe. Vetëdijen e humbnin ata që nuk ishin mësuar të agjërojnë kurse ata që zakonisht kishin agjëruar më parë, urinë e pranuan si të rëndomtë në jetën e tyre, gjë që shkaktoi habi të madhe.    
Durimi në rastet e vështira paraqet armën më të fuqishme për popujt sepse një durim i tillë në mesin e betejës është faktor kryesor për ta mundur armikun.    
Ne e dimë, se një ndër problemet më të mëdha të eprorësisë luftarake bashkëkohore është furnizimi i ushtarëve me ushqim dhe disponimi i tyre nëse gjenden larg vendit dhe familjeve të tyre...    
Shpeshherë shohim se ushtria perëndimore merr me vete një grup laviresh për t'i disponuar ushtarët. Krahaso këtë me ushtrinë islame që zhvillonte luftëra dhjetëvjeçare në Gadishullin e Arabisë pa patur probleme me ushqimin dhe disponimin e ushtarëve. Problemi i ushqimit zgjidhej për shkak se ushtria islame përbëhej prej ushtarëve që nuk i jepnin rëndësi kënaqësisë ushqimore por sakrifikimit për të hyrë në parajsën (xhennetin) e gjerë aq sa qiejt e toka... Ushqimi për ta ishte vetëm materie për lukthin dhe përforcimin e trupit, nëse gjenin mish e qumësht, nuk ngopeshin, e nëse gjenin hurma e ujë ngopeshin dhe nëse nuk ushqeheshin me ditë e netë të tëra veten e konsideronin si agjërues të Ramazanit..!    
Sa i përket disponimit të tyre, ata e gjenin ate në adhurim sepse kishin fuqi shpirtërore, pastërti të besimit dhe moral të lartë. Po, pasha Zotin, disponimin epshor e largonin kurse në anën tjetër e forconin veten për luftë kundër armiqve të tyre, edhe ate me anë të adhurimit gjatë natës deri para agimit të mëngjesit sepse lexonin Kur'an, lutnin (All-llahun) dhe mësonin orë të tëra para se ta kryenin namazin e mëngjesit. Ata vetëm ashtu e gjenin fuqinë në shpirtrat e tyre dhe qetësinë e zemrave të tyre. Kështu vepronin  çdo ditë pas përfundimit të betejës e ju mund t'i paramendoni mundimet e atëhershme të luftëtarëve... Arma e bardhë, shigjetat e përpikta dhe kuajt e shaluar ishin armët e tyre, me të cilat luftonin ballë për ballë armikun, çdo ditë prej mëngjesit deri në mbrëmje, gjegjësisht deri në kryerjen e namazit të jacisë, pastaj pushonin disa orë në tendat e tyre. Pas pushimit çoheshin, i drejtoheshin All-llahut xh. sh. dhe i luteshin me zemra të pastra sepse vetëm lutjet dhe leximi i Kur'anit i dispononin shpirtrat e tyre.    
Ata vepronin kështu... A s'keni dëgjuar si erdhi deri në tubimin e Kur'anit gjatë kohës së Uthmanit r.a.? Hudhejfe ibn El-Jeman, komandant i ushtrisë islame, i cili luftonte në Azerbajxhan, dëgjonte lexime të ndryshme të muxhahidinëve gjatë kontrollimit të tij natën nëpër tendat e tyre para namazit të mëngjesit.    
Ata lexonin aq shumë saqë zëri i tyre i ngjante gumëzhimit të bletëve!!    
Kjo është fshehtësia e fitores se tyre mahnitëse e të mrekulluar, të cilën na e rrëfen historia si të pakrahasueshme. Kjo është fshehtësia e disfatës së ushtrive persiane e romake që kishin moral të shkatërruar, shpirt të pandritshëm, johuman e joideologjik, ashtu siç  është rasti me ushtritë e Perëndimit, të cilat vazhdojnë luftën në qoftë se kanë pranë vetes pije alkoolike dhe lavire. Hyrja e tyre në beteje realizohet vetëm pas sigurimit të ushqimit dhe furnizimit disamujor!    
Respektimi    
Muslimani i cili agjëron në Ramazan, largohet nga ushqimi, pija dhe tradita e përditshme për shkak të respektimit të urdhërit të Zotit xh. sh. dhe nderimit të Muhammedit a.s., dhe për këtë, ai nuk mendon se a do të jetojë në qetësi apo në vështirësi sepse për të mjafton besimi në një Zot dhe pranimi i Muhammedit a.s. si i dërguar e udhëheqës; ai është betuar në Islamin e tij qoftë në rrethana të volitshme apo të pavolitshme, të mira apo të këqija.    
Kështu, ushtari musliman ishte shembull ideal i respektimit që realizohej me vullnet dhe bindje të thellë shpirtërore.    
A do të përfitonte Halidi virtytin më të lartë, i cili u revokua nga posti si komandant i ushtrisë dhe u shndërrua në ushtarë të thjeshtë që luftonte me të njëjtën energji, duke  thënë: "Unë luftoj për hir të Zotit të Umerit e jo për Umerin", sikur të mos e kishte thelluar Islami në shpirtin e tij atë moral të lartë që përbëhej prej agjërimit, namazit dhe parimeve tjera islame?    
A do të realizoheshin shembujt e mrekullueshëm në historinë e Ebu Bekrit, Umerit, Halidit, Sa'dit dhe kolosëve tjerë muslimanë sikur të mos ishte ngulitur agjërimi në karakterin e devotshmërisë së tyre të vetëdijshme gjersa e respektonin njëri-tjetrin dhe vepronin bashkërisht?    
Çka vëreni në ushtrinë e Usames, të cilën e përgatiti Muhammedi a.s. pak para vdekjes ashtu që pleqësia e muhaxhirëve  dhe ensarëve, si Ebu Bekri, Umeri, Uthmani dhe Halidi të jenë nën komandën e të riut Usame ibn Zejd, i cili ende nuk kishte mbushur njëzet vjet?    
Si i shpjegoni fjalët e Ebu Bekrit drejtuar Umerit pas vdekjes së Muhammedit a.s., kur Umeri kërkoi që të caktohet komandant ndonjë që është në moshë dhe më me përvojë: "I Dërguari i Zotit ta caktojë e unë ta largoj?!"    
Si e kuptoni respektimin e çuditshëm të porosive të Muhammedit a.s. para dhe pas vdekjes së tij? A nuk është ky respekt fryt i ndikimit të agjërimit në edukatën e muslimanëve për respektimin e komandantit të dashur?! Po, këtë e dëshmon edhe vetë historia!    
Disiplina dhe organizimi    
Muslimani gjatë Ramazanit ushqehet, fle e zgjohet në mënyrë të disiplinuar e të organizuar. Organizimi i shoqërisë islame gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit realizohet në formë të përkryer sepse uria ditore është e përbashkët, bashkërisht në një kohë hanë iftarin, bashkërisht falin namazin e jacisë, teravisë, mëngjesit... Ky lloj organizimi s'krahasohet me asnjë shoqëri tjetër sepse në të barazohet plaku me të riun, dijetari me të paditurin, sunduesi me të sunduarit, i pasuri me të varfërin; nuk dallohen klasat njerëzore e as individët njëri prej tjetrit.    
Sa i mrekullueshëm është agjërimi në sytë e hulumtuesve, si vegël për edukimin, respektimin dhe organizimin e popujve?!    
Ky është morali kryesor që thellohet në shpirtin e muslimanit nën ndikimin e agjërimit: durimi, respektimi, organizimi, disiplina...    
A mendoni se një popull që i posedon këto fuqi shpirtërore do të shkatërrohet?    
A mendoni se ushtria e kalitur me këto elemente të fuqishme të moralit do të pësojë disfatë?    
A mendoni se në shoqërinë ku mbizotëron morali i tillë i fuqishëm do të përhapet amoraliteti?    
Pasha Dërguesin e Muhammedit a.s. si pejgamber, sikur ta posedonim sot këtë moral në konfliktin tonë me Izraelin, do të ndikonim shumë edhe sikur ta posedonim gjysmën e armëve dhe pajisjeve të tyre!    
Sikur t'i posedonim armët ideologjike e shpirtërore, do ta shndërronim çështjen e kolonializmit të botës arabe e islame në legjendë!    
Sikur të përkryhemi me këtë moral dhe të armatosemi me fuqi materiale do ta zhbinim flamurin e qytetërimit nga duart e perëndimorëve të mëdhenj e të degjeneruar.    
O vëlla musliman!    
Kur të agjërosh Ramazanin, mos harro se Zoti xh. sh. don të të shndërrojë me anë të agjërimit në njeri "të fuqishëm e besnik" dhe ke kujdes që të mos kalojë Ramazani e të ngelish "i dobët e tradhtar"!    
O bijtë e Ummetit!    
Kur agjëroni, mos harroni se Zoti me anë të agjërimit don t'ju shndërrojë  në popull "të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve e të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete" (El-Feth, 29) dhe keni kujdes të mos kalojë Ramazani e t'u përngjani njerëzve që i përshkruan Zoti kështu: "E kur t'i shohish ata, trupat e tyre të mahnisin, e kur të flasin, fjalës së tyre i vë veshin. Por ata janë si trungujt e zgavruar e të mbështetur, e çdo zë e mendojnë se është kundër tyre". (El-Munafikun: 4)    



*RAMAZANI, MUAJI I LIRISË  * 
"Në liri plotësohet adhurimi, kurse me realizimin e adhurimit plotësohet liria".    
Ahmed ibn Hadravejhi    
Liria nuk është ashtu siç e kuptojnë shumica e njerëzve, gjegjësisht nuk përkufizohet me përfitimin e popujve, të drejtat e tyre në udhëheqje e pavarësi sepse kjo është liri politike, e pas saj vijon liria e idologjisë, e popullit, kulturës dhe doktrinave humane fisnike.    
Liria nuk është ashtu siç e paramendojnë shumica e të rinjve, gjegjësisht njeriu të vrapojë pas epsheve dhe dëfrimeve të tij, të hajë e të pijë si të dojë si dhe të realizojë çdo gjë që dëshiron. Kjo liri prezenton formën e kaosit në një anë dhe robërinë e urrejtur në anën tjetër.    
Kjo liri prezenton formën e kaosit sepse s'ka në botë liri absolute e të pakufizuar me ligj ose sistem, bile çdo gjë në botë zhvillohet sipas ligjit të posaçëm sistematizues.    
Liria e individit mbrohet vetëm nëse përkufizohet me disa rregulla me qëllim që të mbrohen liritë e të tjerëve, dhe nga kjo urtësi dalin ligjet, kushtetutat, sistemimet dhe rregullat. Për shembull, ligji i trafikut në metropolet e mëdha, ku udhëzohesh nëpër rrugë me shenjat udhëzuese të komunikacionit, ligji i qetësisë së përgjithshme, i cili pengon të bërtasish natën në rast të kalimit nëpër lagjet e banuara; ligji i mbrojtjes së pavarësisë, gjegjësisht s'mund të propagosh ide që e rrezikojnë sigurinë e paqes në shtet...    
A mund të kërkosh kontratën paqësore me armikun gjersa populli yt gjendet në kulm të luftës? A mund të zhvillosh tregti me armikun apo t'ia dorëzosh prodhimet e vendit tënd pa kurrfarë dënimi që shpeshherë përfundon me ekzekutim?    
Plotësimi i lirisë ndonjëherë realizohet me ndalim, p.sh. të sëmurit të cilit i ndalohet ushqimi i dëmshëm, i kufizohet përkohësisht liria e ushqimit për shkak të shërimit ndërsa krimineli burgoset përkohësisht për të kuptuar se si ta shfrytëzojë më vonë lirinë e vet, në mënyrë të drejtë dhe pa i dëmtuar njerëzit dhe vetveten.    
Njeriu nuk jeton i vetëm por është pjesë e shoqërisë së bashkuar dhe kështu nëse dëmtohet ai dëmtohet edhe shoqëria. Për këtë, Muhammedi a.s. ka dhënë një shembull të bukur rreth një grup njerëzish që kanë lundruar me anije. Disa prej tyre kanë qenë në pjesën e lartë kurse të tjerët në pjesën e ulët të anijes. Pasi që ata të cilët ishin poshtë e merrnin ujin prej atyre që ishin lartë, thanë: "Pse nuk fundosemi e të marrim ujin drejt nga deti?" Muhammedi a.s. tha: "Sikur t'u lejonin të veprojnë sipas dëshirës së tyre do të fundoseshin të gjithë, e nëse shpëtonin ata, do të shpëtonin të gjithë". Ky është një shembull i mirë nga mësuesi më i madh i njerëzimit, i cili përkufizon lirinë individuale që nuk dëmton askend dhe lirinë që dëmton dhe shkatërron shoqërinë nëse eventualisht aplikohet.    
Sa i përket robërimit, mund të themi se liria plotësohet atëherë kur nuk të robëron ndokush që është njeri sikur ti. Liria individuale, në të cilën mbështeten disa njerëz, prezenton robërimin e urrejtur nga ana e njeriut që është sikur ti dhe kaosin e parimeve jetësore. Nëse mbi njeriun dominojnë kënaqësitë e epsheve dhe jeta e shfrenuar, atëherë ai shndërrohet totalisht në rob të kënaqësisë, sepse jetën e tij vetëm ajo e dirigjon. Në këtë rast ai vepron siç dikton kënaqësia epshore dhe s'mund ta kundërshtojë.    
Çfarë lirie është kjo kur gjërat e pavlefshme e shndërrojnë njeriun në rob?! Sikur të vlerësohej njeriu sipas sasisë së plotësimit të epsheve, atëherë shtaza do të ishte më e vlefshme!    
Shtazët vrapojnë pas kënaqësisë së pakufizuar e të paqëllimtë, kurse njeriu sado që orvatet t'i plotësojë kënaqësitë e veta, përsëri do të gjegjë pengesa në rrugë. Pra si mendoni ju, a mund të paramendojë ndokush se shtaza që nuk hasë në pengesa është më e lirë se njeriu dhe më e lumtur?!    
Kur ndjek ndokush ndonjë vajzë apo këngëtare, a mund të paramendojë se është i lirë nga dominimi i tyre? A nuk e sheh ate si rob të çastit, të zënë peng e të humbur?    
Qëllimet më të larta në jetën e tij varen nga dashuria e larguar apo nga dëshuria e trupit të ndaluar?    
A ka robëri më të keqe se ajo që nuk e lë njeriun të lirë në dashuri ose urrejtje, në vazhdim ose ndalim, në kënaqësi ose hidhërim apo në qetësi ose huti?    
A mund të supozojmë se është i lirë ai që jepet pas pijeve dehëse derisa të dëmtohen nervat, shëndeti, mendja dhe dinjiteti i tij? A ka diçka më  neveritëse se robërimi nga pija vrasëse dhe helmi shkatërrues?    
Kështu mund ta gjykosh atë që dorëzohet krejtësisht para pasurisë e pozitës dhe fanatizmin e udhëheqësit. Çdo njeri i dorëzuar para këtyre gjërave, shndërrohet në rob të mposhtur si dhe çdo epsh që sundon mbi veprat dhe sjelljet e tij, e shndërron në rob të përhershëm. Kjo gjendje përshkruhet shumë bukur në Kur'an: "A e ke parë ti (Muhammed) atë që duke e ditur, dëshirën e vet e respekton si zot të vetin?" (El-Xhathije: 23)    
Dëshirat e njerëzve të tillë kanë karakteristika hyjnore... A nuk është Zot ai i cili adhurohet, i nënshtrohen, i frikohen dhe i luten? A nuk janë ithtarët e epsheve nën dominimin e dëshirave të tyre ngase nuk mund t'i hidhërojnë e as t'i refuzojnë?!    
Robërimi nuk paraqitet vetëm në formë të lidhjes apo të burgut sepse këto janë llojet më të lehta të tij dhe me afat shumë të shkurtë.    
Robërimi i vërtetë formohet nga tradita e përditshme që dirigjon, epshi që sundon dhe kënaqësia që adhurohet... Liria nuk është në transferimin prej një vendi në një vend tjetër por ajo është në dominimin mbi epshet tuaja dhe në dallimin e të mirës ndaj së keqes.    
Liria e vërtetë është që të mos bëhesh rob i shprehisë së përditshme dhe të të mos mposhtë epshi. Në këtë kuptim muslimanët e devotshëm kanë qenë plotësisht të lirë sepse feja i ka liruar shpirtrat e tyre nga ambiciet, epshet dhe dëshirat e dëmshme, i ka lidhur shpirtrat e tyre me All-llahun, xh.sh. Krijuesin e gjithësisë dhe jetës kurse dëshirat e tyre i ka kufizuar vetëm me dëshirën e Tij. Zoti xh.sh. është i Vërtetë, burim i të mirës, dashurisë dhe mëshirës. Njeriu lirohet nga atributet e urrejtura vetëm në rastë se dominojnë mbi te: e vërteta, mirësia dhe mëshira. Nëse njeriu obligohet të robërohet nga ndonjë ide, doktrinë apo krijesë, atëherë për të më mirë do të ishte sikur të bëhej rob i të Vërtetës se sa i të keqes. Ata të cilët i robëron doktrina njerëzore që e përfiton lartësinë e saj nga Zoti, janë më të mirë se ata të cilët i robëron doktrina epshore që rrjedh nga djalli. Ata të cilët i nënshtrohen All-llahut xh.sh. dhe i respektojnë urdhërat e Tij janë më të mirë, më të përkryer dhe më të mençur se ata të cilët i nënshtrohen femrës, gotës, pasurisë ose epshit, gjegjësisht respektojnë urdhërin e njeriut që gabon apo qëllon, lartësohet apo mposhtet, bën mirë ose keq...    
A nuk vëren, së bashku me mua, pas gjithë kësaj, marrinë e disa përparimtarëve që refuzojnë të thirren ashtu siç i kanë thirrur etërit e tyre, si Abdull-llah (Rob i Zotit) ose Abdulxhevad (Rob i Bujarit), kurse në të kundërtën lejojnë të atribuohen me "robëri"?! A nuk i sheh ata të cilët refuzojnë robërinë nga fuqia e të cilit nuk mund të largohen kurse pranojnë robërimin e epshit më të urryer e më të poshtër? A nuk sheh se ata kanë nevojë për keqardhjen tënde më tepër sesa të nxisin në shpirtin tënd marrinë dhe mohimin?    
Me këtë koncept preciz të lirisë dhe robërimit e presim Ramazanin si muaj të "lirisë" kurse agjërimin si shkollë ku diplomojnë të lirët me plotkuptimin shkencor të fjalës.    
Në Ramazan ka uri, etje, kufizim dhe ndalim, por edhe shëndet dhe lirim nga robërimi; në të ka revolucion kundër robërimit të ushqimit e pierjes, shprehisë e jetës monotone...    
Revolucioni kundër robërisë është atributi i parë i të lirëve.    
Në Ramazan ka abstenim vullnetar nga kënaqësia dhe pikërisht kjo gjë paraqet lirinë. Liria e dëshirës është të veprosh sipas mendjes tënde e jo sipas epsheve dhe emocioneve, si dhe ta ndalosh veten nga ajo që mund ta realizosh. Vetëm në këtë rast ke dëshirë të fuqishme, epsh të dobët, i kontrollon dëshirat tuaja dhe nuk dështon mendja yte para fuqisë së epshit tënd. Ai që atribuohet kështu, korrë fitore në çdo betejë.    
Shiko tregimin për mbretin Talut, i cili ndaloi ushtarët e vet të pijnë ujë nga lumi, edhe pse ishin të etur e të rraskapitur, mirëpo vetëm një numër i vogël e respektoi urdhërin e dhënë dhe ky numër ngadhënjeu për shkak se ishin dinjitozë në përcaktimet e tyre:    
"E kur doli (prej qytetit) Taluti me ushtrinë, tha: 'All-llahu do t'ju sprovojë me një lumë, e ai që pi prej tij, ai nuk është me mua, e kush nuk e shijon ate, ai është me mua, përveç atij që me dorën e vet e pi një grusht!' Mirëpo, me përjashtim të një pakice prej tyre, të tjerët pinë nga ai. E kur e kaloi ai (Taluti) atë së bashku me të edhe ata që ishin besimtarë thanë: 'Ne sot nuk kemi fuqi kundër Xhalutit dhe ushtrisë së tij!' Por ata që ishin të bindur se do ta takonin All-llahun xh.sh. thanë: 'Sa e sa grupe të vogla me dëshirën e All-llahut kanë triumfuar ndaj grupeve të mëdha!' All-llahu është me durimtarët. E kur i dolën përballë Xhalutit dhe ushtrisë së tij, thanë: "Zoti ynë! Na dhuro durim, na i përforco këmbët tona dhe na ndihmo kundër pabesimtarëve!" (El-Bekare: 249-250)    
Kështu, triumfuan ndaj tyre pasi që dominuan mbi nevojat e tyre.    
"E ata, të cilët luftuan për hir Tonin, Ne me siguri do t'i orientojmë rrugës për te Ne, e nuk ka dyshim se All-llahu është në krahun e besimtarëve". (El-Ankebut: 69)    
Gjatë Ramazanit, adhurimi ndaj Zotit është i plotë!    
Sa më të lirë të jenë njerëzit, aq më shumë do ta adhurojnë Zotin!    
Këta njerëz nuk robërohen nga këngëtarja, epshi, pasuria, kënaqësia, ambicia dhe shqetësimi, bile as që i kaplon frika apo drithma.    
Adhurimi i Zotit i ka çliruar nga çdo frikë pos frikës nga Ai: "Ta keni të ditur se të dashurit e All-llahut (evliatë) nuk kanë frikë (në botën tjetër) e as kurrfarë brengosje. (Ata janë ata) të cilët besuan dhe ishin të ruajtur. Atyre u jepet myzhde në jetën e dynjasë (në çastin e vdekjes) dhe në jetën tjetër (për shpëtim dhe xhennet). Premtimet e All-llahut nuk mund të pësojnë ndryshim. E, kjo është sukses i madh".  (Junus: 62-64)    
Kështu, ata refuzuan çdo adhurim pos atij të All-llahut xh.sh. dhe u shndërruan në zotërues të epsheve, fituan liri të vërtetë e moral fisnik dhe në zemrat e tyre u pasuruan...    
Pasha jetën time, kjo është liri e madhëruar!    
Me të drejtë ka thënë Muhammedi a.s.:    
"Pasuria nuk është në pronën e gjerë, por në shpirt."    
Sa e mirë është thënia e Ibn Ataull-llahut: "Ti je i lirë nëse largohesh nga diçka, e nëse jo, atëherë bëhesh rob i saj".    
Nga e gjithë kjo që u theksua mund të kuptohet urtësia e madhe e thënies së sufistit të njohur Ahmed ibn Hadravejhit: "Në liri plotësohet adhurimi, kurse me realizimin e adhurimit plotësohet liria".    
Gjatë Ramazanit njeriu largohet nga paedukimi i urrejtur, fjala fyese, sjellja e turpshme...    
Sa e ëmbël është kjo liri!    
Ti je i lirë në sjelljen fisnike dhe nuk dërgohesh nëpër gjyqe, nuk burgosesh dhe nuk e humbë meritën e pozitës!..    
Ti je i lirë në fjalën fisnike, nuk obligohesh të kërkosh falje, nuk qortohesh dhe nuk pendohesh!    
Ti je i lirë në bashkëpunim me të tjerët, nuk kritikohesh, nuk flitet për tradhtinë tënde dhe nuk je i dyshimtë!    
O vëlla besimtar!    
Ky Ramazan na mëson lirinë e plotë me urinë e tij, etjen, kufizimin dhe ndalimin... A s'e dëshiron lirinë e tillë, që buron nga uria dhe ndalesa?    
Eja pra me mua e të fluturojmë në horizontet e lirisë!    
Eja me mua e të largohemi nga bota e robërve!    
Eja me mua e të shohim se si jetojnë robërit në botën e adhurimit!    
A mendon se politikanët e mëdhenj, që i dirigjojnë çështjet e botës janë të lirë? A nuk sheh se janë robër të ambicieve të tyre politike!    
Si të bëhet bota e lumtur kur robërit e udhëheqin?    
A mendon se ata të cilët e udhëheqin popullin pa dëshirën e tij janë të lirë? A nuk i sheh se janë robër të epsheve dhe lakmisë? Si mund të jetë populli i lumtur kur robërit e udhëheqin?    
A mendon se të gjithë popujt që anojnë nga epshet e lira janë të lirë nga çdo adhurim? A nuk sheh se janë viktimë e pavetëdijes dhe shprehisë vrasëse? Si mund të zgjohet një popull që nuk është çliruar nga prangat e robërisë?    
A mendon se "përparimtarët" që nuk agjërojnë janë të lirë në mendime e ide? A nuk sheh se mvaren nga kënaqësia e pafrenueshme dhe se janë robër të epshit të pangopur? Barku dhe epshi i tyre i kanë privuar nga bota e të lirëve dhe nga atributet e luftëtarëve! Si mund ta paramendojnë lirinë kur mendja e tyre është nën dominimin e epshit?    
Ata janë robër me rroba të të lirëve!    
T'i cekim të lirët e botës së të lirëve!    
A nuk të kujtohet dita kur i erdhi Muhammedit a.s. liria, gjegjësisht liria e plotë e sheriatit të Zotit, i çliroi arabët dhe i shndërroi në udhëheqës të botës?    
A nuk të kujtohet liria e tyre në mendime gjersa Umeri i tha (Haxherul-Esvedit) gurit të zi: "Pasha Zotin, e di se je vetëm gurë, nuk dëmton e as që ka dobi prej teje. Sikur të mos e shihja të Dërguarin e Zotit se të puthë, nuk do të puthja asnjëherë".    
A nuk të kujtohet se përhapja e Islamit ishte mëshirë për popujt, çlirim dhe shkatërrim i prangave... Ata u shndërruan në popuj më të mëshirshëm dhe më të sinqertë në bartjen e flamurit të lirisë gjersa një i Perëndimit brohoriti: "Historia nuk ka parë pushtues më të mëshirshëm se arabët"!    
A nuk të kujtohet se u liruan nga robërimi i pasurisë aq shumë saqë të pasurit, gjatë jetës e shpërndanë tërë pasurinë e tyre. Kur e pyeti Muhammedi a.s. njërin prej tyre se çka i ka lënë familjes së tij, ai është përgjigjur: "Zotin dhe të Dërguarin e Tij".    
A nuk të kujtohet lirimi i tyre nga frika e vdekjes dhe dashuria e jetës gjersa komandanti i tyre, Halidi u tha armiqve: "Ju solla njerëz që e duan vdekjen ashtu siç e doni ju jetën!"    
Po, vëllai im, ti e kujton gjithë këtë!    
Pra, të mësojmë prej Ramazanit lirinë që të jetojmë të lirë në këtë botë dhe ta mësojmë botën se si është liria: "Ju jeni popull më i dobishëm, i ardhur për të mirën e njerëzve, të urdhëroni për të mirë, të ndaloni nga veprat e këqija dhe të besoni All-llahun." (Ali Imran: 110)    




*FILOZOFIA DHE SEKRETET E AGJËRIMIT  * 
"Agjërimi paraqet burrërinë e proklamuar dhe dëshirën e lartë".    
Kjo është mbrëmja e dytë e këtij Muaji fisnik, në të cilin njerëzit zakonisht qëndrojnë deri në mëngjes, përgatisin ushqim gjersa e kalojnë nivelin e rëndomtë dhe përjetojnë gëzim dhe hare. Këto forma mund t'i plotësojnë dëshirat e disa fetarëve, që i konsiderojnë si argument për thellimin e Islamit në zemrat e muslimanëve, por ngelin në këtë kufi sepse e pranojnë realitetin e agjërimit në bazë të urisë ditore, realitetin e fisnikërisë me pagesat e iftarit dhe syfyrit kurse realitetin e devotshmërisë me ndriçimin e minareve dhe mbushjen e xhamive me njerëz.    
Në realitet e vërteta e agjërimit nuk ndikon në mjedisin e disa njerëzve dhe për këtë vendosin të mos agjërojnë, pa ndier kurrfarë faji ose mëkati, bile ndonjëherë hanë gjatë ditës së agjërimit publikisht pa kurrfarë turpi ose shqetësimi.    
Sekretet e agjërimit    
Sikur të ishte agjërimi traditë atëherë sipas edukatës shoqërore, duhej ta respektonim më tepër sesa e respektojmë tash për shkak të nderimit të popullit dhe traditës së tij.    
Pra në ç'mënyrë ta respektojmë pasi që është edukatë shpirtërore e popullit që mëson prej agjërimit ngritjen mbi epshet, depërtimin në horizontet e mirësisë dhe largimin nga materja, gjegjësisht shoqëria fiton lumturinë e saj?!    
Kështu, agjërimi është vegël për edukimin e dëshirës stabile të popullit sepse agjëruesi nuk dominon vetëm mbi kënaqësinë e lejuar por edhe mbi ate të ndaluarën; fiton shprehi të largohet vullnetarisht nga ushqimi e pija që më vonë të mos ndiej vështirësi në rast obligimi.    
Agjërimi është obligim praktik i Islamit të mëshirshëm për të gjithë muslimanët; hanë e pijnë në një kohë, nuk dallohet barku prej barkut e as goja prej gojës; ndien urinë edhe ai që se ka ndier para Ramazanit si dhe përjeton vuajtjet e varfërisë dhe të skamjes edhe ai që s'i ka përjetuar më parë.    
Pasha jetën time, a ka në botë socializëm praktik që i trajton njerëzit në mënyrë të barabartë, si në skamje ashtu edhe në bollëk, ashtu siç është shoqërorizimi i agjërimit gjatë Muajit të Ramazanit?!    
O agjërues besimtarë, Ramazani është largim nga epshi e kënaqësia, lartësim shpirtëror dhe liri shpirtërore. Sa bukur do të ishte sikur i tërë viti të ishte Ramazan, nëse ky është koncepti i agjërimit!    
Ramazani është muaji i burrërisë së proklamuar që dominon mbi instinktet dhe i dëshirës së lartë që funksionon vullnetarisht. Sa mirë do të ishte sikur Muaji i Ramazanit ta bashkonte gjithë popullin e të mos mbetet askush me burrëri të dështuar dhe me dëshirë të parealizuar! Sa mirë do të ishte sikur Ramazani t'i bashkonte njerëzit me agjërimin që përmban në vete burrëri të proklamuar dhe dëshirë të lartë!    
Ramazani është varfëri e obliguar sepse të gjithë njerëzit në të janë të barabartë, ndiejnë vuajtje të njëjta që dalin nga realiteti objektiv e jo nga imagjinata iluzore. Nga vuajtjet lindë mëshira kurse nga mëshira drejtësia! Sa e bukur do të ishte jeta sikur të gjithë të kishin vuajtje dhe ndjenja të njëjta!    
Sa e bukur do të ishte koha edhe sikur të ishte krejt Ramazan, ngase ai (Ramazani) i realizon gjërat më të rëndësishme në shoqëri: barabarësinë dhe rehatinë!    
Nëse Ramazani është përkryerje, burrëri, edukatë e dëshirës dhe socializëm praktik, atëherë a nuk e shpallin publikisht muslimanët që nuk agjërojnë zhytjen e tyre në epshe, largimin nga burrëria, dështimin në mejdanin e dëshirës dhe luftimin kundër socializmit praktik? A e fitojmë të drejtën që joagjëruesit e rritur t'i quajmë "fëmijë të rritur", kurse fëmijët agjërues "të rritur të vegjël?"    
O fëmijët e mi të vegjël dhe o vëllezër të rinj që e përjetoni vuajtjen e urisë, vapën e verës dhe vështirësinë e etjes! Ju agjëroni së bashku me prindërit tuaj dhe e vërtetoni burrërinë dhe dëshirën tuaj!    
Ju lumtë, sepse vatani me ju do të fitojë e jo me ata të cilët dështuan para se të hynë në mejdanin e luftës!    
O vëlla besimtar!    
Nëse Ramazani është ashtu siç u theksua, atëherë e drejta jonë është të pyesim se a agjërojmë me të vërtetë këto ditë apo a i përjetojmë vuajtjet e urisë në ditët e Ramazanit e t'i mënjanojmë nga ato që i përjetojmë gjatë tërë vitit?    
A e ndalojmë ushqimin e trupave tanë që t'i mbrojmë organet tona nga dëmtimi dhe armiqësia?    
A ndjejmë në agjërim lartësinë e shpirtrave tanë ashtu që të mos veprojmë siç kemi vepruar para Ramazanit?    
Muhammedi a.s. përgatitej para çdo Ramazani, jo me ushqim e pije as me zbukurim e veshje, por me adhurim dhe devocion, bujari dhe shpirtgjerësi, kështu që para Zotit xh.sh. shndërrohej në rob respektues, para njerëzve në pejgamber të urtë, kurse para vëllezërve dhe fqinjëve të tij në mirëbërës dhe bujar aq shumë saqë disa shokë të tij thonin se gjatë Ramazanit ishte më bujar se kurdoherë më parë...    
Ashtu vepronin edhe shokët dhe pasardhësit e tij. Ramazani për ta ishte koha kur shijonin erërat e parajsës (xhennetit), fluturonin besimtarët në qiejt e të vërtetës dhe ngriheshin zërat e falësve të namazit kundër tiranëve keqtrajtues.    
Pse nuk e përjetojmë Ramazanin ashtu siç e përjetuan Pejgamberi dhe paraardhësit tanë? Pse nuk e shndërrojmë në muaj të mirësisë ashtu që jeta jonë të lulëzojë vetëm me mirësi, begati dhe lartësi shpirtërore?    
Pse nuk e shndërrojmë Ramazanin në muaj të luftës kundër dobësisë, injorancës, epsheve tona, kaosit tonë dhe kundër çdo mëkatari e tirani në botë?!    
O ju agjërues!    
Ju jeni në luftë me epshet tuaja për shkak të grindjes mes materies dhe shpirtit dhe duhet të keni kujdes që të mos dështoni; keni kujdes që të mos keni uri ditën për t'i mbushur barqet natën; keni kujdes që të mos i ushqeni duart, sytë dhe gjuhën tuaj pas agjërimit me mëkate, gënjeshtra e sharje!.    
Keni kujdes që të mos jeni aktivë në veprat e këqija dhe përtacë në adhurim! Keni kujdes prej të gjitha këtyre gjërave sepse janë vepra të djallit e jo të Rrahmanit (Zoti xh.sh.).    
Shpejtoni në përkushtim!    
Bëni vepra të mira!    
Shijoni erërat e xhennetit!    
Çoni sytë përpjetë kah qielli!    
Ngreni shpirtrat tuaj nga kjo botë!    
Përkujtoni gjithmonë thënien e Muhammedit a.s.: "Shumë agjërues nuk fitojnë prej agjërimit të tyre pos urisë dhe etjes", ose: "Agjërimi është mburojë dhe nëse e nxitë ose e sulmon ndokush agjëruesin le të thotë: 'Unë agjëroj, unë agjëroj'."    
O Zot, na bën prej agjëruesve të pranuar!    




*RAMAZANI, MUAJI I MIRËBËRJES *  
Para pak çastesh përfunduat iftarin dhe falënderuat Zotin xh.sh. për ushqimin pas urisë dhe etjes. Iftari është njëri prej dy gëzimeve që i ka theksuar Muhammedi a.s.: "Agjëruesi ka dy gëzime: në iftar dhe në takimin me Zotin e tij."    
Gëzimi i përbashkët nga ushqimi dhe freskimi zakonisht realizohet në mbrëmjet e Ramazanit sepse familja vështirë bashkohet në ushqim e haje pos në Ramazan, bile nëse ndokush mungon nga familja, mungesa e tij ndihet më së shumti në ditët e Ramazanit.    
Ju, o agjërues, në çdo mbrëmje të Ramazanit përjetoni lumturi të papërshkruar, i falënderoheni Zotit xh.sh. dhe kërkoni prej Tij që ajo lumturi të vazhdojë; pra si e paramendoni vazhdimin e këtyre begative dhe si i falënderoheni?    
Falënderimi për mirësitë nuk shprehet vetëm me gjuhë por duhet të punosh që edhe vëllezërit tu, të cilët jetojnë një jetë në skamje, të të shoqërojnë në ato mirësi. Sa të varfër ka që janë më të zgjuar e më të mençur se të pasurit mirëpo ashpërsia e shoqërisë dhe mosinteresimi shtetëror ua destinoi botën e mjerimit dhe të problemeve elementare.    
Pasi që mëshira për ta është e obliguar jashtë ditëve të Ramazanit, atëherë gjatë këtij muaji bëhet edhe më e obligueshme.    
Pasi që shoqatat humanitare obligohen t'u ndihmojnë dhe t'ua fshijnë lotët, pikëllimet dhe mjerimet e tyre, atëherë muslimanët janë më të obliguar për t'i bërë të lumtur e t'u ndihmojnë.    
O ju njerëz, a nuk mendoni se numri i njerëzve të tillë është shumë i madh?    
A nuk mendoni se ata në shoqërinë tonë të ashpër e të vrazhdë gjenden në çdo lagje, treg, rrugë, fshat...?    
Mos mendoni se të gjithë ata të cilët trokasin në dyert tuaja dhe të cilët ju bezdisin me insistimet e tyre nëpër rrugë janë të varfër sepse shumica  janë ekspertë në fjalë. Të mjerë dhe të varfër janë ata të cilët nuk mund t'i ushqejnë fëmijët me rrogat e tyre, gratë që s'kanë gjë në vatrat e tyre, jetimat, refugjatët e ikur të cilët për shkak të politikës diskriminuese, tradhtisë apo faktorëve të tjerë e humbën pasurinë, u poshtëruan, u shpërndanë nëpër rruzullin tokësor dhe erdhën te ne që të kërkojnë lëmoshë për jetë.    
Për ta sot duhet të kujtoni. Nuk them që t'u jepni lëmoshë apo të bëheni zemërgjerë sepse këto janë sjellje njerëzore, por them: "fshini mëkatet tuaja dhe të tyre me ndjenjat e vëllazërimit, lidhjet fetare, mëshirën dhe afërsinë fqinjësore".    
Sikur të mos ishte vrazhdësia e shoqërisë, nuk do të jetonin në mjerim të tillë. Nëse ata ndjejnë idhëtinë e jetës një herë jashtë Ramazanit, atëherë e ndjejnë shumë herë gjatë këtij muaji.    
O ju njerëz, ata janë fqinj tuaj sepse në çdo lagje keni një ose më shumë familje të varfëra. Paramendone mjerimin e tyre kur ju shohin se si hyni në shtëpitë tuaja me lloj-lloj pemë, perime e ëmbëlsira, kur e ndjejnë erën e mishit të pjekur dhe të gjellave për çdo mbrëmje dhe kur i shohin fëmijët tuaj që dalin të ngopur në rrugë për të luajtur. I ati i tyre ndien  dhembje në gjoks, nënës i rrjedhin lotët, kurse fëmija qanë e vajton nga uria.    
Kështu ju ushqeheni çdo ditë kurse ata kalojnë natën të uritur...    
Njoh një prind që ishte i pasur kurse fëmijët e tij ishin mësuar me ushqim të mirë dhe veshmbathje luksoze, mirëpo, për fat të keq pas një kohe përjetoi çastet e vështira të mjerimit. U afrua  Ramazani kurse ai s'kishte të jep atë që e jepte më parë dhe kështu, për shkak të turpit nuk dilte të kërkojë prej njerëzve lëmoshë apo sadaka. S'kishte mundësi t'i ofrojë familjes së vet diçka për të ngrënë pos djathit, fasules dhe ullirit.    
Fëmijët e tij duruan ditën e parë dhe të dytë mirëpo në të tretën, fëmija i vogël i tha: "O baba, na e mbytë barkun djathi dhe ulliri, ne agjërojmë dhe kemi nevojë për ushqim të mirë e lëngje freskuese në këtë vapë dhe do ta humbim vetëdijen nga erërat e gjellërave të fqinjve tanë. Pse nuk na ushqen ashtu si i ushqen fqiu ynë fëmijët e tij dhe ashtu si na ushqejshe më parë?" Kështu, fëmijës i pikuan lotët, kurse i ati doli në një vend të errët të shtëpisë dhe filloi të qajë, sepse nuk dëshironte që zemrat e fëmijëve të tij ta përjetojnë mjerimin e skamjes nga vrazhdësia e njerëzve dhe dredhia e shoqërisë.    
O ju agjërues të pasur! Ju keni gjellëra të ndryshme e të këndshme për çdo mbrëmje. Diçka prej tyre mund ta ushqejë të uriturin, t'i gëzojë të mjerët dhe t'i fshijë pikëllimet. Pra, a mendoni për fqinjët dhe të afërmit tuaj? A mendoni që të ndani vetëm një gjellë prej gjellërave tuaja për familjen, mjerimin e së cilës e njeh vetëm All-llahu xh.sh.?    
Pasha Atë që e ka obliguar agjërimin për ta siguruar barabarësinë njerëzore dhe mirëbërjen ndaj të mjerëve e të varfërve, sikur çdo agjërues të ushqejë ndonjë agjërues të varfër dhe sikur çdo familje e pasur të ushqejë ndonjë familje të varfër, nuk do të ekzistonte në shoqërinë tonë asnjë i mjerë, i varfër ose fatkeq. Ramazani do të ishte muaj i begatisë së pafundshme dhe ne do të ishim Ummeti më i mirë në botë!    
O agjërues, ndihmoni fqinjët tuaj, të afërmit dhe vëllezërit refugjatë!    
Keni kujdes që të mos e harroni mirëbërjen ndaj tyre, lumturinë e tyre dhe shfrytëzimin e përbashkët të begative të Zotit xh.sh.    
O ju agjërues, kur të mblidheni me familjet tuaja rreth sofrave tuaja plot me ushqim e pije kujtoni urinë e zorëthatëve dhe vuajtjet e njerëzve si dhe binduni se Zoti xh.sh. nuk do ta pranojë agjërimin e as adhurimin tuaj, po qe se afër jush jetojnë njerëz të uritur që mund t'i ushqeni dhe të mjerë që mund t'i gëzoni!    
Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Nuk më beson mua ai i cili fle i ngopur dhe e di se fqiu i tij është i uritur."    
O Zot, të lusim që të na dhurosh të mira të llojllojshme dhe të falënderohemi për bagatitë që na i ke dhuruar; na mundëso të bëjmë vepra të mira dhe të hyjmë në parajsë me mëshirën Tënde e të jetojmë me robërit e devotshëm!    





*NDIKIMI I ADHURIMIT (IBADETIT) NË EDUKATËN E POPULLIT  * 
Popujt që duan të bëhen të famshëm dhe fisnikë ndjejnë nevojën për një edukatë të posaçme për fëmijët e tyre të cilët më vonë do ta mbrojnë ideologjinë dhe mesazhin e tyre.    
Karakteristikat më të rëndësishme të kësaj edukate janë: "fuqia", "dashuria" dhe "modestia".    
Me termin "fuqi" nënkuptojmë fuqinë e shpirtit dhe të mendjes; me termin "dashuri" nënkuptojmë dashurinë ndaj fëmijëve të popullit dhe bashkëpunimin e njohjen e ndërsjellë me fëmijët e njerëzimit; me termin "modesti" nënkuptojnë eliminimin e dallimeve klasore, gjegjësisht të mos ketë i pasuri përparësi ndaj të varfërit për shkak të pasurisë, njeriu i shtetit ndaj atij të rrugës për shkak të pozitës së tij dhe të mos mburren njerëzit me prejardhjen familjare, rrobat apo pasurinë, por me punë të mira.    
Nëse edukata e popullit përqëndrohet në këto tri karakteristika, atëherë do të ketë rini e cila do ta mbrojë nga sulmet e njerëzve qëllimkeqë dhe nga rreziku i dekadencës dhe devijimit të brendshëm shtetërorë.    
Për fat të mirë, sheriati ia ka siguruar popullit tonë këtë lloj edukate për të formuar një rini të tillë, edhe atë në bazë të parimeve fetare islame që i ka caktuar. Namazi, agjërimi, haxhxhi dhe zekati në realitet janë mënyra për edukimin e shëndoshë që është i nevojshëm për jetën e çdo populli nëse synon të jetojë i përkryer e fisnik.    
O vëlla i sinqertë, eja me mua e t'i analizojmë këto tri elemente islame dhe të shohim se a kemi nevojë për to që të formojnë gjeneratë që i përballon kohës me fuqi, lartësi dhe edukatë fisnike? Nëse e analizojmë elementin e fuqisë në besimin islam do të shohim se abdesti është fuqi për trupin dhe energji për shpirtin dhe se qëndrimi i përbashkët i gjithë muslimanëve para Zotit xh.sh. në një drejtim është fuqi që vërteton qëllimin unik, pastaj përgatitja e rrugës së drejtë dhe ngritja e kokës përpjetë, etj.    
A nuk sheh se hyrja në namaz me himnin hyjnor të përhershëm: "All-llahu Ekber (Zoti është më i madh)" paraqet fuqinë e shpirtit, frymës dhe masës së popullit që ndien se Zoti është më i madh prej çdo të madhi, më i madhëruar dhe më i fuqishëm në botë se çdokush tjetër që konsiderohet i fuqishëm dhe i madhëruar? Pastaj a nuk shohim se thënia e besimtarit në namaz: "Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm në Ty mbështetemi" paraqet betimin e fuqisë së besimtarit para Zotit se vetëm Atë e adhuron dhe vetëm në Të mbështetet? Në këtë mënyrë besimtari forcohet me Zotin para dobësisë së vet në jetë dhe provokimit të epshit.    
Pastaj qëndrimi në radhë të drejta pas imamit për të dëgjuar leximin e Kur'anit, ligjëratat ose për t'u falur gjithashtu prezenton fuqinë e bashkimit të popullit, fjalën e përbashkët, zemrat e bashkuara dhe dominimin e respektit dhe disiplinës.    
Çfarë fuqie mund të jetë më e mirë për popullin se kjo e namazit që ndjehet në shpirtin e muslimanit pesë herë në ditë?    
Nëse e analizojmë agjërimin do të vërejmë se agjëruesi vullnetarisht u nënshtrohet vuajtjeve nga uria, etja e lodhja. Kjo fuqi e dëshirës së tij për t'u përballuar vështirësive në jetë nuk mund të krahasohet me asnjë fuqi tjetër si dhe nuk e njeh dështimin apo disfatën.    
Nëse e analizon haxhxhin, do të kuptosh se lundrimi mbi det, hipja në tren e automjete tjera, ecja nëpër shkretëtirë, lakuriqësia e kokës, gjoksit, krahëve dhe këmbëve, qëndrimi nën diell, tavafi rreth Qabes dhe shpejtimi mes Safasë dhe Merves paraqesin fuqinë e shpirtit, fuqinë e trupit dhe fuqinë e dëshirës. A ka ndonjë edukatë shoqërore që është më e mirë dhe më fisnike se kjo që i bashkon të pasurit me të varfërit, të madhin me të voglin dhe që e forcon Ummetin aq shumë saqë e anulon dobësinë, dështimin dhe paaftësinë.    
Edhe zekati përmban fuqi e dëshirë sepse dhënësi ndanë nga pasuria e tij që e ka grumbulluar me lodhje e vuajtje për vëllezërit e vet, dominon mbi koprracinë dhe dëshirën për grumbullimin e pasurisë.    
Ai që jep diçka vullnetarisht nga pasuria e tij e shtrenjtë konsiderohet bujar më i madh.    
Ky është elementi i fuqisë në besimin islam. Tash të shohim elementin e dashurisë.    
A nuk sheh se tubimi i muslimanëve për faljen e namazit është faktor i dashurisë ndërnjerëzore? Ata tubohen në vendin më të pastër dhe me qëllim më fisnik para Zotit të botëve, të Gjithëmëshirshmit e Mëshirëbërësit... Pasi i kaplon mëshira e Zotit, atëherë s'ka vend për vrazhdësi, dëm e tirani.    
Pastaj shih se si e përfundon muslimani namazin e tij me thënien: "Paqja  dhe shpëtimi qofshin mbi ne dhe mbi të devotshmit e Zotit". Ai në këtë rast përkujton botën e mirësisë dhe vëllezërit e tij si në Lindje ashtu edhe në Perëndim. Kur del prej namazit thotë: "Paqja dhe shpëtimi i Zotit qofshin mbi ju". Ai e fillon namazin me madhërimin e Zotit dhe e përfundon me mëshirë e paqe të përhershme.    
Njerëzimi ka shumë nevojë për një fuqi të tillë të mëshirshme që i kaplon edhe popujt e shtypur e të mjeruar në tokë.    
A nuk të nxitë ndjenja për uri dhe etje gjatë agjërimit që ta rikujtosh botën e uritur e të etshme? A nuk është edukatë praktike e dashurisë pas dështimit të rregullave dhe leksioneve teorike në realizimin e saj?    
A nuk është haxhxhi dashuri ndaj Zotit xh.sh., Pejgamberit dhe vendit ku lindi thirrja islame?    
A nuk është dashuri ndaj njerëzve ngase braktiset shtëpia dhe familja për t'u tubuar në një vend? Përsa i përket elementit të modestisë, unë nuk shoh diçka më të bukur se modestia e muslimanit kur përulet para Zotit xh.sh. Kështu përulen të gjithë muslimanët - nuk ka kokë mbi kokë as shpirt mbi shpirt por të gjithë janë një. Gjatë faljes së namazit në xhami, shpirtit njerëzor i kthehet autoriteti sepse aty të mëdhenjtë e ndjejnë shpirtin popullor, sepse aty takohen me popullin krah për krahu e fytyrë për fytyre. Sheriati në namaz ka caktuar barabarësinë mes njerëzve sepse aty vërtetohet jeta e realtë.    
O ju të rinj, a dëshironi fuqi? Ajo përfitohet në bazë të adhurimit të Zotit të Madhëruar dhe përuljes para Tij?    
O ju të moralshëm, a dëshironi dashuri? Kjo realizohet në bazë të namazit, agjërimit, haxhxhit dhe zekatit!    
O ju socialistë, a dëshironi barabarësi? Kjo realizohet në bazë të namazit, agjërimit, haxhxhit dhe zekatit sepse njerëzit barabarë-so-hen, -trupat tubohen dhe duart bashkohen.    
O ju reformistë, a dëshironi fuqi për popullin tuaj, dashuri, barabarësi e modesti? Atëherë thirrni në adhurim, nxitne devotshmërinë në popull dhe bëhuni të devotshëm e adhurues!    





*INSTITUCIONI I ZEKATIT  * 
Ramazani është afër përfundimit dhe ju përgatiteni ta përcjellni me mirësi e mirëbërje. Në kohën e fëmijërisë sime i vëreja njerëzit se si e përcillnin këtë muaj me ndihma e kontribute, gjegjësisht me zekat. Para se të afrohej gjysma e këtij muaji të pasurit i hapnin sënduqet e tyre, e pastronin pasurinë dhe i hapnin dyert e të varfërve me lloje të ndryshme bamirëse si në veshmbathje, ushqim dhe të holla. Sa bujar ishte shpirti  i muslimanëve të atëhershëm përplot me bashkëpunim, ndihma dhe kontribute. Ramazani i kishte kapluar zemrat dhe kishte çrrënjosur urrejtjen, i kishte bashkuar duart dhe eliminuar koprracinë si dhe e kishte kapluar pasurinë, e kishte zhdukur gjendjen e saj statike sepse bartej prej një xhepi në xhep tjetër dhe prej një shtëpie në shtëpi tjetër. Kur vinte festa, fytyrat e njerëzve ishin përplot hare, trupat e tyre të veshur me rroba të bukura dhe duart i zgjateshin njëri-tjetrit me dashuri.    
Kështu e shihja lamtumirën e Ramazanit në kohën e fëmijërisë sime dhe nuk e di se a ekzistojnë ende këto tradita të bukura. Jam i bindur se besimi që i nxiste etërit dhe gjyshërit tanë të japin zekatin dhe të shpërndajnë mirësi në Ramazan ende ekziston në shpirtin tonë dhe na nxitë të veprojmë ashtu siç vepronin ata, eventualisht ta përfundojmë Ramazanin ashtu siç e përfundonin ata.    
Zekati nuk ka muaj të caktuar në Islam mirëpo ne shfrytëzojmë një rast prej rasteve të adhurimit dhe një mënyrë prej mënyrave të eliminimit të varfërisë e mjerimit.    
Zekati në Islam nuk është sadaka (dhënie lëmoshë) e as nafile, por është dhënie e obliguar për të drejtën shoqërore, për lumturinë e shoqërisë  dhe për parimin islam që konfirmon se sado që të ketë dallime mes njerëzve në pasuri, përsëri duhet të mbretërojë parimi i përbashkët i nderit njerëzor që e proklamon Kur'ani: "I kemi fisnikëruar dhe nderuar pasardhësit e Ademit".    
Zekati është e drejta e të varfërit që ka aftësi për punë por s'e gjen dot apo s'mund të punojë për shkak të ndonjë sëmurje ose pengese tjetër. Zekati është e drejtë e klasave të nënshtruara në shoqëri për ta shfrytëzuar frytin e mundimeve të tyre, ashtu siç thotë All-llahu i Madhëruar në Kur'an: "Dhe në pasurinë e tyre kishin përcaktuar të drejtë, për lypësin dhe për të ngratin (që ka nevojë, por nuk lypë)."    
Është për t'u habitur se njerëzit e sotshëm shkojnë kah socializmi me hapa të shpejtë ngase mendojnë se ky është drejtimi ideal për mbrojtjen e nderit të njeriut edhe atë pas luftërave, revolucioneve dhe zhvillimeve që e ndërtojnë historinë. Njerëzit ende nuk kanë vendim të prerë për kufijtë e këtij socializmi apo për ndonjë mënyrë që e zhdukë mjerimin dhe e realizon lumturinë.    
Islami është ai që proklamoi parimin e barabarësisë shoqërore para katërmbëdhjetë shekujsh në mënyrë aq të qartë saqë askush s'mund ta mohojë. Pastaj ai caktoi edhe metodën e tij duke e caktuar zekatin si një prej karakteristikave të realizmit socialist. Zekati shumë herë ka realizuar drejtësinë shoqërore dhe ka luftuar dukuritë e mjerimit dhe vuajtjeve në shoqëri.    
Si shembull, i Dërguari i Zotit e dërgoi Muadhin në Jemen për ta mbledhur zekatin dhe për ta sjellë në Medine që t'ua shpërndajnë të varfërve, dhe e porositë kështu: "Po të dërgoj në Jemen për ta mbledhur zekatin nga të pasurit e Jemenit dhe t'ua shpërndash të varfërve", kurse Muadhi i është përgjigjur: "Pasurinë e tubuar nga zekati ta dërgoj pas plotësimit të nevojave të të varfërve derisa nuk mbetet tek unë asnjë i varfër."    
Edhe për Umer ibn Abdulazizin i cili i udhëzonte njerëzit ta aplikojnë sheriatin, një funksionar i tij rrëfen kështu:    
"I vizitonim njerëzit me sadakatë por askush s'i pranonte".    
Mendoj se asnjë shtet socialist bashkëkohor nuk mund të deklarojë se e ka eliminuar varfërinë dhe se nuk pranon ndihmë monetare.    
Nëse dëshirojmë ta zhdukin gjendjen e palakmueshme të shoqërisë sonë dhe ta realizojmë barabarësinë njerëzore, atëherë më mirë do të ishte t'i kthehemi zekatit e ta përdorim si armë kundër mjerimit në rrethin tonë, nga vrazhdësia dhe koprracia në një anë dhe mjerimi e skamja në anën tjetër.    
A nuk preferohet për ne, pasi që bëjmë përpjekje të shpëtojmë nga kaosi, regresi dhe prapambeturia, që t'i qasemi kësaj metode të siguruar me sheriat e të pamohuar?    
Zekati është pasuri e madhe që grumbullohet nga shteti e populli për përmirësimin e gjendjes së përgjithshme, ngritjen e standardit të familjeve të rrezikuara dhe sigurimin e gjërave elementare për çdo qytetar.    
Të gjithë jemi të bindur se kemi nevojë për të, mirëpo ankohemi se kemi pak pasuri, gjithashtu edhe shteti, shoqatat reformiste dhe apeluesit e drejtësisë shoqërore ankohen...    
Obligimi i zekatit është 2,5 për qind nga pasuria e posaçme, kështu mund të paramendoni se sa është pasuria e Damaskut, sa është zekati vjetor për të, sa mund të ndërtojë spitale, shkolla, fabrika e shtëpi për të varfërit, punëtorët dhe fshatarët dhe sa mund ta ngritë standardin e qindra familjeve për çdo vjet?!    
Pse ta humbim gjithë këtë e të ankohemi?    
Pse nuk e shfrytëzojmë këtë rregull të Islamit pasi që kemi nevojë jashtëzakonisht të madhe për të? Me këtë fjalim u drejtohem dy kategorive të popullit, kategorisë që i takon ta jep zekatin dhe kategorisë së udhëheqësve, prijësve dhe reformatorëve.    
Sa i përket grupit që i takon ta jep zekatin e që e përjeton obligimin e Ramazanit, lus që t'i besojnë Zotit xh.sh., ta përcjellin rrugën e Muhammedit a.s, ta respektojnë Librin e Zotit dhe ta japin zekatin e plotë aty ku e ka caktuar Islami nëse dëshirojnë ta takojnë Zotin xh.sh. me zemër të pastër e punë të mira. Pasuria juaj, kënaqësitë tuaja dhe fëmijët tuaj nuk ju afrojnë me Zotin, nuk ju shënojnë në histori e as që i hapin zemrat e dashurisë dhe respektit të popullit, por ajo që ju ofron me Të është vepra e mirë. Lumturia e popullit dhe përparimi i vendit tuaj ju shënojnë në histori kurse dhënia e pasurisë që ua ka dhuruar Zoti xh.sh. pa e mbyllur dhe pa e fshehur, ua hapë zemrat e popullit.    
Kthejani këtij populli të mjerë të drejtën e tij me pasurinë e zekatit që të shpërbleheni nga All-llahu xh.sh., t'ju përmendë historia e t'ju respektojë populli, sepse në të kundërtën do të ballafaqoheni me revolucion shpirtëror që vlon në brendësi, qoftë edhe nga duart e mëkatarëve! A pritni që pushteti t'ua merr atë që ju refuzoni ta jepni ashtu siç veproi Ebu Bekri?    
Unë gjithashtu i apeloj grupit të udhëheqësve, prijësve dhe reformatorëve që të themelojë institucion popullor të quajtur "Institucioni i Zekatit" të cilin do ta drejtojnë njerëzit më të zgjedhur e do ta mbikëqyrë shteti që të mos bëhet ndonjë shpenzim i kotë, që do ta realizojë drejtësinë shoqërore dhe përparojë standardin e jetës, arsimit, shëndetësisë dhe moralit.    
O ju udhëheqës dhe burra të shtetit, nëse veproni kështu, së shpejti do t'ia siguroni popullit tuaj fuqinë, famën dhe autoritetin! Ju jetoni në botën që e organizon dhe realizon barabarësinë mes njerëzve dhe nuk do të mund t'i mëshironi njerëzit me botën e tyre të organizuar e të drejtë sepse ata ju kanë paraprirë në të kohë më parë, pos nëse shpejtoni dhe e realizoni barabarësinë e Islamit, eventualisht të filloni me organizimin e të ardhurave të zekatit.    
Ky është një rikujtim për atë që e do mirësinë dhe që dëgjon me vëmendje!    





*RAMAZANI FLET  * 
Mesazhi i Ramazanit dërguar Ummetit fisnik    
O bijtë e Ummetit fisnik!    
Erdha tek ju dhe më pritët ashtu siç e pret populli vizituesin fisnik me mikpritje të mirë dhe dashamirësi të sinqertë, kurse disa të tjerë u tallën me mua dhe më pranuan ashtu siç i pranojnë muajt e tjerë të vitit. Unë erdha vetëm t'ju mësoj si të hyni në jetë me armët e fitores!    
Zoti i falënderoi popullit tuaj për mikpritjen e bukur dhe e shpërbleu. Zoti i faltë ata që u vonuan pak me mirëbërje, që dështuan në provimin e burrërisë dhe që refuzuan shpirtin dhe simbolin e besimit, nëse besojnë në Zot dhe në të Dërguarin e Tij.    
Pasi që vizituesi obligohet ta falënderojë atë që e pret me sinqeritet, atëherë unë ndiej veten të obliguar që t'ju falënderohem me këshilla dhe porosi që do të mjaftojnë për fisnikërinë dhe adhurimin tuaj.    
O popull i sinqertë!    
Erdha tek ju pas përfundimit të luftimeve që u zhvilluan gjatë votimeve. Këto luftime ishin të vërteta sepse shkaktuan plagosje, gjakderdhje, intriga dhe armiqësi! Mjerë për ju!    
Popujt zhvillojnë luftëra me armiqtë e tyre dhe i pranojnë të gjitha vuajtjet luftarake për ta kthyer nderin e tyre, t'i shpëtojnë fëmijët, pra pse ju i zhvilluat këto luftëra?    
Disa që e ngritën flamurin e luftës do të përgjigjen se ndjejnë obligim ndaj popullit dhe ndaj vatanit! Kjo përgjigje do të ishte e bukur sikur të përputhej me realitetin, sepse unë vërejta të vërteta që nuk përputhen me realitetin si p.sh. ndjekja e të pafajshmëve, falsifikimi i dëshirës së popullit, mbështetja në metodat e kolonialistëve që e privojnë popullin nga të drejtat e veta dhe humbja e dinjitetit dhe autoritetit të popullit.    
Pra, e gjithë kjo u realizua nga duart e falsifikuesve! Nëse është parlamentarizmi shprehje e mirësisë, atëherë pse e aplikuan metodën e të keqes? Nëse është për ngadhënjimin e të vërtetës, atëherë pse u mbështetën në fuqitë e të humburve? A nuk është vrasja e njeriut nga të ndershmit trima në mejdan më e mirë dhe më e preferueshme se suksesi dhe fitorja me armën e hajnave dhe horrave?    
A u bëhet shërbim nëse akuzohen me fjalë që e njollosin nderin e vendit? A i shërbejnë popullit nëse e mbulojnë dështimin e tyre me rrena, mashtrime, fjalë triviale edhe pse janë të vetëdijshëm për të kundërtën?    
A është ky moral? A i harruan leksionet e historisë?    
A nuk e kërkoi Aliu hilafetin, mirëpo kur u zgjodh Ebu Bekri u bë një prej më të sinqertëve ndaj tij? A nuk i lartësoi Halidi flamujt e Islamit mbi fortifikatën e Kisraut dhe Kajserit, mirëpo kur e revokoi Umeri, vazhdoi të luftojë me sinqeritet si ushtarë i rëndomtë për hir të All-llahut, Zotit të botëve?    
Nëse refuzoni të bëheni si etërit dhe heronjtë tuaj të pavdekshëm, atëherë pse nuk merrni leksione patriotike të sinqerta prej armiqve tuaj bashkëkohorë? A nuk e udhëhoqi Çerçili popullin e vet deri në fitore, mirëpo kur dështoi partia e tij në votime, ua dorëzoi udhëheqjen shtetërore ngadhënjyesve, nuk i akuzoi kundërshtarët për tradhti, as popullin për mosdëgjim, e as që dërdëllisi para popullit se ai e udhëhoqi deri në fitore dhe  sikur të mos ishte ai do të humbte?!    
Kjo ishte pika e parë o vëllezërit e mi, kurse e dyta ka të bëjë me atë se ju jeni në fillim të pavarësive dhe nuk dini si t'i mbroni, si t'i forconi dhe si t'i dëboni armiqtë tuaj. Ju menduat se pavarësia do të thotë: parlament, ministri, ambasada, civilizim dhe qytetërim! Jo, o bijtë e mi, këto janë vetëm aspektet sipërfaqësore të pavarësisë, kurse parimet e vërteta të saj janë: burrëria, besa, pagjumësia, largimi nga mbështetja në fat dhe në epshe, pra a i plotësoni ju këto?    
Udhëheqësit tuaj ua kanë hapur dyert e mëkateve dhe kanë lejuar realizimin e epsheve të shfrenuara, kurse ju jetoni si të doni pa kurrfarë pengese, duke menduar se e tillë është liria, apo, liria është kryesore në pavarësi! Sipas tyre, kufizimi i epsheve është prapambeturi që kundërshton progresin dhe qytetërimin, por deri kur kështu? Si mund të fisnikërohet një popull nëse "zhvlerësohet" morali i të rinjve, i mbushin kafenetë dhe bredhin nëpër rrugë?    
Pasuria e shtetit është shkatërruar, pastaj shumica është harxhuar në gjëra të nevojshme e të panevojshme dhe janë ndalur shumë projekte të nevojshme pra, ku është besa?    
A është besë që të ardhurat e shtetit të investohen nëpër klube, pronarët e të cilëve vetë deklarojnë se i kanë formuar për ta tubuar klasën sunduese rreth tavolinave me alkool, vallëzim e bixhoz; pastaj nuk ka mjete për ndërtimin e shtëpive për pleq e as për t'i tubuar ata që e turpërojnë kryeqytetin me rrobat e vjetra duke lypur e jetuar në mjerim të madh.    
A është ky besim, o përgjegjës të pasurisë shtetërore?    
Kanë depërtuar idetë destruktive në trurin e fëmijëve tuaj, kanë hyrë duart e të huajve tinëzisht në disa institucione dhe janë thelluar intrigat shkatërruese në zemrat e masës suaj, pra ku është syçeltësia e përgjegjësve? Ku është gatishmëria për t'u përballuar këtyre ligësive të huaja, ku është syçeltësia e përgjegjësve për  zgjedhjen e funksionarëve të shtetit? A nuk i kanë lënë ndihmësit e kancelarëve dhe bishtat e kolonialistëve të kullosin nëpër kolltuqe e administrata dhe të marrin rroga të larta edhe pse prezentonin sytë, gjymtyrët dhe armët e kolonializmit?    
Zyrat janë mbushur me njerëz të njohur e të afërt që janë të paditur, kurse ata të aftit dhe pronarët e diplomave të larta mungojnë për shkak se nderi i tyre nuk u lejon të poshtërohen!    
A s'është kjo largim nga fati i shpirtit? Si mund të përparojë shteti që formohet në bazë të mëkatit apo si fitohet pavarësia që mbështetet në tirani, në afirmimin e të paditurve dhe largimin e besatarëve?    
Kjo ishte pika e dytë, o vëllezërit e mi, kurse e treta ka të bëjë me zjarrin që ju kaploi nga të gjitha anët kurse ju jeni të preokupuar me diç tjetër. Ja ku është Palestina e cila është gati të shkëputet nga duart tuaja dhe e cila ua tërheq vërejtjen për ndezjen e zjarrit dhe shpërthimin e vullkanit? Ky është fillimi i luftës mes arabëve të izoluar dhe hebrenjve të armatosur deri në fyt. Ç'përgatitët për t'u ndihmuar vëllezërve tuaj? Ku janë të rinjtë e stërvitur për luftë dhe ku janë prindërit që i përgatisin fëmijët e tyre për luftë? Ku janë të pasurit tuaj që i hapin kapakët e sënduqeve të tyre. Ku janë udhëheqësit tuaj që ndezin në zemrat e popullit zjarrin e zgjuarjes dhe gatishmërisë?    
Të mjerët ne, ngase unë shoh vetëm thirrje të kota dhe përgatitje sipërfaqësore të disa fëmijëve  e pas kësaj asgjë! Gjumë, tallje dhe shfrenim epshesh kurse armiqtë ua japin zjarrin shtëpive tuaja!    
Ja ku është Egjipti, i cili për shkak të antagonizmit me Këshillin e Sigurimit, mund të poshtërohet nga të pashpirtët e ta humbë të drejtën e vet, pra ju ç'keni përgatitur për t'i ndihmuar në momentin e duhur?    
Vëllezërit tuaj në Maroko, të cilët janë afër tridhjetë milionë, trajtohen si robër, pra ç'është përgatitur për t'ju ndihmuar?    
A janë udhëheqësit tuaj me të vërtetë të interesuar për nënshtrimin e armiqve?    
Kjo ishte pika e tretë, o vëllezërit e mi!    
Pasha Zotin, më vjen keq për ju që ende të numëroj, edhe pse kam shumë shembuj...    
O bijtë e mi!    
Ju tash përjetoni mospajtime të hatashme që do t'ju shkatërrojnë. Unë nuk jam pesimist dhe jam i sigurt se nëse përgatiteni, do të fitoni. Fitoren e kanë vërtetuar etërit tuaj në betejën e Bedrit dhe në kohën e Salahuddinit, i cili e çliroi Jerusalemin dhe i dëboi kryqtarët...    
Besoni, o fëmijët e mi, se armë e fitores së tyre ishte vetëm "imani dhe morali". Imani e kompensoi mungesën në përgatitje e numër kurse morali shkaktoi dështimin e armiqve të tyre.    
O bijtë e mi! Në luftë fiton morali burrëror, gjaku, plumbi, baruti dhe pagjumësia në hendeqe e jo ngjyra e kuqërremtë, lavdërimi i fytyrave dhe dhuratave e as pagjumësia në klube, mëkate e kurvëri.    
O bijtë e mi! Ju jeni më të mirët e popullit, e përcjellni udhëheqësin më të madhëruar, mbani mesazhin më të lartë, trashëgoni qytetërimin më fisnik, mbroni vatanin më të shtrenjtë dhe i përballoni armikut. Për këtë, ose ta pranoni përgjegjësinë e të shpërbleheni me jetë më fisnike dhe me famë të amshueshme ose "s'ka dyshim se All-llahu do të sjellë një popull që ai e do atë (popull) dhe ata e duan atë (Zotin), (një popull) që është modest e i butë ndaj besimtarëve por i ashpër dhe i fortë ndaj mohuesve, që lufton në rrugën e All-llahut dhe që nuk i frikësohet kërcënimit të asnjë tirani."    
Lamtumirë, o bijtë e mi, ju këshillova dhe ua tregova qëllimin tim; do ta mbani në mend atë që ua thash e unë tash i mbështetem Zotit!    
Ramazani thotë:    
Nëse dëshiron të njohësh madhështinë dhe kulturën e ndonjë populli, hulumto  udhëheqësit, rolin e tyre në të dhe shërbimin e tyre dhe atë me një precizitet të madh ashtu që nuk do të mashtrojë zbukurimi sipërfaqësor.    
Nëse dëshiron ta njohësh vlerën e udhëheqësve, bëj një krahasim mes fjalëve dhe veprave të tyre, mes të kaluarës së tyre dhe të tashmes dhe mes lidhjeve të tyre me popullin, e nëse i gjeni më të shpejtë në vepër se në fjalë, të njëjtë si në të kaluarën ashtu edhe në të tashmen, stabilë në parimet e tyre prej fillimit deri në mbarim, respektues të popullit dhe interesit të përgjithshëm, atëherë atyre u takon respekti, nderi, dashuria dhe vlerësimi.    
Nëse dëshiron të hulumtosh moralin e popullit, pastërtinë, nderin, diturinë, ëndrrën, fisnikërinë dhe besën e tij apo të kundërtën, atëherë shih moralin e udhëheqësve të njohur sepse vetëm kështu do të zbulosh çdo gjë.    
Nëse dëshiron ta njohësh sinqeritetin e udhëheqësit, hulumto mendimin e armiqve dhe sjelljen e tyre me të. Nëse e quajnë armik të ndershëm dhe nëse e trajtojnë si armik kokëfortë e të rrezikshëm, atëherë ai është i cili qëndron me sinqeritet para popullit, jep shpirtin dhe sakrifikon trupin.    
Nëse dëshiron të njohësh se cili udhëheqës është më i dobishëm për popullin e vet, shiko ate që e mbron të vërtetën, ofron bashkëpunim, harron egoizmin, shkelë mbi epshet e veta dhe mbi pozitën shtetërore në rastë se e thërret xhihadi për shpëtimin e vendit. Udhëheqësi i tillë e ka arritur kulmin e udhëheqjes, jeta e tij është pasuri për popullin, xhihadi i tij konsiderohet mëshirë për masën kurse humbja e tij që është goditje për vatanin, plotësohet vetëm me ndonjë njeri të ngjashëm me të.    
Kështu vlerësohet madhështia e popullit, moralit dhe udhëheqjes së tij. Ky vlerësim është i saktë dhe i vërtetë sepse qysh para katërmbëdhjetë shekujsh e deri më tash nuk ka qenë i gabuar asnjëherë.    
Thashë: "Ti e ke parë të kaluarën e të tashmen si dhe e ka parë me sytë e tu famën e Islamit dhe dështimin e tij, pra, çfarë rezultati jep vlerësimi yt i popullit tonë dhe i udhëheqësve tanë të sotëm?"    
Mori frymë thellë e tha: "Mjerë për popullin tënd dhe mjerë për udhëheqësit e tij! Do të humbin të dy, udhëheqësi dhe i udhëhequri".    
Më pyet për popullin tënd dhe udhëheqësit e tij, e unë të përgjigjem se populli është ashtu siç duan udhëheqësit të jetë, dhe se gjykimi për të mirë ose për të keq mvaret nga udhëheqësit që veprojnë ashtu siç duan! Udhëtova nëpër botë, në të kaluarën e në të tashmen dhe pashë shumë popuj që u zhvilluan e pastaj u zhdukën, mirëpo nuk pashë gjë më të çuditshme se  udhëheqësit tuaj bashkëkohorë. Udhëheqësit e popujve të botës janë syçelë para fatkeqësive, respektues të betimit, kanë mendje të zhvilluar dhe veprime të matura, i analizojnë çështjet me përpikshmëri dhe e udhëheqin popullin kah e vërteta e qartë; në rast nevoje të gjithë bashkohen dhe nëse ndjejnë rrezikun nga armiku tubohen e i përballojnë bashkërisht, sakrifikojnë shpirtin dhe pasurinë për hir të popullit me dëshirë dhe bindje të plotë; lodhen që populli i tyre të jetojë në lumturi, mundohen që vendi të gëzojë kënaqësi dhe vdesin që populli të jetojë.    
Udhëheqësit e vendeve tuaja u zhvilluan në mesin e një populli të lodhur nga katastrofat e kohës, të përçarë nga turbullitë e fatit dhe të deformuar nga politika e udhëheqësve. Pastaj, ata e panë me sytë e tyre vazhdimësinë e problemeve, armiqësinë kundër të drejtave të popujve dhe lojën e intrigave, gjë që mjafton ta ndezë zjarrin e xhihadit në zemrat tyre, ta ngjallë ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë së madhe dhe t'i nxitë për shpëtim e reformë me sinqeritet e iman derisa ta shpëtojnë popullin nga kthetrat e të huajve, ta nxisin mbrojtjen e nderit dhe famës, të ndërtojnë një shoqëri të re që përqëndrohet në zgjuarje, moral e devotshmëri dhe ta sigurojnë pozitën në hapësirën e nënqiellit. Por si vepruan udhëheqësit tuaj?    
Pasha Zotin, u tmerrova nga veprat e tyre... Nuk dua të t'i theksoj tash veprat e tyre që do t'i gjykojë historia, por, pash Zotin, a nuk i dehën nervat e popullit dhe a nuk e eliminuan gatishmërinë e tij për luftë? A nuk i përçanë intrigat e armiqve dhe dëshirat për pushtet? A nuk e larguan popullin prej rrugës së mirësisë, fesë, jetës dhe fuqisë në rrugën e shtrembët e të dështuar, fillimi i së cilës është epshi, mesi mjerim kurse fundi nënçmim e poshtërim?    
A nuk ndikoi kënaqësia e komoditetit në vështirësitë e xhihadit kështu që filluan ta preferojnë luksin dhe mendjelartësinë e rrejshme mbi jetën askete dhe luftimin në rrugë të Zotit? A nuk u përçanë edhe pse shteti jetonte në mjerim kurse populli në vuajtje?    
Shiko..., ata luftojnë njëri-tjetrin me armiqësi të ndërsjellë dhe e fyejnë nderin e njëri-tjetrit kurse armiku, i cili qëndron ulur mbi gjokset e tyre dhe ka pushtuar vendin është armatosur me armë, qëndron anash dhe qeshë me ironi!    
Mjerë për këtë ndryshim të deformuar dhe për këtë rrugë të keqe!"    
Ramazani tha: "Ndoshta të habitë kjo revoltë e imja kundër udhëheqësve tuaj, dhe mund të thuash se qëndrimi im është i përgjithshëm dhe se më mirë do të ishte  sikur të mbështetesha në specifikim, mirëpo unë dëshiroj që ti ta dishë plotësisht se populli yt ende ndien varfëri në udhëheqësit e vet dhe se ka nevojë vetëm për një udhëheqës që i plotëson të gjitha kushtet e udhëheqjes dhe qeverisjes!"    
Thashë: "Tash, o Ramazan, na trego mendimin tënd në këtë natë të errët!"    
Ramazani tha:    
"Dëgjomë, Zoti të bekoftë! Gjatë shëtitjes sime të mbrëmshme nëpër shoqëritë agjëruese, shënoja në ditarin tim, dhe kur, papritmas, pashë një djalosh trupgjatë, të hollë e fytyrëkuq që ishte ulur në një dhomë prej të cilës dilte një dritë e vogël para vitrinave të librave, kurse afër tij, sipas mendimit tim, ishte ulur shoku i tij. U afrova pranë tyre për ta dëgjuar bisedën e tyre.    
Djaloshi iu drejtua shokut të vet me një zë të fuqishëm e me entuziazëm të plotë dhe i tha: "Ne jemi popull i njohur me etërit tanë dhe me famë të lartë, pra mëkat është t'i nënshtrohemi Perëndimit dhe vrazhdësisë së tij! Populli ynë udhëhoqi botën dhe mëkat është që të na sundojnë sot ata që kërkonin dje ndihmë prej nesh! Në damarët e popullit tonë ende rrjedh gjaku i krenarisë dhe mëkat është të pushojmë! Popullin tonë e lanë pa gjumë ngjarjet e kohës gjersa u zbardhën bebëzat e syve dhe mëkat ështe të mos mundemi ta aplikojmë atë që e mësuam! Popullin tonë e udhëheqin udhëheqës fatkeqë dhe mëkat është të mos ua tërheqim vërejtjen! Populli ynë është ende i gjallë dhe i fuqishëm, pra duhet t'i udhëzojmë udhëheqësit ashtu siç mendojmë ne e jo siç mendojnë ata".    
Ramazani tha: "Duke i dëgjuar ata, m'u rrëqeth trupi dhe u binda se xhungla është ende e mbushur me luaj dhe se populli që ka një djalosh të tillë me iman, besim e entuziazëm, asnjëherë nuk vdes.    
Problemi më i madh është ai i udhëheqësve, pra a mund t'ua përcjellish porosinë dhe thirrjen time?"    
Thash: "Si urdhëron!"    
Thuaju udhëheqësve tuaj: "Pasi që mirësia dhe fuqia ekzistojnë a do të mundeni ta ringjallni me sinqeritet mirësinë dhe ta nxjerrni fuqinë prej thellësirave për ta ngritur famën e popullit?"    
Thuaju udhëheqësve tuaj: "Pasi që populli ju ka besuar dhe ju ka ndihmuar, atëherë kjo përçarje e juaj është prerje e dorës së tij (popullit) dhe thikë në zemër. Si e preni dorën që ju ndihmoi dhe si e shponi zemrën që ju don?"    
Thuaju udhëheqësve tuaj: "Ai që nuk mëson nga përvoja, është i marrë; ai që nuk preket nga ngjarjet, është i dobët; ai që vrapon pas epshit, është vetëvrasës; si mund të prijë apo të udhëheqë ai që është prej tyre?"    
Ramazani tha: "Kjo ishte biseda ime e sotme me ty, ndoshta herën tjetër do të flas diçka tjetër!"

----------


## xhenisi

*LAMTUMIRA E RAMAZANIT  * 


Ramazani tha: Dua ta përfundoj bisedën time me disa fjalë të përgjithshme rreth vuajtjeve të mia, këshillave dhe mendimeve që më preokupojnë dhe varet prej teje se a do t'i përcjellish në popull apo jo.    
Të gjithë popujt pësojnë ndryshime të shumta: fillim e mbarim, fuqi e dobësi, famë e nënshtrim edhe ate nën ndikimin e faktorëve natyrorë. Populli mund ta arrijë kulmin e famës, autoritetin dhe qytetërimin që i përmirëson rregullat e shoqërive dhe siguron lumturinë e tij, mirëpo do të përparojë me sukses të plotë derisa të mos depërtojë në të pasiviteti, ta kaplojë fshehtësia e ta dehë vrapimi pas epsheve dhe kështu fillon të shkatërrohet dhe përjeton vdekjen një kohë të gjatë pas shijimit të jetës së lumtur.    
Populli mund të jetë i lodhur dhe i dobësuar nga katastrofat që e dërrmojnë jetën mirëpo pas një kohe do t'i çelë sytë në dritë, do ta braktisë fshehtësine, do të ngrihet sikur luani që lëshohet nga kafazi në liri dhe pas një përpjekje disavjeçare do ta eliminojë dekadencën shumëshekullore, do të fitojë autoritet në mesin e popujve të gjallë dhe do të udhëheqë për t'i realizuar të drejtat, drejtësinë dhe paqen në mesin e popujve të terrorizuar.    
Në të dy rastet, duhet të ketë vëmendje të plotë dhe të veprojë me urtësi. Në rastin e fuqisë, duhet të merr shembull prej paraardhësve të famshëm që i shkatërroi koha dhe t'i hulumtojë shkaqet e fuqisë dhe dekadencës së tyre.    
Në rastin e dobësisë, duhet t'i hulumtojë shkaqet që i përparuan popujt e mëparshëm dhe t'i aplikojë. Nuk dua ta teproj me shembuj rreth autenticitetit të kësaj teorie sepse në historinë e popullit tënd musliman kaluan periudha të ndryshme që të bindin plotësisht në te.Cili i mençur mohon se faktori më i rëndësishëm që lartësoi famën e muslimanëve të hershëm ishte frika e tyre nga Zoti i Madhëruar, braktisja e kënaqësive afatshkurte të kësaj bote dhe përqëndrimi i përbashkët në lartësimin e fjalës së Zotit dhe flamurit të Islamit? Kur më vonë e humbën namazin, kur u dhanë pas epsheve dhe u përçanë pas bashkimit që ishte begati e Zotit xh.sh., Zoti i sprovoi me poshtërim, prej të cilit vuajnë edhe sot. Ju tash largoheni nga poshtërimi dhe dëshironi të përparoni dhe nuk mohoj se shpirti i zgjuarjes është riaktivizuar në brendësinë tuaj, mirëpo më pikëllon fakti se nuk shoh syçeltësi në rregullimin e çështjeve tuaja por bredhni të hutuar nëpër rrugët e errësirës me mendime të ndryshme, pra, si do të keni sukses në rilindjen tuaj me këtë gjendje të mjeruar?    
Dëshironi ta riktheni famën e etërve tuaj dhe mburrjen e tyre, mirëpo ku jeni ju e ku ishin ata? "Dallimi mes jush është shumë i madh". Ata e vendosën pëlqimin e Zotit xh.sh. mbi dëshirat e tyre dhe adhurimin e Tij mbi epshet e tyre. Ata e kuptuan Islamin si ligj të plotë e të pandarë dhe respektuan çdo imtësi të tij me vullnet të plotë. Ata largoheshin nga mëkatet ashtu siç largoheni ju sot nga epidemitë e sëmurjeve. Transmetohet se gjatë një beteje të vështirë filluan të rikujtojnë ndonjë mëkat eventual që ua vështirësonte fitoren dhe u ra ndërmend se nuk e kishin aplikuar sunnetin e misvakit dhe kështu i pastruan dhëmbët me misvak, derisa armiku mendoi se i mprehin dhëmbët për t'i përbirë të gjallë dhe kështu ai (armiku) humbi.    
Ata e konsideronin jetën vegël për përfitimin e gradave të larta në botën tjetër dhe me dëshirë të flaktë pritnin flijimin e jetës, si dhe e lutnin Zotin, ditë dhe natë, që të mos i kthejë në vendlindje, as te familja e as tek fëmijët e tyre.    
Ata e rregulluan shoqërinë nga frika prej Zotit xh.sh. kurse udhëheqësi interesohej për popullin e vet më shumë se nëna për fëmijën e saj; nuk pritonte ta udhëheqë botën kah e vërteta pa i marrë parasyshë pasojat negative kurse i pasuri e shpërndante pasurinë e vet me plotë dëshirë edhe ate vetëm për hir të Zotit xh.sh. Tregtari ishte i sinqertë e besnik në shitblerje kurse femra kishte zemër të pastër e të sinqertë dhe i zbatonte rregullat e Zotit të Madhëruar.    
Etërit tuaj ishin ata të cilët fituan kundër një mijë idhujtarëve edhe pse ishin vetëm treqind veta; ata ishin heronjtë e Kadisijes, Jermukut, Hittinit dhe luftërave tjera historike, kurse udhëheqësit tuaj të sotëm janë tiranë, dijetarët flejnë, të pasurit janë strofulluar, rinia është çorientuar, tregtarët janë bërë gënjeshtarë e mashtrues, kurse gratë stolisen dhe largohen nga udhëzimi i Zotit xh.sh. Ju sot jeni zhytur në mendjemadhësi, në epshe e në gjumë aq shumë saqë u janë errësuar mendjet, zemrat dhe sytë sepse për qëllim kryesor keni botën, luksin, pasurinë dhe pozitën e rrejshme dhe luftoni për to.    
Nuk është çudi që bota u përkulej etërve tuaj kurse ju i përkuleni botës.    
Nuk është për t'u habitur se Zoti xh.sh. atyre ua jepte atë që e dëshironin kurse juve ua merr dhe jetoni nën dirigjimin e epsheve.    
Nuk është çudi se fjala e tyre mbizotëronte në botë kurse juve ju udhëzojnë njerëz të çoroditur.    
"A është i njëjtë ai që iu bind All-llahut dhe kërkoi kënaqësinë e Tij, si ai që tërhoqi kundër vetes hidhërim të madh nga All-llahu?" (Ali Imran: 162)    
"A është më i udhëzuar ai që ecë i përmbysur me fytyrë për tokë, apo ai që ecë i bindur rrugës së drejtë?" (El-Mulk, 22)    
"A mos do t'i barazojmë ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira me ata që bënë shkatërrime në tokë, apo do t'i konsiderojmë njësoj si të ruajturit prej të këqijave, ashtu edhe ata që janë mëkatarë?" (Sad, 28)    
Ky është dallimi mes jush dhe etërve tuaj dhe ky është shkaku kryesor i disfatës suaj.    
Pasi që sot vendosa të shkoj, të lutem përcjelli këto fjalë vijuese në mesin e vëllezërve muslimanë:    
O muslimanë!    
Si pranon populli që ka fe, mendje e inteligjencë t'u nënshtrohet popujve që kanë karakter të dobët, zemër mizore, moral të shëmtuar, tradita dhe shije të palakmueshme, si dhe i shoqërojnë Zotit xh.sh. shok dhe e refuzojnë fenë e Tij?    
O muslimanë!    
Nëse armiqtë tuaj idhujtarë dominojnë në botë, atëherë a nuk është më mirë që ju të dominoni me besim në Të? Nëse ata sundojnë me dëfrime e amoral, a nuk është më mirë ju të sundoni me devotshmëri e pastërti?    
O muslimanë!    
Jeta është pasuri dhe u takon vetëm falënderuesve, kurse falënderimi nënkupton përballimin e vështirësive të kohës, ngritjen kundër intrigave të armikut dhe qytetërimin me fenë e Zotit xh.sh.    
Me dhembje në zemër dhe me lotë në sy ju përshëndes, o muslimanë!    
Lamtumirë, o muslimanë!    
Unë sot do të takohem me Zotin tim dhe do t'ia parashtroj zhvlerësimin e monoteizmit (tevhidit), famën e idhujtarisë, keqtrajtimin e udhëzimit, vrazhdësinë e fatit dhe vdekjen e ndërgjegjes:    
"Unë hidhërimin tim dhe pikëllimin tim, ia parashtroj All-llahut." (Jusuf, 86)    
Ramazani tha: "Zoti të lashtë!"    
Kështu, ai mori rrugën kurse mua m'u tha fryma nga pikëllimi i ndarjes.    





*FILOZOFIA E BAJRAMIT  * 
Mbarë bota islame pasnesër me hare feston Bajramin, jepen sadakatë, vizitohen anëtarët e familjes dhe shokët, njerëzit veshin rroba të bukura e të reja...    
Ç'është qëllimi shoqëror dhe njerëzor i Bajramit dhe si duhet të jetë edukata apo morali jonë gjatë kohës së tij?    
Qëllimi shoqëror i Bajramit është të mbjellë harenë në zemra, gëzimin në shpirtra, qetësinë e trupave, përforcimin e dashurisë shoqërore, mëshirën mes të afërmve dhe bashkëpunimin e ndërsjellë njerëzor.    
Në këtë festë afrohen zemrat, bashkohen me lidhje miqësore, harrohen urrejtjet, takohen pas ndarjes, pajtohen pas mosmarrëveshjeve, shtrijnë dorën e pajtimit, gjegjësisht ripërtërihen lidhjet shoqërore e njerëzore me dashuri, sinqeritet e vëllazërim.    
Qëllimi shoqëror i festës është rikujtimi i ndërtuesve të shoqërisë për të dobëtit dhe të paaftit derisa çdo shtëpi dhe çdo familje të mbushet me gëzim e hare. Këtë qëllim të lartë shoqëror e simbolizon urdhërimi i "Sadakatul-Fitrit" në festën e Bajramit të Vitrit (të Madh) dhe i prerjes së kurbanëve në festën e Bajramit të Kurbanëve (të Vogël).    
Dhënia e vitrave para festës paraqet shtrimin e dorës së mirësisë.    
Para se të lindë dielli ditën e Bajramit, buzëqeshja i kaplon fytyrat e të gjithë njerëzve dhe hareja dominon në zemrat e fëmijëve të shoqërisë.    
Qëllimi njerëzor i festës është shoqërimi i një numri të madh njerëzish në gëzim e hare, në një kohë të caktuar si në Lindje ashtu edhe në Perëndim. Kështu njerëzit ndjejnë lumturi të përbashkët, kurse fëmijët e një populli, pa marrë parasysh shtëpitë e shpërndara, bashkohen në të mirë e në të keqe. Në festë forcohen lidhjet ideologjike e shpirtërore që i caktoi feja për njerëzit, pa marrë parasysh llojllojshmërinë e gjuhëve dhe kombeve...    
Këto ishin disa nocione shoqërore e njerëzore të festës. Pastaj festat i prezentojnë këto nocione në çdo shoqëri dhe ai i cili dëshiron ta njeh moralin e një populli, le t'i përcjellë festat e tyre të cilat paraqesin realitetin e ndjenjave dhe traditave të tyre.    
Shoqëri e lumtur konsiderohet ajo që e lartëson deri në kulm moralin dhe ndjenjën njerëzore gjatë kohës së festës, sepse në këtë kohë ajo tregon bashkimin, kooperimin dhe mëshirën e ndërsjellë të saj, derisa çdo zemër mbushet me dashuri, mirësi e kënaqësi dhe çdokush ia tregon vëllait të vet hallet e veta në rast të katastrofave ose ngjarjeve tragjike, qoftë edhe në vende tjera.    
Si veprojmë ne me këto nocione shoqërore e njerëzore gjatë festave tona bashkëkohore? Si është realiteti i moralit tonë shoqëror?    
S'ka dyshim se festat tona atribuohen me disa nocione kooperuese shoqërore të sadakave dhe mirëbërjeve ndaj shtëpive të varfëra dhe familjeve të mjera por jo aq sa duhet, gjegjësisht jo aq sa harxhojmë në luks, dëfrim, udhëtime e gosti. Pra, mjafton të japim më pak sesa kot të bëjmë harxhime të mëdha dhe rrallëherë japim pa na rikujtuar ndokush!    
Njerëzit, të cilët jetojnë të mbyllur në shtëpitë e tyre dhe nuk kërkojnë lëmoshë për shkak të mbrojtjes së nderit dhe dinjitetit, përjetojnë mjerim gjatë ditëve të festës. Ne ndoshta i harrojmë mirëpo njerëz të tillë  kemi afër nesh, qoftë me lidhje familjare, shoqërore apo fqinjësore; kjo harresë nuk bën pjesë në shoqërinë e lumtur.    
Kur populli ynë shijonte lumturinë e festës fqiu mendonte për fqiun e vet para se të mendonte për veten dhe i preferonte nevojat e fëmijëve të shokut mbi nevojat e fëmijëve të vet.    
El-Vakidiu, dijetar i njohur i shekullit të dytë hixhrij, rrëfen një ngjarje kështu: "Kisha dy shokë aq të ngushtë sa e ndienim veten si një, kurse njëri prej tyre ishte hashimij. Kur përjetova një vështirësi gjatë një feste të Bajramit, shoqja më tha: 'Përjetojmë mjerim e vështirësi, dhe kur i shoh fëmijët me rroba të vjetra, më tronditet zemra, pra mendo se si t'ia bëjmë'."    
El-Vakidiu vazhdoi më tutje e tha: "I shkrova shokut tim hashimij një letër, dhe i kërkova ndihmë, kurse ai më dërgoi një qese me 1000 dirhemë. Sa i mora në dorë, kur ja, pranova një letër nga shoku tjetër, në të cilën ankohet ashtu siç iu ankova shokut tim hashimij, dhe ia dërgova qesen e posapranuar. Për këtë e lajmërova shoqen time e cila më lavdëroi e s'më qortoi. Derisa isha në atë gjendje, papritmas më erdhi shoku hashimij, më solli një qese sikur ajo e para dhe më tha: 'Me trego se ç'bëre me qesen e parë që ta dërgova ty?' Pasi që ia rrëfeva ngjarjen, më tha: 'Kur më kërkove para i kisha vetëm ato që t'i dërgova, pastaj kërkova prej shokut tim të tretë të më ndihmojë, e ai ma dërgoi qesen që ta dërgova ty...'"    
El-Vakidiu pastaj thotë: "Kështu, i ndamë 1000 dirhemët mes nesh, ashtu që secili prej nesh mori nga 300 kurse e shoqja 100 dirhemë. Pasi që këtë lajm e kishte dëgjuar Me'muni më thirri dhe më pyeti e unë ia vërtetova lajmin. Pastaj ai urdhëroi të na dhurojnë 7000 dirhemë, gjegjësisht për secilin nga 2000 kurse për shoqen 1000 dirhemë".    
Ky është fenomen i sinqertë i lartësisë së moralit shoqëror në çdo popull.    
S'ka dyshim se ne nuk i rikujtojmë vëllezërit tanë të tjerë gjatë festës, p.sh. në shtetin tonë në Siri, ka vende që i ka kapluar thatësia, konkretisht në Horan, dhe për këtë shkak banorët e këtij qyteti u shpërndanë nëpër vende tjera duke kërkuar kushte më të volitshme për jetë. A e kujtuam ne katastrofën e tyre? A i menduam vuajtjet e tyre nga skamja, etja e uria?    
Në mbarë vendin tonë arab zhvillohen revolucione e ndizen zjarre kundër kolonializmit tiran derisa u rrënuan shtëpitë dhe u ndanë familjet; armiku i shkatërron me të madhe popujt tanë kurse mbrojtësit e popullit braktisën jetën e qetë dhe begatinë dhe iu vërsulën me pak armë armikut të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, bile ende luftojnë për çlirimin e vatanit të okupuar e të jetojnë si popujt tjerë, gjegjësisht të jetojnë me nder e sinqeritet. Çka u ofruam ne? Çka mendojmë të ndërmarrim për ta në kohën e festave?    
Mund të paramendoj se kremtet tona të pasnesërme do të jenë ashtu siç ishin në festat e kaluara, ashtu sikur bota jonë nuk vuan nga katastrofat e tragjeditë, sikur populli ynë në disa vende nuk vuan nga pikëllimi i dëshmorëve të vdekur!    
Unë nuk kërkoj prej njerëzve t'i veshin mburojat e hekurta e as të derdhin lot për dëshmorët e lirisë dhe të vërtetës, as të izolohen në shtëpitë e tyre ashtu siç izolohet njeriu i goditur me fatkeqësi të madhe si vdekja e të afërmit, të dashurës etj., e as të largohen nga ngrënia e pija ashtu siç largohen agjëruesit. Unë s'kërkoj gjëra të tilla, por kërkoj që populli ynë ta tregojë veten të vetëdijshëm gjatë festave tona përkujtimore e fetare dhe ta ndiej atë që e ndjejnë njerëzit tanë të tjerë; dëshiroj që ta pakësojmë dëfrimin dhe teprimin e t'ia ofrojmë popullit tonë nevojat që i ndien gjatë luftës së hidhur e shkatërruese.    
Dua që të ndjejmë lidhje të fuqishme vëllazërore gjatë ditëve të festës ashtu që katastrofat, që i përjetojnë vëllezërit tanë, të na nxisin në dhënie e sakrifikim.    
Dua që ta kufizojmë qeshjen tonë e të vërehet pikëllimi i sinqertë në fytyrat tona për shkak të interesimit tonë të madh për çështjet tona dhe ngjarjet e katastrofat që ndodhin në vatanin tonë të gjerë.    
Dua të mos e harrojmë Palestinën, vatanin tonë të plagosur që e përjeton terrorin e sulmuesve të egër; të mos e harrojmë popullin tonë të shpërndarë nën qiellin e pastër duke kërkuar prej popujve tjerë vendstrehim, kafshatë buke, ujë dhe shërim; të mos e harrojmë Marokun tonë i cili në kohën e festave i varrosë dëshmorët, i shëron të plagosurit, u ndihmon fatkeqëve dhe përgatitet kundër tiranëve okupues; të mos e harrojmë rrezikun që i kërcënohet mbarë popullit tonë nga intrigat e kolonializmit, eliminimi i lirisë, maltretimi i të lirëve, plaçkitja e pasurive që shkojnë në arkat e kolonialistëve për ta rritur kënaqësinë, luksin dhe fuqinë e tyre në llogari të popullit tonë të varfër e të përvuajtur!    
O vëlla fisnik!    
S'ka dyshim se ti përgatitesh për festën e Bajramit, qofsh babë, nënë, burrë, grua, djalë apo vajzë si dhe s'ka dyshim se ofron çdo gjë që është e nevojshme për festë, si veshja, ushqimi dhe dëfrimi, por shto edhe një përgatitje tjetër të çmueshme për Zotin xh.sh. dhe të vlefshme për vëllezërit, gjegjësisht përgatitjen për mënjanimin e barrës dhe vështirësive nga të mjerët dhe të varfërit e mjedisit tënd!..    
Kërko fqiun tënd, të afërmin apo anëtarin tjetër të shoqërisë dhe pyete për nevojat e tij, ndihmoi që të depërtojë gëzimi në zemrat e fëmijëve dhe gruas së tij, e nëse s'mundesh një gjë të tillë, atëherë ndihmoi me fjalë të mira, buzëqeshje të këndshme, dëshira të sinqerta nga zemra yte islame dhe përkujtoi vëllezërit që vuajnë në botë!    
Në mëngjesin e festës kur t'ua urosh anëtarëve të familjes festën dhe kur të tuboheni rreth ushqimit të këndshëm e pijeve të freskëta, përkujtoi të vobektit që nuk e kanë në atë mëngjes buzëqeshjen e të jatit të tyre, të vejat që nuk e përjetojnë dashurinë e burrave të tyre dhe refugjatët që i deportoi kolonializmi mizor, sepse këta njerëz e presin festën me lot në sy, janë të preokupuar me zjarr dhe nuk e shijojnë qetësinë, sigurimin dhe paqen.    
Pos këtyre, rikujto edhe veten tënde, sepse kur pikëllohesh për plagët e vëllezërve tuaj, pikëllohesh edhe për plagën tënde dhe kur i plotëson nevojat e fqinjve tuaj, i plotëson edhe nevojat tua personale. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:    
"Çkado që të jepni nga pasuria, e keni për veten tuaj". (Bekare: 272)    
"Kush bën mirë, ai e ka për vete". (Fussilet: 46)    
Pasha shpirtin tim, s'ka më të madhëruar e më të lartësuar se Muhammedi a.s., i cili kur ua mëson njerëzve dashurinë, mirësinë dhe vëllazërimin, thotë:    
"Ai që e shpëton vëllain e vet nga ndonjë vështirësi e kësaj bote, Zoti  e shpëton atë nga një vështirësi në botën tjetër".    
"Zoti i ndihmon robit (njeriut), gjersa ai i ndihmon vëllait të vet". (Muslimi).    
"Kush nuk interesohet për çështjet e muslimanëve, s'është prej tyre (s'është musliman)." (Hakimi).    
"Shembulli i dashurisë dhe i mëshirës së ndërsjellë tek besimtarët i ngjanë trupit, gjegjësisht nëse ankohet një organ, ankohen edhe organet tjera". (Muslimi dhe Ahmedi).    
- O Zot, na bën prej atyre, të cilët të falënderohen për begatitë Tua, u ndihmojnë vëllezërve dhe i përgjigjen thirrjes Sate në çdo rast e në çdo kohë!    
O Zot, unë jam këtu, para Teje!    
O Zot, deklaroj se s'ke shok!    
O Zot, deklaroj se falënderimi, begatia dhe sundimi të takojnë vetëm Ty!    
O Zot, deklaroj se s'ke shok!

----------


## Klevis2000

KAPITULLI I AGJËRIMIT

*23. NDËRPRERJA E MENSTRUACIONEVE DHE AGJËRIMI*
Pyetje: Nëse menstruacionet ndërpriten menjëherë pas agimit, d.m.th. pas hyrjes së kohës së namazit të sabahut, a duhet ta agjëroj atë ditë? Nëse e agjëroj, a është i saktë agjërimi im, apo duhet të agjëroj një herë tjetër?
Përgjigje: Dijetarët kanë rënë dakort që, në këtë rast, gruaja duhet të agjërojë një ditë tjetër për të zëvendësuar agjërimin e asaj dite, ndërsa përsa i përket agjërimit të pjesës së mbetur të ditës, ata kanë shfaqur dy mendime të ndryshme:
1- Sipas mendimit mendimit të parë, gruaja duhet të agjërojë pjesën e mbetur të ditës dhe në të njëjtën kohë duhet ta kompesojë një herë tjetër agjërimin e asaj dite.
2- Sipas mendimit të dytë, ajo nuk duhet ta agjërojë pjesën e mbetur të asaj dite, sepse agjërimi i saj nuk është i saktë, për vetë faktin se në kohën e fillimit të agjërimit ajo nuk e ka pasur për detyrë agjërimin e asaj dite. Meqenëse agjërimi i saj nuk është i pranuar, atëherë vazhdimi i tij gjatë pjesës së mbetur të ditës është i pakuptimtë, sepse në fillimin e kohës ajo e kishte të ndaluar atë dhe në të njëjtën kohë dihet fare mirë se përkufizimi i agjërimit, në aspektin fetar, është: Lënia (për hir të Allahut) e ushqimeve, pijeve dhe marrëdhënieve seksuale nga agimi i ditës, deri në perëndimin e diellit.
Siç shihet, mendimi i dytë është më i saktë se i pari.
Ibn Uthejmin

*24. DALJA E PIKAVE TË GJAKUT*
Pyetje: A është i saktë agjërimi i asaj gruaje, nga e cila rrjedhin sasi të vogla pikash gjaku, gjatë gjithë muajit të Ramazanit?
Përgjigje: Agjërimi i saj është më se i saktë, pasi këto pika gjaku nuk janë prej gjakut të menstruacioneve, por dalin prej enëve të gjakut.
Sipas disa transmetimeve të sakta, kur u pyet për këtë gjë, Ali ibn Ebi Talib ka thënë se rrjedhja e gjakut në këtë mënyrë, është e ngjashme me rrjedhjen e gjakut nga hundët, d.m.th. ky gjak nuk është prej menstruacioneve.
Ibn Uthejmin

*25. LARJA PAS AGIMIT*
Pyetje: Nëse menstruacionet apo lehonia ndërpriten para agimit, d.m.th. para se të hyjë koha e namazit të sabahut, por gruaja nuk ka mundësi të lahet vetëm pas agimit, a është i saktë agjërimi i saj?
Përgjigje: Agjërimi i saj, në të dyja rastet, është i saktë, sepse rasti i saj është i ngjashëm me rastin e xhunubit, të cilin mund ta zërë ezani i sabahut pa u larë akoma. Allahu i Madhëruar thotë:
"E tani mund të kryeni marrëdhënie seksuale me gratë tuaja35 (gjatë netëve të Ramazanit) dhe kërkoni atë që ka caktuar Allahu për ju. Hani e pini deri sa të dallohet peu i bardhë (drita e mëngjesit) nga ai i ziu (errësita e natës) në agim." {2:187}
Pra, përderisa marrëdhëniet seksuale janë të lejuara deri në agim, sigurisht që larja nuk mund të bëhet vetëm pas agimit, d.m.th. pasi të hyjë koha e namazit të sabahut.
Po ashtu, Aishja thotë se:"Profeti (paqja qoftë mbi të) gdhihej xhunub dhe agjëronte." Pra, Profeti (paqja qoftë mbi të) lahej pas hyrjes së kohës së namazit të sabahut.
Ibn Uthejmin

*26. ARDHJA E MENSTRUACIONEVE DHE AGJËRIMI*
Pyetje: Nëse gruaja ndjen ardhjen e menstruacioneve, apo dhembjet e zakonshme pak para perëndimit të diellit, mirëpo rrjedhja e gjakut fillon pas perëndimit të tij, a është i saktë agjërimi i saj?
Përgjigje: Nëse rrjedhja e gjakut fillon pas perëndimit të diellit, atëherë agjërimi i saj është i saktë, pavarësisht nëse shenjat e ardhjes së menstruacioneve apo dhembjet e zakonshme të tyre fillojnë para perëndimit.
Ibn Uthejmin

*27. GJAKU I MENSTRUACIONEVE*
Pyetje: Nëse gruaja sheh se është duke i rrjedhur pak gjak, por nuk është e sigurtë nëse është gjak menstruacionesh, apo jo, a është i saktë agjërimi i saj?
Përgjigje: Agjërimi i saj është i saktë, sepse ajo konsiderohet e pastër derisa të sigurohet plotësisht se gjaku i dalë është i menstruacioneve.
Ibn Uthejmin

*29. NGRËNIA GJATË RAMAZANIT*
Pyetje: Ai lejohet gruas me menstruacione apo lehonë që hajë e të pijë gjatë muajit të Ramazanit?
Përgjigje: Asaj i lejohet që të hajë e të pijë lirisht, por në të njëjtën kohë duhet të ruhet që të mos e shohin fëmijët e vegjël, sepse ata nuk e kuptojnë këtë gjë dhe mund të mendojnë së ajo po e prish agjërimin pa asnjë shkak.
Ibn Uthejmin

*FUNDI I MENSTRUACIONEVE*
Pyetje: A duhet të agjërojë gruaja, nëse në ditët e fundit të menstruacioneve të saj, para pastrimit, nuk është shfaqur akoma shenja e pastrimit, sekrecioni i bardhë?
Përgjigje: Ky sekrecion nuk shfaqet tek të gjitha gratë, ndaj ato gra që nuk e kanë zakon të shohin sekrecionin e bardhë,36 duhet të agjërojnë. Ndërsa ato gra, tek të cilat dalja e sekrecionit të bardhë
është prej zakonit të tyre, nuk duhet të agjërojnë derisa ta shohin atë.
Ibn Uthejmin

*VONIMI I AGJËRIMIT TË DITËVE TË LËNA GJATË RAMAZANIT*
Pyetje: Ç'duhet të bëjnë ato gra, të cilat i zë Ramazani pa plotësuar akoma agjërimin e ditëve të lëna nga Ramazani i kaluar?
Përgjigje: Këto gra duhet të pendohen sinqerisht për këtë vepër dhe të kërkojnë falje nga Allahu, sepse vonimi pa arsye i zëvendësimit të ditëve të lëna, deri në ardhjen e Ramazanit tjetër, është kategorikisht i ndaluar. Aishja, e shoqja e Profetit, thotë:
"Në disa raste, nuk kam pasur mundësi që t'i agjëroja ditët e lëna nga Ramazani, përveçse në Shaban."37
Sidoqoftë, ato duhet t'i zëvendësojnë ditët e lëna nga Ramazani i parë pas mbarimit të Ramazanit të dytë.
Ibn Uthejmin

----------


## Klevis2000

Mirse erdhe Ramazan (Përgëzimi dhe urimi gjatë ardhjes së Muajit Ramazan)





Pa dyshim se njerëzit zakonisht urojnë dhe përgzojnë gjërat e mira që u ndodhin njerëzve në jetë. Ata u përgëzojnë lindjen e fëmijës, hyrjen në punë, dasmat, tubimet miqësore, etj, mirëpo të paktë janë ata që ua përgëzojnë njëri tjetrit ardhjen e këtij muaji të bekuar, muajit Ramazan.

Nëse analizojmë gjendjen e muslimanëve të hershëm duke filluar që nga koha e Muhammedit [alejhisselam], do të vërejmë se ata ua kanë përgëzuar njëri tjetrit ardhjen e këtij muajit të bekuar.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÃÊÇßã ÑãÖÇä ÔåÑ ãÈÇÑß ÝÑÖ Çááå ÚÒ æÌá Úáíßã ÕíÇãå¡ ÊÝÊÍ Ýíå ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáÓãÇÁ¡ æÊÛáÞ Ýíå ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáÌÍíã¡ æÊÛáø Ýíå ãÑÏÉ ÇáÔíÇØíä¡ ááå Ýíå áíáÉ åí ÎíÑ ãä ÃáÝ ÔåÜÑ¡ ãä ÍõÑöã ÎíÑåÇ ÝÞÜÏ ÍõÜÑã)).

U ka ardhur Ramazani, muaj i bekuar. All-llahu ua ka obliguar agjërimin e këtij muaji. Në këtë muaj happen dyert e qiellit, mbyllen dyert e xhehenemit, lidhen në pranga shejtanët e inatosur. All-llahu në këtë muaj ka një natë, e cila është më e mirë se një mijë muaj. Ai që privohet nga të mirat e kësaj nate, është privuar nga çdo e mirë. (Nesaiu, sahih).

Ky hadith i lartpërmendur na mëson se duhet përgëzuar dhe uruar muslimanët njëri tjetrit ardhjen e këtij muajit të bekuar dhe fitimprurës.

Ibn Rexhebi [rahimehull-llah] thotë: Si ka mundësi mos të përgëzon besimtari me hapjen e dyerve të xhennetit?! Si ka mundësi mos të përgëzon mëkatari me mbylljen e dyerve të zjarrit?! Si ka mundësi njeriu i mençur mos të përgëzon për kohën, në të cilën prangosen djajtë?! Si ka mundësi që kjo kohë ti përngjajë në ndonjë mënyrë kohëve tjera?!. (Lataiful-Mearif, fq. 279).


Publikim i gëzimit dhe lumturisë për ardhjen e këtij muajit të bekuar


Ashtu sikurse gëzohet njeriu në jetë për gjëra të mira që i ndodhin, aq më shumë duhet të gëzohet dhe ta publikon këtë gëzim, kur ti ofrohet mundësia për adhurim dhe respekt ndal All-llahut, [subhanehu ve teala].

Kjo ndjenjë i ka kapluar të gjithë besimtarët e devotshëm që nga koha e muslimanëve të parë e deri më këto ditë.

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÞÇá ÊÚÇáì: {Þõáú ÈöÝóÖúáö ٱááøóåö æóÈöÑóÍúãóÊöåö ÝóÈöÐóáößó ÝóáúíóÝúÑóÍõæÇú åõæó ÎóíúÑñ ãøãøóÇ íóÌúãóÚõæäó}[íæäÓ:58].

Thuaj: "Vetëm mirësisë së All-llahut dhe mëshirës së Tij le t'i gëzohen, se është shumë më e dobishme se ajo që grumbullojnë ata. (junus: 58).

Hilal ibn Jesafi thotë: Gëzohen për Islamin dhe Kur'anin. (Tefsisi i Taberiut, 7/125 dhe Tefsisi i Ibn Ebi Hatemit, 6/1960).

Ejfea Kilaiu [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon: kur i erdhi Omerit [radijall-llahu anhu] haraxhi (prehu i luftës) nga Iraku, doli me shërbëtorin e vet dhe filloi ti numërojë devetë. Pas numërimit vërejti se ato janë më shumë në këtë vit e tha: elhamdulilah- e falënderojmë Zotin, kurse shërbëtori i tij tha: kjo është dhunti dhe mëshirë prej All-llahut. Ia ktheu Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu]: po gënjen (po gabon), nuk është ky qëllimi nga ajeti:

{Þõáú ÈöÝóÖúáö ٱááøóåö æóÈöÑóÍúãóÊöåö ÝóÈöÐóáößó ÝóáúíóÝúÑóÍõæÇú åõæó ÎóíúÑñ ãøãøóÇ íóÌúãóÚõæäó} [íæäÓ:58]¡ 

Thuaj: "Vetëm mirësisë së All-llahut dhe mëshirës së Tij le t'i gëzohen, se është shumë më e dobishme se ajo që grumbullojnë ata. (junus: 58).

Sepse kjo është prej asaj që e grumbullojmë. (Tefsiri i Ibn Ebi hatimit, 6/ 1960).

Kasimiu thotë: dhuntia e All-llahut është Kur'ani, kurse mëshira e Tij është Islami. Me ardhjen e këtyre dy gjërave madhështore gëzohuni, e jo me gjërat kalimtare dhe të pavlerë të kësaj bote. Gëzimi me këto të mira gjigante është më i mirë se sa grumbullimi i pasurisë dhe epsheve, sepse grumbullimi i tyre nuk do të bëjë dobi e as që do të mbeten te ti përgjithmonë. Qëllimi i ajetit është: nëse duhet të gëzohen për ndonjë gjë, atëherë le të gëzohen për ardhjen e këtyre dy gjërave. ( Tefsiri i Kasemiut, 9/ 46).

Pastaj agjërimi i muajit të Ramazanit është një prej shtyllave të Islamit.

Ibn Rexheb Hanbeliu thotë: Arritja e muajit të Ramazanit dhe agjërimi i tij është dhunti shumë e madhe për ate që ia mundëson All-llahu i Lartësuar. Argument për këtë është hadithi që tregon për tre personat, prej të cilëve dy ranë shehidë, kurse i treti vdiq në shtratin e tij, pas tyre. Këtë të fundit e panë në ëndër, se ua kishte kaluar. Atëherë Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: 

((ÃáíÓ ÈÚÏåãÇ ßÐÇ æßÐÇ ÕáÇÉ¡ æÃÏÑß ÑãÖÇä ÝÕÇãå¡ ÝæÇáÐí äÝÓí ÈíÏå¡ Åä ÈíäåãÇ áÃÈÚÏ ããÇ Èíä ÇáÓãÇÁ æÇáÃÑÖ))

A nuk ka falur pas tyre kaq e kaq namaze, e ka takuar muajin e Ramazanit dhe ka agjënuar. Pasha Ate në Dorë të të Cilit është shpirti im, mes tyre ka dallim sikurse mes qiejve dhe tokës. (Ahmedi, sahih).

Ai që mëshirohet në këtë muaj, ai është i mëshiruari, ai që privohet nga të mirat në këtë muaj, ai është i privuari, ai që nuk mer nozull nga këto ditë për ditën e kthimit, ai është i qortuari. (Letaiful-Mearif, fq. 280).


Kush gëzohet me ardhjen e Ramazanit


Ata që gëzohen me ardhjen e muajit të Ramazanit janë dy lloje:

1- Njerëzit e adhurimeve dhe besimit;

Ata gëzohen me ardhjen e këtij muajit sepse në këtë muaj u happen mundësitë për adhurime të llojllojshme dhe për shkak të shpërblimit që e ka përgaditur All-llahu për ata që agjërojnë.

All-llahu ka përgaditur shpërblime për:

a) Agjërimin:

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((æãä ÕÇã ÑãÖÇä ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå))([1]).

Ai që e agjëron muajin e Ramazanit me besim dhe shpresim (të shpërblimit), i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Ibn Haxheri duke komentuar fjalën me besim thotë: domethënë duke i besuar premtimit të Zotit për shpërblim, kurse me shpresim domethënë duke kërkuar shpërblimin, e jo për ndonjë far qëllimi tjetër, siç është syfaqësia, ose diç tjetër. (Fethul-Bari, 4/ 251).

b) Namazi i teravisë.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä ÞÇã ÑãÖÇä ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå))([3]).

Kush fal namazin me besim dhe shpresim, i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Imam Neveviu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: qëllimi nga fjala namaz është namazi i teravisë. (Sherh Sahihul-Muslim, 6/ 39).

c) Gjallërimi natës së Kadrit.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä íÞã áíáÉ ÇáÞÏÑ ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå))([5]).

Kush e gjallëron natën e Kadrit me besim dhe shpresim, i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Aisheja [radijall-llahu anha] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÊÍÑæÇ áíáÉ ÇáÞÏÑ Ýí ÇáæÊÑ ãä ÇáÚÔÑ ÇáÃæÇÎÑ ãä ÑãÖÇä))([6]).

Kërkonie natën e Kadrit në netët tek të dhjetshit të fundit të Ramazanit. (Buhariu).

Imam Neveviu thotë: Fjala e Pejgamberit [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: kërkoni natën e kadrit, domethënë kujdesuni gjat kërkimit dhe përpjekuni në atë natë. (Sherhu Sahihil-Muslim, 5/ 58).

d) Umreja.

Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një gruas nga Ensarët i ka thënë:

&Ccedil;ka të pengon të kryejsh haxhxhin me ne? Tha: kishim një deve me të cilën bartnim ujë, mirëpo ate e mori filani dhe djali i tij, dmth burri dhe djali i saj, e na la vetëm një deve me të cilin bartim ujë.

Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i tha:

((ÝÅÐÇ ßÇä ÑãÖÇä ÇÚÊãÑí Ýíå¡ ÝÅä ÚãÑÉ Ýí ÑãÖÇä ÍÌÉ))([8]). æÝí áÝÙ: ((ÝÅä ÚãÑÉ Ýí ÑãÖÇä ÊÞÖí ÍÌÉ Ãæ ÍÌÉ ãÚí))([9]). 

Kur të vjen muaji i Ramazanit, kryje umren gjatë këtij muaji, sepse umreja gjatë këtij muajit është sikurse haxhxhi. E në transmetimin tjetër qëndron: Umreja gjat Ramazanit vlen sa haxhxhi ose sa haxhxhi me mua. (Buhariu).

Ibnul-Arabiu thotë: Hadithi që flet për umren gjat Ramazanit është i vërtetë dhe kjo është dhunti e madhe prej All-llahut. Umreja arrinë vlerën e haxhxhit nëse bëhet gjatë Ramazanit. (Fethul-Bari, 3/ 604).

Kurse Imam Ibn Xhevziu thotë: Ky hadith tregon se shpërblimi i veprës shtohet me shtimin e vlerës së kohës, ashtu sikurse shtohet me shtimin e pranisë së zemrës dhe sinqeritetit. (Fethul-Bari, 3/ 604).

e) Leximi i Kur'anit.

Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka qenë njeriu më bujar, e më bujari ishte gjat Ramazanit, kur takohej me Xhibrilin [alejhisselam]. Ate e takonte secilën natë të Ramazanit, nga i cili e mësonte Kur'anin. Me të vërtetë Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ishte më bujar se era (që sjell pllenimin). (Buhariu).

2- Njerëzit e shkujdesur, të argëtimit dhe mëkateve.

Ata gëzohen për llojllojshmërinë e ahengjeve dhe argëtimeve që bëhen gjat muajit të Ramazanit, prej tyre:

- Ushqimet e llojllojshme të Ramazanit.

Me të cilat ushqime mbushin barkun dhe ngopen dhe e stërngarkojnë lukthin. Nga kjo gjë shumë pak njerëz shpëtojnë. Pa dyshim se kjo është në kundërshtim me urtësinë e agjërimit, i cili kërkon pakësim të ushqimit, që ndihmon në pastrimin dhe lartësimin e shpirtit. Pastaj mbushja e barkut me llojlloj ushqime të këndshme të pengon edhe gjat faljes së namazit të teravisë.

Të vërtetën e ka thënë Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur thotë:

((ãÇ ãáÃ ÂÏãíøñ æÚÇÁð ÔÑÇð ãä ÈØä¡ ÈÍÓÈ ÇÈä ÂÏã ÃßáÇÊ íõÞãä ÕáÈå¡ ÝÅä ßÇä áÇ ãÍÇáÉ¡ ÝËáË áØÚÇãå¡ æËáË áÔÑÇÈå¡ æËáË áäÝÓå))([13]).

Biri i Ademit nuk ka mbushur enë më të keqe se sa barkun e vet. I mjafton birit të Ademit disa kafshata për ta mbajtur gjallë shpirtin, e nëse e ka domosdo, atëherë një të tretën për ushqimin e tij, një të tretën për pijen dhe një të tretën për frymëmarje. (Tirmidhiu, sahih).

- Tubimet e ndryshme gjatë ramazanit dhe përcjellja e llojlloj serialeve.

Këto gjëra të fusin në harame, qofshin harame të syrit, ose të veshit ose të gjymtyrëve tjera. Përdorimi i gjymtyrave tuaja në gjëra të ndaluara gjatë këtij muajit të bekuar, duke pasur para sysh vlerën e këtyre ditëve, me të vërtetë është një mëkat shumë i madh.

- Përzierja e gjinive, grave dhe burrave nëpër vende të shumta, gjëra të cilat bëhen shkak për të rënë në mëkate edhe më të mëdha, siç është vetmimi me grua të huaj ose rënia në mëkatin e zinasë. Për këtë gjë përgjegjësi i parë dhe kryesor është kryefamiljari.

Pejgamberi [salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:

((ßáßã ÑÇÚò¡ æßáßã ãÓÄæá Úä ÑÚíÊå¡ ÇáÅãÇã ÑÇÚ¡ æãÓÄæá Úä ÑÚíÊå¡ æÇáÑÌá ÑÇÚò Ýí Ãåáå¡ æåæ ãÓÄæá Úä ÑÚíÊå¡ æÇáãÑÃÉ ÑÇÚíÉ Ýí ÈíÊ ÒæÌåÇ æãÓÄæáÉ ÚäÏ ÑÚíÊåÇ¡ æÇáÎÇÏã ÑÇÚò Ýí ãÇá ÓíÏå æãÓÄæá Úä ÑÚíÊå)).

Secili prej jush është bari dhe secili do të jep llogari për tufën e tij. Imami është bari dhe është përgjegjës për tufën e tij (xhematin). Burri është bari në shtëpinë e tij dhe është përgjegjës për tufën e tij. Gruaja është bari në shtëpimë e burrit të saj dhe është përgjegjëse për tufën e sajë. Shërbëtori është bari në pasurinë e pronarit të vet dhe është përgjegjës për tufën e tij. (Buhariu).


&Ccedil;ka shpresonte gjenerata e hershme e Islamit gjatë arritjes së muajit Ramazan

Muala ibn Fadli tregon: Ata i luteshin All-llahut gjashtë muaj që të arrijnë muajin e Ramazanit, pastaj luteshin gjashtë muaj që ti pranojë All-llahu veprat e tyre që i kanë bërë gjatë këtij muajit. (Lataiful-Mearif, fq. 280).

Jahja ibn Kethiri thotë: Prej lutjeve të tyre ishte edhe kjo: All-llahu ynë, më dorëzo gjer te muaji Ramadan, ma dorëzo muajin Ramadan dhe më mundëso ta dorëzoj këtë muaj me vepra të pranuara. (Lataiful-Mearif, fq. 280).


Gabimet që ndodhin gjatë pritjes së muajit Ramazan


Gjatë kësaj pritje të këtij muajit të bekuar ndodhin disa gabime, disa prej tyre janë më të vogla e disa janë më të mëdha, prej tyre:

1- Kalimi i muajit Shaban në haje dhe pije, nga frika se në muajin Ramazan nuk do të ngihet duke ngrënë.

2- Mllefosja nga ardhja e këtij muajit të bekuar.

Tregohet në histori se një njeri me emrin Reshid ibn Sefih ka thurur poezi, ku mes tjerash ka thënë:

Më thërriti muaji i agjërimit, ah sikur mos të ishte ky muaj

Nuk do të agjëroja asnjë muaj deri në fund të kohës

Po të kisha mundësi ndaj ndonjë muajit

Do ta sulmoja me tërë forcën time këtë muaj.

E kaploi një sëmundje e madhe këtë njeri dhe vdiq para se ta arrijë muajin e ardhshëm të Ramadanit. (Lataiful-Mearif, fq. 276).

3- Vrapimi pas blerjes së ushqimeve për këtë muaj.

Xhabiri [radijall-llahu anhu] kaloi pran Omerit [radijall-llahu anhu], e në dorë kishte një copë mishi, të cilën e kishte blerë me një dirhem. Omeri i tha: çështë kjo? Tha: e bleva për një dirhem. I tha: a çdo herë që ke ëndje për ndonjë gjë do ta blesh. Mos u ban nga ata që i përmend ajeti:

{ ÃóÐúåóÈúÊõãú ØóíøÈóÜٰÊößõãú Ýöì ÍóíóÜٰÊößõãõ ٱáÏøõäúíóÇ} [ÇáÃÍÞÇÝ:20]"([3]).

E në ditën kur ata që nuk besuan paraqiten pranë zjarrit (e u thonë): ju i shfryëzuat të mirat në jetën e dynjasë dhe i përjetuat ato, . (El-Ahkaf: 20). (Musennefi i Ibn Ebi Shejbes, 5/ 140).

Hyri Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] te djali i tij Abdull-llahu dhe te ai pa mish. I tha: çka është ky mish? Tha: mu kujtua të ha mish dhe e bleva. I tha: a çdo her që ta ka ëndja ndonjë gjë, ti e ha. Mjafton të konsiderohet israf, të hash çdo gjë që ta ka ëndja. (Zuhd, Ibn Ebi Asim, 1/ 123).

Disa njerëz nga selefi e shitën një robëreshë që e kishin. Kur erdhi muaji i Ramazanit, pronair i ri i saj bëhej gati për këtë muaj, kurse kjo i pyeti: çka jeni duke bërë? I thanë: bëhemi gati për Ramazan? I tha: ju, a nuk agjëroni në ditët tjera përveç se gjat Ramazanit?! Isha te disa njerëz që ata tërë kohën e kishin Ramazan. Më ktheni te ata. (Letaiful-Mearif, fq. 278).

Këtë shkrim e kam përgaditur duke u mbështetur në materialin të cilin e kam gjetur në faqen Minber.net.

----------


## Klevis2000

Agjërimi i Pejgamberit[sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]në Ramazan



Falenderimi i qoftë All-llahut...Bekimi dhe paqeja qofshin mbi Pejgamberin e Tij dhe mbi të gjthë ata që e pasojnë atë.

Po ju paraqesim agjërimin e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke përmendur farzet, rregullat, duatë, vendimet e agjërimit dhe llojet e saj, veprat që e prishin agjërimin dhe gjërat tjera. Lusim All-llahun xhel-le shanuhu që t'u mundëson muslimanëve praktikimin e sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në çdo vepër, qoftë ajo e madhe ose e vogël.

Definicioni i agjërimit është: Agjërimi është adhurim ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve tea'la] duke lënë ato vepra që e prishin agjërimin nga mëngjesi e deri në perëndim të diellit.

Agjërimi i Ramazanit: Agjërimi i Ramazanit është njëra prej shtyllave të Islamit, siç thotë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: "Islami ngritet mbi pesë shtylla: Dëshmia se s'ka të adhuruar përveç All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi është i dërguar i Tij, falja e namazit, dhënia e zekatit, agjërimi i Ramazanit dhe shkuarja në haxhxh". (Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.)

Njerëzit gjatë agjërimit

-Agjërimi është farz për çdo musliman të moshërritur, të mençur, që ka mundësi ta bëjë këtë dhe nuk është udhëtar.

-Kafiri nuk agjëron dhe nuk e ka detyrë ta bëjë kaza agjërimin nëse e pranon Islamin.

-I vogli, i cili nuk ka arritur kohën e moshëritjes, nuk e ka për detyrë të agjëron, edhe pse është mirë të urdhërohet që të agjërojë me qëllim që të mësohet.

-I sëmuri me sëmundje të papritur, i cili pret që të shërohet, nëse është për të agjëruar mund të mos agjërojë, të cilin e bën kaza pasi që të shërohet.

-I çmenduri nuk duhet të agjërojë as të ushqejë tjerët (si shpagim) edhe pse është i madh. Gjithashtu edhe idioti (njeriu me zhvillim mendor shumë të mangët nga lindja), i cili nuk mund të dallon dhe plaku, i cili nuk mund të dallon.

-Ai që nuk mund të agjëron nga ndonjë shkak i përhershëm, siç është pleqëria e rëndë edhe i sëmuri prej ndonjë sëmundje që nuk mund të shërohet, duhet të ushqejë për çdo ditë nga një të varfër.

-Gruaja shtatzënë dhe gjidhënësja nëse u vjen rëndë, mund të mos agjërojnë nga shkaku i shtatzënësisë dhe gjidhënies ose nëse kanë frikë për foshnjen e tyre, mund të mos agjërojë dhe këtë ta bëjnë kaza pasi që të largohet frika.

-Ajo që është në menstruacion dhe në periudhë të lehonisë, nuk agjëron gjatë menstruacionit dhe lehonisë, kurse pasi që të kalon kjo kohë e bën kaza.

-Ai që detyrohet të prish agjërimin për të shpëtuar ndokend nga mbytja ose djegia, më vonë këtë e bën kaza.

-Udhëtari nëse don agjëron, e nëse don e prish agjërimin, e pastaj i bënë kaza ditët në të cilat nuk ka agjëruar, pa marrë parasysh a është udhëtimi i përkohshëm ose i përhershëm. Pra, agjërimi mund ta prish, pasiqë është jashtë vendit të vet.

Rregullat e agjërimit 

1- Nijeti: 

Është farz të nijet para mëngjesit në agjërimin e Ramazanit, ngase Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Ai që nuk vendos agjërimin para mëngjesit, nuk ka agjërimi. (Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.)

Gjithashtu Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Ai që nuk bën nijet për agjërim natën (dmth: para mëngjesit), nuk ka agjërim". (Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.) Vendi i nijetit është zemra, kurse të bërit nijet me gojë nuk transmetohet nga Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e as nga ndonjë sahabi.

2- Koha e agjërimit:

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

"Hani dhe pini derisa qartë të dallohet peri i bardhë nga peri i zi në agim..." (El-Bekare: 187)

Ekzistojnë dy lloj agimesh:

- Agimi i rrejshëm: Në këtë kohë nuk lejohet falja e namazit të mëngjesit (sabahut), ku agjëruesi nuk e ndërpret ushqimin agjëruesi. Ky mëngjes është kur të del një dritë e bardhë e gjatë e ndriçueshme dhe e ngritur si bishti i luanit.

- Agimi i vërtetë: Në këtë kohë ndalohet ngrënia për agjëruesin dhe fillon koha e namazit të sabahut. Kjo kohë është kur paraqitet drita e kuqe e përhapur çdokund mbi kodra e male.

Kurse, kur të drejtohet nata nga lindja e të shkon dita nga perëndimi dhe të perëndon dielli, atëherë lejohet që agjëruesi të bëjë iftarë. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Kur të drejtohet, të vjen nata nga kjo anë (lindja) e të shkon dita nga kjo anë (perëndimi) dhe të perëndon dielli, agjëruesi lejohet të bën iftar". (Tra. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.) Dmth: pas perëndimit të diellit edhe pse shihet drita e tij.

3- Syfyri (Suhuri): 

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Vija ndarëse mes agjërimit tonë dhe agjërimit të ehli kitabit është ngrënia e syfyrit". (Tra. Muslimi)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Bereqeti është në tre gjëra: Në xhemat (bashkësi), në paçamurë (përshesh) dhe në syfyr". (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Taberaniu në "Mu'xhemul-kebir".)

Syfyri është bereqet ngase është pasim i sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe të mundëson që më lehtë ta kalosh agjërimin. Pastaj, syfyri është ushqim i bekuar, siç e ka emërtuar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: "Nxitoni në ushqimin e bekuar". (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Syfyri është ushqim i bereqetshëm, prandaj mos e leni, së paku pini një gllënkë ujë, ngase All-llahu dhe melekët bëjnë dua për atë që ngrihet për të ngrënë syfyr". (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Sa syfyr i mirë për besimtarin është hurma". (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

Prej sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është vonimi i syfyrit deri në mëngjes.

4-Agjëruesi duhet lënë:

a-Thëniet e rrejshme. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Kush nuk i len thëniet e rrejshme dhe veprimin me to, All-llahu nuk ka nevojë që ai ta len ushqimin dhe pijen". (Tra. Buhariu)

b-Fjalët e kota dhe të jomoralshme. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Agjërimi nuk është largim nga ngrënia dhe pija, por agjërim është largimi nga fjalët e kota dhe të jomoralshme, ashtu që nëse të shan dikush ose nuk sjellet mirë ndaj teje, thuaj: unë agjëroj, unë agjëroj". (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ibën Huzejmeja.)

5-Agjëruesit i lejohet:

- Të bëhet xhunub. Aisheja radijall-llahu anha tregon se Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e takonte mëngjesi duke qenë xhunub, e kur ngritej lahej dhe vazhdonte agjërimin. (Mutefekun alejhi)

- Të përdor misvakun. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Sikur mos ti vinte rëndë ummetit tim, do ti urdhëroja të përdorin misvakun në çdo abdest. (Mutefekun alejhi)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në këtë hadith nuk veçoi agjëruesin prej të tjerëve. Duke u nisur nga kjo, themi se përdorja e misvakut është sunnet edhe për agjëruesin para çdo abdestit dhe para çdo namazit, dhe në çdo kohë, qoftë para ose pas drekës.

- Shpërlarja e gojës dhe hundës. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] shpërlante gojën dhe hundën edhe pse ishte duke agjëruar, mirëpo i ka ndaluar agjëruesit ta teprojnë gjatë shpërlarjes së gojës dhe hundës, duke thënë: ...shpërlaje mirë hundën, përveçse nëse je i agjërueshëm. (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

- Afrimi grave dhe puthja e tyre. Aisheja radijall-llah anha tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i puthte (gratë e tija) duke qenë i agjërueshëm, mirëpo e përmbante veten. (Mutefekun alejhi)

Mirëpo, këtë nuk ia preferojmë të riut, ngase ndodh që nuk mund ta përmban veten e tij e të bëjë marrëdhënie me gruan e tij, gjë e cila ia prish agjërimin, kurse i lejohet plakut, ngase ai mund të përmban veten e tij. (Hadithi sahih, tra. Ahmedi.)

- Analiza e gjakut dhe marrja e injekcioeneve joushqyese. Pasiqë këto gjëra as që ushqejnë e as që kalojnë nëpër fyt, nuk konsiderohen prej veprave që e prishin agjërimin.

- Hixhameja. Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka bërë hixhame duke qenë i agjërueshëm. (Buhariu) Në këtë hyn edhe nxjerrja e dhëmbit.

- Shijimi i ushqimit. Kjo vepër nuk e prish agjërimin nëse nuk hyn në fyt. Kjo që thamë vlen edhe për pastën e dhëmbëve, ngase transmetohet nga Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu, i cili thotë: Ska gjë nëse shijon uthullën ose ndonjë gjë tjetër, nëse kjo nuk depërton në fyt, kur je agjërueshëm. (Buhariu)

- Përdorimi i syrmeve dhe pikave që hudhen në sy. Këto gjëra nuk e prishin agjërimin pa marrë parasysh se a depërtojnë në fyt ose jo, ngase Imam Buhariu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: Enesi ibën Maliku, Hasan Basriu dhe Ibrahim Nehaiu i kanë lejuar përdorimin e syrmes agjëruesit (agjërueses).

6- Iftari.

- Nxitimi i iftarit. Kjo vepër është prej sunnetit të të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe është në kundërshtim me traditën e çifutëve dhe të krishterëve, të cilët presin derisa të dalin yjet. I Dërguari [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Njerëzit janë në të mirë përderisa e nxitojnë iftarin. (Mutefekun alejhi)

Ummeti im do të mbesin në sunnetin tim, përderisa nuk vonojnë iftarin derisa të dalin yjet. (Hadithi sahih, tra. Ibën Hibbani.)

- Ngrënia e iftarit duhet të jetë para faljes së akshamit. Enesi radijall-llahu anhu thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] hante iftarin para se të falej. (Hadithi është hasen, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

- Me çka është mirë të fillohet iftari? Enesi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: I Dërguari bënte iftar me hurma të freskëta, nëse nuk kishte të freskëta, atëherë me të thata, e nëse nuk kishte hurma, atëherë pinte ujë. (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

- Çduhet thënë para se të fillosh të hashë iftarë? Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Agjëruesi në kohë të iftarit posedon dua që nuk refuzohet. (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ibën Maxheja.)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] gjatë iftarit thoshte:

Shkoi etja, u lagën venët dhe mbeti shpërblimi insha-all-llah. (Hadithi është hasen, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

7- Veprat që prishin agjërimin:

- Ngrënia dhe pirja me qëllim. Agjërimi prihet pa marrë parasysh nëse ky ushqim është i dobishëm ose është i dëmshëm, siç është pirja e duhanit. Mirëpo, nëse e bën këtë nga harresa, me gabim ose nga përdhunimi, atëherë ska gjë insha-all-llah. I Dërguari [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Nëse një njeri nga harresa han dhe pin, le ta plotëson (vazhdon) agjërimin e tij, ngase ky është ushqimi me të cilin e ka ushqyer All-llahu dhe pije që ia ka ofruar All-llahu. (Mutefekun alejhi)

- Vjellja me qëllim. Nëse vjell me qëllim, agjërimi prishet, e nëse vjell pa qëllim, atëherë nuk prishet agjërimi. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Atë që e kapë vjellja nuk duhet ta bëjë kaza, kurse ai që vjell me qëllim duhet ta bëjë kaza. (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ebu Davudi.)

- Marëdhëniet seksuale. Nëse i ndodh një gjë e tillë njeriut gjatë Ramazanit, kjo ia prish agjërimin, mirëpo nuk i lejohet të han dhe të pin gjatë tërë ditës deri në iftar, e pastaj këtë duhet ta kompenzon dhe të shpaguan, duke liruar një rob. Nëse nuk ka rob, atëherë duhet të agjëron dy muaj pa ndërprerë, e nëse nuk ka mundësi ta bëjë as këtë, ateherë duhet të ushqen gjashtëdhjetë të varfër.

- Injeksionet e infuzionit. Këto injeksione e prishin agjërimin, ngase janë ushqim.

- Menstruacioni dhe lehonia. Gruas ia prishin agjërimin menstruacioni dhe lehonia. Kur ti kalon kjo periudhë, duhet ti kompenzojë ditët e kaluara.

- Injeksionet e gjakut. Nëse agjëruesi ka gjakderdhje të madhe, e i jepet gjak për të zëvendësuar gjakun e derdhur, kjo ia prish agjërimin.

8- Kompenzimi (Kazaja):

Ai që ka prishur agjërimin me ndonjë arsye është e pëlqyeshme që të nxiton ti kompenzon këto ditë. Nëse nuk ka mundësi ti agjëron pandërprerë, mund ti ndërpresë.

Të gjithë dijetarët janë të pëlqimit se ai që ka vdekur e i kanë mbetur namaze pa falur, askush nuk duhet tia kompenzon. Gjithashtu edhe ai i cili vdes e nuk ka mundur të agjëron, askush nuk duhet të agjëron për të, por për çdo ditë duhet të ushqen nga një të varfër. Nëse i vdekuri ka zotuar agjërim, atëherë të afërmit e tij duhet të agjërojnë, ngase Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Ai që vdes e ka zotuar agjërim, duhet të agjëron i afërmi i tij. (Mutefekun alejhi)

9- Lënia e namazit dhe agjërimi:

Ai që agjëron, kurse e len namazin, duhet të dijë se ka lënë një shtyllë më të rëndësishme se agjërimi. Agjërimi nuk ka mundësi ti bëjë aq shumë dobi nëse ky njeri e le namazin, ngase namazi është shtyllë e fesë, ngase ai që e le namazin, mund të del prej feje, kurse ai që del prej feje, prej tij nuk pranohet asnjë vepër. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Marrëveshja që është mes neve dhe atyre është namazi, ai që e le ka bërë kufër. (Hadithi është sahih, tra. Ahmedi.)

10- Namazi i natës (teravija)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një kohë e ka falur namazin e taravisë me xhemat, e pastaj e ka lënë duke pasur frikë se po i bëhet farz ky namaz ummetit të vet, e paataj nuk do të kenë mundësi ta kryejnë. Ky namaz falet tetë rekate pa vitrin, siç transmeton Aisheja radijall-llahu anha e cila thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] as gjatë Ramazanit, e as jashtë Ramazanit nuk falte mbi njëmbëdhjet rekate. (Mutefekun alejhi) Kur e ka ngjallur Omeri radijall-llahu anhu këtë sunnet në hilafetin e tij, i ka tubuar njerëzit në njëmbëdhjetë rekate, që të jetë në përputhje me sunnetin e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. (Shiko: El-Muveta, 1/115). Të gjitha transmetimet që i kundërshtohen kësaj janë të dobëta, dobësinë e të cilave e kanë treguar dijetarët e pranueshëm të shkencës së hadithit. Këtë që e bëjnë shumica e njerëzve sot, nuk është prej sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], e as prej veprës së Omerit [radijall-llahu anhu]. Prandaj, muslimani obligohet të vepron sipas sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] edhe pse shumica e njerëzve e kanë lënë pas dore këtë sunnet. Pastaj, ky nxitim që e shohim në namazin e muslimanëve, qoftë gjatë leximit të Kuranit, gjat rukusë, sexhdes, e tj në shumë raste e dëmton namazin, e në disa raste edhe e prish namazin. Zoti na ndihmoftë!

11- Sadakatul-fitri

Sadakatul-fitri është farz duke u bazuar në hadithin që e transmeton Ibën Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu], i cili thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e ka bërë farz sadakatul-fitrin për njerëzit në Ramazan. (Mutefekun alejhi)

Zekatul-fitri është vaxhib për çdo musliman, qoftë i vogël ose i madh, burrë ose grua, i lirë ose rob.

Sasia e saj. Zekatul-fitër duhet dhënë një sa (katër grushta) ose gjysmë sai (dy grushta) nga ajo që më tepër ushqehen njerëzit në atë vend, nëse i tepron nga ushqimi mbi një ditë e një natë.

Zekatul-fitri nxiret ditën e Bajramit para se të falet namazi i Bajramit, mirëpo mundet të jepet edhe para kësaj dite (një ose dy ditë), kurse nuk lejohet të vonohet pas namazit të bajramit.

Lusim All-llahun Fisnik, Zotin e Arshit të madh, që këtë vepër ta bëjë të sinqertë për hirë të Fytyrës së tij të Ndershme dhe prej shkaqeve të hyrjes në xhenetun-neim. Amin. 


http://www.albislam.com/ResultKerkim...=T%EB+gjith%EB

----------


## Klevis2000

Agjërimi dhe devotshmëria (pjesa e parë)





Diç mbi devotshmërinë


Fjala takva (ÇáÊÞæì) - devotshmëri buron prej fjalës vikaje (ÇáæÞÇíÉ) që domethënë: ruajtja nga gjërat që e dëmtojnë dhe i bëjnë keq.

Fjala devocion ose devotshmëri në gjuhën shqipe e ka këtë kuptim:

- Ndjenje e pastër dhe e zjarrtë nderimi, dashurie e besnikërie që ushqejmë ndaj dikujt a diçkaje, gatishmëri për të bërë gjithçka për të.

- Ndjenja e besimit të pakufishëm te dogma e një feje a te një kult dhe përulja e thellë ndaj tyre. (shiko: FGjSSh, fq. 319).

Dijetarët musliman kanë dhënë disa definicione rreth devotshmërisë, në vijim do ti përmendim disa prej tyre, edhe pse ato nuk dallojnë në origjinë e tyre:

1- Frika dhe të kapurit pas respekteve ndaj All-llahut dhe lërja e mëkateve. Ky është përmbledhës i të gjitha të mirave. (Shiko: Et-Teshil, 1/ 17 dhe Besair dhevi Temjiz, 2/ 115).

2- Hafidh Ibn Rexhebi [rahimehull-llah]- thotë: Origjina e takvallëkut është që mes tij dhe asaj nga e cila frikësohet dhe ruhet mburoje e cila do ta mbrojë nga ajo e keqe. Takvallaku i robit ndaj Zotit domethënë që mes tij dhe gjërave prej të cilave frikësohet, siç është Hidhërimi, Mllefi dhe Denimi i Tij, mburojë, e cila e mbron nga Ai, e ajo është zbatimi i urdhërave dhe largimi nga mëkatet.

Në domethënien e plotë të devotshmërisë hyn edhe: Veprimi i obligimeve dhe lërja e mëkateve dhe gjërave të dyshimta, ndoshta hyn edhe veprimi i gjërave të pëlqyera dhe lërja e veprave të papëlqyera. (Xhamiul-Ulumi vel-Hikemi, fq. 148- 149).

3- Hafidh ibn Kajjimi [rahimehull-llah]- thotë: Realiteti i takvallëkut është ti zbatosh respektet ndaj All-llahut, me besim dhe shpresim, si urdhër dhe ndalesa, duke e zbatuar atë që ka urdhëruar All-llahu me besim në urdhër dhe bindje në premtimin e Tij dhe duke lërë atë që ka ndaluar All-llahu me besim në ndalesë dhe me frikë nga kërcënimi. Siç ka thënë Talk ibn Hubejbi: Kur të bjer fitneja fikenie me takvallëk. 

Kanë thënë: çka është takvallëku?

Janë përgjigjur: Ti zbatosh respektet ndaj All-llahut, nën dritë prej All-llahut dhe duke shpresuar shpërblimin prej All-llahut. Ti lësh mëkatet, nën dritë të All-llahut duke u frikësuar nga denimi i All-llahut.

Kjo është prej definicioneve më të mira që janë thënë mbi takvallëkun. Sepse çdo punë duhet të ketë fillim dhe synim, kurse asnjë vepër nuk mundet të jetë adhurim nëse nuk buron nga besimi dhe vetëm besimi i pastër, e jo adeti, epshi, kërkimi i lavdatës dhe autoritetit, e synimi i tij të jetë shpërblimi i All-llahut dhe shpresimi i kënaqësisë së All-llahut. (Risaletut-Tebukije, fq. 15- 17).

4- Abdull-llah ibn Mesudi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë:

(( ÇáÊÞæì : Ãä íØÇÚ Çááå ÝáÇ íÚÕì ¡ æ Ãä íÐßÑ ÝáÇ íäÓì ¡ æ Ãä íÔßÑ ÝáÇ íßÝÑ ))

Takvallëku domethënë: të respektohet All-llahu e mos ti bëhet mëkat, të përmendet dhe most ë harohet dhe të falënderohet e mos të mohohet. (Hakimi, 2/ 294).

Ali ibn Talibi [radijall-llahu anhu] ka thënë:

(( ÇáÎæÝ ãä ÇáÌáíá æ ÇáÑÖÇ ÈÇáÊäÒíá æ ÇáÅÓÊÚÏÇÏ áíæã ÇáÑÍíá ))

Frika nga i Madhërishmi, dakordimi me pak dhe përgaditja për ditën e udhëtimit.

5- E kan pyetur Ebu Hurejren [radijall-llahu anhu], kurse ai është përgjigjur: a keni udhëtuar në ndonjë rrugë me therra?

Tha: po.

Si ke vepruar, pyeti sërish Ebu Hurejre?

Tha: kur shihja ndonjë therrë e kaloja, largohesha ose ndalesha.

Tha: kjo është takvallëku.

Në bazë të këtyre fjalëve Ibn Mutemeri e thurri këtë poezi:

Îá ÇáÐäæÈ ÕÛíÑåÇ æ ßÈíÑåÇ Ýåæ ÇáÊÞì

æÇÕäÚ ßãÇÔ ÝæÞ ÃÑÖ ÇáÔæß íÍÐÑ ãÇ íÑì

áÇ ÊÍÞÑä ÕÛíÑÉ Åä ÇáÌÈÇá ãä ÇáÚÕì

Lëri mëkatet, të voglat dhe të mëdhat, kjo është devotshmëria

Vepro sikur të jesh duke ecur mbi tokë me therra, kujdesesh ku shkel

Mos nënçmo mëkatet e vogla, sepse kodrat bëhen nga guralecat.

(Xhamiul-Ulumi vel-Hikemi, 140- 150).


Vlerat e takvallëkut- devotshmërisë


Takvallëku është një thesar shumë i rrallë, nëse e gjenë këtë thesar, në te mundesh të gjejsh margaritar, ari e argjend, pasuri e të mira, pronë e mbretëri.

Është një veçori që tubon në vehte të mirat e kësaj dhe asaj bote.

Nëse i hedhim një shikim Kur'anit do të vërjemë shumë vlera dhe të mira, prej tyre janë:

1- Udhëzimi i takon njerëzve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

åõÏðì áöáúãõÊøóÞöíäó (2)

udhëzues për ata që frikësohen (nga All-llahu). (El-Bekare: 2).

2- Ndihma dhe përkrahja e Zotit është për ata që janë të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Åöäøó Çááøóåó ãóÚó ÇáøóÐöíäó ÇÊøóÞóæúÇ æóÇáøóÐöíäó åõãú ãõÍúÓöäõæäó (128)

S'ka dyshim se All-llahu është me ata që janë të devotshëm (që ruhen prej të këqijave) dhe me ata që janë bemires. (En-Nahl: 128).

3- Miqësia e All-llahut është e veçantë për ata që janë të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóÇááøóåõ æóáöíøõ ÇáúãõÊøóÞöíäó (19)

 All-llahu është mbrojtës i besimtarëve të devotshëm. (El-Xhathije: 19).

4- Dashuria e All-llahut u takon njerëzve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

(( Åä Çááå íÍÈ ÇáãÊÞíä ))

S'ka dyshim se All-llahu i do të devotshmit. (Et-Teube: 4).

5- All-llahu të devotshmive u jep forcë ndarëse. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

íóÇ ÃóíøõåóÇ ÇáøóÐöíäó ÂãóäõæÇ Åöäú ÊóÊøóÞõæÇ Çááøóåó íóÌúÚóáú áóßõãú ÝõÑúÞóÇäÇð

O ju që besuat, nëse keni frikë All-llahun, Ai do të vërë udhëzim (në zemrat tuaja) për ju, do t'ua mbulojë të këqiat, do t'ua falë mëkatet. All-llahu është dhurues i madh. (El-Enfal: 29).

6- Takvallëku të mundëson që të dalish nga brengat. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÇáÂÎöÑö æóãóäú íóÊøóÞö Çááøóåó íóÌúÚóáú áóåõ ãóÎúÑóÌÇð (2) æóíóÑúÒõÞúåõ ãöäú ÍóíúËõ áÇ íóÍúÊóÓöÈõ

e kush iu përmbahet dispozitave të All-llahut, atij Ai i hap rrugë,. (Et-Talak: 2).

7- Me takvallëk të vjen furnizimi nga ajo anë që nuk e prêt. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÇáÂÎöÑö æóãóäú íóÊøóÞö Çááøóåó íóÌúÚóáú áóåõ ãóÎúÑóÌÇð (2) æóíóÑúÒõÞúåõ ãöäú ÍóíúËõ áÇ íóÍúÊóÓöÈõ

dhe e furnizon atë prej nga nuk kujton fare. (Et-Talak: 3).

8- Lehtësimi i çeshtjeve të besimtarëve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóãóäú íóÊøóÞö Çááøóåó íóÌúÚóáú áóåõ ãöäú ÃóãúÑöåö íõÓúÑÇð (4)

E kush i frikësohet All-llahut, Ai atij ia lehtëson punën. (Et-Talak: 4).

9- Falja e mëkateve dhe

10- Zmadhimi i shpërblimit është veçori e njerëzve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóãóäú íóÊøóÞö Çááøóåó íõßóÝøöÑú Úóäúåõ ÓóíøöÆóÇÊöåö æóíõÚúÙöãú áóåõ ÃóÌúÑÇð (5)

e kush e ka frikë All-llahun, Ai atij ia shlyen të këqijat dhe ia shton shpërblimin. (Et-Talak: 5).

11- Të devotshmive All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ua pranon veprat e mira. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÅöäøóãóÇ íóÊóÞóÈøóáõ Çááøóåõ ãöäú ÇáúãõÊøóÞöíäó (27)

All-llahu pranon vetëm prej të devotshmive. (El-Maide: 27).

12- Shpëtimi u është garantuar njerëzve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóÇÊøóÞõæÇ Çááøóåó áóÚóáøóßõãú ÊõÝúáöÍõæäó (189)

kinie frikë All-llahun që ashtu të gjeni shpëtim. (El-Bekare: 189).

13- Myzhde dhe përgëzim për ata që janë të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÇáøóÐöíäó ÂãóäõæÇ æóßóÇäõæÇ íóÊøóÞõæäó (63) áóåõãú ÇáúÈõÔúÑóì Ýöí ÇáúÍóíóÇÉö ÇáÏøõäúíóÇ æóÝöí ÇáÂÎöÑóÉö

Të cilët besuan dhe ishin (prej atyre) që frikësohen. Atyre u jepen myzhde në jetën e dunjasë dhe në jetën tjetër (për shpëtim në Xhennet). (Junus: 63- 64).

14- Hyrja në xhennet është dhuratë për ata që janë të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Åöäøó áöáúãõÊøóÞöíäó ÚöäúÏó ÑóÈøöåöãú ÌóäøóÇÊö ÇáäøóÚöíãö (34)

Është e sigurt se për të devotshmit do të ketë te Zoti i tyre kopshte të begatshme. (El-Kalem: 34).

15- Shpëtimi nga zjari i xhehenemit. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Ëõãøó äõäóÌøöí ÇáøóÐöíäó ÇÊøóÞóæúÇ æóäóÐóÑõ ÇáÙøóÇáöãöíäó ÝöíåóÇ ÌöËöíøÇð (72)

Pastaj, (pas kalimit pran tij) do t'i shpëtojmë ata që ishin ruajtur (mëkateve), e zullumqarët do t'i lëmë aty të gjunjëzuar. (Merjem: 72).

16- Pozita e vërtetësisë te Mbreti i gjithfuqishëm u takon njerëzve të devotshëm. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Åöäøó ÇáúãõÊøóÞöíäó Ýöí ÌóäøóÇÊò æóäóåóÑò (54) Ýöí ãóÞúÚóÏö ÕöÏúÞò ÚöäúÏó ãóáöíßò ãõÞúÊóÏöÑò (55)

Është e vërtetë se të devotshmit do të jenë në Xhennete e në lumenj. Në një vend të kënaqshëm, te Sunduesi i plotfuqishëm (te All-llahu). (El-Kamer: 54- 55).

17- Krenaria e epërsisë mbi krijesat. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóÇáøóÐöíäó ÇÊøóÞóæúÇ ÝóæúÞóåõãú íóæúãó ÇáúÞöíóÇãóÉö

Po ata që u ruajtën (besimtarët e devotshëm) do të jenë përmbi ata në ditën e kijametit. (El-Bekare: 212).

18- Largimi i frikës dhe mërzisë nga frika e denimit. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Ýóãóäú ÇÊøóÞóì æóÃóÕúáóÍó ÝóáÇ ÎóæúÝñ Úóáóíúåöãú æóáÇ åõãú íóÍúÒóäõæäó (35)

E kush ruhet dhe përmirësohet, për ta s'ka as frikë as s'kanë përse të pikëllohen. (El-Araf: 35).



Shtytësit e devotshmërisë


Dhjetë elemente e shtyjnë besimtarin në devotshmëri, edhe ate:

1- Frika nga denimi i All-llahut në ahiret;

2- Frika nga denimi i All-llahut në dunja;

3- Shpresimi i shpërblimit të All-llahut në ahiret;

4- Shpresimi i shpërblimit të All-llahut në dunja;

5- Frika nga llogaria në Ditën e Kijametit;

6- Turpi nga All-llahu, kjo është pozita e vetëdijes se All-llahu e kontrollon dhe e mbikqyr;

7- Falënderimi për dhuntitë duke e adhuruar;

8- Dija e shtynë njeriu ti friksohet edhe ma shumë All-llahut. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÅöäøóãóÇ íóÎúÔóì Çááøóåó ãöäú ÚöÈóÇÏöåö ÇáúÚõáóãóÇÁõ Åöäøó Çááøóåó ÚóÒöíÒñ ÛóÝõæÑñ (28)

Po All-llahut ia kanë frikën nga robërit e Tij, vetëm dijetarët, All-llahu është mbi gjithçka është mëkatfalës. (El-Fatir: 28).

9- Madhërimi i All-llahut, kjo është pozita e frikrespektit ndaj Tij.

10- Dashuria e vërtetë.

Poeti thotë:

Bën mëkate ndaj Zotit edhe shtires se Ate e do

Kjo, pa dyshim se është e pamundur

Po ta doje Ate me sinqeritet, do ta respektoje

Sepse ai që Ate e do e respekton. (shiko: Et-Teshil, 1/ 36)




Gradat e devotshmërisë


Devotshmëria i ka pesë grada:

1- Të ruhet besimtari nga kufri, kjo është pozita e Islamit;

2- Të ruhet nga mëkatet dhe haramet, kjo është pozita e pendimit;

3- Të ruhet nga gjërat e dyshimta, kjo është pozita e verit;

4- Të ruhet nga teprimi në gjërat e lejuara, kjo është pozita e zuhdit- asketizmit;

5- Të ruhet nga prania e tjetërkujt përveç All-llahut në zemrën e tij, kjo është pozita e dëshmisë. (shiko: Et-Teshil, 1/ 36 dhe Besair dhevi temjiz, 5/ 258).

Përgaditi: Bekir Halimi

Pjesa e dytë: lidhshmëria e agjërimit me devotshmërinë".

----------


## Klevis2000

Lidhshmëria e agjërimit me devotshmërinë





All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

íóÇ ÃóíøõåóÇ ÇáøóÐöíäó ÂãóäõæÇ ßõÊöÈó Úóáóíúßõãú ÇáÕøöíóÇãõ ßóãóÇ ßõÊöÈó Úóáóì ÇáøóÐöíäó ãöäú ÞóÈúáößõãú áóÚóáøóßõãú ÊóÊøóÞõæäó (183)

O ju që besuat, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm. (El-Bekare: 183).

Abdul-Gaffar Ujunus-Sud në librin e tij Rijadun-Nedire duke e komentuar këtë ajet thotë:

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ua ka sqaruar besimtarëve urtësinë e obligimit të agjërimit duke thënë: áóÚóáøóßõãú ÊóÊøóÞõæäó - që të bëheni të devotshëm. Domethënë që të rradhiteni në rradhën e të devotshmive, sepse agjërimi është shkallë kah devotshmëria, pasiqë agjëruesi e ndalon vehten nga epshi i tij, duke e madhëruar urdhërin e All-llahut. I ofrohen ushqime të këndshme dhe pije të lezetshme, mirëpo ai largohet nga këto gjëra edhe pse ia ka ëndja, për shkak të urdhërit të Ati që e shikon dhe e kontrollon. Duke vazhduar në këtë gjendje tredhjet ditë ose njëzet e nëntë me rend adaptohet në kundërshtim të epshit, saqë në momentin kur dobësohet ky zakon, vjen Ramazani tjetër. Me agjërimin e atij muajit sërish përforcohet ky zakon. Nëse këtë vepër e bën edhe mes dy Ramazaneve, atëherë mundet ti bëhet prirje e thelluar në personaliteti e tij. Në këtë mënyrë rradhitet në rradhët e të devotshmive dhe bëhet nga trashëgimtarët e xhennetit, siç thotë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]:

Êöáúßó ÇáúÌóäøóÉõ ÇáøóÊöí äõæÑöËõ ãöäú ÚöÈóÇÏöäóÇ ãóäú ßóÇäó ÊóÞöíøÇð (63)

Ato janë Xhennetet që do t'ua trashëgojnë robve Tanë që ishin të ruajtur (devotshëm). (Merjem: 63).

Ibn Kajjmi [rahimehull-llah] thotë: Agjërimi ka ndikim të çuditshëm në ruajtjen e gjymtyrëve të jashtme dhe forcës së brendshmeagjërimi i ruan shëndetin edhe zemrës edhe gjymtyrëve, e ia kthen atë që ia ka marur dora e epshit. Andaj është ndihmësi më i madh i devotshmërisë. (Zadul-Mead, 2/ 29).

Agjërimi ka me vehte një veçori të çuditshme për të asgjësuar shkaqet e mkateve, sepse shkaqet e mëkateve janë: shkujdesi (gafleti) dhe epshi (shehveti). Shkujdesi kundërshtohet me dije dhe përkujtim, kurse epshi me durim gjatë ndërprerjes së shkaqeve që e lëvizin epshin.

Shkujdesi është koka e çdo mëkati, andaj ilaçi më i mirë për të asgjësuar mëkatet është përzierja e ëmbëlsisë së diturisë me hidhurinë e durimit. (Muhtesar Minhaxhul-Kasidin, fq. 272).

a) Gafleti- shkujdesi është dy llojesh:

1- Shkujdesi nga madhëria e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]. Besimtari duhet ta njeh All-llahun, tia njeh emrat dhe cilësitë e Tija. Sepse njeriu i ban mëkatet pasiqë është i shkujdesur nga Madhëria, Mendjemadhësia dhe Fuqia e Tij. 

Ai që është i bindur se Zoti i tij është i Fuqishëm, i Mundshëm, në Dorë të Tij është mbretëria e çdo gjëje, nuk ka mundësi që të jetë i guximshëm ndaj mëkateve. Mëkati bëhet i madh në zemrën e besimtarit për shkak të dijes së tij për Madhërinë e All-llahut, andaj kur të sheh madhërinë e Atij që e adhuron, mëkatet e vogla i sheh të mëdhaja.

2- Shkujdesi nga denimi i rreptë. Duhet të përkujton ajetet e Kur'anit që flasin për denimin e mëkatarëve dhe hadithet e vërteta që flasin mbi këtë temë.

Bilal ibn Sadi [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

(( áÇ ÊäÙÑ Åáì ÕÛÑ ÇáãÚÕíÉ æ áßä ÇäÙÑ Åáì ÚÙãÉ ãä ÚÕíÊ ))

Mos shiko faktin se mëkati është i vogël, por shiko madhërinë e Atij që i bën mëkat.

Kurse Fudajl ibn Ijadi [rahimehull-llah] ka thënë:

(( Åäí áÃÚÕì Çááå ÝÃÚÑÝ Ðáß Ýí ÎáÞ ÍãÇÑí æ ÎÇÏãí ))

Kur bëj mëkate, e njoh këtë nga sjellja e gomarit dhe shërbëtorëve të mij.

b) Epshi. Ajo që neve na intereson në këtë rast është epshi i barkut dhe i organit, ajo që e ngacmon epshin nga jasht; prania e asaj që e dëshiron dhe shikimi në te dhe ajo që e ngacmon nga brenda; mendimi rreth saj dhe cytjet e shejtanit.

1- Epshi i barkut është prej shkatërruesëve më të mëdhenjë. Nga shkaku i tij doli Ademi [alejhis-selam] nga xhenneti. Pastaj ky epsh e lind epshin e organit dhe pasurisë. Këtë e pasojnë shumë të meta të tjera. Të gjitha këto burojnë nga epshi i barkut.

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

(( ÇáãÄãä íÃßá ãä ãÚí æÇÍÏ æ ÇáßÇÝÑ íÃßá ãä ÓÈÚÉ ÃãÚÇÁ ))

Besimtari ha me një lukth, kurse mosbesimtari ha me shtatë luktha. (Muslimi).

Në hadithin tjetër Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:

(( ãÇ ãáÃ ÇÈä ÂÏã æÚÇÁ ÔÑÇ ãä ÈØäå ¡ ÍÓÈ ÇÈä ÂÏã ÃßáÇÊ íÞãä ÕáÈå ¡ ÝÅä ßÇä áÇ ãÍÇáÉ : ÝËáË áØÚÇãå ¡ æ ËáË áÔÑÇÈå ¡ æ ËáË áäÝÓå ))

Biri i Ademit nuk ka mbushur enë më të keqe se sa barku i tij. I mjaftojnë birit të Ademit disa kafshata, me të cilat do tam ban shpirtin gjallë. Nëse e ka domosdo, atëherë le ta ndan një të tretën për ushqim, një të tretën për pije dhe një të tretën për frymëmarje. (Tirmidhiu, sahih).

Ukbe Er-Rasi thotë: Hyra te Hasan Basriu, e ai ishte duke ngrënë dhe më tha: urdhëro. I thashë: kam ngrënë saqë nuk kam vendë më. Tha: subhanall-llah! A han muslimani aq shumë saqë nuk gjenë vend për të ngrënë edhe më tej?!

Sa i përket kësaj çeshtjeje sikur edhe te çeshtjet tjera muslimani duhet me qenë mesatar dhe i drejtë. Nuk duhet larguar nga ushqimi saqë të dobësohet aq shumë e mos të mund të zbatojë asnjë obligim të Zotit, e as të jepet pas ushqimit që most ë ketë mundësi të mer edhe frymë.

Ai që e tepron ushqimin e vet, kjo shkakton nevoj të madhe për shumë gjum, largon mendjeprehtësinë, etj.

2- Epshi i organit. Këtë epsh All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e ka krijuar te njeriu për dy dobi:

- Vazhdimi i llojit njerëzor;

- Për të kuptuar kënaqësinë, që në bazë të saj të krahason kënaqësinë e ahiretit.

Atë që nuk e ka shijuar njeriu nuk mundet të mallëngjohet për te. Mirëpo edhe ky epsh nëse nuk kontrollohet dhe nuk vihet në vendin e tij mesatar, atëherë sjell shumë të këqija, sprova, së fundja, po mos tishin këto gjëra nuk do të bëhej gruaja kurtha e shejtanit.

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:

(( ãÇ ÊÑßÊ ÈÚÏí Ýí ÇáäÇÓ ÝÊäÉ ÃÖÑ Úáì ÇáÑÌÇá ãä ÇáäÓÇÁ ))

Nuk kam lërë pas meje sprovë më të dëmshme për burrat se sa gratë. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Disa burra të mirë kanë thënë: Po të më lësh në një shtëpi përplot me pasuri, mendoj se nuk do ta prek emanetin, mirëpo nëse më le me një vajzë zezake një cast, nuk garantoj asgjë.

Dhënia pas këtij epshi mundet që ta bëjë preokupim kryesor të burrit shtimin e kënaqësisë me gra e të angazhohet nga përmendja e ahiretit, ndoshta e shpien edhe në amoralitet, ose (ashikëri) dashuri të çmendur, që është grada më e keqe e epshit. (Muhtesar Minhaxhul-Kasidin, 163- 165).

Shërimi i tërë kësaj është agjërimi, e kjo nuk ndodh pa durim, kurse durimi nuk mundet të ndodh pa frikë nga Zoti, e frikohet ai që e njeh Zotin, kurse dija duhet të jetë largpamëse. (Muhtesar Minhaxhul-Kasidin, fq. 274).

Nëse njeriu ka nevojë për durim që të largohet nga epshi i marëdhënieve intime, kjo mund të nodh me tre gjëra:

1- Agjërimi i vazhdueshëm dhe gjat iftarit të mjaftohemi me pak ushqim.

2- Largimi i shkaqeve ngacmuese, sepse ngacmimi vjen me shikim, shikimi e ngacmon zemrën, e zemra e lëviz epshin. Shërimi i kësaj është largimi prej njerëzve, kujdesi që most ë na bjer shikimi në fotografi që e ngjallin epshin, sepse shikimi është shigjetë e helmuar e shejtanit. Andaj ose mbylli syte e ule shikimin ose ik dhe largohu nga ai vend.

3- Dëfrimi i shpirtit me gjërat e lejuara që i dëshiron epshi, siç është martesa, etj.


Të këqijat burojnë nga injoranca, padrejtësia dhe shkujdesi.

Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmiu [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

Secili njeri që e bën ndonjë të keqe dhe gabim e bën nga shkaku i mosdijes se ajo është e keqe dhe gabim ose pse epshi i tij anon kah ajo. Çdo të mirë dhe obligim që e le njeriu e le duke mos e ditur se është obligim ose pse ia urrenë shpirti këtë gjë.

Në të vërtetë të gjitha të këqijat burojnë nga mosdija, sepse pot ë posedonte dituri të dobishme se kjo vepër e dëmton nuk do ta bënte. Kjo është veçori e mendjes. Ashtuqë nëse ka vepra të mira të cilat dihen se e dëmtojnë njeriun, siç është rënia nga ndonjë vend i lartë, ose hedhja në një lum që do ta fundos, ose kalimi afër murit që është i shtrembëruar, ose hyrja në zjar të ndezur, etj nuk do ta kishte bërë, sepse në këtë vepër ka dëm dhe ska dobi. Mirëpo ai që nuk e di këtë gjë, siç është fëmiu, i çmenduri, i hutuari, gafili, ndoshta edhe e bënë këtë vepër.

E nëse ndokush e bën ndonjë vepër në të cilën ka dëm për te, duke e ditur se ka dëm, ai këtë vepër e bën përshkak të mendimit se dobia është më e madhe.

Mirëpo nëse është i bindur se dëmi është më i vogël dhe paramendon se dobia është më e madhe, atëherë ai medoemos duhet dhënë përparësi dobisë. Kjo i ngjan njeriut i cili udhëton rrugë të largë e mbi deti për të fituar pasuri. Ai po të ishte i bindur se do të fundosej në det ose do të humbte në këtë tregti, nuk do të udhëtonte, mirëpo te ai mundësia për shpëtim dhe fitim ka qenë më e madhe, andaj edhe është nisur në këtë rrugë, edhe pse mundet të gabon në këtë konstatim.

Kështu është edhe puna e mëkateve. Nëse vjedhësi është i bindur se do të kapet dhe do ti pritet dora, nuk do të vjedhte. Poashtu edhe zinaqari (njeriu imoral) pot ë ishte i bindur se do të gurëzohet, nuk do të bënte zina. Kurse konsumuesi i alkoolit në fillim denohet me katërdhjet ose tetëdhjet shkopinjë, e nëse e vzhdon edhe më tej konsumimin e alkoolit, denimi i tij shtohet, derisa të vjen deri te mbytja e tij, sipas mendimit më të saktë.

Pra, kështu qenka edhe puna e denimeve, nëse mëkatari është i bindur se me këtë mëkat i vjen edhe dëm i qartë dhe i sigurtë, nuk e ban atë mëkat. E nëse ndokush e bën ndonjë mëkat, atëherë e bën ose pse nuk është i bindur se është haram ose nuk është i bindur për denimin, por shpreson falje me veprat tjera të mira, ose me pendim, ose shpreson tia fal All-llahu, ose është i shkujdesur tërësisht nga kjo, nuk i kujtohet as se është haram kjo vepër e as kërcënimi për ate që e vepron këtë vepër. Pra, mbetet gafil. Gafleti- shkujdesi është prej gjërave të kundërta të dijes.

Shkujdesi dhe epshi janë baza e çdo të keqe. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóáÇ ÊõØöÚú ãóäú ÃóÛúÝóáúäóÇ ÞóáúÈóåõ Úóäú ÐößúÑöäóÇ æóÇÊøóÈóÚó åóæóÇåõ æóßóÇäó ÃóãúÑõåõ ÝõÑõØÇð (28)

mos iu bind atij që ia kemi shmangur zemrën e tij prej përkujtimit ndaj Nesh dhe i është dhënë epshit të vet, pse puna e tij ka mbaruar. (El-Kehf: 28).

Epshi nëse është i vetmuar nuk mundet ta nxitë njeriun të bëjë mëkate, nëse nuk i shoqërohet edhe injoranca, sepse pasuesi i epshit nëse është i binudr se ky epsh i shkakton sigurisht dëm, largohet nga ky epsh për shkak të natyrës së vet. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka krijuar në shpirt dashuria ndaj asaj që i bën dobi dhe urrejtje ndaj asaj që i sjell dëm, ashtu që nuk e bën atë vepër për të cilën është i sigurtë se do ti sjell dëm të qartë, e nëse e bën kjo vjen nga shkaku i dobësisë së mendjes.

Për këtë ky njeri cilësohet si i mençur.

Andaj, telasheja e madhe është prej shejtanit e jo vetëm prej epshit, sepse ai ia zbukuron epshit mëkatet, e urdhëron në to, ia përkujton disa të mira që i ka, që i bëjnë dobi e jo dëm, siç bëri me Ademin dhe Havanë [alejhimas-selam]. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÝóæóÓúæóÓó Åöáóíúåö ÇáÔøóíúØóÇäõ ÞóÇáó íóÇ ÂÏóãõ åóáú ÃóÏõáøõßó Úóáóì ÔóÌóÑóÉö ÇáúÎõáúÏö æóãõáúßò áÇ íóÈúáóì (120) ÝóÃóßóáÇ ãöäúåóÇ ÝóÈóÏóÊú áóåõãóÇ ÓóæúÂÊõåõãóÇ æóØóÝöÞóÇ íóÎúÕöÝóÇäö ÚóáóíúåöãóÇ ãöäú æóÑóÞö ÇáúÌóäøóÉö æóÚóÕóì ÂÏóãõ ÑóÈøóåõ ÝóÛóæóì (121)

Por, atë e ngacmoi djalli duke i thënë: "O Adem, a do të të tregoj për pemën e pavdekshmërisë dhe të sundimit të pazhdukshëm!" Ata të dy hëngrën nga ajo (pemë) dhe që të dy u zhveshën, e ia nisën ta mbulojnë veten e tyre me gjethe që mbldhnin nëpër Xhennet, dh kështu Ademi theu urdhërin e Zotit të ve dhe gaboi. (Taha: 120- 121).

æóÞóÇáó ãóÇ äóåóÇßõãóÇ ÑóÈøõßõãóÇ Úóäú åóÐöåö ÇáÔøóÌóÑóÉö ÅöáÇøó Ãóäú ÊóßõæäóÇ ãóáóßóíúäö Ãóæú ÊóßõæäóÇ ãöäú ÇáúÎóÇáöÏöíäó (20)

dhe tha: "Zoti juaj nuk ua ndaloi ju dyve atë pemë vetëm që të mos bëhi meleqë (engjëj), ose të mos bëheni prej të përjetshmëve. (El-Araf: 20).

Andaj All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] tha:

æóãóäú íóÚúÔõ Úóäú ÐößúÑö ÇáÑøóÍúãóäö äõÞóíøöÖú áóåõ ÔóíúØóÇäÇð Ýóåõæó áóåõ ÞóÑöíäñ (36) æóÅöäøóåõãú áóíóÕõÏøõæäóåõãú Úóäú ÇáÓøóÈöíáö æóíóÍúÓóÈõæäó Ãóäøóåõãú ãõåúÊóÏõæäó (37)

Kush mbyll sytë para këshillave të Zotit, atij ia shoqërojmë një djall që nuk i ndahet kurrë. E ata (djajt) do t'i shmangin nga rruga e drejtë, kurse (jobesimtarët) mendojnë se janë duke i udhëzuar. (Ez-Zuhruf: 36- 37).

{ ÃÝãä Òíä áå ÓæÁ Úãáå ÝÑÇå ÍÓäÇð }

A atij që vepra e vet e keqe i është hijeshuar dhe e sheh si të mirë (a është i njejtë me atë që i largohet asaj)?.... (Fatir: 8).

æóáÇ ÊóÓõÈøõæÇ ÇáøóÐöíäó íóÏúÚõæäó ãöäú Ïõæäö Çááøóåö ÝóíóÓõÈøõæÇ Çááøóåó ÚóÏúæÇð ÈöÛóíúÑö Úöáúãò ßóÐóáößó ÒóíøóäøóÇ áößõáøö ÃõãøóÉò Úóãóáóåõãú Ëõãøó Åöáóì ÑóÈøöåöãú ãóÑúÌöÚõåõãú ÝóíõäóÈøöÆõåõãú ÈöãóÇ ßóÇäõæÇ íóÚúãóáõæäó (108)

Ju mos ua shani ata (zota) që u luten (idhujtarët), pos All-llahut, e (si hakmarrje) të fyejnë All-llahun nga armiqësia, duke mos ditur (për madhërinë e Tij). Kështu Ne i kemi zbukuruar çdo populli veprimin e vet, mandej e ardhmja e tyre është te Zoti i tyre, e Ai i shpërble për atë që vepruan. (El-Enam: 108).

Fjala: Kështu Ne i kemi zbukuruar çdo populli veprimin e vet, të mirën me ndërmjetësim të melaqeve, pejgamberëve dhe besimtarëve, kurse të keqën me ndërmjetësim të djajve xhin dhe njerëz. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

æóßóÐóáößó Òóíøóäó áößóËöíÑò ãöäú ÇáúãõÔúÑößöíäó ÞóÊúáó ÃóæúáÇÏöåöãú ÔõÑóßóÇÄõåõãú áöíõÑúÏõæåõãú æóáöíóáúÈöÓõæÇ Úóáóíúåöãú Ïöíäóåõãú æóáóæú ÔóÇÁó Çááøóåõ ãóÇ ÝóÚóáõæåõ ÝóÐóÑúåõãú æóãóÇ íóÝúÊóÑõæäó (137)

Kështu shumicës së idhujtarëve, idhujt ua hijeshuan atyre mbytjen e fëmijëve të vet, për t'i shkatërruar (me mashtrime) dhe për t'ua ngatërruar fenë (që e kishin pasur të Ismailit). Po sikur të donte All-llahu, ata nuk do të bënin atë, andaj hiqu tyre dhe asaj që shpifin. (El-Enam: 137).

Baza e asaj që i shtynë njerëzit në mëkate është injoranca, mosdija se është e dëmshme ose mendimi se dobia e saj është më e madhe se sa dëmi i saj.

Andaj sahabet, [radijall-llahu anhum] kanë thënë:

(( ßá ãä ÚÕì Çááå Ýåæ ÌÇåá ))

Secili që bën mëkate ndaj All-llahut është injorant. Kështu e kan komentuar ajetin Kur'anor:

ÅöäøóãóÇ ÇáÊøóæúÈóÉõ Úóáóì Çááøóåö áöáøóÐöíäó íóÚúãóáõæäó ÇáÓøõæÁó ÈöÌóåóÇáóÉò Ëõãøó íóÊõæÈõæäó ãöäú ÞóÑöíÈò ÝóÃõæúáóÆößó íóÊõæÈõ Çááøóåõ Úóáóíúåöãú æóßóÇäó Çááøóåõ ÚóáöíãÇð ÍóßöíãÇð (17)

Pendim i pranueshëm te All-llahu është vetëm ai i atyre që e bëjnë të keqen me mosdije dhe shpejt pendohen; të tillëve All-llahu ju pranon pendimin, se All-llahu është më i dijshmi, më i urti. (En-Nisa: 17).

Sikurse edhe ajetin:

æóÅöÐóÇ ÌóÇÁóßó ÇáøóÐöíäó íõÄúãöäõæäó ÈöÂíóÇÊöäóÇ ÝóÞõáú ÓóáÇãñ Úóáóíúßõãú ßóÊóÈó ÑóÈøõßõãú Úóáóì äóÝúÓöåö ÇáÑøóÍúãóÉó Ãóäøóåõ ãóäú Úóãöáó ãöäúßõãú ÓõæÁÇð ÈöÌóåóÇáóÉò Ëõãøó ÊóÇÈó ãöäú ÈóÚúÏöåö æóÃóÕúáóÍó ÝóÃóäøóåõ ÛóÝõæÑñ ÑóÍöíãñ (54)

E kur të vijnë ty ata që i besojnë ajetet tona, thuaju: "Selamu alejkum, Zoti juaj ia ngjeshi vetes mëshirën. Kush bën prej jush ndonjë të keqe pa dije, e mandej pas asaj (të keqe) pehdohet dhe përmirësohet, s'ka dyshim se All-llahu është që falë shumë dhe është Mëshirues. (El-Enam: 54).

Andaj gjendja kur bëhet mëkatet quhet xhahilijet- injorancë, sepse mëkatarin e shoqëron një gjendje e injorancës.

Ebul-Alije thotë: i kam pyetur shokët e Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] për këtë ajet:

ÅöäøóãóÇ ÇáÊøóæúÈóÉõ Úóáóì Çááøóåö áöáøóÐöíäó íóÚúãóáõæäó ÇáÓøõæÁó ÈöÌóåóÇáóÉò Ëõãøó íóÊõæÈõæäó ãöäú ÞóÑöíÈò ÝóÃõæúáóÆößó íóÊõæÈõ Çááøóåõ Úóáóíúåöãú æóßóÇäó Çááøóåõ ÚóáöíãÇð ÍóßöíãÇð (17)

Pendim i pranueshëm te All-llahu është vetëm ai i atyre që e bëjnë të keqen me mosdije dhe shpejt pendohen; të tillëve All-llahu ju pranon pendimin, se All-llahu është më i dijshmi, më i urti. (En-Nisa: 17). Kurse ata më janë përgjigjur:

Secili që bën mëkat ndaj All-llahut është injorant, e ai që pendohet para vdekjes, ai është penduar shpejt. (Taberaniu në tefsirin e tij, 3/ 640).

Katadeja thotë: shokët e Muhammedit [alejhis-selam] unanimisht kanë thënë se secili që bën mëkat ndaj All-llahut është në injorancë, qoftë se e ka bërë mëkatin me qëllim ose jo dhe secili që bën mëkat ndaj All-llahut është injorant.

Kur e kan pyet Hasan Basriun [rahimehull-llah] rreth kësaj çeshtjeje, ai ka thënë: Ata janë njerëz që nuk i kan ditur obligimet dhe detyrat e veta. E nëse e kanë ditur? Thotë: le të dalin nga ai mëkat, sepse ajo është injorancë.

Këtë e sqaron edhe më shumë ajeti:

ßóÐóáößó ÅöäøóãóÇ íóÎúÔóì Çááøóåó ãöäú ÚöÈóÇÏöåö ÇáúÚõáóãóÇÁõ Åöäøó Çááøóåó ÚóÒöíÒñ ÛóÝõæÑñ (28)

Po All-llahut ia kanë frikën nga robërit e Tij, vetëm dijetarët, All-llahu është mbi gjithçka është mëkatfalës. (Fatir: 28).

Secili që ia ka frikën All-llahut, e respekton dhe i le mëkatet, ai është dijetar, siç thotë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]:

Ãóãøóäú åõæó ÞóÇäöÊñ ÂäóÇÁó Çááøóíúáö ÓóÇÌöÏÇð æóÞóÇÆöãÇð íóÍúÐóÑõ ÇáÂÎöÑóÉó æóíóÑúÌõæ ÑóÍúãóÉó ÑóÈøöåö Þõáú åóáú íóÓúÊóæöí ÇáøóÐöíäó íóÚúáóãõæäó æóÇáøóÐöíäó áÇ íóÚúáóãõæäó ÅöäøóãóÇ íóÊóÐóßøóÑõ ÃõæúáõæÇ ÇáÃóáúÈóÇÈö (9)

(A jobesimtari e ka gjendjen më të mirë) Apo ai që kohën e natë e kalon në adhurim, duke bërë sexhde, duke qëndruar në këmbë, i ruhet (dënimit të) botës tjetër dhe shpreson në mëshirën e Zotit të vet? Thuaj: "A janë të barabartë ata që dinë dhe ata që nuk dinë?" Po, vetëm të zotët e mendjes marrin mësim. (Zumer: 9).

I kanë thënë Shabiut: ku je o dijetar!

Iu përgjegj: dijetar është ai që ia ka frikën All-llahut. (Ebu Neim më El-Hilje, 4/ 311).

Ajeti Kur'anor:

ÅöäøóãóÇ íóÎúÔóì Çááøóåó ãöäú ÚöÈóÇÏöåö ÇáúÚõáóãóÇÁõ Åöäøó Çááøóåó ÚóÒöíÒñ ÛóÝõæÑñ (28)

Po All-llahut ia kanë frikën nga robërit e Tij, vetëm dijetarët, All-llahu është mbi gjithçka është mëkatfalës. (Fatir: 28).

Tregon se secili që ia ka frikën All-llahut është dijetar, sepse vetëm dijetari i frikohet All-llahut, por edhe domethënë: se dijetar është ai që i frikohet All-llahut, siç kanë thënë selefi.

Dija mbi ate nga e cila kanë qortuar pejgamberët shkakton frikë. Nëse dija shkakton frikën, e cila e shtyn njeriun që të bëjë vepra të mira dhe ti lë mëkatet, atëherë secili mëkatar është injorant, nuk posedon dituri të plotë.

Kjo që thamë e sqaron faktin se baza e mëkateve është injoranca dhe mosdija.

Nëse nuk e njeh Zotin, nuk ka se çka e thërret që të bëjë vepra të mira dhe ti lëjë veprat e këqija. Nefsi për nga natyra është labile dhe ndryshon shpesh, pasiqë është e gjallë, kurse dëshira dhe lëvizja janë prej komponenteve të jetës.

Nëse dëshira dhe puna janë komponentet subjektive të jetës, kur ta udhëzon All-llahu: e mëson atë që i bën dobi dhe atë që i bën dëm, e dëshiron atë që i bën dobi dhe e le atë që i ban dëm. (Mexhmuul-Fetava, 14/ 287- 295).

Pra, nga kjo që kaloj kuptuam se mëkatet burojnë nga shkujdesi dhe injoranca më një anë dhe nga epshi në anën tjetër, kurse agjërimi e largon shkujdesin dhe e disiplinon epshin.

Lërja e ushqimit, pijes dhe marëdhënieve intime është bazore për të fituar veçorinë e përkujtimit dhe diturisë te agjëruesi.

Në çdo moment, kur është agjërueshëm, e sheh ushqimin, ujin e ftohët dhe të këndshëm para tij, e sheh gruan e tij të veshur me rrobat më të bukuram nirëpo kujothet se është agjërueshëm, rob i All-llahut, andaj nuk han, nuk pin, nuk i afrohet gruas së tij me qëllim të realizimit të robërisë ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala].

Në çdo moment të ditës ai kujtohet se është rob i All-llahut, e përkujton madhërinë e All-llahut, të cilit ia zbaton urdhërat dhe e respekton në këtë obligim të agjërimit.

Ai që për tridhjet ditë qëndron vazhdimisht në këtë gjendje, në gjendje të përkujtimit të vzhdueshëm, do të adaptohet në këtë gjendje, e me këtë e eleminon shkakun më të rëndësishëm të mëkateve, e që është shkujdesi dhe injoranca.

Poashtu edhe epshi. Agjërimi i mbyllë vendkalimet e shejtanit dhe i dobëson ato, ashtuqë agjërimi bëhet shërim i epshit sepse e ndalon nga shpërthimi dhe sulmi. Për këtë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka urdhëruar djelmoshat që të agjërojnë, duke thënë:

(( íÇ ãÚÔÑ ÇáÔÈÇÈ ãä ÇÓÊØÚ ãäßã ÇáÈÇÁÉ ÝáíÊÒæÌ ÝÅäå ÃÛÖ ááÈÕÑ æ ÃÍÕä ááÝÑÌ æ ãä áã íÓÊØÚ ÝÚáíå ÈÇáÕæã ÝÅäå áå æÌÇÁ ))

O ju djelmosha kush ka mundësi prej jush që të martohet, le të martohet. Sepse martesa ia ulë shikim dhe ia mbron nderin (organin). E ai që ska mundësi që të martohet, le të agjërojë, sepse agjërimi është mburojë. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Agjërimi e kontrollon, dobëson dhe disiplinon epshin, e me këtë e eliminon edhe shkakun e dytë të mëkateve, epshin.

Mbyllja e vendkalimeve të shejtanit dhe kanaleve të tija, duke e pakësuar ushqimin dhe pijen, e dobëson epshin dhe e rregullon ate. Kjo është domethënia e hadithit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: le të agjërojë, sepse agjërimi është mburojë. Qëllimi i hadithit është të tregojë se me agjërim dobësohet epshi për marëdhënie intime. (Fethul-Bari, 4/ 119).

Duke u stërvitur në këto elemente tridhjet ditë të plota muslimani agjërues adaptohet në devotshmëri, vetëdije për kontrollë të Zotit, e përkujotn dhe e përmend, e me këtë futet në rradhët e të devotshmive dhe hypë në gradat e bamirësve (muhsininëve).




Bekir Halimi,

----------


## Klevis2000

&Ccedil;' do te perfitojme nga Ramazani 






1- Ramazani është shkollë e durimit. A e mësuam durimin?

2- Ramazani është shkollë e bujarisë, mirësisë, bamirësisë dhe përkujdesit familijar. A i kemi përvehtësuar këto gjëra?

3- Ramazani është muaj i flijimit, luftës dhe fitoreve. A i përjetojmë këto komponente?

4- Ramazani muaj i Kur'anit dhe namazit të natës. E i kemi realizuar si duhet keto adhurime?

5- Ramazani dhe vëllezëria dhe dashuria. Ku jane këto dukuri në jetën tonë?

6- Ramazani dhe falja e lirimi nga zjari. Mbetemi me shpres se do te fitojme kete dhuratë!

7- Ramazani dhe pendimi dhe devotshmëria. Vallë, kemi arritur devotshmërinë dhe kemi realizuar pendimin?

8- Ramazan, muaj i sinqeritetit dhe vërtetësisë. Sa jemi të sinqertë dhe të vërtetë?!




1- Ramazani është shkollë e durimit. A e mësuam durimin?

Në gjuhën araba fjala sabër domethënë: të mbyllush dhe të ngujosh.

Ragib El-Esfahani thotë: Sabër është të ndalesh në ngushticë. (shiko: El-Mufredat, fq. 474).

&Euml;shtë emërtuar agjërimi sabër sepse është një lloji tij.

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

ÞÇá ÊÚÇáì: {æóٱÓúÊóÚöíäõæÇú ÈöٱáÕøóÈúÑö æóٱáÕøóáóæٰÉö} [ÇáÈÞÑÉ:45].

Kërkoni ndihmë (në të gjitha çështjet) me durim dhe me namaz, vërtet, ajo është e madhe (vështirë), por jo edhe për ata që kanë frikë (Zotin). (El-Bekare: 45).

Ibn Xherir ka thënë se qëllimi në këtë ajet është agjërimi, sepse agjërimi është një pjesë e domethënies së durimit. (Tefsiri i Taberiut, 1/ 259).

Ramazani dhe durimi

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÔåÑ ÇáÕÈÑ æËáÇËÉ ÃíÇã ãä ßá ÔåÑ Õæã ÇáÏåÑ)).

Agjërimi i muajit të sabrit dhe tre ditëve nga çdo muaj është sikurse agjërimi i tërë vitit. (Nesaiu, Sahih).

Sujutiu thotë: Muaji i durimit është muaji i Ramazanit, kurse origjina e durimit është: ngurrimi, andaj agjërimi është emërtuar durim, sepse njeriu gjatë këtij muajit ngurron nga ushqimi, pija dhe martesa. (Sherhu sunenin-Nesai, 4/ 218).


Ramazani është shkollë për ta mësuar durimin


Ibn Rexheb Hanbeliu [rahimehull-llah] ka thënë:

Lloji më i mirë i durimit është agjërimi. Sepse i përmbledh që të tre llojet e durimit; është durim në zbatimin e urdhërave të All-llahut, është durim në largimin nga ndalesat e All-llahut. Pasiqë ky njeri i lë gjërat e këndshme për te edhe pse shpirti ndoshta anon kah to. Andaj Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ßá Úãá ÇÈä ÂÏã áå ÅáÇ ÇáÕíÇã¡ ÝÅäå áí¡ æÃäÇ ÃÌÒí Èå¡ Åäå ÊÑß ÔåæÊå æØÚÇãå æÔÑÇÈå ãä ÃÌáí)).

&Ccedil;do vepër e birit të Ademit është për te, përveç agjërimit, i cili është për Mua edhe unë shpërblej për te. Ai ka lërë epshin, ushqimin dhe pijen për Mua. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Në agjërim gjindet edhe lloji i tretë i durimit, durimi në caktime të dhimbshme, të cilat i përjeton besimtari, siç është uria dhe etja. Andaj Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e emërtonte muajin e agjërimit, muaj të durimit. (Xhamiul-Ulumi vel-hikemi, 1/ 26).


Llojet e sabrit


Ibn Kajim El-Xhevziu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: 

"ÇáÕÈÑ ÈÇÚÊÈÇÑ ãÊÚáÞå ËáÇËÉ ÃÞÓÇã: ÕÈÑ Úáì ÇáÃæÇãÑ æÇáØÇÚÇÊ ÍÊì íÄÏíåÇ¡ æÕÈÑñ Úä ÇáãäÇåí æÇáãÎÇáÝÇÊ ÍÊì áÇ íÞÚ ÝíåÇ¡ æÕÈÑ Úáì ÇáÃÞÏÇÑ æÇáÃÞÖíÉ ÍÊì áÇ íÊÓÎØåÇ". 

Sabri është tre lloje: durim në zbatimin e urdhërave të All-llahut derisa ti kryen ato, durim në largimin nga ndalesat derisa të mos bjer në to dhe durim në përcaktime, që mos ta mllefosin. (Medarixhus-Salikin, 2/ 165).


2- Ramazani, është muaj i bujarisë, bamirësisë, mirësisë dhe kujdesit për farefisin.


Úä ÇÈä ÚÈÇÓ ÑÖí Çááå ÚäåãÇ ÞÇá: ßÇä ÑÓæá Çááå Õáì Çááå Úáíå æÓáã ÃÌæÏ ÇáäÇÓ¡ æßÇä ÃÌæÏ ãÇ íßæä Ýí ÑãÖÇä Ííä íáÞÇå ÌÈÑíá¡ æßÇä íáÞÇå Ýí ßá áíáÉ ãä ÑãÖÇä ÝíÏÇÑÓå ÇáÞÑÂä¡ ÝáóÑóÓæá Çááå Õáì Çááå Úáíå æÓáã ÃÌæÏ ÈÇáÎíÑ ãä ÇáÑíÍ ÇáãÑÓáÉ.

Ibn abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka qenë njeriu më bujar, e edhe më bujar ishte gjatë Ramazanit, kur takohej me xhibrilin [alejhis-selam]. Ai takohej me te çdo natë të Ramazanit dhe së bashku mësonin Kur'anin. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ishte edhe më bujar se era e bereqetshme. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Ibn Haxheri [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

Mësimi i Kur'anit e ripërtërinë pasurimin e shpirtit, kurse pasuria e shpirtit është shkak i bujarisë. Bujaria në sherijat është: ti japish atë që duhet atij që duhet, andaj edhe është më e gjërë se sa sadakaja. Pastaj Ramazani është sezonë e mirësive, pasiqë dhuntitë e All-llahut ndaj robërve të Tij janë më të mëdha se sa në kohërat tjera, e Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dëshironte të përcjell ligjet e Zotit që i ka përcaktuar mbi besimtarët. Me grumbullimin e vlerës së kohës, elementeve të zbritura (Kur'anit), zbritësit (Xhibrili) dhe mësimit, shkaktohet shtimi i bujarisë. All-llahu e di më së miri. (Fethul-Bari, 1/ 31).

Hapësirat e bujarisë, bamirësisë, mirësisë dhe përkujdesit familjar:

1- Dhënia iftar agjëruesit.

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä ÝØøÑ ÕÇÆãÇð ßÇä áå ãËá ÃÌÑå ÛíÑ Ãäå áÇ íäÞÕ ãä ÃÌÑ ÇáÕÇÆã ÔíÆÇð)).

Kush i jep iftar një agjëruesit, ka shpërblimin e tij, duke mos iu pakësuar asgjë nga shpërblimi i agjëruesit. (Tirmidhiu, sahih).

2- Bamirësia ndaj prindërve dhe përkujdesi familjar.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] ka thënë:

ÌÇÁ ÑÌáñ Åáì ÑÓæá Çááå Õáì Çááå Úáíå æÓáã ÝÞÇá: ãä ÃÍÞ ÇáäÇÓ ÈÍÓä ÕÍÇÈÊí¿ ÞÇá: ((Ããß))¡ ÞÇá: Ëã ãä¿ ÞÇá: ((Ëã Ããß))¡ ÞÇá: Ëã ãä¿ ÞÇá: ((Ëã Ããß))¡ ÞÇá: Ëã ãä¿ ÞÇá: ((Ëã ÃÈæß)).

Erdhi një njeri te Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e i tha: Për cilin njeri duhet të kujdesem më shumë? Tha: për nënën tënde! E pastaj? Tha: për nënën tënde! E pastaj? Tha: për nënën tënde! E pastaj? Tha: pastaj për babin tënd!. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Enesi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä ÓÑå Ãä íÈÓØ Úáíå ÑÒÞå¡ Ãæ íäÓÃ Ýí ÃËÑå ÝáíÕá ÑÍãå)).

Kush dëshiron ti zgjerohet rizku dhe ti shtohet ymri le të përkujdeset për farefisin. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Ata ibn Ebi Rebah [rahimehull-llah] thotë: 

"áÏÑåã ÃÖÚå Ýí ÞÑÇÈÊí ÃÍÈ Åáí ãä ÃáÝò ÃÖÚåÇ Ýí ÝÇÞÉ. ÞÇá áå ÞÇÆá: íÇ ÃÈÇ ãÍãÏ¡ æÅä ßÇä ÞÑÇÈÊí ãËáí Ýí ÇáÛäì¡ ÞÇá: æÅä ßÇä ÃÛäí ãäß".

Të jap një dirhem ta jap te farefisi im është më e dashur se të jap një mijë dirhem të njerëzit e varfur. Njëri i tha: edhe në qoftë se është sa unë i pasur? Tha: edhe në qoftë se është ma i pasur se ti. (Mekarimul-Ahlak, fq. 62).

3- Sadakaja dhe shpenzimi në rrugë të Zotit.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ßá ÓáÇãì ãä ÇáäÇÓ Úáíå ÕÏÞÉ¡ ßá íæã ÊØáÚ Ýíå ÇáÔãÓ¡ ÊÚÏá Èíä ÇáÇËäíä ÕÏÞÉ¡ æÊÚíä ÇáÑÌá Ýí ÏÇÈÊå ÝÊÍãáå ÚáíåÇ¡ Ãæ ÊÑÝÚ áå ÚáíåÇ ãÊÇÚå ÕÏÞÉ¡ æÇáßáãÉ ÇáØíÈÉ ÕÏÞÉ¡ æßá ÎØæÉ ÊãÔíåÇ Åáì ÇáÕáÇÉ ÕÏÞÉ¡ æÊãíØ ÇáÃÐì Úä ÇáØÑíÞ ÕÏÞÉ)).

Për çdo nyje që e ka njeriu në trupin e tij, duhet të jep sadaka. Mirëpo për çdo ditë që del dielli nëse i pajton dy njerëz, edhe kjo është sadaka. Nëse i ndihmon njeriut që ta ngarkon devenë e tij ose ia ngritë ndonjë mall atij me devenë e tij është sadaka. Fjala e mirë është sadaka. &Ccedil;do hap që e ecë drejt namazit është sadaka dhe largimi i pengeave nga rrugët është sadaka. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).


3- Ramazani është muaj i flijimeve, luftës dhe fitores.


Në këtë muaj më së miri del në shesh lufta e njeriut me epshin e tij, me djallin e tij, me vetvetën. Në këtë muaj betja më e madhe të cilën e fiton njeriu është ngadhnjimi ndaj vetvetes, epshit dhe djallit të tij.

Të flijon mirëqenien, komoditetin, rehatinë për hirë të vëllezërve të tij, për hirë të kauzës së tij, për të interesit të përgjithsëm të muslimanëve të këtyre vendeve.

Nga kjo vetëdije fillon procesi i fitores dhe ngadhnjimit tonë të përgjithshëm.

Do tju përkujtom se në këtë muaj kanë ndodhur disa beteja dhe disa fitore.

a) Beteja e Bedrit.

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

{æóãóÇ ÃóäÒóáúäóÇ Úóáóìٰ ÚóÈúÏöäóÇ íóæúãó ٱáúÝõÑúÞóÇäö íóæúãó ٱáúÊóÞóì ٱáúÌóãúÚóÇäö} [ÇáÃäÝÇá:41].

 dhe atë (Kur'anin) që ia zbritëm robit Tonë (Muhammedit) ditën e furkanit (ditën e Bedrit, kur u dallua e vërteta nga e shtrembëra), ditën e konfrontimit të dy grupeve. All-llahu është i fuqishëm për çdo gjë. (El-Enfal: 41).

Urve ibn Zubejri duke e komentuar këtë ajet thotë:

Në këtë ditë All-llahu e ndau të vërtetën nga e kota. Ky rast është beteja e parë e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], kurse udhëheqësi i idhujtarëve ishte Utbe ibn rebia. Ata u takuan ditën e xhuma. Shokët e Muhammedit [alejhis-selam] ishin tre qind e ca njerëz, kurse ushtria idhujtare numëronte mes nëtëqindëve dhe njëmijëve. Në këtë ditë All-llahu u shkaktoi disfatë idhujtarëve dhe u vranë më shumë se shtatëdhjet, e shumë prej tyre u robëruan. (Taneraniu, 10/ 9).

B) &Ccedil;lirimi i Mekës.

Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] gjatë Ramazanit doli nga Medinje, kurse me vehte kishte dhjetë mijë ushtar. Pas tetë vjet e gjysmë që kishin emigruar në Medinë. Ai së bashku me muslimanët që ishin me ta, shkuan për në Mekë. Ai agjëronte edhe muslimanët agjëronin. Kur arriti në një burim që ishte mes Asfanit dhe Kudejdit, e ngrënën të gjith iftarin. (Buhariu).

Poashtu tregon në një transmetim tjetër se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e bëri betejën e çlirimit të Mekës në Ramazan. (Buhariu).

c) Beteja e Ajnul-Xhalut.

Kjo betejë ishte mes muslimanëve dhe mongolëve nën udhëheqjen e Holakos. Kjo luftë ndodhi me 25 Ramazan të vitit 658, në të cilën luftë muslimanët korrën fitre të madhe. (shik detajet e kësaj beteje në El-Bidaje ven-Nihaje, 17/ 403).

d) Beteja e Shekhebit.

Kjo betejë ka ndodhur në ditën e shtunë, në ditën e parë të Ramazanit, gjatë vitit 702 dhe vazhdoi deri në ditën e ardshme. Kjo betejë ishte mes muslimanëve dhe tatarëve. Në këtë betëj ka marur pjesë edhe Shejhul-Islam, Ibn Tejmiu. E në këtë betejë korrën fitore muslimanët.

Ibn Kethiri [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

Ibn Tejmiu e nxiste sulltanin në luftë dhe e përgëzonte me fitore. Ai filloi të betohet duke thënë se sigurisht me lejen e All-llahut do të fitojmë. Ai u dha fetva njerëzve që mos të agjërojnë gjatë betejës, poashtu edhe ai nuk agjëroi. Lëvizte nga një epror te tjetri dhe mirte nga ushqimi i tyre, për tua bërë me dije që të hanë, me qëllim që të bëhen më të fuqishëm në këtë luftë kundër armikut dhe të gjithë e ndërprenë agjërimin dhe ngrënën ushqim. (El-Bidaje ven-Nihaje, 18/ 26).


4- Ramazani muaj i Kur'anit dhe namazit të natës.


Lidhja mes Kur'anit dhe Ramazanit del qartë nga ky ajet, ku All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

{ÔóåúÑõ ÑóãóÖóÇäó ٱáøóÐöì ÃõäÒöáó Ýöíåö ٱáúÞõÑúÂäõ åõÏðì áøáäøóÇÓö æóÈóíøöäóÜٰÊò ãøöäó ٱáúåõÏóìٰ æóٱáúÝõÑúÞóÇäö} [ÇáÈÞÑÉ:185].

Muaji i Ramadanit që në te (filloi të) shpallet Kur'ani, që është udhërrëfyes për njerëz dhe sqarues i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i të vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). (El-Bekare: 185).

Edhe nga tregimi i Ibn abbasit [radijall-llahu anhu]:

Úä ÇÈä ÚÈÇÓ ÑÖí Çááå ÚäåãÇ ÞÇá: ßÇä ÑÓæá Çááå Õáì Çááå Úáíå æÓáã ÃÌæÏ ÇáäÇÓ¡ æßÇä ÃÌæÏ ãÇ íßæä Ýí ÑãÖÇä Ííä íáÞÇå ÌÈÑíá¡ æßÇä íáÞÇå Ýí ßá áíáÉ ãä ÑãÖÇä ÝíÏÇÑÓå ÇáÞÑÂä¡ ÝáóÑóÓæá Çááå Õáì Çááå Úáíå æÓáã ÃÌæÏ ÈÇáÎíÑ ãä ÇáÑíÍ ÇáãÑÓáÉ.

Ibn abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka qenë njeriu më bujar, e edhe më bujar ishte gjatë Ramazanit, kur takohej me xhibrilin [alejhis-selam]. Ai takohej me te çdo natë të Ramazanit dhe së bashku mësonin Kur'anin. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ishte edhe më bujar se era e bereqetshme. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Ibn Haxheri [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

Ky hadith na tregon madhërimin e Kur'anit, sepse është i veçuar me fillim të zbritjes së Kur'anit në këtë muaj edhe me krahasimin e shpalljes shumë herë nga Xhibrili [alejhis-selam], që domethënë se Xhibrili [alejhis-selam] ka zbritur shpesh, e me zbritjen e Xhibrilit [alejhis-selam] me të kanë ardhur edhe shumë të mira dhe begati që num mundemi ti numërojmë.

Mësojmë edhe këtë: vlera e kohës arrihet me shtim të adhurimeve. Vazhdimësia në lexim të Kur'anit shkakton shtimin e të mirave. Shtimi i adhurimeve në fund të jetës. Përkujtimi i njeriut të vyeshëm dhe të mirë për kah e mira dhe me dije, edhe pse ai këtë e di, për ta shtuar përkujtimin dhe këshillimin. Nata e Ramazanit është më e mirë se dita e Ramazanit. Leximi duhet të jetë i shoqëruar me prani të zemrës dhe kuptim, kjo ndodh natën, sepse është qetë, kurse ditën ka pengese dhe angazhime të kësaj jete. (Fethul-Bari, 9/ 45).


Sa lexonin Kur'an të parët tanë të devotshëm


Ibrahim Nehaiu thotë:

"ßÇä ÇáÃÓæÏ íÎÊã ÇáÞÑÂä Ýí ÑãÖÇä Ýí ßá áíáÊíä¡ ÝßÇä íäÇã Èíä ÇáãÛÑÈ æÇáÚÔÇÁ¡ æßÇä íÎÊã ÇáÞÑÂä Ýí ÛíÑ ÑãÖÇä Ýí ßá ÓÊ áíÇáò".

Esved Duveliu e përfundonte leximin e Kur'anit në çdo dy netë gjatë Ramazanit. Vetëm mes akshamit dhe jacisë flente. E jashta Ramazanit e përfundonte leximin e Kur'anit vetëm për gjashtë netë. (Sijeru Alamun-Nubela, 4/ 51).

Katadeja e përfundonte leximin e Kur'anit për shtatë ditë, e kur vinte Ramazani, e përfundonte për tre ditë, kurse në dhjetshin e fundit e përfundonte për çdo natë. (Po aty, 5/276).

Imam Shafiu e përfundonte leximin e Kur'anit gjashtë dhjet herë gjatë Ramazanit.

Musa ibn Muavije thotë:

U largova nga Kajrevani dhe nuk mendosha se ndokush është më i devotshëm se Behlul ibn Rashidi gjersa u takova me Vekiun. Ai lexonte gjatë Ramazanit për çdo natë nga një hatme dhe një të tretën e Kur'anit. I falte 12 rekate namaz duha dhe falej nga dreka deri në iqindi. (Po aty).

Misbah ibn Seidi thotë:

Muhamed ibn Ismaili, Imam Buhariu gjatë Ramazanit për çdo ditë e përfundonte nga një herë leximin e Kur'anit, kurse pas teravije për tre netë e përfundonte nga një hatme. (po aty).


Namazi i teravisë dhe Ramazani


Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä ÞÇã ÑãÖÇä ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå)).

Kush e fal namazin e natës gjatë Ramazanit, me besim dhe shpresim i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Imam Neveviu [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

Duke besua dhe duke shpresuar, domethënë duke besuar në vlera e saj është e vërtetë dhe duke shpresuar vetëm All-llahun, e jo shikimin e njerëzve, e as gjërat tjera që bien ndesh me sinqeritetin. (Sherhu Muslim, 6/ 39).


Disa pamje nga namazi i natës të gjeneratave të para të devotshme


Ali ibn Medini thotë:

"ßÇä ÓæíÏ Èä ÛÝáÉ íÄãøäÇ Ýí ÔåÑ ÑãÖÇä Ýí ÇáÞíÇã¡ æÞÏ ÃÊì Úáíå ÚÔÑæä æãÇÆÉ ÓäÉ".

Suvejd ibn Gafle na e falte namazin e natës gjatë Ramazanit, kurse i kishte 120 vjet. (Sijer, 4/ 72).


5- Ramazani dhe vëllezëria dhe dashuria. Ku jane këto dukuri në jetën tonë?


Shpirtat zakonisht i duan ata që u bëjnë mirë. Dukuria e vëllezërisë dhe dashurisë shfaqet në iftaret kolektive, në dhënien e zekatit, në dhënien e sadakatul-fitrit, etj.

Kjo poashtu del në shesh nëpërmjet vetëdijes se ky adhurim është i përbashkët për mbarë muslimanët, nga lindja deri në perendim.

Ne kemi nevojë të madhe për të ngritur këtë dukuri dhe për ta sjellur në vendin e vet, sidomos në këto kohëra, kur vetjakësia dhe egoizmi kanë kapluar shpirtin e çdo njeriut.

Ky muaj është mundësi e madhe për tu kujdesur për vëllezërit tanë nëvojtar, për ata skamonrë që skanë as kafshatën e gojës, për familjet e dëshmorëvë (inshaAll-llah janë shehida), për invalidët e luftës, për studentët e shkëlqyeshëm, mirëpo që skanë pasuri për të vazhduar studimet e tyre, etj.


6- Ramazani dhe falja e lirimi nga zjari. Mbetemi me shpres se do te fitojme kete dhuratë!


Falja dhe lirimi nga zjari shfaqet nëpërmjet këtyre gjërave:

a) agjërimit të Ramazanit;

b) namazit të natës gjatë Ramazant;

c) ngjalljen e natës së kadrit.

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä ÕÇã ÑãÖÇä ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå¡ æãä ÞÇã áíáÉ ÇáÞÏÑ ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇ ÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå)).

Kush e agjëron Ramazanin me besim dhe shpresim i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët dhe ai që e gjallëron natën e Kadrit, me besim dhe shpresim i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Edhe thotë:

((ãä ÞÇã ÑãÖÇä ÅíãÇäÇð æÇÍÊÓÇÈÇð ÛÝÑ áå ãÇÊÞÏã ãä ÐäÈå)).

Kush e fal namazin e natës gjatë Ramazanit me besim dhe shpresim, i falen mëkatet që i ka bërë më herët. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

E qëllimi i faljes është lirimi nga zjari i xhehenemit.

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

{ ÅÐÇ ßÇä Ãæá áíáÉ ãä ÔåÑ ÑãÖÇä ÕõÝøöÏóÊ ÇáÔíÇØíä æãóÑóÏóÉ ÇáÌöä ¡ æÛõáøöÞóÊ ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáäÇÑ Ýáã íõÝÊÍ ãäåÇ ÈÇÈ ¡ æÝõÊøöÍÊ ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáÌäÉ Ýáã íÛáÞ ãäåÇ ÈÇÈ ¡ æíäÇÏí ãäÇÏò : íÇ ÈÇÛí ÇáÎíÑ ÃÞÈá ¡ æíÇ ÈÇÛí ÇáÔÑ ÃÞÕÑ ¡ æááå ÚÊÞÇÁ ãä ÇáäÇÑ æÐáß ßá áíáå } [ ÑæÇå ÇáÊÑãÐí æÇÈä ãÇÌå ÈÓäÏ ÍÓä ]. 

Natën e parë të muajit Ramazan prangosen shejtanat dhe xhinët e inatosur, mbyllen dyert e xhehenemit, dhe nuk hapet asnje derë, happen dyert e xhennetit dhe nuk mbyllet asnje derë. Thërret një thirrës: o kërkues i së mirës urdhëro, kurse ti o kërkues i të keqes nguro. All-llahu në çdo natë ka njerëz që i liron nga zjarri i xhehenemit. (Tirmidhiu, hasen).


7- Ramazani dhe pendimi dhe devotshmëria. Vallë, kemi arritur devotshmërinë dhe kemi realizuar pendimin?

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÅÐÇ ÌÇÁ ÑãÖÇä ÝÊÍÊ ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáÌäÉ¡ æÛáøÞÊ ÃÈæÇÈ ÇáäÇÑ¡ æÕÝÏÊ ÇáÔíÇØíä)).

Kur të vjen Ramazani, hapen dyert e xhennetit dhe mbyllen dyert e xhehenemit dhe prangosen djajtë. (Muslimi).

Ky hadith ka mundësi të ketë domethënien e hapjes së dyerve të adhurimeve në këtë muaj, adhurime të cilat nuk ndodhin në muajtë tjerë, siç është agjërimi dhe namazi i natës. Poashtu edhe mbyellja e dyerve të xhehenemit domethënë largim dhe ngurrim të njerëvze nga mëkatet. (Sherhu muslimi, 7/ 188).


Ramazani është shansë për tu penduar mëkatarët


Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÑÛã ÃäÝ ÑÌá ÐßÑÊ ÚäÏå Ýáã íÕáøö Úáíøó¡ æÑÛã ÃäÝ ÑÌá ÏÎá Úáíå ÑãÖÇä¡ Ëã ÇäÓáÎ ÞÈá Ãä íÛÝÑ áå¡ æÑÛã ÃäÝ ÑÌáò ÃÏÑß ÚäÏå ÃÈæÇå ÇáßÈÑ¡ Ýáã íÏÎáÇå ÇáÌäÉ)).

I mposhtur qoftë njeriu që kur përmendem unë nuk dërgon salavate mbi mua. I mposhtur qoftë njeriu, i cili e arrinë Ramazanin dhe shtegton pa iu falur mëkatet. I mposhtur qoftë njeriu që i ka dy prindërit e moshuar, e nuk futet në xhennet. (Tirmidhiu, sahih).


Ramazani është sezonë e shlyerjes së mëkateve dhe gabimeve


Ebu hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ÇáÕáæÇÊ ÇáÎãÓ æÇáÌãÚÉ Åáì ÇáÌãÚÉ æÑãÖÇä Åáì ÑãÖÇä ãßÝÑÇÊ áãÇ Èíäåä ÅÐÇ ÇÌÊäÈ ÇáßÈÇÆÑ)).

Pesë namazet, xhumaja deri në xhuma dhe Ramazani deri në Ramazan i shlyejnë mëkatet që janë bërë mes tyre, nëse u largohet mëkateve të mëdha. (Muslimi).


Ramazani është shkollë që të edukon në devotshmëri


Ky është edhe qëllimi i agjërimit. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

{íٰÃóíøõåóÇ ٱáøóÐöíäó ÁÇãóäõæÇú ßõÊöÈó Úóáóíúßõãõ ٱáÕøíóÇãõ ßóãóÇ ßõÊöÈó Úóáóì ٱáøóÐöíäó ãöä ÞóÈúáößõãú áóÚóáøóßõãú ÊóÊøóÞõæäó} [ÇáÈÞÑÉ:183]. 

O ju që besuat, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm. (El-Bekare: 183).

Imam Kurtubio thotë:

Aq sa ma shumë pakësohet ushqimi aq ma shumë dobëshet edhe epshi, e aq sa ma shumë dobësohet epshi, aq ma tepër pakësohen mëkatet. Kjo është një renditje shumë e bukur. Agjërimi është shkak i devotshmërisë sepse e mbyt epshin. (Tefsiri i Kurtubiut, 2/ 275- 276).

Ibn Kethiri [rahimehull-llah] thotë:

agjërimi është pastrim i trupit dhe ngushtim i kanaleve të shejtanit. Andaj Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((íÇ ãÚÔÑ ÇáÔÈÇÈ ãä ÇÓÊØÇÚ ãäßã ÇáÈÇÁÉ ÝáíÊÒæÌ¡ æãä áã íÓÊØÚ ÝÚáíå ÈÇáÕæã¡ ÝÅäå áå æÌÇÁ)).

O ju djelmosha, kush ka mundësi prej jush që të martohet le të martohet, e ai që nuk ka mundësi, le të agjëron, sepse kjo për te është mburojë. (Buhariu). (Ibn Kethiri, 1/ 219).

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ãä áã íÏÚ Þæá ÇáÒæÑ æÇáÚãá Èå¡ ÝáíÓ ááå ÍÇÌÉ Ýí Ãä íÏÚ ØÚÇãå æÔÑÇÈå)).

Kush nuk i le gënjeshtrat dhe dëshmitë e rrejshme, All-llahu nuk ka nevojë që të lë ushqimin dhe pijen. (Buhariu).

Ibn Ethiri thotë:

Domethënë se kjo vepër nuk është e pranuar, ashtu sikurse njeriu i zemëruar, kur ti kthehet kërkesa mbrapsht, thotë: nuk kam nevojë për asgjë prej teje. Qëllimi është i refuzohet agjërimi njeriut që flet gënjeshtra, e e pranon vetëm atë agjërim që është i pastër prej tyre. (Fethul-Bari, 4/ 117).


8- Ramazan, muaj i sinqeritetit dhe vërtetësisë. Sa jemi të sinqertë dhe të vërtetë?!

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

((ßá Úãá ÇÈä ÂÏã íÖÇÚÝ¡ ÇáÍÓäÉ ÈÚÔÑ ÃãËÇáåÇ Åáì ÓÈÚãÇÆÉ ÖÚÝ¡ ÞÇá Çááå ÚÒ æÌá: ÅáÇ ÇáÕæã ÝÅäå áí¡ æÃäÇ ÃÌÒí Èå¡ íÏÚ ÔåæÊå æØÚÇãå ãä ÃÌáí¡ ááÕÇÆã ÝÑÍÊÇä: ÝÑÍÉ ÚäÏ ÝØÑå¡ æÝÑÍÉ ÚäÏáÞÇÁ ÑÈå¡ æáÎáæÝ Ýíå ÃØíÈ ÚäÏ Çááå ãä ÑíÍ ÇáãÓß)).

&Ccedil;do vepër e birit të Ademit i takon atij. Një e mirë shpërblehet sa dhjetë sosh dhe deri në shtatëqind herë shumëfishohet shpërblimi, e Zoti ka thënë: Përpos agjërimit. Ai është për Mua dhe Unë shpërblej për të, për shkak se njeriu e braktisë ushqimin për Mua, e braktisë pijen për Mua, i braktisë të këndshmet për Mua, e braktisë gruan e tij për Mua. Era e keqe e gojës së agjëruesit është më e mirë tek All-llahu se aroma e miskut. Agjëruesi i ka dy gëzime: njëri gëzim kur të hajë iftar dhe tjetri kur ta takojë Zotin e vet. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).

Imam Kurtubiu thotë:

Pasiqë veprave u futet rijaja- syfaqësia, agjërimin nuk mundet ta sheh askush tjetër përveç All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], andaj edhe ia ka mveshur Vetvetes e ka thënë: I lë epshet për hirë Timin. (Fethul-Bari, 4/ 107).

Ibn Xhevziu thotë:

Të gjitha adhurimet shihen në vepër, andaj është shumë vshtirë të shpëton nga syfaqësia ndonjë vepër që shihet, për dallim nga agjërimi. (Fethul-Bari, 4/ 107).


Një shembull nga sinqeriteti i gjeneratave të devotshmë të muslimanëve

Tregohet se:

"ÕÇã ÏÇæÏ Èä ÃÈí åäÏ ÃÑÈÚíä ÓäÉ áÇ íÚáã Èå Ãåáå¡ ßÇä ÎÒÇÒÇð íÍãá ÛÏÇÁå ÝíÊÕÏÞ Èå Ýí ÇáØÑíÞ".

Davud ibn Ebi Hindi ka agjëruar dyzet vjet, nuk e dinte këtë gjë gruaja e tij. Ishte tregtar i mëndafshit, ushqimin e merte me vehte dhe e jepte sadaka përgjat rrugës. (Sijer, 6/ 378).


Përgaditi: Bekir Halimi

----------


## Klevis2000

Kapitulli e agjërimit



Kaptina e agjërimit 

Vendimi i sherijatit mbi agjërimin 

Agjërimi i muajit Ramadan është një shtyllë prej shtyllave të Islamit dhe një obligim prej obligimeve të saja. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: " O ju që besuat, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm. (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju. (ato ditë të numëruara janë) Muaji i Ramadanit që në te (filloi të) shpallet Kur'ani, që është udhërëfyes për njerëz dhe sqaruesi i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i të vërtetës nga gënjeshtra). E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë, ndërsa kush është i sëmurë ose në udhëtim, le të agjërojë aqë ditë nga ditët e mëvonshme. All-llahu me këtë dëshiron lehtësim për ju, e nuk dëshiron vështërsim për ju. (të agjëroni ditët e lëshuara më vonë) Që të plotësoni numrin, të madhëroni All-llahun për atë se u udhëzoi dhe që të falenderoni". (El-Bekare: 183- 185). Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Islami ngritet mbi pesë shtylla: dëshmia se s'ka hyjni tjetër përveç All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është i dërguari i Tij, falja e namazit, dhënja e zekatit, shkuarja në haxhxh dhe agjërimi i muajit Ramadan". Mbarë muslimanët janë të pajtimit se agjërimi i muajit ramadan është obligim, është një shtyllë e Islamit, të cilën duhet ta dijë doemos secili anëtarë i kësaj feje dhe ai që e mohon është kafir. Vlera e agjërimit Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kush e agjëron muajin Ramadan me besim dhe shpresim, i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë". "Cdo vepër e birit të Ademit i takon atij, përveç agjërimit. Ai është për Mua dhe Unë shpërblej për të. Agjërimi është mburojë (nga epshet dhe zjarri), prandaj kur të agjërojë ndokush le të mos flasë fjalë të ndyta dhe mos ta ngre zërin, e nëse dikush e ngacmon apo e sulmon, le të thotë: Unë agjëroj, unë agjëroj!". Dhe, pasha Atë në dorën e të cilit është shpirti i Muahmmedit, aroma e pakëndshme që del nga goja e agjëruesit është më e mirë tek All-llahu se sa era e miskut. Agjëruesi i përjeton dy gëzime: kur të hajë iftar gëzohet dhe kur ta takojë Zotin e vet gëzohet për agjërimin e vet (për shpërblimin)". Sehl ibn Sa'di [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel- lem] ka thënë: "Në xhennet ekziston një derë që quhet rejjan nga e cila hyjnë agjëruesit në Ditën e kijametit dhe askush tjetër nuk hyn nga ajo derë . E kur të hyjnë ata, ajo mbyllet e askush tjetër nuk hyn." 

Obligohemi të fillojmë agjërimin e muajit Ramadan me parje të hënës 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Filloni agjërimin kur ta shihnin hënën dhe hani kur ta shihni hënën, nëse ka mjegulla, plotësoni muajin Shaban 30 ditë". 

Si e vërtetojmë hyrjen e muajit? 

Hyrja e muajit vërtetohet me pamjen e hënës nga një njeri i drejtë e besnik ose me plotësimin e muajit Sha'ban 30 ditë. Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Njerëzit ishin bërë gati që ta shohin hënën, kurse unë e lajmërova Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] se e kam parë hënën, atëhere Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] agjëroi dhe i urdhëroi njerëzit të agjërojnë". Nëse nuk shihet hëna për shkak të mjegullave ose gjërave të ngjajshme, atëhere plotësohet muaji i Shabanit 30 ditë, duke u mbështetur në hadithin e Ebu Hurejres rad- që e përmendëm pak më lartë. Kurse përfundimi i muajit Ramadan dhe hyrja e muajit Shevval, nuk mund të konfirmohet përveç se me dy dëshmitar. Abdur-rahman ibn Zejd ibn Hattabi [radijall-llahu anhu] u mbajti njerëzve hutbe në ditën e dyshimtë dhe mes tjerash u tha: "Unë kam ndejtur me shokët e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe i kam pyetur për këtë gjë, kurse ata më kanë treguar se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Agjëroni kur ta shihni hënën, dhe hani ushqim kur ta shihni hënën. Sipas hënës edhe haxhxhin kryeni. Nëse ka mjegulla, atëhere plotësoni muajin Sha'ban 30 ditë. Nëse dëshmojnë dy dëshmitarë të drejtë e musliman, agjëroni dhe hani sipas dëshmisë së tyre". Na tregon Emiri (kryetari) i Mekkës, Harith ibn Hatib duke thënë: "Pejgamberi [sal- lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] na e ka lënë në emanet që ta kryejmë haxhxhin me parjen e hënës, e nëse nuk e shohim, mjafton të dëshmojnë dy dëshmitarë musliman". Dy hadithet e lartëpërmendura janë argument se nuk mjafton një njeri që të dëshmon hyrjen ose daljen e muajit Ramadan, mirëpo duke e pasur parasysh hadithin e mëparshëm, nënkuptojmë se fillimi i agjërimit mund të dëhmohet me një muslimani, gjë që nuk vlen edhe për daljen nga muaji Ramadan dhe hyrja në muajin Shevval. Vërejtje: Ai që e sheh hënën vetëm, nuk fillon me agjërim derisa të fillojnë edhe muslimanët tjerë dhe fillon të hajë atëherë kur edhe muslimanët tjerë hanë. Pejgamberi [sal-lall- llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Agjërohet ditën që agjërojnë njerëzit dhe prishet agjërimi atë ditë që e prishin njerëzit, dhe kremtohet festa e kurban bajramit, kur edhe muslimanët tjerë e kremtojnë". 

Kush e ka obligim agjërimin e muajit Ramadan 

Të gjithë dijetarët kanë konsenzus se agjërimin e ka obligim ta agjërojë muslimani i mençur, i moshërritur, i shëndoshë, vendas, kurse gruaja duhet të jetë e pastër nga menstruacionet dhe lehonia. Argument se agjërimi nuk është obligim për ate që nuk është i moshërritur dhe i mençur është hadithi i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], ku thotë: "Eshtë ngritur lapsi nga tre persona: nga i çmenduri deri sa t'i vijë mendja, nga njeri që është në gjumë derisa të zgjohet dhe nga fëmiu derisa të hynë në bylyg (kohën e moshërritur sipas normave fetare, domethënë 15 vjet)". Argument se agjërimi nuk është obligim për njeriun që nuk është i shëndoshë dhe vendas, është ajeti Kur'anor: "e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë". (El-Bekare: 184). Nëse njeriu i sëmurë dhe ai që nuk është vendas agjëron, kjo gjithsesi do t'i mjaftojë, pasiqë leja për mosagjërim është lehtësim, kurse agjërimi është veprimi sipas asaj që është më e rëndë, s'ka dilem se edhe kjo është mirë. 

A është më mirë të agjërohet ose të mosagjërohet?! 

Nëse njeriu i sëmurë dhe ai që nuk është vendas, nuk e kanë rëndë të agjërojnë, atëherë më mirë është të agjërojnë, e nëse e kanë vështirë agjërimin, atëherë më mirë është të mosagjërojnë. Ebu Seid El-Hudriu [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Ishim në betejë me Pejgamberin [sal- lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në muajin e Ramadanit, disa prej nesh agjëronin e disa tjerë nuk agjëronin, mirëpo as ai që agjëronte nuk ia zinte për të madhe atij që nuk agjëronte e as ai që nuk agjëronte nuk ia zinte për të madhe atij që agjëronte. Ata mendonin se kush ka fuqi të agjërojë, kjo është më mirë për te, e kush nuk ka fuqi, më mirë për te është të mosagjërojë". Argument se agjërimi nuk është obligim për gruan që është në menstruacione dhe në lehoni, është hadithi të cilin e transmeton Ebu Seidi [radijall-llahu anhu] nga Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], i cili ka thënë: "A nuk është e vërtetë se gruja që është në menstruacione as nuk falet e as nuk agjëron? Kjo është shkak i pakësimit të fesë së tyre". Nëse gruaja që është në menstruacione dhe lehoni agjëron, ky agjërim nuk vlen, sepse prej kushteve të agjërimit është të jetë e pastër nga hajdi dhe nifasi, dhe duhet ta kompenzojnë. Aisheja [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: Në kohën e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel- lem] na vinin ciklet e menstruacioneve, e urdhëroheshim ta kompenzojmë agjërimin dhe nuk urdhëroheshim ta kompenzojmë namazin". C'duhet bërë plaku dhe plaka e vjetër dhe i sëmuri i cili nuk shpreson shërimin Ai që s'ka mundësi të agjërojë nga shkaku i pleqërisë, ose gjërave të ngjajshme, atëherë nuk agjëron dhe për çdo ditë ushqen nga një të varfur, sepse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri..". (El-Bekare: 184). Atau [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se ka dëgjuar Ibn Abbasin [radijall-llahu anhu] duke e lexuar këtë ajet dhe duke thënë: "Ky ajet nuk është i deroguar, në këtë ajet hynë plaku dhe plaka e vjetër, të cilët nuk mundin të agjërojnë, për këtë ata japin fidje, duke ushqyer për çdo ditë nga një të varfur". Gruaja që është shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse Gruaja shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse nuk kanë mundësi të agjërojnë ose kanë frikë për fëmijët e tyre, u lejohet të mosagjërojnë dhe për çdo ditë duhet të japin fidje, dhe nuk obligohen ti kompenzojnë. Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "I lejohet plakut dhe plakës që kanë mundësi të agjërojnë të mos agjërojnë nëse dëshirojnë dhe për çdo ditë të japin fidje, e nuk obligohen ti kompenzojnë, pastaj kjo është deroguar me ajetin: "E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë,". (El-Bekare: 185). Kurse mbeti lejimi për mosagjërim për plakun dhe plakën që nuk kanë mundësi të agjërojnë. Në të njejtin rang janë edhe gruaja shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse, nëse frikohen se agjërimi i dëmton, dhe për çdo ditë japin fidje". Poashtu Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Nëse gruaja shtatëzënë frikohet për vetveten dhe ajo që jep gji frikohet për fëmiun e sajë gjatë muajit Ramadan, u lejohet të mosagjërojnë, kurse për çdo ditë ushqejnë nga një të varfur dhe nuk e kompenzojnë këtë agjërim". Nafiu [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Një vajzë e Ibn Omerit ishte grua e një kurejshitit dhe ishte shtatëzënë. Në muajin e Ramadanit e kaploi një etje e madhe, kurse Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] e urdhëroi ta prishë agjërimin e sajë dhe për çdo ditë të ushqen nga një të vrafër". C'farë sasie ushqimi duhet dhënë Enes ibn Maliku [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Një vit isha i pamundshëm që të agjërojë, andaj përgadita një enë të madhe me përshesh dhe i thërrita tridhjet të varfur që të hanë derisa të ngopen". 

Pjesët përbërëse (ruknet) të agjërimit 

Nijeti. 

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka thënë: "E duke qenë se ata nuk ishin të urdhëruar me tjetër, pos që ta adhuronin All-llahun me një adhurim të sinqertë ndaj Tij, që të largohen prej çdo besimi të kotë, ta falin namazin, të japin zeqatin, se ajo është feja e drejtë". (El-Bejjine: 5). Kurse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Veprat vlerësohen sipas qëllimit, kurse secilit njeri i takon ajo që ka pasur për qëllim". Nijeti duhet bërë çdo natë para mëngjesit, duke u mbështetur në hadithin që e trasnmeton hafsa [radijall-llahu anha], e cila thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Ai që nuk e vendos agjërimin para agimit të mëngjesit nuk ka agjërim". Largimi nga gjërat që ta prishin agjërimin, nga agimi i mëngjesit deri në perendim të diellit. "Tash e tutje bashkohuni me to dhe kërkoni atë që ua ka caktuar All-llahu dhe hani e pinin derisa qartë të dallohet peri i bardhë nga peri i zi në agim, e pastaj agjërimin plotësojeni deri në mbrëmje". (El-Bekare: 187). 

Cka e prish agjërimin 

1.2- Ngrënja dhe pirja me qëllim, sepse ai që ha dhe pi nga haresa, nuk duhet ta kompenzon këtë ditë e as ta shpaguan. Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Nëse një njeri duke qenë agjërueshëm haron dhe ha edhe pi, le ta plotësojë agjërimin, sepse e ka ushqyer All-llahu". 

3-Vjellja me qëllim, sepse po vjelli pa dëshirë të veten, nuk duhet ta kompenzojë këtë ditë e as ta shpaguajë. Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Njeriu i cili vjellë pa dëshirë, nuk duhet ta kompenzojë këtë ditë, kurse ai që vjell me qëllim, le ta kompenzojë". 

4.5- Menstruacionet dhe lehonia, edhe po të vijnë në momentet e fudnit të ditës. Në këtë janë të pajtuar të gjithë dijetarët Islam. 

6- Kontakti seksual. Nëse ndokush gjatë muajit të Ramadanit ka kontakt seksual duhet të shpaguan për këtë mëkat, siç është theksuar në hadithin që vijon: Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Ishim ulur te Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e erdhi një njeri dhe i tha: I dërguar i All-llahut, jam shkatërruar. I tha: C'ke? Tha: Kisha kontakt seksual me gruan time duke qenë i agjërueshëm. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i tha: a ke rob që ta lirosh? Tha: jo. I tha: a mundesh të agjërosh dy muaj reshtaz? Tha: jo. I tha: a ka mundësi të ushqesh gjashtëdhjet të varfur? Tha: jo. Mbetëm një kohë me Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], kur ndërkohë i sollën një shportë me hurma. Atëherë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: ku shkoi ai që pyeti pak më parë? Tha: ja ku jam. Meri këto hurma dhe jepi sadaka. Njeriu tha: a ka njeri më të varfur se unë që t'i jap sadaka? Vall-llahi asnjë njeri që jeton mes këtyre dy luginave nuk është më i varfur se familja ime. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] qeshi deri sa iu anë edhe dhëmballët, pastaj tha: ushqeje familjen tënde". 

Rregullat e agjërimit 

Agjëruesi gjatë agjërimit të tijë duhet të ketë parasysh këto rregulla: 

Sehurin (syfyrin). Enesi [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Hani sehurin, sepse në sehur ka bereqet". Sehuri mund të bëhet edhe vetëm një gllënkë ujë, duke u mbështetur në hadithin e Abdull-llah ibn Amrit, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Hani sehur, së paku me një gllënkë ujë". Eshtë e pëlqyer që të vonohet maksimalisht sehuri duke u mbështetur në ndodhin të cilën e tregon Enesi [radijall-llahu anhu] nga Zejd ibn Thabiti, [radijall-llahu anhu] i cili ka thënë: "Ngrënëm sehurin me Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] pastaj u ngritë që të falë namazin (e sabahut). I thashë: sa ishte dallimi kohor mes sehurit dhe ezanit? Tha: sa të lexosh pesëdhjet ajete". Nëse e dëgjon ezanin, kurse ushqimin ose pijen e ka në dorë, i lejohet që ta përfundon, duke u mbështetur në hadithin të cilin e transmeton Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu], se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kur ndokush prej jush do të dëgjojë ezanin duke e pasur enën në dorë, mos ta lenë derisa ta kryen nevojën që e ka prej sajë". 

Largimi nga fjalët e kota dhe të fëlliqura, gjëra të cilat bien ndesh me agjërimin. 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kur ndokush prej jush agjëron, mos të flet fjalë të fëlliqura, mos të bërtasë e as mos ta ofendon ndokend, e nëse ndokush e ofendon ose e ngacmon le të thotë: unë jam agjërueshëm, unë jam agjërueshëm". Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kush nuk i le fjalët e rrejshme dhe veprimin sipas tyre, All-llahu nuk ka nevojë që ky njeri të le ushqimin dhe pijen". Bujaria dhe leximi i Kur'anit të Madhërishëm. Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhuma] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ishte njeriu më bujar, kurse edhe më bujar ishte gjatë muajit Ramadan kur takohej me Xhibrilin. Ai takohej çdo mbrëmje të Ramadanit me Xhibrilin deri ditën e fudnit. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ia paraqitke Kur'anin Xhibrilit. E kur e takonte Xhibrili Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel- lem], ishte edhe më bujar se era që sjell bereqetin e sajë". 

Nxitimi i iftarit. 

Sehl ibn Sadi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Njerëzit do të mbesin në të mirë përderisa e nxitojnë iftarin". Të bëjë iftar me gjërat që do t'i përmendim nëse ka mundësi. Enesi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] bënte iftar me hurme të njoma para se të falej, e nëse nuk kishte hurme të njoma atëherë të thata, e nëse nuk kishte hurme atëherë me ujë". Të bëjë dua sipas kësaj që gjindet në këtë hadith: Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur hante iftarin thoshte: dhehebe dheme'u, veb-teletil-uruk ve thebetel-exhru inshaAll- llah (shkoi etja, u lagën venët dhe mbeti shpërblimi me leje të All-llahut)". 

Cka i lejohet agjëruesit 

Larja për freski. 

Nga Ebu Bekri, i biri i Abdur-Rahmanit, nga disa prej as'habëve të Pejgamberit [sal- lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kanë thënë: "E kam parë Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në fshatin Arexh duke hedhur mbi kokën e tij ujë, nga etja ose nxehtësia edhe pse ishte agjërueshëm". 

Shpërlarja e gojës dhe hundës duke mos e tepruar. 

Lekit ibn Sebrete thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thë: "Shpërlaje hundën mirë, përveç se kur të jeshë agjërueshëm". 

Bërja e hixhames. 

Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhuma] thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka bërë hixhamen duke qenë i agjërueshëm". Eshtë e urrejtur të bëhet hixhameja mbi ate njeri që ka mundësi ta dobësojë. Thabit Benani thotë: e pyetën Enes ibn Malikun [radijall-llahu anhu] a e keni urrejtur hixhamen për njeriun që është agjërueshëm? Tha: jo përveç njeriut që i shkakton dobësi".

Puthja dhe përkdhelja e gruas për ate që ka mundësi të përmbahet. 

Aishjea [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i puthte dhe përkdhelte gratë e tija edhe pse ishte agjërueshëm. Ishte njeri që mundeshte ta përmban epshin e tijë". 

Të gdhinë xhunub. 

Aisheja dhe Ummu Selemeja [radijall-llahu anhuma] tregojnë se Pejgamberin [sal-lall- llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e takonte mëngjesi xhunub nga shkaku i kontaktit me gratë e tija, pastaj lahej dhe vazhdonte agjërimin". Vazhdimi i agjërimit deri në sehur. Ebu Seid El-Hudriu [radijall-llahu anhu] ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: "Mos vazhdoni agjërimin, nëse ndonjëri prej jush dëshiron të vazhdon agjërimin le ta vazhdojë vetëm deri në sehur. I thanë: ti je duke e vazhduar agjërimin, o i Dërguar i All-llahut? Tha: unë nuk jam si ju, unë bijë kurse ka kush më ushqen dhe më jep për të pirë". 

Përdorimi i misvakut, parfymit, yndyrave, syrmes, pikave dhe injekcionit. 

Bazë për lejimin e këtyre gjërave është lejesa esenciale, po të ishin të ndaluara do t'i sqaronte All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] dhe Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel- lem]. "e Zoti yt nuk është që harron". (Merjem: 64). 

Agjërimi vullnetar 

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] preferonte dhe nxite të agjërohen këto ditë: 

Gjashtë ditë nga muaji Shevval. 

Ebu Ejub El-Ensariu [radijall-llahu anhu] tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kush e agjëron muajin Ramadan dhe e pason me agjërim të gjashtë ditëve të Shevvalit, i konsiderohet sikur të agjëron tërë vitin". 

2.3- Ditën e Arafatit për ate që nuk është haxhxhi dhe ditën e ashurasë me një ditë para. 

Ebu Katadeja thotë: e kanë pyetur Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] mbi agjërimin e ditës së Arafatit? Eshtë përgjigjur: i shlyen mëkatet e vitit të kaluar dhe të ardhshëm. Kur e kanë pyetur mbi agjërimin e ditës së Ashurasë? Ka thënë: i shlyen mëkatet e vitit të kaluar". Ummu Fadli, e bija e Harithit thotë: disa njerëz filluan të polemizojnë se a është duke agjëruar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në këtë ditë të Arafatit ose jo. Disa thanë se është duke agjëruar, e disa tjerë thanë se nuk është duke agjëruar. I dërgova një gotë me qumësht, e duke qëndruar mbi devenë e tij në Arafat, e piu". Ebu Gatafan ibn Tarif El-Murri tha: kam dëgjuar Ibn Abbasin [radijall-llahu anhuma] duke thënë: Kur Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e agjëroi ditën e Ashurasë dhe urdhëroi njerëzit që ta agjërojnë këtë ditë, i thanë: o I dërguar i All-llahut, këtë ditë e madhërojnë çifutët dhe krishterët. Atëherë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: "Në vitin e ardhshëm do të agjërojmë edhe ditën e nëntë. Mirëpo ndërkohë vdiq Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]".

Agjërimi i pjesës më të madhe të muajit Muharrem. 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Agjërimi ma i mirë pas muajit ramadan është agjërimi i muajit të All-llahut Muharrem, kurse namazi më i mirë pas farzit është namazi i natës". 

Agjërimi i pjesës më të madhe të muajit Shaban. 

Aisheja [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: "Kurë nuk e kam parë Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke plotësuar muaj me agjërim përveç muajit Ramadan, kurse në asnjë muaj nuk e kam parë duke agjëruar ma shumë se në muajin Shaban". Agjërimi i ditës së Hënë dhe të Enjte. Usame ibn Zejdi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel- lem] agjëronte ditën e hënë dhe të enjte. E pyetën pse i agjëron këto ditë? U përgjegj: Sepse veprat e robërve ngriten ditën e hënë dhe të enjte". 

Agjërimi i tre ditëve nga çdo muaj. 

Abdull-llah ibn Amri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ma tha: agjëro në çdo muaj nga tre ditë, sepse një vepër e mirë shpërblehet dhjetëfish. Kështu konsiderohesh se ke agjëruar mbarë vitin". Eshtë e pëlqyshme të agjërohet dita e trembëdhjetë, katërmbëdhjetë dhe pesëmbëdhjetë. Ebu Dherri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Ebu Dherr, nëse i agjëron te ditë nga çdo muaj, atëhere agjëro ditën e trembëdhjetë, katërmbëdhjetë dhe pesëmbëdhjetë". 

Agjërimi një ditë po e një ditë jo. 

Abdull-llah ibn Amri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Agjërimi më i dashur te All-llahu është agjërimi i Davudit [alejhis- selam], një ditë e agjëronte, kurse një ditë hante". Dhjetë ditët e para të Dhil-Hixhes. Hunejde ibn Halidi transmeton nga gruaja e tij, e cila transmeton nga disa gra të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], të cilat kanë thënë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall- llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] agjëronte nëntë ditë të Dhil-Hixhes, ditën e Ashurasë, tre ditë nga çdo muaj dhe të hënën dhe të enjten e parë të muajit". 

Ditët e ndaluara për agjërim 

Agjërimi i ditëve të bajramit. 

Ebu Ubejde, shërbëtori i Ibn Zahirit thotë: Kam marur pjesë në bajram me Omerin [radijall-llahu anhu], i cili tha: "Këto dy ditë i ka ndaluar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] të agjërohen: ditën e fitër bajramit dhe ditën tjetër ku hani nga kurbani juaj". Agjërimi i ditëve të teshrikut. Ebu Murete, shërbëtori i Ummu Hanit, hyri me Abdull-llah ibn Amrin te babai i tij, Amr ibn Asi [radijall-llahu anhum], kurse ky u afroi ushqim, e i tha: ha. Tha: jam agjërueshëm. Amri tha: ha, sepse këto janë ditët që Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] na urdhëronte të hamë dhe na ndalonte t'i agjërojmë. Maliku tha: këto ditë ishin ditën e teshrikut". Aisheja dhe Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhuma] thonë: "Nuk i është lejuar të agjërojë ditët e teshrikut askujt përveç atij që ka shkuar në haxh e nuk ka pasur kurban për ta prerë atje". 

Agjërimi i ditës së xhuma vetmas. 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: "Mos ta agjëron askush prej jush ditën e xhuma të vetmuar, përveç se nëse agjëron një ditë para dhe një ditë mbrapa". 

Agjërimi i ditës së shtunë vetmas . 

Abdull-llah ibn Busr Es-Sulemiu, transmeton nga motra e tijë, e cila thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Mos agjëroni të shtundën përveç se në ato ditë që e keni obligim, nëse nuk gjenë ç'ka të hajë përveç lëvores së pjergullës ose lëvores së drurit, le ta përtypë ate". 

Agjërimi i gjysmës së dytë të muajit Shaban, për ate njeri që nuk ka agjërim të zakonshëm. 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kur të vjen gjysma e muajit Shaban ndaloni agjërimin". Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: "Mos e parakaloni muajin Ramadan me agjërim të një ose dy ditëve, në përjashtim të njeriut që e ka pasur të zakonshme agjërimin në ato ditë". 

Agjërimi i ditës së dyshimtë. 

Ammar ibn Jasiri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Ai që agjëron ditën në të cilën dyshon, ka bërë mëkat ndaj Ebul-Kasimit , [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]". 

Agjërimi i tërë vitit, edhe nëse nuk agjëron në ditën e ndaluara. 

Abdull-llah ibn Amri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] më tha: Abdull-llah ibn Amr! Je duke agjëruar tërë vitin dhe tërë natën je duke u falur. Nëse kështu vepron, lodhesh dhe të kaplon letargjia. Nuk ka agjëruar ai që agjëron tërë vitin pa ndërprerë". Ebu Katadeja [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: erdhi një njeri te Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe i tha: O I Dërguar i All-llahut si agjëron? Pejgamberi [sal-lall- llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] u hidhërua nga kjo thënje e tijë, e kur Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] e vërejti këtë gjë tha: jemi të kënaqur me All-llahun për Zot tonin, me Islamin për fe tonën dhe me Muhammedin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] për Pejgamber tonin, kërkojmë strehim te All-llahu nga hidhërimi i All-llahut dhe nga hidhërimi i Pejgamberit të Tij. E përsëriti këtë fjalë Omeri disa herë derisa u qetësua hidhërimi i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Atëherë tha: o I dërguar i All-llahut, ç'është puna e atij që agjëron tërë vitin? Tha: "As ka agjëruar e as ka ngrënë". 

I ndalohet gruasë të agjërojë në prani të burrit të sajë, pa lejen e tij. 

Ebu Hurejre [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Mos të agjërojë gruaja në prani të burrit të sajë, përveç se me lejen e tij". 

I'tikafi 

Eshtë sunnet i pëlqyeshëm i'tikafi në dhjetë ditët e fundit të muajit Ramdan, për të kërkuar të mirën dhe natën e Kadrit, natë për të cilën All-llahu thotë: "Ne e zbritëm atë (Kur'anin) në natën e Kadrit. E ç'të bëri ty të dijsh se ç'është nata e Kadrit? Nata e Kadrit është më e rëndësishme se një mijë muaj! Me lejen e Zotit të tyre në (atë natë)të zbresin engjëjt dhe shpirti (Xhibrili) për secilën çështje. Ajo (që përcakton Zoti) është paqe deri në agim të mëngjesit". (El-Kadër: 1-5). Aisheja [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] qëndronte në xhami në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramadanit dhe thoshte: "Kërkoni natën e kadrit në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramadanit". Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: "Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në ditët tek nga dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramadanit". Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] preferonte namazin në këto ditë dhe i nxitke muslimanët që t'i ngjallin këto netë duke thënë: "Kush e falë natën e Kadrit me besim dhe shpresim i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë". I'tikafi nuk lejohet të bëhet në vende tjera përveç xhamisë, sepse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: "E kur jeni të izoluar (në i'tikafë) në xhamia, mos t'u afroheni atyre (për marëdhënie intime)". (El-Bekare: 187). Dhe se në këto vende ka bërë i'tikaf Pejgamberi [sal-lall- llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. "Njeriu që është në i'tikaf duhet të angazhohet me ibadete, siç është namazi, leximi i Kur'anit, lavdërimi dhe falënderimi i All-llahut, madhërimi dhe kërkimi i faljes nga All-llahu, dërgimi salavate mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], lutja dhe përsëritja e diturisë, etj. Eshtë e urrejtur ta angazhon veten me gjëra të cilat nuk ka aspak dobi qofshin fjalë ose vepra, ashtu sikurse është e urrejtur që tërë kohën të heshtë, duke menduar se me këtë vepër i afrohet All-llahut". I lejohet që të dalë nga vendi i i'tikafit për gjëra për të cilat ka nevojë, ashtu siç i lejohet edhe shkurtimi i flokëve, krehja, shkurtimi i thonjëve dhe pastrimi i trupit. Prishet i'tikafi nëse del për gjëra të panevojshme dhe me kontakt seksual.


marrur nga: elvexhiz min fikhussunneti velkitabil aziz

-AbdulAdhim elBedevi

perktheu: bekir Halimi

Copyright: Albislam.Com

----------


## Klevis2000

Nata e Kadrit


All-llahu thotë (përkthim i kuptimit):

*1. Ha, Mimë. [Këto shkronja janë prej mrekullive të Kuranit dhe askush tjetër pos All-llahut (të Vetmit) nuk e din kuptimin e tyre.]

2. Pasha librin sqarues (të së drejtës nga e kota)!

3. Ne e zbritëm ate në një natë të bekuar (në natën e Kadrit). Ne dëshiruam tu tërheqim vërejtjen,e njerëzit të jenë të gatshëm. 

4. Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çshtje në mënyrë të prerë. 

5. Urdhër i përcaktuar nga Vetë Ne. Ska dyshim se Ne dërguam të dërguar. 

6. (E zbritëm) Nga Mëshira e Zotit tënd; Ai është dëgjuesi, i dijshmi. [al-Duhan 44:1-6]* 

All-llahu dërgoi Kuranin në këtë natë të cilën Zoti e ka përshkruar si të bekuar. Transmetohet prej një grupi të Selefit  duke përfshirë Ibn Abbaas, Kutaadah, Saiid ibn Xhubejr, Ikrimah, Muxhahid dhe tjerë  se nata në të cilën është shpallur Kurani ka qenë Lejlet ul-Kadr.

Shprehja Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çshtje në mënyrë të prerë don të thotë, në atë natë fati i të gjitha krijesave vendoset për vitin e ardhshëm. Në atë natë shkruhet se kush do të jetojë, kush do të vdes, kush do të shpëtohet, kush do të mallkohet, kush do të paracaktohet për në Xhennet, e kush do të paracaktohet për në Xhehenem, kujt do ti dhurohet nderi, kush do të turpërohet, ku do të paraqitet thatësia dhe uria, dhe çdo gjë tjetër të cilën e dëshiron All-llahu atë vit.

Ajo që nënkuptohet me idenë se fati i të gjitha krijesave shkruhet në Lejlet ul-Kadr është  e All-llahu e din më së miri  se në Lejlet ul-Kadr ato barten prej el-Lauh ul-Mafhuuz. Ibn Abbaas tha: Mund të shifni një njeri i cili furnizon shtëpinë e tij ose e punon token e tij, dhe ai është prej atyre të cilët do të vdesin, dmth., është urdhëruar në Lejlet ul-Kadr se ai është njëri prej tyre të cilët do të vdesin (në vitin e ardhëshëm). Dhe poashtu është thënë se në këtë natë, fati i njerëzve ju tregohet melaikeve.

Kuptimi i Kadr është nderim ose respektim, dmth. ajo është natë e cila nderohet për shkak të karakteristikave të saja të veçanta, dhe pasi që personi i cili rrin i zgjuar gjatë kësaj nate bëhet njeri i nderit. Dhe është thënë se Kadr don të thotë shtrëngim, në kuptimin se dituria kur është saktë kjo natë, është e fshehur. El-Haliil ibn Ahmed ka thënë: është quajtur Lejlet ul-Kadr pasi që bota shtrëngohet nga numri i madh i melaikeve në këtë natë, dhe Kadr don të thotë shtrëngim. All-llahu thotë (përkthim i kuptimit):

Por, kur për ta sprovuar ia pakëson furnizimin (e varfëron) [fe kadara alejhi rizkahu] [el-Fexhr 89:16], dmth., duke shtrënguar ose zvogëluar furnizimin e tij.

Dhe është thënë se Kadr don të thotë Kadar, dmth., se në këtë natë vendosen urdhërat për vitin e ardhshëm, siç thotë All-llahu (përkthim i kuptimit):

Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çështje në mënyrë të prerë. [ed-Duhaan 44:4]

dhe pasi që urdhërat e All-llahut vendosen dhe shkruhen në këtë natë.

Ashtu që All-llahu e ka quajtur Lejlet ul-Kadr, për shkak të vlerës së madhe të saj dhe statusit të lartë me All-llahun, dhe pasi që aq shumë mëkate falen dhe aq shumë të meta fshehen gjatë kësaj nate. Pasi që ajo është nata e faljeve, siç është përcjellur në el-Sahiihejn nga Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kush e falë natën e Kadrit me besim dhe shpresim i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë (el-Buhaari, 1910; Muslim, 760).

All-llahu i ka dhënë kësaj nate karakteristika speciale të cilat e bëjnë ate unike:

Është nata në të cilën është shpallur Kurani, siç përmendëm më lartë. Ibn Abbaas dhe të tjerët kanë thënë: All-llahu dërgoi Kuranin në një kohë prej el-Leuh el-Mahfuuz në Bejt el-Izzah në qiellin e parë, dhe mandej ju shpall të Dërguarit të All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) në periudha sipas ngjarjeve gjatë njëzet e tre vjetëve. (Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/529)

All-llahu e ka përshkruar atë duke qenë më e mire sesa një mijë muaj, siç ka thënë Ai (përkthim i kuptimit): Nata e Kadrit është më e rëndësishme se një mijë muaj! [el-Kadr 97:3].

All-llahu e ka përshkruar si të bekuar, siç ka thënë Ai (përkthim i kuptimit): Ne e zbritëm ate (këtë Kuran) në një natë të bekuar (në natën e begatshme të Kadrit) [el-Duhaan 44:3].

Në këtë natë, melaiket dhe Shpirti [er-Ruuh] zbresin, dmth., shumë melaike lëshohen poshtë në këtë natë pasi që është shumë e bekuar, dhe melaiked zbresin poshtë kur bekimi dhe mëshira e All-llahut vijnë poshtë, posikur atëherë kur recitohet Kurani, dhe ato i rrethojnë qarqet e dhikrit (tubimet ku përkujtohet All-llahu), dhe ato me respect ndaj atij, i rrahin krahët e tyre për atë i cili sinqerisht kërkon dituri. (Shif Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/531). Shpirti [er-Ruuh] është Xhibrili (alejhi selam), i cili veçanërisht përmendet në këtë mënyrë si shenjë respekti ndaj tij.

Kjo natë përshkruhet si paqë, dmth., është e sigurtë, pasi që Shejtani nuk mund të bën asnjë të keqe ose të shkakton dëm në këtë natë, siç ka thënë Muxhaahid. (Shif Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/531). Në këtë natë, shumë njerëz shpëtohen prej dënimit për shkak të veprave të tyre për të adhuruar All-llahun, Qoftë i lartësuar.

Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çështje në mënyrë të prerë. [ed-Duhaan 44:4  përkthim i kuptimit], dmth., punët e atij viti dërgohen prej el-Leuh ul-Mahfuuz melaikeve të cilat shënojnë urdhërat; e atyre të cilët do të jetojnë, dhe atyre të cilët do të vdesin, çfarë furnizimi do tju jepet, çka do të ndodhë deri në fund të vitit, çdo çështje e paracaktimeve urdhërohet, dhe ajo nuk mund të ndryshohet apo të ndërrohet. (Shif Tafsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/137, 138). E tëra kjo i është e njohur All-llahut para se ajo të shenohet poshtë, por Ai ja bën të njohur melaikeve se çka do të ndodhë, dhe i urdhëron të kryejnë atë për të cilën janë besuar. (Sherh Sahiih Muslim lil-Neueui, 8/57).

All-llahu i falë gabimet e mëparme të atij i cili qëndron i zgjuar dhe falet gjatë natës me besim dhe shpresë për ta përfituar shpërblimin nga Ai. Transmetohet në hadithin e Ebu Hurejres (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Cilido që agjëron muajin e Ramazanit nga besimi dhe shpresa për të fituar shpërblim, të gjitha mëkatet e tija të mëparme do të falen, dhe cilido që rrin i zgjuar gjatë Lejlet ul-Kadr nga besimi dhe shpersa për të fituar shpërblim, të gjitha mëkatet e tija të mëparme do të falen. (Buhaari, Muslim). Shprehja nga besimi dhe shpresa për të fituar shpërblim don të thotë, besimi në premtimin e All-llahut për këtë vepër, dhe kërkimi i shpërblimit, pa asçfarë synimi ose qëllimi tjetër, siç është kryerja e saj me qëllim që të tjerët të shofin, etj. (Feth el-Beeri, 4/251).

All-llahu ka shpallur një sure që ka të bën me këtë natë e cila do të përsëritet deri në Ditën e Ringjalljes, në të cilën Ai përmend nderin dhe vlerën e madhe të kësaj nate. Kjo është sureja në të cilën Ai thotë (përkthim i kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe):



ÅöäøóÇ ÃóäÒóáúäóÇåõ Ýöí áóíúáóÉö ÇáúÞóÏúÑö(1)æóãóÇ ÃóÏúÑóÇßó ãóÇ áóíúáóÉõ ÇáúÞóÏúÑö(2)áóíúáóÉõ ÇáúÞóÏúÑö ÎóíúÑñ ãöäú ÃóáúÝö ÔóåúÑò(3)ÊóäóÒøóáõ ÇáúãóáóÇÆößóÉõ æóÇáÑøõæÍõ ÝöíåóÇ ÈöÅöÐúäö ÑóÈøöåöãú ãöäú ßõáøö ÃóãúÑò(4)ÓóáóÇãñ åöíó ÍóÊøóì ãóØúáóÚö ÇáúÝóÌúÑö(5)


*Ne e zbritëm atë (Kur'anin) në natën e Kadrit. E ç'të bëri ty të dijsh se ç'është nata e Kadrit? Nata e Kadrit është më e rëndësishme se një mijë muaj! Me lejen e Zotit të tyre në (atë natë) të zbresin engjëjt dhe shpirti (Xhibrili) për secilën çështje. Ajo (që përcakton Zoti) është paqe deri në agim të mëngjesit. (El-Kadër: 1-5).*

I dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) e kërkonte këtë natë, me shpresë se do të përfiton të mira prej kësaj nate, dhe ai është shembull për këtë Ummet.

Është mustehabb që të kërkohet ajo gjatë Ramazanit, e sidomos gjatë dhjetë netëve të fundit të muajit. 

Lejlet ul-Kadr është në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit, siç është përmendur në hadithin e Ebu Saiid të përmendur më lartë, dhe siç është përmendur në hadithin e Aaishes, dhe në hadithin e Ibn Umar i cili ka thënë se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit.

Është më e mundëshme të jetë njëra prej netëve me numër tek, për shkak të hadithit të Aaishes e cila ka thënë se i Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në ditët tek nga dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit. (el-Buhaari, 4/259)

Duhet sidomos ta kërkojmë në netët me numër tek, dmth., me njëzet e një, njëzet e tre, njëzet e pesë, njëzet e shtatë dhe njëzet e nëntë. Transmetohet në el-Sahiihejn se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në ditët tek nga dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit. (rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 1912, shif poashtu, 1913. Poashtu e rrëfyer nga Muslimi, 1167, shif poashtu 1165).

Në Sahiih ul-Buhaari rrëfehet se Ubaadah ibn es-Saamit ka thënë: se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) doli të na tregon se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr, dhe dy prej muslimanëve grindeshin. Ai tha: Dola të ju tregoj se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr, ndërsa filani me filanin grindeshin, prandaj ajo [dituria se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr] u morr prej mua. Ndoshta kjo është më mirë për ju. Pra kërkojeni me të nëntin dhe të shtatin dhe të pestin (el-Buhaari, 1919), dmth., në netët me numër tek.

Ky hadith tregon se sa keq që është të grindet dhe të përleshet, e sidomos me çështje të cilat kanë të bëjnë me fenë, dhe se kjo është shkak për largimin dhe fsherjen e të mires.

Lejlet ul-Ladr është më e mundëshme të jetë në shtatë ditët e fundit. Ibn Umar (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) tregon se një njeri prej shoqëruesve të Dërguarit (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka pare Lejlet ul-Kadrin në ëndërr, dhe se ajo ka qenë njëra prej shtatë netëve të fundit. I Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) tha: Si duket ëndërrat e tua janë dakorduar se është njëra prej shtatë netëve të fundit, ashtu që kush dëshiron ta kërkon, le ta kërkon në shtatë netët e fundit. (rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 1911; Muslim, 1165).

Më e mundëshmeja është që të jetë në natën e njëzet e shtatë. Është transmetuar në një hadith të rrëfyer nga Ahmed prej Ibn Umar, dhe një hadith të rrëfyer nga Ebu Davuud prej Muaauija, se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Lejlet ul-Kadr është nata e njëzet e shtatë. (Musned Ahmed dhe Sunen Ebu Davuud, 1386). 

Këndvështrimi se është nata e njëzet e shtatë është mendimi i shumicës së Sahabeve dhe shumicës së dijetarëve, dhe Ubejj ibn Kab (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) e kërkonte, duke mos thënë inshaAll-llah, se është nata e njëzet e shtatë. Zurr ibn Hubejsh tha: Unë thash: Çka të bën ta thuash këtë, O Ebul-Mundhir? Ai tha: sipas shenjave me anë të cilave i Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) na tregoi: se dielli lind në atë mëngjes pa rreze të dukshme. (Rrëfyer nga Muslim,2/268).

Fakti se zakonisht ajo është nata e njëzet e shtatë  e All-llahu e din më së miri  nuk don të thotë se ky është gjithmonë rasti. Mund të jetë nata e njëzet e një, siç është përmendur në hadithin e Ebu Seiid, ose mund të jetë e njëzet e treta, siç është përmendur në rrëfimin e Abd-Allaah ibn Unejs (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të). Sipas një hadithi të rrëfyer nga Ibn Abbaas (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me te), i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkojeni në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit, atëherë kur kanë mbetur nëntë ditë, dhe kur kanë mbetur shtatë ditë, dhe kur kanë mbetur pesë ditë. (Rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 4/260).

All-llahu ka fshehur këtë natë ashtu që robërit e tij do të përpiqen ta kërkojnë, dhe do të përpiqen në adhurimin e tyre, ashtu sikur ka fshehur edhe orën e xhumasë, e ashtu me rradhë. Ashtu pra besimtari duhet të përpiqet me këmbëngulësi gjatë ditëve dhe netëve të këtyre dhjetë ditëve, duke kërkuar Lejlet ul-Kadr-in dhe duke përcjellur shembullin e të Dërguarit tone (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem), dhe ai duhet të përpiqet të bën dua dhe të kërkon afrimin ndaj All-llahut.

Transmetohet se Aaisheja ka thënë: Unë thash, O i Dërguar i All-llahut, çka mendon nëse e dëshmoj-përjetoj Lejlet ul-Kadr, çka duhet të them? Ai tha: 



Çááøóåõãøó Åöäøóßó ÚõÝõæøñ ßóÑöíãñ ÊõÍöÈøõ ÇáúÚóÝúæó ÝóÇÚúÝõ Úóäøöí



All-llahumme inneke Afuw-wun Keriimun tuhibbul afwe fefuanni

All-llahu im, Ti je Falës, Bujar dhe e do faljen, ndaj më fal mua. (Imaam et-Tirmidhi (3515) isnedi i tij është sahiih).

E treta: vlerë më e madhe i përvishet Itikaaf-it në këtë natë në dallim prej të gjitha netëve gjatë vitit. 

Nuk është thelbësore për atë i cili e zenë Lejlet ul-Kadr të din se e ka zënë. Qëllimi është të përpiqet shumë dhe të jetë i sinqertë në adhurimin e tij, pa marrë parasysh se a e din ai se a e ka zënë. Është e mundur që disa prej tyre të cilët nuk e dinë këtë mund të jenë më mirë me All-llahun dhe në pozitë më të lartësuar sesa ata të cilët dinin se cila është kjo natë, pasi që të parët u përpoqën shumë. Ne lusim All-llahun të pranojë agjërimin tone dhe namazin tone gjatë natës, dhe të na ndihmon të përkujtojmë Atë dhe të falënderojmë Atë dhe të adhurojmë Atë ashtu siç duhet. All-llahu e bekoftë të Dërguarin tone Muhammedin.

marrur nga: http://www.islam-qa.com/topics/lastt...ten_days.shtml

perktheu dhe redaktoi: Albislam

----------


## Klevis2000

Po afron dhe Ramazani .Lexojini keto ndoshta ju duhen .

----------


## ~Geri~

Meqenese dhe pak dite vjen Ramazani atehere po hapim nje teme rreth njohurive rreth ketij muaji te begtashem.


* Agj&#235;rimi i Ramazanit*


I fal&#235;nderuar qoft&#235; All-llahu Zoti yn&#235; q&#235; na ve&#231;oi me shum&#235; dhunti dhe begati, paqja dhe m&#235;shira qofshin p&#235;r krijes&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; dashur Muhammedin, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; shkrim t&#235; shkurt&#235;r do t&#235; mundohemi q&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; qart&#235; dhe koncize t&#235; cekim disa rregulla t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme p&#235;r muajin e Ramazanit dhe agj&#235;rimin n&#235; t&#235;. Shpresojm se lexuesi do t&#235; gjen disa prej p&#235;rgjigjeve q&#235; deri tani kan&#235; qen&#235; dilem&#235; p&#235;r t&#235;. Al-llahu &#235;sht&#235; dhuresi i suksesit

1. Agjerimi i muajit t&#235; Ramazanit &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; prej kushteve t&#235; Islamit dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; egziston konsenzus i t&#235;r&#235; Ummetit Islam.

2. Me hyrjen e muajit t&#235; Ramazanit (muaji i n&#235;nt&#235; i kalendarit hixhrij), gj&#235; e cila v&#235;rtetohet m&#235; pamjen e h&#235;n&#235;s s&#235; re, obligohet me agj&#235;rim &#231;do musliman, i mosh&#235;ritur, mentalisht i sh&#235;ndosh, q&#235; gjindet n&#235; v&#235;ndin e tij (nuk &#235;sht&#235; udh&#235;tar) dhe nuk ka pengesa q&#235; pengojn&#235; agj&#235;rimin etij.

3. Nuk lejohet agj&#235;rimi i dit&#235;s s&#235; dyshimit (jeumush-shekk) e cila &#235;sht&#235; dita 30 e muajit Sha’ban. I D&#235;rguari i All-llahut, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-leme thot&#235;: “Mos agj&#235;roni para Ramazanit nj&#235; apo dy dit&#235;” Muttefekun alejhi.

4. Agj&#235;rimi &#235;sht&#235; apstinim prej gj&#235;rave q&#235; konsiderohen prish&#235;s s&#235; agj&#235;rimit (do t’i cekim m&#235; posht) prej agimit deri n&#235; perendim t&#235; diellit me q&#235;llim t&#235; adhurimit.

5. N&#235;se nj&#235; mosbesimtar pranon Islamin gjat&#235; dit&#235;s s&#235; agj&#235;rimit obligohet me apstinim deri n&#235; per&#235;ndim t&#235; diellit dhe nuk obligohet me kompensim t&#235; agjerimit t&#235; asaj q&#235; ka kaluar duke e p&#235;rfshir&#235; edhe dit&#235;n n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n e ka pranuar Islamin.

6. Mustehab &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; f&#235;mijt&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; graduale t&#235; m&#235;sohen t&#235; agj&#235;rojn&#235; muajin e Ramazanit duke mos i obliguar.

7. N&#235;se njeriu humb&#235; vet&#235;dij&#235;n gjat&#235; dit&#235;s s&#235; Ramazanit dhe kjo nuk zgjat&#235; t&#235;r&#235; dit&#235;n agj&#235;rimi i tij nuk prishet por n&#235;se nuk i kthehet vet&#235;dija t&#235;r&#235; dit&#235;n nuk konsiderohet se ka agj&#235;ruar k&#235;t&#235; dit&#235;.

8. N&#235;se agj&#235;rimi keq&#235;son s&#235;mundjen e t&#235; s&#235;murit nuk i lejohet agj&#235;rimi dhe &#235;sht&#235; i obliguar q&#235; t&#235; prish at&#235;.

9. N&#235;se agj&#235;rimi &#235;sht&#235; i v&#235;shtir&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; s&#235;murin atij i preferohet q&#235; t&#235; mos agj&#235;ron.

10. N&#235;se agj&#235;rimi keq&#235;son s&#235;mundjen e t&#235; s&#235;murit i cili vuan prej s&#235;mundjes pash&#235;ruese njeriu n&#235; fjal&#235; nuk duhet t&#235; agj&#235;ron dhe duhet t&#235; ushqej nj&#235; t&#235; varfur p&#235;r &#231;do dit&#235; q&#235; se ka agj&#235;ruar.

11. I &#231;menduri nuk duhet t&#235; agj&#235;ron as q&#235; duhet t&#235; shpaguaj (me dh&#235;n&#235; fidje) ditet q&#235; si ka agj&#235;ruar.

12. Gruaja me mensturacione dhe ajo n&#235; faz&#235;n e lehonis&#235; nuk lejohet agj&#235;rimi i tyre. Dit&#235;t q&#235; nuk i ka agj&#235;ruar duhen t&#235; kompenzohen.

13. N&#235;se gjak&#235;derdhja e tyre nd&#235;rprehet gjat&#235; nat&#235;s dhe del agimi para se t&#235; pastrohen me larje obligohet me agj&#235;rim dhe agj&#235;rimi i tyre &#235;sht&#235; i sakt&#235;.

14. N&#235;se njeriu b&#235;het xhunub gjat&#235; nat&#235;s dhe zgjohet pasi q&#235; ka dal agimi kjo nuk e d&#235;mton agj&#235;rimin e tij.

15. Udh&#235;tarit i lejohet mosagj&#235;rimi gjat&#235; udhtimit edhe n&#235;se nuk ka v&#235;shtir&#235;si n&#235; t&#235;.

16. N&#235;se gruaja shtat&#235;zane apo ajo q&#235; i jep gji f&#235;mis&#235; friket p&#235;r sh&#235;ndetin e saj apo p&#235;r sh&#235;ndetin e f&#235;mis&#235; i lejohet q&#235; t&#235; mos agj&#235;ron. K&#235;to dite ajo duhet t’i kompenzon

17. B&#235;rja e nijjetit p&#235;r agj&#235;rim nat&#235;n (para se t&#235; del agimi) &#235;sht&#235; vaxhib.

18. Nj&#235; nijjet mjafton p&#235;r t&#235;r&#235; muajin n&#235;se nuk nd&#235;rpritet dhe ky &#235;sht&#235; mendimi i Imam Malikut dhe k&#235;t&#235; mendim e ka zgjedhur Shejhul Islam Ib&#235;n Tejmijje.

19. N&#235;se agj&#235;ruesi han, pin ose b&#235;n marr&#235;dh&#235;nie me gruan e tij me harrese, agj&#235;rimi i tij &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; rregull.

19. Atij t&#235; cilit sheriati i lejon q&#235; t&#235; mos agj&#235;ron i lejohet ngr&#235;nia dhe pirrja t&#235;r&#235; dit&#235;n.

20. Atij t&#235; cilit sheriati nuk i lejon q&#235; t&#235; prish agj&#235;rimin e ai e prish q&#235;llimisht obligohet me apstinim deri n&#235; fund t&#235; dit&#235;s.

21. Ai cili me zemr&#235;n e tij nuk ka b&#235;r&#235; nijjet p&#235;r agj&#235;rim farz nuk konsiderohet si agj&#235;rues edhe n&#235;se apstinon prej ushqimit dhe marr&#235;dh&#235;nieve seksuale deri n&#235; fund t&#235; dit&#235;s.

22. Gj&#235;rat q&#235; prishin agj&#235;rimin jan&#235;:

• Marr&#235;dh&#235;niet seksuale. Ai q&#235; q&#235;llimisht b&#235;n marr&#235;dh&#235;nie me gruan e tij gjat&#235; dit&#235;s s&#235; agj&#235;rimit duhet t&#235;:

Pendohet sepse ka b&#235;r&#235; m&#235;kat, t&#235; kompenzon at&#235; dit&#235; dhe t&#235; liron nj&#235; rob musliman apo t&#235; agj&#235;ron dy muaj me rradh&#235; si kefaret. Gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre dy muajve nuk i lejohen nd&#235;rprerja e agj&#235;rimit p&#235;rpos me arsye si&#231; jan&#235; ditet e Bajramit, s&#235;mundje apo udh&#235;tim (nga ky rregull del udh&#235;timi i cili b&#235;het me q&#235;llim t&#235; mosagj&#235;rimit). N&#235;se pa ar&#235;sye nuk agj&#235;ron ndonj&#235; dit&#235; obligohet me agj&#235;rim prej fillimit. N&#235;se nuk mund t&#235; agj&#235;ron 60 dit&#235; pa nd&#235;rprerje obligohet me ushqim t&#235; 60 t&#235; varfur.

• Ngr&#235;nia dhe pirja. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast do t’i p&#235;rmendim edhe injeksinet ushqyese q&#235; e prishin agj&#235;rimin (infuzionet). Bar&#235;rat q&#235; jepen me injeksione intramuskulare nuk e prishin agj&#235;rimin. Transfuzionet e gjakut e prishin agj&#235;rimin. Injeksionet e insulinit nuk e prishin agj&#235;rimin.

• Ejakulimi i cili b&#235;het si rezultat i onanimit, prekjes apo shikimit t&#235; femr&#235;s. N&#235;se kjo ndodh&#235; gjat&#235; gjumit nuk e prish agj&#235;rimin.

• Paraqitja e gjakut t&#235; menstruacioneve apo lehonis&#235;.

• Vjellja e shkatuar nga vet&#235; personi. Nese vjell pa e shkatuar vet personi nuk prishet agj&#235;rimi.

K&#235;to gj&#235;ra p&#235;rpos menstruacioneve dhe lehonise prishin agj&#235;rimin n&#235;se b&#235;hen me dije, q&#235;llimisht dhe pa presion (q&#235; rezikon jet&#235;n). N&#235;se personi &#235;sht&#235; injorant&#235; dhe e b&#235;n pa vet&#235;dij&#235; apo me presion nuk konsiderohet se ka prishur agj&#235;rimin.

N&#235; fund ju p&#235;rkujtojm&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjen e nijjetit dhe vet&#235;dij&#235;s q&#235; kjo vep&#235;r t&#235; jet&#235; thjesht p&#235;r All-llahun sepse pa t&#235; asnj&#235; vep&#235;r nuk &#235;sht&#235; e pranuar e as q&#235; do t&#235; shp&#235;rblehet. Gjithashtu mundohuni q&#235; k&#235;t&#235; muaj t&#235; bekuar ta zbukuroni me adhurime t&#235; shumta n&#235; mesin e t&#235; cil&#235;ve do t&#235; zgjedhim: namazi n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si dhe namazi i nat&#235;s i njohur is Teravi namaz n&#235; ve&#231;anti, leximi i Kur’anit dhe t&#235; menduarit p&#235;r t&#235;, l&#235;mosha, k&#235;shillimi n&#235; pun&#235; t&#235; mira, morali i mir&#235;, vizita p&#235;r hir t&#235; All-llahut, rujatja e lidhjeve farefisnore…

All-llahun e lusim q&#235; t&#235; pranon adhurimet tona dhe t&#235; na shp&#235;rblen me Xhennetul Firdeus (grada me e lart&#235; e xhennetit) duke e b&#235;r&#235; k&#235;t&#235; muaj dhe agj&#235;rimin n&#235; te nd&#235;rmjet&#235;sues p&#235;r neve. Amin

----------


## altin55

Es-Selamu Ajkum 

Disa nga opinionet e dijetarve te medhenj lidhur me agjerimin e muajt te bekuar Ramadan 

Gjërat që ndërpresin agjërimin
Shejh Ibn Feuzan

Është e detyrueshme për muslimanët të dinë tërë atë që zhvlerëson agjërimin për t'u ruajtur nga ato. Ato përfshijnë:

1) Mërrëdhënia seksuale: Kurdo që agjëruesi bën marrëdhënie seksuale, agjërimi i tij zhvlerësohet. Si pasojë, nga ai kërkohet të kompensojë agjërimin për atë ditë në të cilën ai ka pasur marrëdhënie seksuale veç gjobitjes [kefaret] së lirimit të një robi. Nëse ai s'ka mundësi të gjejë një rob apo mjete financiare të barabarta me këtë, atëherë nga ai kërkohet të agjërojë dy muaj rresht. Nëse ai s'është i aftë të agjërojë dy muaj rresht për shkak të një shkaku të pranuar islamikisht, ai duhet të ushqejë 60 të varfër me nga gjysëm saa' secilin me ushqim që është i zakontë në vendin ku jeton.

2) Sekretimi i spermës si rezultat i puthjes, prekjes me epsh, masturbimit apo shikimit të vazhdueshëm në atë që nxit epshin. Në këtë rast, agjërimi zhvlerësohet dhe nga ai kërkohet ta kompensojë atë ditë pa paguar gjobën, meqë pagimi i gjobës është i veçantë për bërjen e marrëdhënieve seksuale. 

3) Ngrënia dhe pirja qëllimisht, për shkak të asaj çfarë thotë Allahu [subhanehu ue te'ala]:

"hani dhe pini derisa të bëhet i dallueshëm peri i bardhë [drita] nga peri i zi [errësira e natës]. Atëherë, plotësojeni agjërimin tuaj deri në muzg". [el-Bekare, 187]

Përsa i përket atij që han dhe pin nga harresa, atëherë kjo nuk ndikon në agjërimin e tij, siç përmendet në hadithin vijues:

"Kushdo që nga harresa han dhe pin, ai duhet ta plotësojë agjërimin e tij, se vërtet ishte Allahu që i ofroi atij ushqim dhe pije".

Dhe nga ajo që ndërpren agjërimin është uji dhe substancat tjera që kalojnë nëpër fytin e tij nëpërmjet hundës së tij. Kjo njihet si es-Se'uf. Kjo vlen edhe për marrjen e injeksioneve ushqyese drejtpërdrejt në venë dhe marrjen e transfuzionit të gjakut gjatë agjërimit. Të gjitha këto e zhvlerësojnë agjërimin, ngaqë përbëjnë ushqim për trupin.

Përsa i përket injeksionit joushqyes, është më mirë për personin që agjëron t'i shmanget kësaj për të mbrojtur agjërimin e tij. Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

"Lëre atë që është e dyshimtë për atë që s'është e dyshimtë"

Dhe kështu vonoje atë deri pas ndërprerjes së agjërimit pas kohës së akshamit.

4) Përsa i përket nxjerrjes së gjakut nëpërmjet hedhjes së kupave, apo hapjes së venës, apo dhënies së gjakut për shkaqe mjekësore, atëherë e tërë kjo e zhvlerëson agjërimin. Përsa i përket dhënies së sasisë së pakët të mostrave të gjakut për shkaqe testuese, atëherë kjo nuk ndikon në agjërimin. Njëlloj, kjo vlen edhe për rrjedhën e paqëllimtë të gjakut që rezulton nga gjakderdhja e hundës, lëndimit apo nxjerrjes së dhëmbit. Të gjitha këto nuk ndikojnë në agjërimin.

5) Vjellja e qëllimtë po ashtu zhvlerëson agjërimin. Mirëpo, agjërimi nuk ndikohet nëse ai kaplohet dhe detyrohet të vjellë pa pasur këtë për qëllim. Kjo bazohet në thënien e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]:

"Kushdo që kaplohet [dhe detyrohet] të vjellë, nga ai s'kërkohet të kompensojë [për atë ditë] dhe kushdo që vjell qëllimisht, ai duhet ta kompensojë [agjërimin për atë ditë]".

Agjëruesi nuk duhet ta teprojë në bërjen e gargarës dhe futjen e ujit në hundë [gjatë abdesit], ngaqë ka mundësi që uji ta kalojë fytin e tij dhe në këtë mënyrë të hyjë në barkun e tij. Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

"Futeni ujin thellë në hundë përveç kur jeni agjërueshëm".

Përdorimi i misvakut [shkop dhëmbësh] nuk ndikon në agjërimin, madje kjo është e rekomandueshme, qoftë gjatë agjërimit apo ndryshe, gjatë ditës.

Agjërimi i tij nuk ndikohet nëse në bark hyn pluhuri apo madje edhe një mizë.

Është e detyrueshme për agjëruesin të përmbahet nga gënjeshtra, përgojimi dhe sharja, edhe nëse dikush e shan atë. Në këtë rast, ai duhe të thotë:

"Vërtet, unë po agjëroj".

Padyshim disa njerëz e kanë lehtë të përmbahen nga ushqimi dhe pija, por u vjenë shumë vështirë ta lënë atë që u është bërë zakon atyre nga e folura dhe veprat e këqija. Për këtë shkak disa nga paraardhësit e devotshëm kanë thënë:

"Lloji më i lehtë i agjërimit është përmbajtja nga ushqimi dhe pija".

Pra, i takon muslimanit që ta ketë frikë Allahun dhe të jetë i vetëdijshëm për Të dhe madhështinë e Tij, dhe faktin që Ai sheh tërë atë çfarë ne bëjmë, në mënyrën që absolutisht asgjë nuk mbetet e fshehur nga Ai. Në bërjen e kësaj, ai duhet ta mbrojë agjërimin e tij nga të gjitha ato që e zhvlerësojnë atë apo zbresin nga shpërblimi i tij, që agjërimi i tij të mbetet korrekt dhe, inshallah, të pranohet nga Allahu.

Është me vend që agjëruesi të preokupohet me përkujtimin e Allahut, duke lexuar Kur'an dhe duke shtuar namazet nafile [vullnetare].

Ndodhte që kur paraardhësit e devotshëm agjëronin, ata uleshin brenda në xhami dhe thoshin:

"Do ta mbrojmë agjërimin tonë dhe s'do të përgojojmë askë".

Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

"Kushdo që nuk braktisë të folurën dhe veprën e keqe, Allahu nuk ka nevojë që Ai ta lë ushqimin dhe pijen e tij [dmth agjërimin]".

Kjo ngaqë përpjekja për t'iu afruar Allahut s'plotësohet thjeshtë vetëm me lënien e dëshirave tona personale [të ngrënies dhe pirjes, etj] Por, kjo bëhet duke lënë atë që ka ndaluar Allahu për të gjtiha kohët, siç është gënjeshtra, shtypja dhe të ngjashme me këto. Në një transmetim, Ebu Hurejra ka thënë:

"Agjërimi pranohet si adhurim për sa kohë që asnjë musliman nuk përgojohet apo dëmtohet"
Dhe është transmetuar nga Enes, i cili ka thënë:

"Ai që ka përgojuar njerëzit gjatë agjërimit, në të vërtetë nuk ka agjëruar".
kthehu lart

Vendimi përsa i përket kompensimit të agjërimit
Shejh ibn Feuzan

Kushdo që ndërpret agjërimin e tij apo s'ka mundësi të agjërojë gjatë Ramazanit për shkak të ndonjë shkaku Islamikisht të lejueshëm, atëherë prej tij kërkohet ta kompenzojë atë ditë; siç është ai, agjërimi i të cilit anulohet për shkak të bërjes së marrëdhënieve seksuale apo tjetër pos kësaj. Në rast të këtillë, prej tij kërkohet të kompenzojë agjërimin për këtë ditë, siç ka thënë Allahu [subhanehu ue te'ala]:

"numri i njëjtë [duhet të kompenzohet] për ditët tjera". [el-Bekare, 184]

Është e rekomandueshme që ai ta shpejtojë kompensimin e asaj që ka humbur gjatë Ramazanit për ta liruar veten nga përgjegjësia. Njëlloj, është e rekomandueshme që ai ta kompenzojë atë që ka humbur me anë të agjërimit rresht, ngaqë veprimi i këtillë është sikur të kesh agjëruar [gjatë Ramazanit].

Mirëpo, nëse ai nuk e kompenzon menjëherë atë çfarë ka humbur, është e lejueshme për të ta vonojë atë. Kjo ngaqë jetëgjatësia e disponueshme [për të kompenzuar agjërimin e humbur] është e hapur [deri para Ramazanit të radhës].

Përsa u përket të gjitha këtyre detyrimeve, përbrenda të cilave jetëgjatësia për atë që është e detyrueshme për një person është e hapur, atëherë është e lejueshme të vonohet bërja e saj për sa kohë që ekziston qëllimi i fortë për ta bërë atë. Po ashtu është e lejueshme të kompenzohen ditët me ndërpreje. Sidoqoftë, nëse s'ka kohë të mjaftueshme gjatë muajit Shab'an i cili i paraprin Ramazanit të radhës, kompensimi i ditëve rresht bëhet i detyrueshëm, duke pas parasysh se s'është e lejueshme të vonohet deri në Ramazanin e radhës pa ndonjë shkak Islamikisht të pranueshëm.

Është transmetuar në autoritetin e A'ishes, se ajo ka thënë:

"Unë kisha ditë për të kompensuar nga Ramazani dhe ndodhte të mos isha në gjendje t'i kompenzoja deri në Sha'ban". Mbi vërtetësinë e këtij transmetimi kanë rënë dakord el-Buhari dhe Muslim.

Pra, ky hadith tregon që periudha kohore përbrenda së cilës është e lejueshme të kompensohen ditët e humbura të Ramazanit, është e hapur [deri para Ramazanit të radhës]. Nëse ai do ta vononte kompensimin e agjërimit deri në Ramazanin e radhës, atëherë prej tij kërkohet të agjërojë Ramazanin në vazhdim dhe pastaj ta kompensojë agjërimin e humbur nga viti i kaluar. Kjo veç të ushqyerit të një personi të varfër me gjysëm saa' të ushqimit me ushqim të vendit [ku jeton] për çdo ditë. Dhe, nëse shkaku për vonimin e kompensimit të tij deri para Ramazanit të radhës është Islamikisht i pranueshëm, atëherë ai thjesht vetëm duhet t'i kompensojë ditët e humbura nga Ramazani i kaluar. 

Nëse ai vdesë përpara Ramazanit të radhës ndërsa ende ka pasur për të kompensuar agjërim nga Ramazani i kaluar, atëherë asgjë s'kërkohet nga ai meqë ai vdiq përbrenda periudhës së lejueshme kohore.

Njëlloj, nëse ai vdesë pas Ramazanit të radhës dhe shkaku për vonim është Islamikisht i lejueshëm, siç është sëmundja dhe udhëtimi, atëherë asgjë s'kërkohet nga ai [nga prona (pasuria) që ai lë pas].

Mirëpo, nëse shkaku për vonimin ka qenë islamikisht i papranueshëm, atëherë është e detyrueshme të gjobitet nga prona [pasuria] që ai ka lënë pas, e cila mjafton për t'u ushqyer një person i varfër për çdo agjërim që ka mbetur për t'u kompensuar

Veç kësaj, nëse ai vdesë ndërsa ka pasur për të kompensuar agjërim, siç është agjërimi haraç apo një agjërim i detyrueshëm për shkak të ndonjë lëshimi në kryerjen e haxhit, atëherë nga ai kërkohet të ushqejë një person të varfër për çdo agjërim që ka mbetur për t'u kompensuar. Kjo bëhet nga pasuria [prona] që ai ka lënë pas, duke pasur parasysh që s'kërkohet nga askush të kompensojë në vend të tij. Shkaku për këtë është se ky lloj agjërimi nuk lejon dikë tjetër të agjërojë në vend të tij ndërsa ai është gjallë, dhe njëlloj është rasti kur ai të vdesë. Dhe ky është opinioni i dijetarëve.

Dhe, kushdo që vdesë ndërsa ai ka për të kompensuar për shkak të ndonjë zotimi që ai ka bërë, atëherë është e rekomandueshme për atë që është përgjegjës për çështjet e tij pas vdekjes së tij që të agjërojë në vend të tij, siç vërtetohet në el-Buhari dhe Muslim. Një grua erdhi te Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe tha:"Nëna ime ka vdekur ndërsa ka pasur të kompensojë për shkak të një zotimi që ajo kishte bërë. A të agjërojë në vend të saj?" Ai tha:"Po".

Përsa i përket atij që është përgjegjës për çështjet e tij pas vdekjes së tij, atëherë kjo nënkupton trashëgimtarin. 
kthehu lart

Çfarë kërkohet nga ai që s'është i aftë të agjërojë për shkak të moshës së shtyrë apo sëmundjes së zgjatur
Shejh Ibn Feuzan

Allahu e ka bërë të detyrueshëm agjërimin e muajit Ramazan për të gjithë muslimanët që kanë mundësi, dhe për ata që kanë shkak të vlefshëm islamikisht dhe kanë mundësi ta bëjnë këtë më vonë, atëherë ata duhet ta kompensojnë agjërimet e humbura. Ekziston edhe një tjetër kategori për t'u marrë në konsiderim dhe ata janë të cilët s'janë të aftë të agjërojnë gjatë Ramazanit dhe jashtë tij, për shkak të moshës së vjetër apo sëmundjes së vazhdueshme. Në këtë rast, Allahu i ka lehtësuar këto çështje për ta duke kërkuar nga ata që thjesht vetëm të ushqejnë një person të varfër me një gjysëm saa' nga ushqimi i përditshëm në vendin ku jeton për çdo ditë [të Ramazanit], duke qenë kjo zëvendësim për agjërimin.

Allahu thotë:

"Allahu nuk e rëndon një person përtej mundësive të tij". [el-Bekare, 286]

Ai thotë:

"Dhe përsa u përket atyre që mund të agjërojnë me vështirësi [dmth njeriun plak, etj] ata kanë [zgjidhje ose të agjërojnë ose] për ta ushqyer një nevojtar [çdo ditë]". [el-Bekareh, 184]

Në lidhje me këtë, Ibn Abas [radiallahu anhu] shpjegon:

"Kjo është për të vjetrit që s'mund të agjërojnë". [Transmetuar nga el-Buhari]

Përsa i përket atij që vuan nga sëmundja e vazhdueshme, vendimi për të është si për të vjetrin, në atë se nga ai poashtu kërkohet që ta ushqejë një person të varfër për çdo ditë [të Ramazanit].

Përsa i përket atij që s'është i aftë të agjërojë për shkak të ndryshimit të rrethanave, siç është:

- Udhëtari
- Ai që është i sëmurë dhe pritet të bëjë më mirë
- Gruaja shtatëzënë apo gjidhënësja e cila ka frikë për vetveten apo fëminë e saj
- Gruaja me menstruacione apo ajo që ka gjakderdhje të paslindjes

 kushdo që bie në ndonjërën nga kategoritë e mësipërme, nga ai/ajo kërkohet që kompensojë agjërimin që humb për shkak të rrethanave të pranueshme islamikisht, siç thotë Allahu:

"dhe kushdo që sëmuret apo është duke udhëtuar, numër të njëjtë [ditësh që ai nuk ka agjëruar duhet të kompensohen] nga ditët tjera". [el-Bekare, 185]

Pra, ai që është i sëmurë seriozisht në mënyrë që agjërimi do ta dëmtonte atë dhe udhëtari që e ka të lejueshëm shkurtimin e namazeve të detyrueshme, atëherë është nga Suneti që ata të përmbahen nga agjërimi në të tilla rrethana, siç thotë Allahu:

"numër të njëjtë [ditësh që ai nuk ka agjëruar duhet të kompensohen] nga ditët tjera". [el-Bekare, 185]

Poashtu, Allahu thotë:

"Allahu ka për qëllim t'ua lehtësojë juve, dhe Ai nuk do që t'i vështirësojë gjërat për ju". [el-Bekare, 185]

Dhe dihej që pejgamberi [sallahu alejhi ue selam] parapëlqente më të lehtën nga dy zgjidhjet e lejueshme. Është përmendur në el-Buhari dhe Muslim, se pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

"S'është devotshmëri që të agjërohet gjatë udhëtimit".

Mirëpo, nëse udhëtari dhe ai që ka qenë mjaft i sëmurë agjërojnë megjithë vështirësitë gjatë agjërimit, atëherë ai agjërim do të jetë korrekt ndonëse kjo nuk pëlqehet.

Përsa i përket gruas me menstruacione dhe asaj që ka gjakderdhje të paslindjes, atëherë s'është e lejueshme për to të agjërojnë në gjendje të tillë [derisa të plotësojnë afatin përkatës dhe të marrin gusl të pastrimit].

Në lidhje me gruan shtatzënë dhe gjidhënësen, atëherë është e detyrueshme për to të kompensojnë agjërimet dhe ditët që kanë humbur pasi të kalojë Ramazani. Veç kësaj, ajo që s'ka agjëruar për shkak të frikës për fëminë e saj, atëherë është e detyrueshme për të që ta ushqejë një person të varfër për çdo ditë të humbur.

Është e detyrueshme për muslimanët ta bëjnë qëllimin për agjërimin e detyrueshëm gjatë natës para ditës së agjërimit, siç është agjërimi i Ramazanit, agjërimi haraç apo agjërimi për një zotim apo betim, duke pohuar shkakun për të cilin ai po agjëron, dmth Ramazanin, gjobën, apo për shkak të ndonjë zotimi.

Kjo bazohet në hadithin e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam] i cili ka thënë:

"Vërtet, veprat janë sipas qëllimit dhe secilit do t'i takojë ajo për çfarë ka pasur qëllimin"

Dhe në autoritetin e A'ishes, ai [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:

"Kushdo që nuk bën qëllimin [nijetin] para se të mbërrijë Sabahu, agjërimi i tij s'është korrekt".

Pra, është e detyrueshme të bëhet qëllimi për një agjërim të detyrueshëm gjatë natës përpara ditës së agjërimit. Kushdo që bën qëllimin gjatë ditës, i tilli është sikur ai që zgjohet vonë pas Sabahut dhe pa ngrënë asgjë, atëherë agjërimi i tij s'pranohet nëse ai ka bërë qëllimin pas zgjimit në këtë gjendje.

Mirëpo, është e lejueshme për agjërimet vullnetare në atë që qëllimi është i pranueshëm nëse ai bëhet gjatë ditës, meqë A'isha transmeton se pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] e vizitoi atë në shtëpinë e saj një ditë prej ditësh dhe tha:

"A ke ndonjë gjë për të ngrënë?"

...ajo u përgjigj:"Jo". Kështu ai tha:

"Atëherë, unë po agjëroj". [Transmetuar nga Muslim]

Vini re! Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] nuk po agjëronte në atë kohë, meqë ai kishte kërkuar ushqim. Pra në këtë ka dëshmi për lejimin e vonimit të bërjes së qëllimit për të agjëruar me kusht që agjërimi të jetë vullnetar.

Shënim: kushti për pranimin e qëllimit për të agjëruar një agjërim vullnetar gjatë ditës, është që ju të mos keni ngrënë apo pirë asgjë prej sabahut e as të keni bërë ndonjë gjë që e zhvlerëson agjërimin. Nëse ai bën ndonjë nga këto, atëherë agjërimi për atë ditë s'është i pranueshëm. Në këtë drejtim, s'ka dallim opinionesh mes dijetarëve. 

Marrja e injeksionit anastezik gjatë agjërimit
Shejh Ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: A e ndërpren agjërimin injeksioni anastezik në trup? [Dhe njëlloj] gjaku rrjedh pas nxjerrjes së dhëmbit?

Përgjigje: Asnjëra nga këto dyja nuk e ndërpren agjërimin, mirëpo, duhet të kihet kujdes të mos gëlltitet gjaku që rrjedh pas nxjerrjes së dhëmbit.

Gjatë agjërimit doktoresha vendos intrumentin mjekësor brenda në vaginë për ekzaminim

Pyetje: Nëse gruaja fut gishtin e saj brenda në vaginë ndërsa pastrohet [pas urinimit], apo nëse ajo vendos pomadë apo tabletë [brenda në vaginën e saj] për trajtim mjekësor, apo nëse doktoresha e vendos dorën e saj apo ndonjë instrument mjekësor [brenda në vaginën e saj], a e bën të detyrueshme guslin ndonjëra nga këto? Dhe, nëse kjo ndodh gjatë muajit të Ramazanit, a e ndërpren kjo agjërimin e saj dhe a kërkohet nga ajo që ta kompenzojë agjërimin?

Përgjigje: Nëse ndodh ndonjëra nga këto që përmendët, atëherë s'është i detyrueshëm gusli i xhunubllëkut [gjendja e papastërtisë së madhe] dhe as që ndërprehet agjërimi si rezultat I kësaj.

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan

Përdorimi i pikave për sy gjatë agjërimit

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme të përdoren pikat për sy gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit?

Përgjigje: Po, është e lejueshme dhe kjo nuk anulon agjërimin sipas opinionit të saktë nga dy opinionet.

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Puthja dhe loja me gruan gjatë agjërimit
Shejh Ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme për atë që agjëron të puthë gruan e tij dhe të luajë me të në krevat gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit?

Përgjigje: Po, është e lejueshme për atë që agjëron të puthë gruan e tij dhe të luajë me të gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit. Mirëpo, nëse ai sekreton farë [spermë], atëherë agjërimi i tij anulohet. Nëse kjo ndodh gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit, është e detyrueshme që ai të përmbahet [nga të gjitha ato gjëra që anulojnë agjërimin] për pjesën e mbetur të ditës dhe është e detyrueshme që ai ta kompenzojë agjërimin për atë ditë. Nëse kjo ndodh në ditët tjera veç Ramazanit, atëherë agjërimi i tij anulohet por s'është e detyrueshme që ai të përmbahet. Mirëpo, nëse agjërimi i tij është çfarë ka qenë e detyrueshme për të, atëherë është e detyrueshme që ai ta kompenzojë atë ditë. Nëse agjërimi ka qenë vullnetar [nafileh], atëherë nuk kërkohet që ai ta kompenzojë atë.

Ejakulimi i spermës në paralojë me gruan gjatë agjërimit
Shejh Muhamed ibn Ibrahim Aal-esh-Shejh

Pyetje: Një njeri i vjen gruas së tij gjatë ditës së Ramazanit pa pasur kontakt lëkure me të, pastaj ai ejakulon spermën. Duam ta dimë çfarë është vendimi për të?

Përgjigje: Ju informojmë se agjërimi juaj është anuluar dhe është e detyrueshme ta kompenzosh atë dhe nuk ka shlyerje për të bërë meqë kjo është e veçantë vetëm për marrëdhëniet seksuale.

Vendimet përsa u përket ëndërrave në Ramazan
Shejh Ibn Feuzan

Pyetje: Nëse ai që po agjëron përjeton ëndërra 'të lagështa' gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit, a e anulon kjo agjërimin e tij apo jo, dhe a duhet ai të bëjë gusl?

Përgjigje: Nëse personi që po agjëron përjeton ëndërr 'të lagësht' gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit, atëherë agjërimi i tij është i shëndoshë dhe nuk ndikohet nga ëndërra 'e lagësht', ngaqë ai nuk e ka bërë këtë qëllimisht. Mirëpo, është e detyrueshme për të të bëjë gusl për ta falur namazin. Të bëhet gusli menjëherë është më mirë, por kjo s'është e detyrueshme.

Dhe Allahu e di më së miri.

Masturbimi ndërsa agjërohet

Pyetje: Kur isha 14 dhe 15 vjeç, unë masturboja gjatë ditëve të muajit të bekuar të Ramazanit për disa ditë me radhë. Nuk e di sa herë. Unë nuk isha në dijeni lidhur me të qenit haram të kësaj gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit dhe jashtë tij, dhe nuk kam qenë në dijeni se kjo ka qenë e njohur si masturbim. Kështu që unë merrja adbes dhe falesha pa bërë gusl. Çfarë është vendimi përsa u përket namazeve dhe agjërimit tim? A është e detyrueshme për mua që ta përsërisë namazin dhë të agjëroj, duke pasur parasysh se nuk di sa herë e kam bërë këtë. Ç'është e detyrueshme për mua?

Përgjigje: Së pari: masturbimi s'është i lejueshëm [dmth përdorimi i dorës në mënyrë që të përmbushen dëshirat personale, duke rezultuar kjo në sekretimin e spermës, apo për motrat, në këtë rast, ndonjë qitje]. Gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit, kjo ndalesë vlen edhe më shumë!

Së dyti: Është e detyrueshme për ty të kompenzosh ditët që ke ndërprerë agjërimin për shkak të masturbimit, ngaqë ky veprim anulon agjërimin. Po ashtu, përpiqu fort të gjesh se sa ditë ke ndërprerë agjërimin.

Së dyti: Është e detyrueshme për ty të bësh shlyerje duke ushqyer një nevojtar me një gjysëm saa' elb apo me atë që është e ngjashme me të nga ajo që pranohet si normë në vend [ku jeton]. Kjo po ashtu vlen për çdo ditë që ke humbur nëse ti e vonon agjërimin deri në arritjen e Ramazanit tjetër.

Së katërti: Është e detyrueshme të bëhet gusli nëse ju keni masturbuar siç thatë edhe vetë, dhe nuk është i mjaftueshëm vetëm abdesi nëse ka pasur sekretim të ndonjë lëngu.

Së pesti: Është e detyrueshme të kompenzohen namazet, të cilat ju i keni falur pa bërë gusl, ngaqë pastrimi i vogël [abdesi] nuk mjafton në vend të pastrimit të madh [guslit].

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan

Ndërsa agjëron, ai nxitet dhe masturbon

Pyetje: Nëse epshi i një muslimani nxitet gjatë ditëve të Ramazanit dhe ai nuk gjen dalje veçse të masturbojë, a e anulon kjo agjërimin dhe a duhet ai ta kompenzojë këtë ditë dhe të bëjë ndonjë shlyerje për këtë akt?

Përgjigje: Të masturbosh në Ramazan apo në tjetër veç Ramazanit është e ndaluar [haram], siç ka thënë Allahu [subhanehu ue Te'ala] ka thënë:

"Dhe ata që ruajnë nderin e tyre [dmth organet gjenitale nga marrëdhëniet e paligjshme seksuale], përveç grave të tyre dhe [grave robëresha] të cilat i posedon dora e tyre e djathtë, se [për to] ata nuk duhet fajësuar. Por kushdo që kërkon më shumë se kaq, atëherë ata janë shkelësit". [el-Mearixh, 29-31]

Pra, ai që agjëron gjatë ditës e më pas e bën këtë, duhet t'i pendohet Allahut dhe po ashtu ta kompenzojë agjërimin për atë ditë të caktuar. S'ka nevojë të bëhet shlyerje, ngaqë shlyerja është e veçantë vetëm për [atë që kryen] marrëdhënie seksuale.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Përdorimi i furçës për dhëmbë gjatë agjërimit
Shejh Feuzan Ibn Feuzan

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme për atë që agjëron të përdorë furçë dhëmbësh gjatë ditës?

Përgjigje: Është e lejueshme për atë që agjëron të përdorë furçë dhëmbësh, duke qenë i kujdesshëm që asgjë nga solucioni të mos gëlltitet. Është e rekomandueshme që ai të pastrojë gojën e tij me misuak dhe tjetër veç kësaj nga ajo që nuk mbërrin fytin, mu ashtu siç nuk duhet tepruar ndërsa bën gargarë me ujin në gojë gjatë abdesit. 

Vjellja gjatë agjërimit
Shejh bin Baz

Pyetje: Çfarë është vendimi për atë që vjell gjatë agjërimit, a duhet ai ta kompenzojë agjërimin e tij apo jo?

Përgjigje: Vendimi për të është se ai s'duhet ta kompenzojë atë. Përsa i përket atij që vjell qëllimisht, atëherë ai duhet ta kompenzojë agjërimin e tij, siç ka thënë pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam]:

"Ai që vjell s'duhet ta kompenzojë agjërimin e tij, dhe ai që qëllimisht vjell duhet ta kompenzojë atë". Transmetuar nga imam Ahmed dhe katër imamët e Sunenit [Ebu Daud, et-Tirmidhi, en-Nesa'i dhe Ibn Maxheh] me zinxhir Sahi të transmetimit në auotritetin e Ebu Hurejres.

Imami më qortoi për shkak të përdorimit të parfumit
Shejh ibn Feuzan

Pyetje: Unë vendosa parfum para namazit të Drekës në Ramazan dhe kur hyra në xhami, imami më qortoi dhe më tha që agjërimi im më është anuluar dhe po ashtu edhe agjërimi i gjithë atyre që nuhatën aromën, ngaqë është tepër i fortë. Sa është e qëndrueshme kjo?

Përgjigje: Nuk prish punë nëse vendoset parfumi ndërsa agjërohet dhe kjo nuk ndikon në namazin, përveç nëse parfumi është nga baza e temjanit dhe personi qëllimisht e nuhat atë. Kjo ngaqë tymi nga temjani hyn në hundë dhe aktivizon trurin dhe në këtë mënyrë ndikon në agjërimin. Përsa i përket parfumeve, nuk prish punë për atë që është duke agjëruar t'i përdorë ato. S'është e lejueshme për këtë imam të japë fetua pa njohuri të nevojshme. 

Mosha kur një fëmijë e ka për detyrë të agjërojë

Pyetje: Kur bëhet detyrë agjërimi për fëminë, dhe cili është kufiri i vjetëve?

Përgjigje: Fëmia urdhërohet të falë namaz kur ai mbërrin moshën shtatë vjeç, dhe rrahet për ta falur atë në moshën dhjetë vjeç, dhe bëhet detyrë për të kur ai hyn në pubertet. Dhe puberteti vendoset nga:

1) Sekretimi i spermës për shkak të nxitjes [seksuale]
2) Paraqitja e qimeve në organet gjenitale
3) Pasja e ëndërrave 'të lagështa', nëse sperma sekretohet
4) Mosha pesëmbëdhjetë vjeç

Poashtu edhe në rastin e femrës, veç faktit që asaj i vijnë edhe menstruacionet.

Burimi për të sipërpërmedurën është çfarë kanë transmetuar imam Ahmed dhe Ebu Daud në autoritetin e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]:

"Urdhëroni fëmijët tuaj të falen në moshën shtatë vjeç dhe rrahni ata për t'u falur në moshën dhjetë vjeç, dhe ndani ata nga njëri-tjetri në krevat ".

Poashtu, A'isha [radiallahu anha] transmetoi në autoritetin e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]:

"Pena [detyrimi] është ngritur nga tre [individë]: ai që fle derisa të çohet, fëmia i ri derisa të mbërrijë pubertetin, dhe i sëmuri mentalisht derisa të kuptojë".

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Agjërimi i atij që është senil nganjëherë dhe i arsyeshëm herën tjetër
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Çfarë është vendimi për agjërimin e atij që nganjëherë është i arsyeshëm dhe nganjëherë jo?

Përgjigje: Vendimi varet nga gjendja e tij. Kështu që kur është i zgjuar dhe i arsyeshëm, ai duhet të agjërojë, dhe herave tjera kur është i pavetëdijshëm apo senil, nga ai s'kërkohet të agjërojë, ndërsa në ditën kur është i arsyeshëm, ai duhet të agjërojë. 

Babai i paaftë për të agjëruar në moshën 70 vjeç

Pyetje: Babai im është afërsisht 70 vjeç, dhe tash tre vjet, ai ka qenë dëmtuar me një sëmundje që shpresoj nga Allahu se është mëshirë për të dhe shlyerje mëkatesh. Kjo [sëmundje] ka bërë që ai të jetë i paaftë të agjërojë, në atë masë saqë nëse ai agjëron, dëgjimi, shikimi dhe vetja e tij prishen. Pra, ai s'është i aftë ta agjërojë Ramazanin. Na informo për çfarë duhet bërë?

Përgjigje: Nëse gjendja e babait tënd është siç thatë, atëherë agjërimi i Ramazanit s'është i detyrueshëm për të, por është e detyrueshme për të që ta ushqejë të varfërin për çdo ditë të Ramazanit me gjysëm saa' elb apo grurë, hurme, oriz, apo me atë që e ushqen familjen e tij. Kjo bazohet në thënien e Allahut:

"Kini frikë Allahun aq sa keni mundësi". [et-Tegabun, 16]

Dhe thënia e Tij:

"Allahu nuk e rëndon asnjë shpirt me më shumë se që ai mund të mbartë". [el-Bekare, 286]

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Ndjen etje të skajshme dhe rraskapitje në punë ndërsa agjëron gjatë Ramazanit

Pyetje: Në fshatin tonë është një njeri që punon në një dyqan buke duke pjekur bukë. Ai është njeri që falet dhe agjëron Ramazanin, dhe i tërë falënderimi i takon Allahut. Mirëpo, ai më pyeti nëse është e lejueshme për të që të mos agjërojë gjatë Ramazanit, duke pasur parasysh që ai punon në afërsi të zjarrit të madh ndërsa pjek bukë tërë ditën dhe ndërsa agjëron. Për shkak të kësaj, ai ndjehet skajshmërisht i etur dhe i rraskapitur në punë. Kështu që pres nga ju të më favorizoni me një përgjigje të qartë lidhur me këtë, dhe Allahu ju shpërbleft të gjithëve, inshallah.

Përgjigje: S'është e lejueshme për këtë njeri që të mos agjërojë [gjatë Ramazanit], madje është e detyrueshme për të të agjërojë. Fakti që ai pjek gjatë ditës në Ramazan s'është shkak [i pranueshëm] për të mos agjëruar. Pra, atij i takon që të punojë sipas mundësive që ai ka.

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Prindërit thonë të mos agjërohet gjatë Ramazanit për shkak të provimit

Pyetje: A kondiserohet provimi si arsyetim i vlefshëm për të mos agjëruar gjatë Ramazanit? Shkaku për këtë janë disa fetua që po qarkullojnë midis nesh, të cilat lejojnë mosagjërimin gjatë Ramazanit për këdo që ka frikë se do t'i heqet mendja dhe s'do të mund të koncentrohet. Dhe, a është e lejueshme të dëgjohen prindërit [nëse ata të thonë të mos agjërosh ndërsa jam në provim] për atë se i kanë dëgjuar këto fetua që lejojnë mosagjërimin [gjatë Ramazanit nëse kemi provim]? Ne presim nga ju një përgjigje të shpejtë për problemet që këto fetua kanë shkaktuar, dhe Allahu ju shpërbleft të gjithëve me të mira.

Përgjigje: Provimet shkollore dhe ajo që është e ngjashme me këtë nuk konsiderohen si shkak i pranueshëm për lejimin e mosagjërimit gjatë Ramazanit. Dhe s'është e lejueshme të dëgjohen prindërit ndërsa kundërshtohet Krijuesi [duke bërë një akt të tillë]. Madje, bindja është vetëm në atë që është e mirë, siç përmendet në hadithin e vërtetë të pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam].

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Vendosja e fillimit të muajit Hënor
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Si vendoset [fillimi] i muajit Ramazan?

Përgjigje: Fillimi i muajit Ramazan vendoset ose me pamjen e Hënës së re, ose me kalimin e 30 ditëve të muajit Shaban. Kjo bazohet në thënien e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam]:

"Dhe nëse e shihni atë [hënën e re të Ramazanit] atëherë agjëroni, dhe nëse e shihni atë [Hënën e re në Sheual] atëherë ndërprejeni agjërimin. Dhe, nëse retë bllokojnë pamjen tuaj, atëherë plotësoni tridhjetë ditë të Shabanit.

Vendosja e fillimit dhe mbarimit të Ramazanit me pamjen e Hënës

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme për muslimanin që të mbështetet në kalkulimet astronomike me qëllim që të vendosë fillimin dhe mbarimin e agjërimit apo patjetër duhet të shihet Hëna e re?

Përgjigje: Sheriati islamik është nje ligjvënie e mëshirshme dhe është e përgjithshme. Vendimet e tij janë të përshtatshme për tërë njerëzit dhe xhinët në pozitat e tyre të ndryshme, qofshin ata dijetarë apo analfabetë, qytetarë apo katundarë, dhe për këtë arsye Allahu e ka lehtësuar për ta mënyrën për të vendosur orarin për format e ndryshme të adhurimit. Ai ka bërë shenja që tregojnë fillimin dhe mbarimn e tyre, dhe tërë njerëzit mund të marrin pjesë në vendosjen e kësaj. Ai bëri, për shembull, perëndimin e diellit si shenjë për fillimin e namazit të akshamit dhe mbarimin e kohës së ikindisë. Ai bëri perëndimin e horizontit të kuq si fillim të namazit të jacisë. Ai bëri pamjen e Hënës së re pasi ajo kishte qenë e fshehur nga fundi i muajit të kaluar dhe Ai nuk na ka ngarkuar me vendosjen e fillimit të muajit hënor me anë të metodave që vetëm pak njerëz i dinë, siç janë njohuritë mbi yjet dhe shkenca e astronomisë. Në këtë mënyrë e ka bërë teksti nga Libri [Kur'ani] dhe Suneti pamjen e Hënës së re dhe diktimin e saj si shenjë për muslimanët për të filluar agjërimin e muajit të Ramazanit, siç ishte pamja e hënës së re të Sheualit si shenjë për ta ndërprerë agjërimin. Situata është poashtu e njëjtë kur vendoset Kurban Bajrami dhe dita e Arafatit. Allahu ka thënë:

"Ai midis jush që jeton muajin e Ramazanit duhet ta agjërojë atë". [el-Bekare, 189]

Dhe pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë :

"Kur ta shihni atë [Hënën e re] atëherë agjëroni dhe kur ta shihni atë [prapë] ndërprejeni agjërimin. Nëse pamja juaj dobësohet [për shkak të reve apo mjegullës] plotësoni periudhën tridhjetë ditëshe".

Kështu ai [salallahu alejhi ue selam] na urdhëroi që agjërimi të fillojë me vërtetimin e pamjes së Hënës së re të Ramazanit dhe mbarimin e muajit të agjërimit me vërtetimin e Hënës së re të Sheualit. Ai [salallahu alejhi ue selam] nuk e lidhi ndonjë nga këto me kalkulimin astronomik e as me lëvizjen e yjeve. Bazuar në këtë, njerëzit vepronin në kohën e pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe në kohën e Halifeve të drejtë, katër imamëve dhe tre gjeneratave të para për të cilat pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue slam] dëshmoi me mirësi dhe dobi. Kështu që kthimi tek shkenca e astronomisë për të vërtetuar muajt hënorë në fillimin dhe mbarimin e formave të adhurimit pa pamjen e vërtetë, është nga bidatet [risitë në fe] që s'kanë kurrfarë të mirë në to dhe e cila s'ka bazë në Sheriat. Dhe Mbretëria e Arabisë Saudite po mbahet fort për atë në çka kanë qenë pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe paraardhësit e devotshëm, duke vërtetuar fillimin dhe mbarimin e muajit të Ramazanit, Bajrameve dhe kohës së haxhit dhe të ngjashmet me këto me pamjen e Hënës. Dhe e tërë e mira është në ndjekjen e paraardhësve në çështjet e fesë dhe tërë e keqja është në bidatet që qenë prezantuar në fe. Allahu na mbroftë ne dhe të gjtihë muslimanët nga të gjtiha sprovat, qofshin të hapura apo të fshehta.

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Mosfalja gjatë vitit deri në Ramazan
Shejh ibn Uthejmin 

Pyetje: Ne vërejmë disa muslimanë që po lënë pas dore namazet e tyre gjatë muajve të vitit, dhe kur vjen Ramazani, ata nguten për t'u falur, agjëruar dhe për të lexuar Kur'an. Pra, si qëndron puna me agjërimin e tyre dhe çfarë i këshilloni ju ata?

Përgjigje: Agjërimi i tyre është korrekt, meqë s'është i shoqëruar me diçka që e prish atë. Mirëpo, këshilla ime për ta është që ata ta kenë frikë Allahun dhe ta adhurojnë Atë sipas asaj që është ligjësuar për ta në të gjitha kohët me të gjitha mundësitë që kanë. Personi nuk e di se kur do ta mbërrijë vdekja papritmas, dhe është e mundshme që ata të presin për muajin e Ramazanit të arrijë dhe nuk e jetojnë atë. Allahu nuk ka caktuar për robërit e Tij ndonjë kufi përveç vdekjes, siç thotë Ai:

"Adhuroje Zotin tënd deri sa të të vijë Çasti që është i sigurt". [el-Hixhr, 99]

Dmth deri të të afrohet vdekja, e cila është më se e sigurt. 

Gruaja me menstruacione dhe me gjakderdhje të paslindjes han gjatë ditës
Shejh ibn Uthejmin 

Pyetje: A i lejohet gruas me menstruacione dhe gjakëderdhje të paslindjes të hajë dhe pijë gjatë ditës në Ramazan?

Përgjigje: Po, ajo mund të hajë dhe pijë gjatë ditës në Ramazan, mirëpo është më mirë nësë kjo bëhet pa e parë të tjerët, veçanërisht nëse ata kanë fëmijë në shtëpi, se atëherë kjo do të shkaktonte probleme për ta [për të shpjeguar gjendje e atyre grave].

A bëhet mosbesimtar ai që nuk agjëron?

Pyetje: A bëhet mosbesimtar ai që nuk agjëron, edhe nëse s'është i sëmurë apo ndonjë gjë tjetër, përkundër faktit se ai fal namazet e detyrueshme?

Përgjigje: Ai që nuk agjëron për shkak se refuzon detyrimin e tij është mosbesimtar [kafir] sipas konsensusit. Përsa i përket atij që nuk agjëron për shkak të përtacisë dhe neglizhencës, atëherë ai nuk bëhet mosbesimtar, mirëpo ai është në një rrezik të madh për shkak të lënies së një shtylle nga shtyllat e Islamit mbi detyrimn e së cilës është rënë dakord.

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Epërsia e dhjetë netëve të fundit të Ramazanit dhe dhjetë ditëve të para të Dhul-Hixhxhes
Shejhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije

Pyetje: Përsa u përket dhjetë ditëve [të para] të Dhul-Hixhxhes dhe dhjetë netëve [dhe ditëve të fundit] të Ramazanit, cilat nga këto kanë epërsi më të madhe?

Përgjigje: Dhjetë ditët [e para] të Dhul-Hixhxhes kanë epërsi më të lartë sesa dhjetë ditët [e fundit] të Ramazanit dhe dhjetë netët e fundit të Ramazanit kanë epërsi më të madhe sesa dhjetë netët [e para] të Dhul-Hixhxhes. Përsa u përket dhjetë netëve [të fundit] të Ramazanit, atëherë atjo janë netë aktiviteti [adhurimi], të cilat pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] i kalonte zgjuar [duke adhuruar]. Dhe, midis tyre është Lejletul-Kadr [Nata e Pushtetit] e cila është më e mirë se një mijë muaj. Kështu që kushdo që përgjigjet me tjetër shpjegim veç këtij, s'është e mundshme që ai të ketë sjellur dëshminë e duhur.


Falja e njëzet rekateve për namazin e terauiejeve
Shejh Albani 

Pyetje: A konsiderohet kundërshtim i Sunetit falja e njëzet rekateve për terauije?

Përgjigje: Nëse ne falim njëzet rekate për terauije, atëherë kjo konsiderohet si kundërshtim ndaj Sunetit. Kjo ngaqë ne e dimë se Suneti s'është kështu. Përsa i përket atij që thotë se terauije është njëzet rekate, atëherë ne i themi atij se keni kundërshtuar Sunetin.

Imamët zgjasin lutjen e tyre
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Disa imamë në xhami në Ramazan, e zgjasin lutjen e tyre dhe disa e shkurtojnë atë. Pra cila është me vend?

Përgjigje: Ajo që është me vend është që ajo të mos zgjatet e as të mos jetë e shkurtër. Zgjatja e cila është e vështitë për njerëzit është e ndaluar. Kur lajmi i mbërriti të dërguarit të Allahut [salallahu alejhi ue selam] se Muadh Ibn Xhebel [radiallahu anhu] zgjaste namazin e tij kur ai falej me xhemat, pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] u hidhërua aq shumë, saqë kurrë s'kishte qenë hidhëruar në këshillim ngjashëm me këtë herë. Dhe ai i tha Muadhit [radiallahu anhu]:

"A mos je njeri magjepsës, o Muadh?"

Pra, ajo që është e përshtatshme është të shkurtohet [lutja] në atë që është transmemtuar [nga pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ue selam], apo të shtohet ngase padyshim që zgjatja është e vështirë për njerëzit meqë ajo i rraskapitë ata, posaçërisht të dobëtit midis tyre. Midis njerëzve janë ata rreth tij që s'duan të largohen deri para imamit, kështu që bëhet vështirë për ta që të mbeten prapa imamit. Këshilla ime për vëllezërit e mi imamë është [të balancojnë] të jenë mes asaj që është e gjatë dhe asaj që është e shkurtër. Mu siç është e përshtatshme që nganjëherë të lihen ato [lutjet] në mënyrë që të mos mendohet nga masa e përgjithshme se lutja është detyrë.

Shenjat e Lejletul-Kadr
Shejh Ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Cilat janë shenjat e Lejletul-Kadr [natës së pushtetit]?

Përgjigje: Ndër shenjat e Lejletul-Kadrit është se ajo është një natë e qetë dhe zemra e besimtarëve është e admiruar dhe në paqe me të, ai bëhet aktiv në bërjen e veprave të mira, dhe dielli në mëngjesin vijues ngrihet qartë pa ndonjë rreze.

Veçimi i një nate të caktuar me adhurim
Shejh Ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Disa njerëz e kërkojnë Lejletul-Kadrin në mënyrë që bëhen aktivë duke falur namazet e tyre dhe forma të tjera të adhurimit ndërsa nuk veprojnë kësisoj në netët tjera të Ramazanit. Pra, është kjo në përputhje me atë që është e saktë?

Përgjigje: Jo! S'është në përputhje me atë që është e saktë, se vërtet Lejletul-Kadri ndryshon. Kështu ajo mund të jetë në natën e njëzet e shtatë, dhe mund të jetë në natë tjetër siç është treguar në shumë hadithe. Është vërtetuar se Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka thënë:"Në atë vit, Lejletul-Kadri ka qenë shpallur në në natën e njëzet e njët". Andaj, s'është me vend që personi të veçojë qëndrimin e tij [në namaz] në një natë të caktuar apo të veçojë një natë për të cilën ai mendon se është Lejletul-Kadr. Por, të përpiqesh në dhjetë netët e fundit është nga udhëzimi i pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam], meqë kur mbërrinin dhjetë netët e fundit, ai shtrëngonte rripin e tij dhe zgjonte familjen e tij dhe i kalonte ato duke qenë i zgjuar. Pra, ajo që është me vend për besimtarin e matur, është që ai të përpiqet në të gjitha nga dhjetë netët e fundit, në mënyrë që mos t'i kalojë shpërblimi atij.
kthehu lart

Domethënia e Itikafit dhe vendimi i tij

Pyetje: Dëshirojmë të dimë çfarë mendohet me Itikaf?

Përgjigje: Itikafi është që personi të mbyllet në xhami si shenjë bindjeje ndaj Allahu, në mënyrë që ta ndajë veten nga njerëzit dhe të lirohet [nga punët e përditshme] për t'u përpjekur në adhurim të Allahut. Kjo mund të zëj vend në cilëndo xhami, qoftë ajo në të cilën njerëzit mbledhen për namaz të xhumas apo jo. Mirëpo, është më mirë [të bëhet Itikaf] në xhaminë ku njerëzit mbledhen për namaz të xhumas, në mënyrë që ai i cili po bën Itikaf mos të detyrohet ta lë xhaminë për të shkuar në një tjetër xhami për namazin e xhumasë. 

Kushtet e Itikafit

Pyetje: Cilat janë kushtet për Itikaf, dhe a është agjërimi njëra nga ato? A është e lejueshme për personin në Itikaf të vizitojë një person të sëmurë, t'i përgjigjet ftesës së tij, të përmbush disa nevoja familjare, apo të shkojë në punë?

Përgjigje: Itikafi është parashkruar të bëhet në xhami në të cilën falet namazi me xhemat. Nëse personi në itikaf është nga ata për të cilët namazi i xhumas është i detyrueshëm dhe gjatësia e itikafit të tij përfshin edhe një të Premte, atëherë më mirë është të qëndrohet në xhami në të cilën falet namazi me xhemat. Agjërimi s'është pjesë e domosdoshme për të. Suneti është që ai të mos vizitojë të sëmurin gjatë Itikafit të tij dhe që mos t'i përgjigjet ftesës, e as të mos përmbushë nevojat e familjes së tij. Ai s'duhet të përcjellë funeralin dhe s'duhet të shkojë në punë jashtë xhamisë. Kjo për shkak të asaj çfarë është vërtetuar nga në autoritetin e A'ishes [radiallahu anha] se ajo ka thënë:"Suneti për atë që është në Itikaf është që ai të mos vizitojë të sëmurin, as të mos përcjellë ndonjë funeral, as të mos prekë gruan [bashkëshorten e tij], as të mos bëjë marrëdhënie seksuale me të, e as të mos largohet për të përmbushur ndonjë nevojë, përveç asaj që është e domosdoshme".

Dhe me Allahu qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

Largimi nga xhamia që të shkohet për të ngrënë apo pirë gjatë Itikafit
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme për atë që është në itikaf të largohet nga Haremi [dmth Mesxhid el-Haram në Meke apo el-Mesxhid en-Nebeuije në Medine] për të ngrënë dhe pirë? Dhe, a është e lejueshme për të të ngrihet në kulm të xhamisë për të dëgjuar ligjeratat?

Përgjigje: Po, është e lejueshme për atë që është në Itikaf në el-Mesxhid el-Haram [në Meke] apo tjetër pos kësaj, të largohet nga xhamia që të shkojë për të ngrënë dhe pirë nëse ai s'ka mundësi t'i sjellë këto gjëra në xhami. Kjo ngaqë kjo është diçka e domosdoshme, mu ashtu siç ka nevojë t'i përgjigjet thirrjes së natyrës dhe, njëlloj, atij do t'i duhej të largohet për të bërë gusl nëse ai është në gjendje xhunubllëku [siç është rasti me atë që sheh një ëndërr 'të lagësht']

Përsa i përket ngritjes në kulm të xhamisë, atëherë madje edhe kjo nuk ndikon në itikafin e tij, ngaqë largimi nga xhamia nga ndonjë prej dyerve dalëse duke synuar me këtë kthimin në xhami duke vazhduar deri në kulm është vetëm çështje e disa hapave. Pra, s'prish punë nëse bëhet kjo.

Kur duhet ta përfundojë Itikafin personi në Itikaf
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: Kur duhet ta përfundojë Itikafin personi në Itikaf? A bëhet kjo pas perëndimit të diellit në natën para Bajramit apo pas sabahut në ditën e Bajramit?

Përgjigje: Personi që është në Itikaf e përfundon itikafin kur të përfundojë Ramazani dhe ai përfundon me të perënduar të diellit në natën para Bajramit. Ai hyn në Itikaf në perëndimin e diellit para natës së 20-të të Ramazanit. Kjo është kështu meqë dhjetë netët e fundit të Ramazanit fillojnë nga perëndimi i diellit para natës së 20-të të Ramazanit dhe përfundojnë me perëndimn e diellit në natën para Bajramit.

Vendimi mbi mohimin e Zekatul-Fitrit

Pyetje: Çfarë është vendimi mbi mohimin e Zekatul-Fitrit dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me mohuesin?

Përgjigje: Mohimi i tij s'është i lejueshëm [muharrem]! Ngaqë kjo është dalje nga ajo çka ka ligjësuar pejgamberi [salallahu alajhi ue selam], siç parapriu nga hadithi i Umerit [radiallahu anhu]:"Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ue selam] ka ligjësuar Zekatul-Fitrin", dhe është e njohur që lënia e asaj që është e detyrueshme s'është e lejueshme, dhe në të bërit këtë ka mëkat dhe mosbindje.
kthehu lart

Dhënia e Zekatul-Fitrit në ditën e parë të Ramazanit dhe të dhënit e tij në formë parash
Shejh ibn Uthejmin

Pyetje: A është e lejueshme të kryhet detyra e Zekatul-Fitrit në ditëne parë të Ramazanit? Dhe, a është e lejueshme të shpërndahet në para?

Përgjigje: Përsa i përket kryerjes së tij në ditën e parë të Ramazanit, për këtë ka ikhtilaf [dallim opinionesh mes dijetarëve] lidhur me të. Opinioni më i saktë është se kjo s'është e lejueshme, ngaqë kjo quhet Zekatul-Fitr, dhe el-Fitr [përfundimi i agjërimit] nuk ndodh veçse në fund të muajit. Poashtu, i dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ue selam] urdhëroi që kjo të kryhet para se njerëzit të shkojnë për ta falur namazin e Bajramit. Së bashku me këtë, Shoqëruesit [sahabët] e jepnin Zekatul-Fitrin një apo dy ditë para Bajramit.

Përsa i përket dhënies së Zekatul-Fitrit në para, kjo është pikë mospajtimesh. Dhe opinioni i saktë, siç unë e shoh, është se nuk jepet veçse në ushqim. Kjo ngaqë Ibn Umer [radiallahu anhu] ka thënë:"I dërguari iAllahut [salallahu alejhi ue selam] e ka bërë të detyrueshëm Zekatul-Fitrin me nga një saa' hurme apo një saa' elb" [Buhari 2:579], [Një saa' është e barabartë me katër mudd, dhe një mudd është e barabartë me sasinë që mbajnë dy pëllëmbët e bashkuara. Kjo ëshë masë me vëllim, jo me peshë].

Ebu Se'id el-Khudri [radiallahu anhu] ka thënë:"Ne shpërndanim [zekatul-fitrin] në kohën e të dërguarit të Allahut [salallahu alejhi ue selam] me nga një saa' ushqim, dhe ushqimi ynë ishin hurmat, elbi, rrushi i thatë, djathi" [Buhari 2:582]. Pra, nga kjo na bëhet e qartë se Zekatul-Fitri nuk jepet veçse në ushqim. Dhe, shpërndarja e tij në ushqim e shfaqë atë dhe e tregon atë, dhe të gjithë anëtarët e familjes dinë për këtë. Në këtë mënyrës ka një shfaqje apo manifestim të këtij aspekti të fesë.

Përsa i përket dhënies së tij në para, kjo bën që ai të fshihet, dhe ndoshta personi mund t'i bëjë favor vetes, duke e dhënë atë në para, dhe kështu ta zbresë sasinë e tij. [Meqë sasia do të ndryshonte nëse krahasojmë vlerën e një saa' hurmash me një saa' elbi për shembull. Meqë një saa' elb është rreth 7 rijalë [2 dollarë], ndërsa një saa' hurma ka shtrirje  sipas kualitetit  prej 25 rijalë [7 dollarë] për kualitet më të ulët deri në 42 rijalë [12 dollarë] për kualitetin e mesëm, dhe deri 175 rijalë [49 dollarë] për kualitetin më të mirë të saa']. Andaj, respektimi i saktë i Ligjit [Kur'an dhe Sunet] është më i mirë dhe është i bekuar. Dikush mund të argumentojë se shpërndarja e ushqimit nuk i bën dobi të varfërit. [Por, ne themi] personi i varfër  nëse vërtet është i tillë  me siguri do të përfitojë nga ushqimi.

Vendimi përsa i përket harresës së dhënies së Zekatul-Fitrit
Shejh Bin Baz

Pyetje: Çfarë është vendimi përsa i përket atij që nuk ka dhënë Zekatul-Fitrin deri gjatë hutbes së Bajramit pas namazit të Bajramit, dhe kjo ngaqë ai ka harruar?

Përgjigje: Dhënia e Zekatul-Fitrit para namazit të Bajramit është e detyrueshme dhe kushdo që harron, atij s'i takon asgjë të bëjë përveç dhënies së tij pas kësaj. Kjo ngaqë kjo është një detyrë, kështu që atij i takon që ta kryej atë posa të kujtohet, dhe s'është e lejueshme për askë që qëllimisht ta vonojë atë deri pas namazit të Bajramit sipas opinionit më të saktë nga të dy opinionet. Kjo ngaqë i dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ue selam] urdhëroi muslimanët ta japin atë para namazit të Bajramit.
kthehu lart

Fjalët e tekbirit dhe tahmidit
Shejh ibn el-Uthejmin

Pyetje: Cilat janë fjalët e tekbirit dhe tahmidit?

Përgjigje: Personi thotë:

"Allahu ekber, Allahu ekber, la ilahe il-Allah, uallahu ekber, Allahu ekber ue lilahil-hamd", 

apo thotë:

"Allahu ekber, Allahu ekber, Allahu ekber, la ilahe ila-Allah, Allahu ekber, Allahu ekber ue lilahil-hamd".

Ç'të bëhet kur Bajrami përkon me të Premten

Pyetje: ai dha fetua që xhumaja dhe namazi i drekës të 'hidhen' [s'janë të detyrueshme] nëse personi është i pranishëm në namazin e Bajramit, qoftë nëse kjo bëhet me imam apo ndonjë tjetër xhemat [namaz i përbashkët]

Përgjigje: Nëse bajrami përkon me të Premten, atëherë prania në namazin e xhumas për këdo që ka qenë i pranishëm në namazin e Bajramit 'hedhet' [s'është e detyrueshme], përveç për imamin. Se vërtet ai nuk lirohet nga ky detyrim, përveç nëse njerëzit nuk mbledhen për ta falur namazin e xhumasë.

Dhe me Allahun qëndron suksesi, dhe Allahu dërgoftë bekime dhe përshëndetje mbi pejgamberin tonë Muhamed [salallahu alejhi ue selam] dhe mbi familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.

Komiteti i Përhershëm për Kërkime Islamike dhe Fetua, i përbërë nga:
Kryetar: shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Baz
Zëvendëskryetar: shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejan
Anëtar: shejh Abdullah ibn Ku'ud

----------


## PcCrack3r

Do tju dija shum per nder nese dikush ma gjen Vakteve te Ramazanit sepse me duhet shume dhe nuk mund ta gjej askund ketu ne Gjermani ....

----------


## INDRITI

Nese sot nuk ke agjeruar neser agjero, besoj se kete kerkoje apo jo?
Nese kerkon kalendar(dmth kur te celesh akshamin)sdi cte them se nuk jam ne Gjermani,mundohu te shkoh te ndonje xhami, aty afer te te orjentojne.
Indriti.

----------


## ~Geri~

Shiko ketu zgjidh shtetin dhe qytetin

http://www.islam.com/salat/salatarea.asp

----------


## ~Geri~

*Muslimanët e parë gjatë muajit të ramazanit*


Falënderimi i qoftë All-llahut, paqja dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Pejgamberin, mbi familjen e tij dhe mbi shokët e tij.

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

Muaji i Ramadanit në të cilën u zbrit Kurani, që është udhërrëfyes për njerëz dhe sqarues i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (El-Bekare, 185)

Vëlla i nderuar, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]veçoi muajin e Ramazanit me veçori dhe vlera të shumta:

Era e keqe e gojës së agjëruesit është më e mirë tek All-llahu se era e miskut (parfemit)

Melekët kërkojnë falje për agjëruesit derisa ata të hanë iftar.

All-llahu çdo ditë zbukuron Xhennetin e Tij dhe thotë:

Kam frikë se robërit e mi të mirë to të pasojnë prek tyre dëme dhe pengesa, e pastaj do të ecin drejt tij.

Gjatë këtij muaji burgosen shejtanët.

Happen dyert e Xhenetit dhe mbyllen dyert e xhehennemit.

Në këtë muaj gjindet nata e Kadrit e cila është më e mirë se një mijë muaj, e ai i cili nuk m,undet të fiton të mirën e sajë, nuk mund të fiton të mira.

Agjëruesve u falen mëkatet në natën e fundit të Ramazanit

All-lllahu çdo natë i nxjerrë disa njerëz prej zjarrit të Xhehennemit.

Andaj vëlla i dashur, një muaj me veçori dhe vlera të tilla a thua vallë si do ta presish? Robi i mirë e pret me pendim të sinqertë, me vendosmëri për shfrytëzimin e këtij muaji, duke harxhuar kohën e tij në vepra të mira, duke lutur All-llahun që ta ndihmojë në këtë adhurim.

Ja disa vepra të mira, të cilat duhet të veprohen edhe më tepër në Ramazan:

2) Namazi i natës:

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]thotë:

E robërit e Mëshiruesit janë ata që ecin nëpër tokë të qetë, e kur atyre me fjalë u drejtohen injorantët, ata thonë: Paqë! dhe për hirë të Zotit të tyre natën e kalojnë duke bërë sexhde dhe duke qëndruar në këmbë (falen) (Furkan, 63-64)

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Ai që falet natën gjatë ramazanit me besim në All-llahun dhe shpresim në shpërblimin e All-llahut, i falen mëkatet e mëparshme (Buhari dhe Muslim)

Falja e namazit të natës ka qenë praktika e Pejgamberit dhe ashabëve të tij. Aisha [radijall-llahu anha] thotë: Mos e le namazin e natës, nga se Pejgamberi nuk e linte, e kur sëmurej ose bëhej dembel, falej ulur.

Kurse Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] falej deri në gjysmë të natës sa donte, e në gjysmë tjetër të natës zgjonte familjen e tij për të falë duke u thënë: Namazi, namazi

Transmeton Said ibën Zejdi, i cili thotë: Imami lexonte me qindra ajete, derisa mbështeteshim në shkopinj, nga të ndejturit në këmbë dhe nuk ndaheshim (nuk kryhej namazi) deri para agjërimit.

3) Sadakaja

Pejgamberi ishte njeriu më bujar, kurse edhe më bujar ishte gjatë Ramazanit. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Sadakaja më e mirë është sadakaja që jipet në Ramazan. (Hadithi është sahih, Transmeton Tirmidhiu) Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi na urdhëroi që të japim sadaka. Meqë unë posedoja pasuri, thashë: Sot do ti kalojë Ebu bekrit. Andaj erdha në gjysmën e pasurisë. Kurse Pejgamberi më tha: çka i le familjes? Unë i thashë: Sa kjo që dhashë. Në këtë rast erdhi Ebu Bekri me gjithë pasurinë, e Pejgamberi i tha: çka i le familjes Tha: Ua lash All-llahun dhe Pejgamberin., Thashë (Omeri): Nuk munda të të kalojë në asnjë send.

Vëlla i dashur, sadakaja gjatë ramazanit ka veçori të shumta, prandaj mundohu që të shfrytëzosh çdo rast për të dhënë sadaka.

Sadakaj është shumëllojësh:

Dhënia ushqim: All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]thotë:

Ata janë që për hirë të Tij u japin ushqim të varfërve, jetimëve dhe të zënëve robër. Ne po ju ushqejmë vetëm për hirë të All-llahut dhe prej jush nuk kërkojnë ndonjë shpërblim e as

falënderim. Ne i frikësohemi Zotit tonë në një ditë që fytyrat i bën të zymta dhe është shumë e vështirë. Po All-llahu i ruajti ata prej sherrit të asaj dite dhe e dhuroi shkëlqim në fytyra e gëzim të madh. Dhe për shkak se ata duruan, i shpërbleu ata me Xhennet dhe me petka mëndafshi (Insan, 8-12).

Selefu salihi i jepnin rëndësi të madhe dhënies ushqim qoftë të vafrfërve ose vëllaut të uritur, pra nuk është kusht që ti jipet ushqim vetëm të varfurit. Disa prej selefit thonë: Që të thërasë dhjetë shokë të mij dhe tu ofroj ushqim të cilin e dëshiroj, është më e dashur tek unë se të lëshojë (lirojë) dhjetë robër. Shumë prej selefit jepniniftarin e tij tjetrit edhe pse ishin agjërues. Gjithashtu ka pasë të tillë që u kanë ofruar ushqimin vlezërve të tyre dhu u kanë shërbyer, sikurse ai ka qenë agjërues. Nga ky adhurim burojnë shumë adhurime, siç është dashuria ndërmjet vllezërve, e cila është për shkak të hyrjes në Xhennet, siç thotë Pejgamberi: Nuk do të hyni në Xhennet dersia të besoni, e nuk do të besoni derisa të duheni mes veti. Gjithashtu, bëhen tubime të njerëzve të mirë dhe shpreson në shpërblim për atë që u ndihmon me ushqim tënd që të forcohen për adhurime etj.

Tu japish iftar agjëruesve:

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: Ai që i ofron iftar agjëruesit, ka shpërblim sikur shpërblimi i agjëruesit duke mos u pakësuar asgjë ngashpërblimi i agjëruesit. (Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu).

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:  Ai që i ofron iftar agjëruesit ose përgatit një luftëtar, ka shpërblim sikur shpërblimi i tyre. (Shikoni Sahihut-terhib, nr.2701.

4) Leximi i Kuranit

Vëlla i nderuar po ti përmendi dy vepra të të parëve tanë:

a}Leximi i shumtë i Kuranit, dhe

b}Qajtja gjatë leximit ose ndëgjimit të Kuranit nga frikërespekti.

Muaji i ramazanit është muaji i Kuranit, për këtë shkak, muslimani duhet të lexon më tepër Kuran.

Xhibrili alejhis-selam ia mësonte Kuranin Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. në Ramazan. Disa prej selefit bënin hatme gjatë muajit të Ramazanit për çdo tre ditë e disa tjerë për çdo shtatë ditë, e disa tjerë për çdo ditë lexonin Kuran në namaz dhe atë në vende të ndryshme. Shafiu [rahimehull-llah] bënte 60 hatme gjatë Ramazanit, të cilët i lexonte jashtë namazit, kurse Zuhriu [rahimehull-llah] kur vinte Ramazani ikte prej tubimeve të hadithit dhe diturisë dhe lexonte Kuran prej Mushafit. Sufjan Theuriu [rahimehull-llah] kur vinte Ramazani i linte të gjitha adhurimet (nafile) dhe lexonte Kuran. Ibën Rexhepi thotë: Ndalohet leximi i Kuranit në më pak se tre ditë për atë që vazhdon këtë vepër, kurse sa i takon kohëve të bekuara siç është muaji i Ramazanit, sidomos netët kur kërkohet nata e Kadrit, ose në vende të vlefshme siç është Mekeja për ata që nuk janë të Mekës është mustehab leximi i shumtë i Kuranit duke shfrytëzuar këtë kohë dhe vend të vlefshëm.

*Qajtja gjatë leximit të Kuranit. Selefu salihi nuk kanë lexuar Kuranin siç lexohet poezia, pa mendim dhe kuptim, por ato lëviznin edhe zemrat e tyre gjatë leximit të Kuranit. Transmeton Buhariu nga Abdullah Ibën Mesudi [raidjall-llahu anhu] i cili thotë: Pejgamberi më tha:Lexo. Unë i thashë: Të lexoj para teje, duke e ditur se Kurani mbi ty ka zbritur. Ai tha: Kam dëshirë ta dëgjoj prej tjerëve. (Abdulla Ibën Mesudi) tha: Lexova suren Nisa deri sa erdha tek ajeti:

Dhe si do të jetë gjendja e atyre, kur Ne do të sjellim dëshmitar për çdo popull, e ty do të sjellim dëshmitar mbi ta, (Nisa: 41) kur ai më tha: Të mjafton. U ktheva kah ai dhe pashë se i lotonin sytë.

Transmeton ebu Hurejra [radijall-llahu anhu] i cili thotë: Kur zbriti ajeti: A prej këtij ligjerimi po çuditeni? E po qeshni e nuk po qani? (Nexhm: 59-60), qajtën Ehli Sufeja, derisa u derdhën lotët mbi qafën e tyre. Kur ndëgjoi Pejgamberi qajtjen e tyre, qajti edhe ai, e ne qajtëm bashkë me të. Në këtë rast Pejgamberi tha: Nuk do të hyn në zjarr të Xhehennemit ai që qanë nga frikërespekti ndaj All-llahut.

Ibën Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] lexoi suren Mutafifin deri sa erdhi tek ajeti: Në ditën kur njerëzit ngriten për të dalë para Zotit të botëve (Mutafifin: 6), kur qajti derisa u alivanos, e nuk vazhdoi më tepër.

Transmetohet nga Muzahim Ibën Zuferi, i cili thotë: Na e fali namazin e akshamit Sufjan Theuriu, i cili lexoi fatihanë deri sa arriti tek ajeti: Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ti kërkojmë ndihmë!, kur qajti derisa ndërpreu leximin e Kuranit, e pastaj përsëri e vazhdoi suren Fatiha.

Së fundi, vëlla i dashur, pas shëtitjes sonë kopshteve të Xhennetit në të cilat na bëjnë hije veprat e mira, të tërheqim vërejtjen nga një vepër e rëndësishme. A e din se ç'është ajo. Ajo është ihlasi (sinqeriteti). Po, sinqeriteti, ngase sa agjërues nuk kanë nga agjërimi i tyre vetëm se etje dhe uri dhe sa prej tyre që falin namaz të natës, nuk kanë pos lodhje dhe pagjumësi? All-llahu na ruajtë prej kësaj. Nga ky shkak shohim se Pejgamberi përforcon këtë ç'ështje duke thënë: "Me besim (në All-llahun) dhe shpresim (në shpërblimin e All-llahut)." Selefi veprat të mira të tyre i kanë fshehur, duke pasur frikë rijanë Transmetohet nga Muhammed Ibën Vasiu, i cili thotë: "Kam takuar njerëz të cilët vendonin kryet me kryet e grave të tyre në një jastëk, e jastëku lagej nga lotët e tij, kurse gruaja e tij nuk e hetonte. Gjithashtu kam takuar njerëz që duke qenë në saf qanin, kurse askush nuk e hetonte se po qan! Ejub Sihtijani gjthë natën falej, e kur vinte mëngjesi ngrinte zërin, sikurse është ngritur në ato çaste. Transmetohet nga Ibën Ebi Adiu, i cili thotë: "Davud Ibën Ebi Hindi ka agjëruar 40 vjet duke mos e ditur familja e tij ishtye këpuctar, andaj çdo ditë merrte me veti ushqim të cilin e jepte sadaka rrugës, kurse kur kthehej në mbrëmje hante me to." Sufjan Theuriu thotë: "Më kanë treguar se një rob vepron një vepër të mirë fshehurazi, e shejtani pa ndërprerë mundohet që ai të tregon këtë vepër, e pastaj pasiqë ai të tregon këtë vepër, shejtani mundohet që ai të kërkon të falënderohet për këtë vepër, me ç'rast hyn në rija, syefaqësi.

Adaptuar nga Gjendja e selefit gjatë muajit të Ramazanit Sh.B. NuN 1999, Shkup,
11.11.2000

----------


## INDRITI

*Mire se vjen muaj i bekuar i Ramazanit*



Profeti (a.s) në fillim të muajit të Ramazanit iu drejtua popullit:

O njerëz! Ju ka ardhur muaji i Allahut të madhëruar, muaj i begative, mëshirës dhe faljes; muaji më i lartë tek Allahu. Ditët e këtij muaji janë më të vlefshmet e ditëve; netët e këtij muaji janë më të mirat e netëve; orët e këtij muaji janë më të bekuarat e orëve. 

Është muaji ku jeni të ftuar tek Allahu si miqtë më të respektuar të Tij. Është muaji ku shikimi është lartësim i Allahut dhe gjumi është adhurim, është muaji ku pranohet lutja dhe shumëfishohet shpërblimi për veprat.
Kërkoni pra, me zemër të pastër dhe qëllim të sinqertë bekimet e Allahut për mbajtjen e agjërimit gjatë këtij muaji dhe lexoni Kuran për hir të Tij. 
Atij njeriu që i mohohet falja e mëkateve në këtë muaj është njeriu më i pafat. Uria dhe etja e këtij muaji le tju sjellë ndërmend urinë dhe etjen e Ditës së Kijametit. Jepni lëmoshë për të varfërit dhe të vobektët, nderoni të moshuarit dhe silluni me ëmbëlsi ndaj fëmijëve, forconi lidhjet farefisnore, ruajeni gjuhën, uleni shikimin dhe ruajeni dëgjimin nga ajo që është e ndaluar, tregojuni të mëshirshëm me jetimët që të tjerët të tregohen të mëshirshëm me ju, kthehuni tek Allahu të penduar sinqerisht dhe ngrijini duart në lutjet tuaja dhe në namaz për të kërkuar begatitë dhe mëshirën e Tij. Ky muaj është koha më e mirë që lutjet tuaja të pranohen. Allahu do të hedhë shikimin mbi robët e Tij dhe do të derdhë mbi ta mëshirë dhe begati.

O njerëz! Shpirtrat tuaj janë peng i veprave tuaja. Shpengojini ata duke kërkuar falje. Supet ju rëndojnë nga mëkatet. Çlirojini duke u përgjunjur me ballin në tokë. Allahu ka premtuar që nuk do të dënojë dhe as frikësojë ata që janë lutur dhe përgjunjur përpara Tij.

O njerëz! Nëse nderoni një agjërues duke e ushqyer me një vakt, Allahu do tju japë shpërblim sikur keni çliruar një skllav, dhe do tju falë mëkatet. Kur dëgjoi këtë, një prej shokëve të profetit u ngrit e tha, O i dërguar i Allahut, jo të gjithë prej nesh kanë mundësi të ushqejnë një agjërues siç thoni ju. Kësaj, profeti u përgjigj, Ruajeni veten nga e keqja e zjarrit qoftë edhe me një copë hurmë apo me një gllënjkë ujë.

O populli im! Nëse një prej jush ndreq karakterin e tij gjatë këtij muaji, Allahu do ta ndihmojë që ai të kalojë urën e Siratit (urë mes zjarrit dhe kopështit) me hapa të sigurtë në një kohë kur të tjerëve do tu dridhen këmbët. Allahu do ta zbutë gjykimin ndaj njerëzve që tregojnë butësi gjatë këtij muaji kundrejt atyre që kanë nën vartësi. Allahu do ta largojë zemërimin kur të takohet me një prej robëve të Tij në Ditën e Gjykimit i cili është larguar nga mëkatet gjatë këtij muaji. Allahu do ta ndërpresë mëshirën e Tij për ata njerëz që i prishin lidhjet e gjakut gjatë këtij muaji. Allahu do ti mbajë larg zjarrit ata njerëz që me dëshirën e tyre falen më shumë se çju është bërë obligim, dhe shpërblimi për faljet e obliguara këtë muaj është 70 herë më i madh se në muajt e tjerë. Shtimi i faljeve në këtë muaj do të rëndojë shumë në peshoren e Ditës së Gjykimit. Shpërblimi i atij njeriu që lexon vetëm një varg të Kuranit këtë muaj, është i njëjtë me shpërblimin që ka sikur të ketë lexuar të tërë Kuranin në ndonjë muaj tjetër.


O njerëz! 
Gjatë këtij muaji hapen dyert e Parajsës. Lutjuni Allahut që të mos i mbyllë ato dyer përpara jush. 
Gjatë këtij muaji mbyllen dyert e zjarrit ndaj lutjuni Allahut që të mos i hapë ato dyer përpara jush. 
Shejtanët janë të lidhur, ndaj lutjuni Allahut që të mos kenë ndikim mbi ju.

Pasi dëgjoi të gjithë këtë, Ali ibn Ebi Talib u ngrit në këmbë dhe pyeti: Cila është vepra më e shpërblyer gjatë këtij muaji? Kur dëgjoi këtë, profeti u përgjigj: Vepra më me vlerë dhe me shpërblimin më të madh gjatë këtij muaji është të qenit i kujdesshëm ndaj gjërave që Allahu i ka ndaluar.

----------


## fjollat

Obligueshmëria e agjërimit


Selman el-Farisiu përcjell se i dërguari i All-llahut, Muhammedi s.a.v.s. në ditën e fundit të muajit shaban e mbajti hutben vijuese:

O njerëz, po ju vie një muaj i madh dhe i bekuar, muaji në të cilin gjendet një natë më e mirë se një mijë muaj të tjerë, muaji, agjërimin e të cilit All-llahu e ka bërë të obliguashëm (farz), kurse namazet e natës në të, vullnetare. Kush kryen një vepër të mirë në këtë muaj, është i njëjtë me atë që ka kryer një detyrë të obligueshme- farz jashtë këtij muaji, ndërsa, kush kryen një detyrë të obligueshme në këtë muaj, është i barabartë me atë që ka kryer shtatëdhjetë farze në ndonjë muaj tjetër.

Ramazani është muaj i durimit, kurse shpërblimi për durim është Xhenneti. Ramazani është muaji i bëmirësisë, muaj në të cilin shtohet furnizimi i besimtarit të sinqertë. Kush e fton tietrin në iftar do ti falen mëkatet, do të jetë i mbrojtur nga zjarri i Xhehennemit dhe do ta ketë shpërblimin e barabartë me shpërblimin e agjëruasit të cilin e ka ftuar në iftar pa kurrfarë pakësimi të shpërblimeve të veta.

O i dërguari i All-llahut, në mesin tonë ka edhe të atillë që nuk kanë mundësi për këtë, i thanë as-habët.

Kësaj, i dërguari i All-llahut i përgjigjet:

All-llahu do ta shpërblejë secilin prej jush me shpërblimin e përmendur kush i jep iftar agjëruesit, qoftë edhe me hurmë, me një gotë qumësht, apo ujë. Ky është një muaj fillimi i të cilit është mëshirë, mesi është falje, kurse fundi i tij është shpëtim prej zjarrit të Xhehennemit. 

Kush i ndihmon robit për tu liruar në këtë muaj, All-llahu do ta falë dhe ai do të jetë i shpëtuar prej Xhehennemit. Në këtë muaj tentoni që t'ju vijnë plotësisht në shprehje këto katër veti: dy me të cilat do ta kënaqni All-llahun e Madhëruar dhe dy tjera të cilat u nevojiten juve.
Dy të parat janë:
-shehadeti, deklarata që vetëm All-llahu është Zot
-lutja drejtuar All-llahut për falje të mëkateve

Dy të tjerar të cilat u janë të domosdoshme janë:
-lutja drejtuar All-llahut t'ju shpërblejë me Xhennet dhe 
-lutja t'ju rruajë nga Xhehennemi

Kush e ushqen agjëruesin këtë muaj, All-llahu do ti japë të pijë nga burimi im pas të cilit nuk do të ndjejë etje derisa të hyjë në Xhennet.

----------

